# Guys VS Gals



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Start the game at the neutral score of 500 points.
Guys will add 5 points, Girls will subtract 5 points.

Please do not post consecutively. Post once, then wait for a response by another poster.

If GUYS reach 1000 points, or if GALS reach 0 points, that game is GAME OVER. Then a member of the winning team may start a new game. Also, should two posts be posted at the same time, the post that is first shall be counted, and the second poster must edit their post accordingly.

Please play fairly.
START!

(PS- If I do not update the below winnings information shortly after the most recent win, PLEASE pm me so that I may quickly correct them. Thank you. Also, if you think your team may have set a new game record, p.m. me with the specifics and I'll look into it.)

*GAME SCORES AND RECORDS:*
Current Winnings Score: (As of April 27, 2015) *Guys: 87** ; Gals: 32 *
Previous win: GUYS

*Consecutive Wins Tally:*
GUYS: *15* (wins 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 & 15 on pgs 2103, 2120, 2129, 2136, 2144, 2149, 2154, 2162, 2167, 2173 & 2180)
GALS: 

*Average Consecutive Wins:*
GUYS: 2-3
GALS: 0-1

*Most Consecutive Wins:*
GUYS: 15
GALS: 3

*GAME RECORDS:*
*Highest amount of consecutive wins:* GUYS - 15
*Longest Single Game Played:* 55 days (Sept 9, 2013 - Nov 3, 2013)
*Shortest Single Game Played:* 25 hours, 54 minutes (April 18, 2015 - April 19, 2015)
*Top 3 Posters (not counting myself):* 1: Evo; 2: SlyFox; 3: Ally

*TAKE NOTICE:*
*ONLY* a member of the winning team may begin a new game. But, take plenty of time to celebrate your win, for it may be your last.

As of March 10, 2015: When a game ends, (GUYS reach 1000, or GALS reach 0), if the team that lost tries to start the next game, I will IMMEDIATELY end its progress, and give the other team another point. SO PLEASE DON'T CHEAT!!


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

505


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

520


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

515


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

530


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

530


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

525


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

530


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

535


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

535


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

530


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

535


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

530!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

535


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

540


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

545


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

550


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

545


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

570


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

595


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

640


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

645


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

640


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

645


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

650


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 27, 2011)

650


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

655


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

660


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6ninety


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

595


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

690


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

705


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

700


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

705


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

690 (Error made above ^)


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

685


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

690


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

685


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

695


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

690


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

695


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

690


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

685


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

700


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

695


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700 aleady!

Alright guys!

Ha ha girls!

705!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

700


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

760


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

755


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

750


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

745..edit


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

690


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

730


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

720


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

710


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

700


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

695


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

710


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

715


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

725


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

730


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

735


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

730


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

735


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

750


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

755


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

760


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

765


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

770


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

775


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

780


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

790


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

790?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

795


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

790..sorry for the wrong calcualtion above


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

795


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

790


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

785


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780....


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

775


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

780


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

785


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

This should be 790.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

785...aaah guys go n sleep


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

790


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

785...mummy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

775


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

770


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

780


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

770..m abck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

810


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

80five


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

840


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

87five


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

895


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

900


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

895


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

895


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

900


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

905


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

915


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965

Keep it coming, fellas!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

980


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

985


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

990


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

995?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1,000!

guys win.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

:clap:banana:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

holla guys..my bad luck..i wont have let u if had some posts left...soem of u know it very well..


Congrats anyway


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT THE?!

WE ALREADY WON!
I WAS GONE FOR 2 DAYS AND WE ALREADY WON!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

That's twice guys!
LET'S BEAT'EM AGAIN!

500!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

525

Too many guys on this site :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

535 >.<


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600..pounds


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605...pounds :teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

610


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

610


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

615


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

650


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

655


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

685


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

690


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

685


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

690


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

720


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

715


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

720


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

715 <3


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

720


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

76zero


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Seven Seven ZERO


----------



## tocool24 (Mar 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

835


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

835


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

840


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

835..sorry bro


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

830 lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

83zero


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

835


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

FUUUUUU!! =p 825


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

* 830


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

* 8.25 (feeling a bit competitive now)


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

830 :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

825..whee hee


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

820


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

810


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

805..Hey pandemic


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL! =p Hey Ashley =) 800


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

805


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

800...sup??


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

895 Bored but happy, do you really live in India?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

790..yep India..chhattishgarh


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

875 That is really cool! Love almost everything about India!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780*..lol


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

^ lol Pandemic, you should skip less math classes.. :c



785


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha let's just make it 700 to be fair =p


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780...no prob


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Hehe 775?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

770........


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760..boys..woot woot


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

755 ohhh yeeahhh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

750..seven five o


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

750 :+


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

755


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

750


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

755


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

540


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780
Error above


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

775


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

790


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

825


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

820


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

825


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

820.....


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

830


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

840


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

845


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

no no no.. 840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, 845


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

840


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

835


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

830 (is there a limit to how many time a day I can do this? or how many times in a row?)


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

825

I don't think so Enderbean....keep going lol


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

820


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

815


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

810 :d


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

810!! hehe no way!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

805..whee hee..sup boys??


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

800!! go go go!!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

795


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

790..lets win gals


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

795


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780..hehe muhahaha


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

nope.. he posted too.. now its 780


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

770*


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> 770*


he added a 5, so yours just now was 775 and mine now is 770
so you go next and make it 765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

765..yep got it


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

760


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

755


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

750..yo gals


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

745


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

740 pies!!


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

735


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

730..........popeys loves olive ahha


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

725


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

720


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

710


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

705


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

7 o o


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

695 - oh yeaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

690


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

685


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

680..HEy nothstar1991


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

675.. hey Ashley1990 what's up?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680...sorry, gals


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

675


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

675


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Heya Bobby..go n sleep pls..

hey Northstar1991..m rocking n winning...wheee...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Not yet Ashley....680


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

675


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

670 ish


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

660


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

660.. Go girls!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

650* run boys


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655...am I the only guy in here


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

650


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

yup you are

640


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

640?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Enderbean...630..hello to u


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay where are we really? lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

whoa Im confused now


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

630


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620 yeiii


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

615


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615..hey Kelskels...sup??


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

610

Not much, just bored. I really want the girls to finally win this game! Lol.
How are you??


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

595..hey Kels
It had been late for us though but lets burn this thread now..m happy to see so many cutey Pies here!!!! m great today


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

590

Haha I know. Im glad more girls are finally on! Thats good  Ive had a pretty awesome day too.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

585...whoo hoo..bob !! guys are sleepnig today haha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

5 7 5.....


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

575


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575..sorry bro!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*560


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naah 570


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*555.. I think?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550..i got it


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

545


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

540


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

535..haha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

540


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

535..sorry dude!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*525 Too many people on at the same time! Lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

530? You all on the same computer? .. Too fast!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

540 thank you!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

540


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

570.. Eff. Now Im the only girl!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

590


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

585.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

595


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*585


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

590..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

585.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

.590.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

590

Damn the 5 minute rule


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600. We need another 5minute rule.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595. Agreed.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600 ...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595

.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600 ... Anyone care to join? Only so many ways to write 600.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595 heh. You can leave then  :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605 yikes!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

615


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

605


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

600


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

595


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

590


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

575


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

575


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

570


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

565


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

570


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

565


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

560


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

555


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

545


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

540


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

545


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

535


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540!


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

535  lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

530


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

530


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

510


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

505


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

495


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

485


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

480


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

460


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

455


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

455


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

450


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

445


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

450


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

445


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4 5 0


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

455


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

nah.. 450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah... 455


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

450


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

445


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

450


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Bob- we meet again! wahahaha...

and... 

445!!!!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

440


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

435


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

430


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

425


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

420


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

415


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

410


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

405


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

410


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

405


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395..boys..haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

405


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

410


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

420

(You boys think your gonna win? I don't think so lol)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

415..boo!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

410


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

405


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395 teehee


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395..bobby u go n sleep pls


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

390


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

385


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

390!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

385


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

333333888888880000000


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

385*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

375


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

360...error for u guys!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

355


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

350


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

350..yo gals..C'mmon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

335*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

340?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

325


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

320


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

315..haha..hehe heh heh


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

305:clap


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

300


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

295...Yo boys...wake up..


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

290 (hi gals)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285..hey Ceaaarjam..m happy to see u here..


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

280 (thanx raj, happy 2 b in the race  )


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

280


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270*....whee hee


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

265 (mistake above)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

275


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

260 hahaha ( minus five essy  )


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245 balls


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245...take this on ur chin boys!!!!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

245


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

no i insist  245


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

255


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u ressit boy..245..is 245


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

245 (Ashley!!!??)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245oksssss


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245 ...umm yeah ....hehe


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

240 doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

255


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

250 (i no your desperate, but stop cheating fellas lol)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

260


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

255 (haa haa - good try)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

260


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255..bro!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

260


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

260*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

265


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260..bobby ..isnt fair..u should go n sleep


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

255 (u right raj, he no saint )


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

265


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

265


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260 hey Neko!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

255


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay! Hello Ashley! Let's get this done >D

250


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

245


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

240


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

235


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

cumOn gals!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

230


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

225 yaay neko!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

220


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

215


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

210


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

205


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

205


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

200


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

195


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

195


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

195


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

0o 195


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

190*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

190


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

185**


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Night ^^ xD

190


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

How did you get that number? o.o

195


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

190..boys...hehe:clap


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

185 ^^


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

160 (count from last page!)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

155 u r great mathematician lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, now I understand xDD *should have looked a while ago*

150


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

145 hehe


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

140..haha..all boys r sleeping ,I guess


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

135 (let's hope it stays that way haha)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

130


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

1 2 5


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

11111111122222222224444444444!!!!!!!! whee hee..sup??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

1 1 5 (wot u doin? haha)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

110..just kidding lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

105 lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

100


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

woot woo go raj!

95


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

90


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

eight five , thats 8 5


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

80..eight zero


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

75


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

70..thanks


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60 No problem


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

55

There aren't even any guys around to witness our win!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

50


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

45


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

40

Sorry for the wait, my 50 posts were up at the time ^^; ..and they still are apparently ><


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

35


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Wh...What happened O_O

40


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Muahaha!

35.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

30


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

25


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

20


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

15


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

10


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

5


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

0


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay! The girls wiiin! Woop! xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:doh


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh we won......YaY

Sorry boys lol...maybe next time.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Sup boys???? *

*we got this one too!! whee hee....*

*gals u rock!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's over already? :wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Well well... I detect some disappointment floating around the thread... xDD

I think it's about time we started this game up again. So then, good luck everyone ^^

500.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## azlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

665


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

660


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

655


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

650..hehe boys..


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

645 booyah!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

645!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

645..u guys


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

No I said 640!!!! lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635..u u u


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

630


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

620


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

620


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

how. dare. you.

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

615


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

610..hehe Evo n u guys...boo!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

605!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590..hehe muhahaha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

580..hey Kels..we are back to the winning business haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah...pls go back ...u guys lost the game already...hehe
585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

575


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

570


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570..hehe


----------



## airulqiz20 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

575 person


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570..dudes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

545


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

55555555554444444400000000

hey Neko..sup??


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello ^^ not much, you?

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530...sorry bro!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520..just want to win again..hehemm rocking n winning...urself??


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520..evo..check it now


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5 2 5


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520eeeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525 !!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535 !!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

5555555555333333330000000000


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530530530530530530530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

530


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

535


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

530


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545
take that ladies!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

570


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

565 - hi chris


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

560


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

545 - hi maureen


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540- Hi Kaaryn!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

525


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

530


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

525


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

520 sheesh


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

520 (hi raj?)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

510( I think)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*500*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495495495495495495495


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

495


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

485!!!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

485 (i cant post twice in a row sorry guys) above ^


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

480


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

475


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

470


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465...How did the girls come back?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

460!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*460!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465 :boogie


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*460!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

*465!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465..soup boys


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465 bro.teehee


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*465!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I said *465!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I said 465 too:banana


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*460*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

460


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

455


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

450 booyah guys


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

455


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

450..hello..motherof3..


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

445, hey Ashley 1990


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

440


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

435.lets win


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bahh, more girls....440


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

440


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

430*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

425 we rock


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

420


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

420.yeah we do rock baby!!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

415 yay!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

410


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

400* i think


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395..yeah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

405...where did the guys go?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

395


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395*..sleeping boys..wake up Ashley is on


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

405


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

400


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

395


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

390


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

385


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

375


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

365


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

360


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

365


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

360


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey neko 355


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

360


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello ^^

355


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

3 6 0


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

355


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

350


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

340


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

335... right?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

330 gals


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320 ..hey Blue


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

315 hi


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310..hey blue.good eve


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

320


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

315


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

320

Disgust


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

325


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

320


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

325


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

330


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

325


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

330


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

325


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

320


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

315


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

330


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

335


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

340


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

340


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

345


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

350


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

355


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

360


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

365


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

360


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

365


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

360


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

365 :duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

360


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

365


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

375


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

370


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

375


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

370


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

375


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

370


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

375


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

370


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

375


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370..hey Essy..sup..??lets win:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365...Hey Ashley! Yeah, go girls! hehe ^.^


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

360


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

355


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

350


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

345


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

340


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

340


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

335


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

335 doh


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

330


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320 haha..sups Boysss..sleeping again..:idea


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

315


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

320


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

305


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

300


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

295


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

290 yaay raj


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

285


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

285


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

275 go essy!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

270


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

260


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

255 hi Cat!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

250


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

245 hey back Kaaryn!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

240


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

235


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

230


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

225


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

220*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

220


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

210


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

205


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

200!!!! yay


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

195 woot woo!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

190, we rock girls!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

185


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

180!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

175 sorry had to go wee wees


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

180


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

1000


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

175


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> 1000


we won.

185


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

175*..sorry Bro..its abt add n subtracting 5


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

185


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

180


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm lost what number are we on? 175 apparently.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

170


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

165


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

170


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

165


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

160


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hi diss


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

166 (thought I'd throw a wrench in the works)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

155


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

150


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

145


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

140


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

140 (mistake above - dont want to be accused of cheating from the lads)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

130


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

125:clap


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

120


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

115


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

110


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

105


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*100!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

95..hehe...haha..yo gals


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

90doin a happy dance


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

85 wowza


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

80


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Like this u mean Cat?* 
*7 5*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

70, just like that, its a party up in here


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

65


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

70 :clap


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

65


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

70


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

75


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

80


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

75


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

80


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

85


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

80 yikes where are some girls to help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

85


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

90


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

80


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

^Pshhh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

80^^


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

75


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

80


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

75*^


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

70


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

75


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

65


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

60


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

70


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

65


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

60


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

65


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

haha y'all can have it


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

55


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

50


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

45


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

50


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

55


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

50


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

45


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

50!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

40


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

40


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

45!!!! I'm the only guy here.... :|


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

40


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

35 give up boys


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

30


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll just give up lol. :teeth


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*45*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

30 get it right if youwanna fight


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

30?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

it is right, ashley messed up on the last page


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

20


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

40


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

25?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

30, there ya happy,lol


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

yep  ah ah it was 35


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

25


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

20*


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

35


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

i give up lol too screwed up now


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

30..sorry boys..m m so :boogiecruel


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

20


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

15


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

5 eeeekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hat trick coming or what? *
*Should i dare to say:*

*0*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*woohoo girls win* party time


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*YAAY! GALS DID IT!* 
*ONCE AGAIN!*


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Thanx 4 gr8 games gals 'n guys!!*
*But the GOLD is ours once again (eggsellent heh heh)*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh C'mmon boys...dnt dare to start it again..everybody is laughing at u:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...girls win again! Yay!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Awe, can't believe I missed out this time xDD

AGAIN!! >D ...yeah, I'm bored =_= no point this turning into a spam thread either without some numbers and battling involved.. mwaha.

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490...let's beat em Evo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495... Yes Bob


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

500!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515... We must win this thread this time!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

520...that's right, this one's for the guys!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525... I'll use all my posts just for this thread.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530...I'm hope I'm not running out yet


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Nice pic. :lol

560.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

585


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

590


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

610


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

605


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635...keep it going guys


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

630.. Where's the girls?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635...they're asleep lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

635 I'm awake! lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640...sorry northstar, it's all guys this time :yay


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

635.. In your dreams!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640 :lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

645


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

650


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

655


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

650


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

655


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

666666666660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

650..hey Essy..should we go for a hatrick+ win


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645...Yes Ashley!! lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640..so here we go!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635...Woo hoo!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630...rip ya


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615:clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615:no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600.*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590..hey kels..back to winning business hmm?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575 hehe


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575.........


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585... Run out of posts Raj so us guys can win...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha..i have some 30 left buddy..hehe...go away u

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

545 evo:clap:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

540


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

525,,haha..why these guys always sleep when gals are on!!!???????haha


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

520...They're probably scared lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

515..i think many of them are still unconscious..they might have fainted yesterday..haha


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510....Yeah lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505..poor guys..!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

so here The gals' territory starts...
495


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

510...in the name of brotherhood ...lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wt? 500! .. more like in the name of cheating


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

510


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

525


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

540


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

555


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*555*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

550.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

555


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

560


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*565*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

575


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

570


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

585


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

580


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

605


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

600


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*605*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645 (Yay 3000 posts!!! :yay )


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650...Congrats Evo


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

six fitty five


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

665


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

685


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720, go guys :yay


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

735


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

660

Where are all the girls gone?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*755*


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775

this thread is sexist! :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780...lol, mm75


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805... Go guys!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810...I think we're gonna win this thing!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

875.....I got 2,000 posts! :yay


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885... sorry northstar, you can try lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

880- I will win! lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885...you have a long way to go


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

900:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

900 hiya..great effort by u guys


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905...hello Ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

900..heya bob


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

rn out of posts bob...900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice news, Ashley. 

905


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

925


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

910


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

905..thanks girl


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*905.bob


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

910


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Essy..we need too back faster
905


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Ashley! Roger that hehe

900


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

890


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

885


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

880..hey kels b faster


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

875


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

875


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

870*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

865. Let's do this :b


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

860


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

870


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

865lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

860


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

865


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

840


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

840


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

835 yeii


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

830


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

825


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

820..key kiwi n essy


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

815.....Hey Ashley as Essy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810..Hey KiwiGirl ^.^


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

805


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

800


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

795


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

795..phe poor internet speed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

780


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

755..go gals..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

750


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

745..dear!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

740


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

730


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

725


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

720


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

705


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

695 yu huuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

695


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

685*


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

690....Ashely what are you doing lol. It stands at at 690 as of now.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

680


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry Ashley you were right when you said it was 685. But we'll keep going anyway as it all got a bit muddled up.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

670!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Its okay....!!!
I am a bit messed up today

655


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

650


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

640


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Its actually 640 as of now. I stuffed it up above. Sorry guys.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640..hehe shock isnt it Bobby??? haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm back from being out of posts. 

645.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640..great


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

645


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

omg what happened :lol 

645


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630... What's going on lol...?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625..m bored today


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625:yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630 :b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

655!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

580haha


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

575


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570..come out guys..sleeping huh?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560*jpj


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

540 woot woot


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

520


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

500


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

495

Guys its only 5 up not 10.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

485


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

480


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

475


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

470


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

460


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

455


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

460,when is this gonna end.......


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455 ==


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

460


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

465


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

470


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

465


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

465.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

465!!! ><


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Feels like I'm waging a war against a never ending supply of males...

470


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ The reverse happens to me at night.

475


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:duel:kma:duel

480


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's unusual. The last two times I played this game the girls were so... motivated xDDD

475


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

475


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

475.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yay!

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

445


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

450


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

445


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

450


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

455


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

450


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

545


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Kels. 

565


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

560


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

565


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

590


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

585


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

575


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560..hehe boys


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550 ..galss


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

545


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

540..hey Kels


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

535 Hey


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

5353553535:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

435


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

540


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

535:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

545


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530:teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530 bobby..stop me if u can:clap


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

515


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

505


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

500*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

500


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495..gals rule starts here


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

490.....Girls Rulz


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

480


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

475


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

470


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

465


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465..lets put an end to this thread now


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*455


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

455


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*440


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

440*:sus


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

445


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

450


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*440!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

445


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

440


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

435


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

440


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

435


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

430


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

425


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

430


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

425


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

420


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

415


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

420


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

415


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

410


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

405


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

390


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

385


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

380


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

375


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370 boys must b cryin now!!haha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

360

ikr? I sense a victory coming on.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

355


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

350


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

340 Hey Ashley


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

335


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

330..hi essy lets get back to winning business


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

340...come on guys


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

325...Sure thing Ashley!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

315


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

310

Girl power! XD


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

305...gals supremacy


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

300


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

295


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

290


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

285


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

300


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

285


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

280...boo boys


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

275

(is glad that helping out here marks my 1,000th post on this site) :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270 wow


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

270


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

255


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

260


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

255

(I gotta go to bed now but please keep aiming for victory girls!)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

250


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

245


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

245


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

235*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

230


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

240


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

225


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

245


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

250


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

255


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

260


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

265


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

270


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

275


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270:b


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

280


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

270


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260:teeth


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

265


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

260


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

260


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255.......


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

265


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

260!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

..260


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

260


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

265...never give up lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260...got to b alert more before guys


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

250


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

255... Lol, I'm just wasting my posts on this thread...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol

250


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245u r right Chris


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

250


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

250!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

245


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

240..love u Chrissy


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

245


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

240...Hey KiwiGirl


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

235....Hey Essy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

240


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

235


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

230


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

235


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

230


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

225


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

220


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

215


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

210


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

205


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

200


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

195


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

190


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

180


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

175


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

170


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

165


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

160  so close


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

155


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

150


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

145


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

140


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

135


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

130. Come on girls! I dont wan to reach my post limit! Lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

125


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

120


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

115


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

110


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

105


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

100


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

105!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

100


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

95


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

100


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

95


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

100!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

95


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

100


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

95


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

100!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

95!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

100...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

95


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

90


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

85


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

90


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

85


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

80


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

75


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

70


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

65


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

60


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

55


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

50


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

45


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

40


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

35


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

30


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

25


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

20


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

15


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

10


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

5


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

0


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

:clap


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Well done girls!!*
*Congratulations once again 4x !!!!*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, damn.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

We need more guys from Australia and New Zealand to win. Once the Aussies and the Kiwis girls log on when we sleep, it is over lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah wow, I'm impressed xDD


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

****,****,*******...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:clap We won!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Might as well keep it going I guess xD

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

510


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

505


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

510!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

500


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

505


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

500


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

495


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

490


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

495


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

500


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

495


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

500


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

505


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

510

Girls are really good at this game.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

510


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

515


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

520


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

515


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

520


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

515


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

520


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

515


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

510.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515... Hey Kaaryn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

510 - evo *nods


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

510


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

505......guess who's back hehe.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510...


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus this game just seems here to jack up to postal count of the people around,always wondered how somebody who's here for 3 weeks has more than a 1000 post,well here is why.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505

GET OFF OUR THREAD GUYS..ITS OUR HEIRLOOM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

500!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

495


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

490


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Johnny Handsome said:


> Jesus this game just seems here to jack up to postal count of the people around,always wondered how somebody who's here for 3 weeks has more than a 1000 post,well here is why.


Join in.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

475


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Never....


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll just have to make you than...huh???


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

470?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> I'll just have to make you than...huh???


That will be the day,try me...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Johnny Handsome said:


> That will be the day,try me...


Oh don't worry. I'll make you.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

470


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Oh don't worry. I'll make you.


Don't talk tough with me,i can see right true you.
Your messing with the wrong guy,sweetie.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

460


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Johnny Handsome said:


> Don't talk tough with me,i can see right true you.
> Your messing with the wrong guy,sweetie.


We'll just have to see wont we.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

455..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

455:boogie


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

450


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

445:roll


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

440


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

435


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

430


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

425


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

420


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

415 Hi Neko


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah, hello there ^^ xD

410


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

405


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

405*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

410


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

405


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

400


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

405


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

405


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

410


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

405


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

400


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

395


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok. News rules from NOW ON!
Guys add 500, girls subtract 5.

GO!

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys win!
Let's beat'm again!
500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000 :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes!
500!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha!
In yo face girls!

That's 5 total wins for the guys now!

Lets keep at it evo!

500!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1000


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You Go Bob!

500!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh what!!! The boys won, we can't have that! lol


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!

Hahahahaha!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No no no Mark. The game ends @ 1000. So you're 500!

1000!
GUYS WIN AGAIN! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay Okay.

I guess we can get back the "Correct" rules.

START OVER STARTS NOW:
Guys: +5
Girls: -5

GO! 

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YOU'RE 505 mark.

510


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

520


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

530!!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

540


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

570


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

595


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

615


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought you ran out of posts Evo?

625


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

625


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back off guys...this is the fourth time u r trying ur luck..we always win...

How much r u goin' to pull ur souls..give up alright!!!
625:clap


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*630*


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

635


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605..wake up boys


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605..hey Ros....Sup??


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Ashley1990 said:


> 605..hey Ros....Sup??


610 hey  looks like I'm alone now


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605..mee too..but lets play haha..


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610 haha we'll be goin all night


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah seems so..here is morning BTW..hope u guys didnt miss me here..leave my thread...haha JK......

605


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

600


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*600*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610 
finally an ally haha


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610... Yeah, lets win this time...


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

615 I don't know if I have the willpower haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620... Go away KiwiGirl! :wife


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

645


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

640 (getting ova this game *sigh)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

635


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

610


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

590


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

575, hello Evo


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570..get off of our thread EVO


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

565, lol @ ashley, how are you doing Ash?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570... Go away Raj!!! :wife

Hi Motherof3!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

565..u go away EVo

..hey sweety..how r u today?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570... No, you go away RAJ.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

565..mee too..i will stick ya...

hey Miss Chrissy i will send u a bunch of roses..just leave this thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570... I don't want roses lol...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

570..chocolates..?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

560 (mistake above*)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

560*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

555......You can't get rid of me EVO :evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560... Not you again! :wife


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

too slow for me 555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

545..hey 29


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

545

hello ashley


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

545


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

540:teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

530


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

515 ^


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HYE kAARJAM

510


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

490 hey gals


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

485..hi


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485 Hey Kaaryn!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

480 doh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEYA mARKYY U R LATE 485..LOL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

475


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

470!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

470!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465! minus 5 markus


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

too slow aargh


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

465 yaay!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

460*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I getting sleepy Essy, soz babe

450


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

450 dang.. I may consider an all-nighter


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Essy? Where art tho?
450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455 Lol I'm back Kaaryn! Soory bout that...had to step out for a bit :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe 455


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

450 heh heh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

440 yes?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow timed that well.. let us try again


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

515


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

520


----------



## breakthewall (Feb 15, 2012)

525


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

520


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

525


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

530


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Nekomata...
545!


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

545


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

...wut? o_o

535


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

545 wuT?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

995


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

K, the number is right again.

555


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

570


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

575 (Was confused. But the math checked out when I was done. Heh.)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585.
Good to see you again Borophyll


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

590


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

605


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

610


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

605


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

610


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

615


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

620


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

625


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

630


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

635


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

630.. Where are the girls?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

635.. not helping u!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640..hehe get off from ur desktops boys:boogie..u make me laugh:teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

eww girls 645 :teeth


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

650


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey new boy...640


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

635


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

640..haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635..get off u guys..!!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

640


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

635


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

630


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

..640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630*..oeeei..u ned to add 5 SimpleIndian


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> 630*..oeeei..u ned to add 5 SimpleIndian


635 .i know...but when 2 people posts at the same time...these things happen.so its better u girls wait for me to post first ...lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

620


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620 
shuld quit while u still can


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620

This is how domestic violence happens


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620

I'll shoot your kneecaps and beat you down with the shells.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

605...hey guys...ready to lose??


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

605


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

595

I'll abuse dat p.... wat.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

595


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

600

With the one that left you wetter than a swimming pool.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*605*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

600


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

-5 guys...hehe:teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

600


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

605


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

610


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

615


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

620...come on guys


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

625


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620:clap


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

620

Dat wet wet.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

620


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

625


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

620


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

625


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

635


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

640


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

645


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

..640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

655


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

660


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680... Let's win this!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

685!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

735


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

750 girls sleepin?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

755

this time we r gonna win


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

760


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

765


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

760......I don't think so guys.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

770 I think so


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

765


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

770


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

765


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Roscoe......

760


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

755


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

750


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

750 I'm alone now


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Good you alone haha 

745


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay my girl Ashley is back


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

750


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

735..yes just bounced back out of posts


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

750.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

_755_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

765


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

_770_


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

755


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*765*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760760760760760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760 u..get off lol


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

755?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

760!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

760


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

765


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

-5


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

+5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

775


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

770


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

run out of posts Ros
780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785  I have unlimited posts


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780..not more than me


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785 way more than you


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

785


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

775


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

780


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

775


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

780


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

775


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

780


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

775


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

700 Duh peoples - look coupla pages ago, and then u can tell me to bite your shiny metal ****


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Page 120 - boys cheated by 100!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805!!! 

Bite my shiny metal *** Kaaryn!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ha ha! *700!* Open up your eyes darling boy!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805!!! Let us guys win this time lol... 

Bite my glorious golden ***!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

700! Penalty coming if u don't play fair and take a look! 
Or i'll bite your golden bit right off!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705.... Bite my colossal metal ***!!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*See u next game *

*700*

Does colossal mean 'big' btw?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

695 ..

Aw, i shoulda let it go.. starting to feel bad.. but sure to get over it soon..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

690. I was sure i saw four asterisks haa


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

685*


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

680


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

675


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

670 haha


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

665


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

660


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

655 Woot woo! Go Gals!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650... I give up if it goes below 500 lol...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

645 wooose!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

595


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

540


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

535


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

525


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

525 doh Males!


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

530


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

535


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

540


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

545 actually


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

555?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

560


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

grrr.... you ashley you posted the same time I did it grrr......

565


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

560...hehe ..!!! now i posted after u..happy dude?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

555


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

560 :wife


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555 ..abck off u!!!:teeth


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

555 never!!! :duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have nothing better to do.

555


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

550..............


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540.. Hi Ashley1990!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey dear!!535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

525..nice to see ya..new gal..!!


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

515


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

510*..hello sabreena


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

510


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505...hehe Chrissy i love u


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510... Hey Raj, I love you too...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505..hey galfriend


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510... Hey galfriend...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

490''''


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

490..if u post now Chris!! u will have to marry Justin Bieber..:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495... Lol, no way!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeiii..Justin's new galfriend...

490 is my Chris


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465 ..babe


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

450


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

445


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

440..where had been u Neko??


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

435


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

430


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

425:boogie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

420


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

415


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

410


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

425


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

430


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

450...thx for the request, GameGuy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450. No prob


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes!
Yet another guy!

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes!
Millenium!
Good to see ya man!

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

530


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

530


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

530


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

525 (I'm baAack!)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

520


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

530 right?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

You're a female so it was 515 actually ^^ xDD

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

565


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

580


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

580


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

575


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

570


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

565


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

555


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:tiptoe 560


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

560


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

565


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

560


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

555


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

560 just let us win one time, cmon one time


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

555


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

565


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

560


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

565


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

565


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

560 xDD


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

555


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

545


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

535


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

48


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

485


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480..boo!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

480 boo-yah


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

475..boo haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460gf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460...Chrissy!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465... Rajesh!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460heyo galfriend


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465... Stop calling me galfriend...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460..hello..*sigh*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

465

The voices in my head are calling me names....they make me cry...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

470


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

475


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

465


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

470


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

480


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

485


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

480 ka-boom


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

475..chak dhoom dhoom


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

480 it's showtime!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

480 hold your breath


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

470...lets dance evrybody..shake ur hands..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

475 fire in the hole!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

485 Droppin' a deuce!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

495 Shake that badunka-dunk


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495!!! ......chhammak chhallo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

485


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

480!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

475


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

465


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

460


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

465 hi kaaryn.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

460 Hi Diss!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

450 hello neko!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

445


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

440 hi pretty girl


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

435 hi lovely lady!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

430


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah, hello there ^^

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420 !:d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425
430
435
440
445
450
455
460


Just kidding

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420!ha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Comeon ladies. give us guys a chance huh?

You've already beat us 5 to 2.

425


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425!!!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

425


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

430!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

425


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

420


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

415


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

420 Feel the burn!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

415..helllllooooooooo


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

405


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

410 heeeeeeey


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

405..whats up few?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

400 chillin at home.. listening to music. dealing with too many girls in this thread. tell me, who are you and what's going on?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395...Hello this is Raj from India..well m looking forward to when u run out of posts so that we can win


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

400 why am I going to run out of posts?????


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

395...coz u r posting for none...!!!!...hehe..
coz we gals are goin' to win


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

400 you sure have a lot of confidence. what happens if you lose?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gals always win - *Its a universal truth haha*

*395395395395395395395*


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

400... you know what i like about you?


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

395


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

585


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> 585


590 ^ she said it was okay


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> 590 ^ she said it was okay


I said what? lol

585


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry when I came to the thread I thought it was the end of the thread, I was wrong lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*390


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

395:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

390..few.....um what u like in me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

385


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

390 You have amazing perseverance.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

385..umm really..thanks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

375


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

380 what do you like about me?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

375....u r competitive n only boy besides EVO to post here..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

365


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

360


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

355


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

350


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

355 so what brought you to these forums?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

355 cheeeeater


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

365 Boomshakalaka!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

355..oops sorry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

360


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

355


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

340


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

350*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

350


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

350


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

355


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

340


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

335


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

330


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320.......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Three Two Zero.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

**Gears**..pom pom 320


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320...pounds..


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

315


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

310


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

305


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

310


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

305


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305. Heh girls, seriously, give use guys a chance, PLEASE.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

310


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

315


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

320


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

335


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

340


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

345


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

350 chea


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

360


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

355


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

370


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

385


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

390


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

385


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

390


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

385


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

375


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

380


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

375


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

380


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

385


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

380


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

385


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

380


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

385


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

390


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

385


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

390


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

395 woop woop


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

390 woot


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

385


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

380..yo gals


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

385


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

375


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

380


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

375..shuuuh u boys...go away


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

370


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

375 check urself b4 u rek urself


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

380 nevar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370..i wanna stay here few


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

365


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hax leet!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

375


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

370


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

365..hey north


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

370


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey kennie...didnt sleep yet??


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

365


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

360..hey nikks....sup girly


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

355 Hey ashley im jus makin sure these boys dnt win lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

350..yeah mee to..its enough stretched here now..lets end this now


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

ok i give em a break wait one more.. 345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

340


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Naww.  335


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

330..heya kels


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

*breaks over* 325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320..yey..hello nikks again


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

325 where's all the dudes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320..sleeping dear!!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

315


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

320 jeez you girls are ruthless


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

315


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

315


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310..flocking here will b like putting hands in a honeybee swamp


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

..315 its not over yet girls lol


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

its over guys trust me me310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310..u will see it soon dear


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

305


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

300


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

295


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

300


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

305


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

295..u cant post after ur own post..if aisa hota to mai ye thread 1 ghante me khatam kar deti


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol simple slow down there 285


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

295* we're still goin' kick ur butts


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285*..


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

300.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

300*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

290*..check it baby


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

295 Yo momma!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

ManOfFewWords like u said *check urself b4 u reck urself* l 290


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

290


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

285


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

280!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

280


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

280 !!!!!!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol why are there two 280s!!!!! anways 275


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

280


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

280 new zealand in da buildin


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

275


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

280


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

275


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270..back off guys


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

275 Im just gettin started!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

280


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

285 lets gooo


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

280


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

275


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

270


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

275


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

270


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

275 all day every day


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

270!!!!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

265!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

260


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

255!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

260


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

255


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

250


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

260


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

250


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

255 is that all you got?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

250


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

245


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

250


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

245


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

250..give us a break girls lol


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

245


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

250


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

255


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

260


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

265


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

270


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

275


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

270 looks so shiny


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

265


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

270


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

265!kiss ur trophy bye bye


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

270:duel


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

265


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

260


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

265 Pop! Pop!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

260


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

250


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

255 rat tat tat tat


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

250


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

245


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

240**


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

245*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

240


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

235


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

230


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

235


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

230


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

235


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

230


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

225


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

230


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

225


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

220


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

225


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

220


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

215


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

220


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

215


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

210


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

215


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

210.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

205


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

210


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

205


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

210


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

205


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

200


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Too Slow 4 me guys 'n gals*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

195


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

190


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

185


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

190


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

185


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

180


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

175


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

170


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

165


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

170


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

165


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

170


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

165


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

160


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

155


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

150


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

145


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

140


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

135


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

130


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

135


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

130


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

135!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

130


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

125


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

130


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

125


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

130


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

135


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

140


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

135


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

140!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

135


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

140


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

145


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

140


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

145 :banana


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

150


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

155


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

150


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

155


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

160


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

155 No!! Where are the girls?? Lol.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

150


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

155... The girls are sleeping lol.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

145


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

140. Yay! Im not alone lol.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

135


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

130


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

125


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

130


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

125


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

130!!!


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

125!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

120


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

125


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

120


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

115


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

110


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

105


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

100


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

100


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

95


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

100


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Supposed to be 100


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

95


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No no no!
Girls are cheating!
You cannot continue to post one right after the other!

Number starts at: 125

130!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

125 still gunna win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok!
Take note of new rule on first page!

130


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

130


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> No no no!
> Girls are cheating!
> You cannot *continue to post one right after the other!*
> 
> ...


Where is Toad Licker, he would shut this thread down if we do that :clap

130


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

130


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

135


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

130


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

135


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

girls count down, 120


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

115


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

110


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

105


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

100!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

105 Im not going down without a fight


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

100


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

95!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

90


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

85


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

80


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

75


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

70


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

65


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

60


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

55


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

50 woot woo gals. good going!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

45


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

40


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

35


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

30 yaay girls


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*LOL*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

25


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

20


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

15 yaay


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

10!


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

5!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wait, yayy! xD


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

go girls


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*HEHE ^ Kewl sign.. Wot can we say.. Gr8 work again gals.. Woot Woo!*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok! New rules start now! Check first page for update!

500!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

525


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

got nothing better to do. 

530


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

520


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

540


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

545


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

540


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

545


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

540


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

535


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

540


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

535


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

525


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

530


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ :teeth 525


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

520 o.o


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread iu getting boring now..its the fourth time gals won..now attempting for 5th ...sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

510


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

505..go away boys


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

485


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

470


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

475


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

^lol

470


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

465..haha Essy u rock


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460...Haha no, you rock :b


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

435


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

430


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

425


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

420


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

410


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

405


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

395


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

390..hey Kels..


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

385


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

380


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

375


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

370


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

365


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

360


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

355


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

350


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

345


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

345


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

335


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

330


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

335 I'm so lucky to be surrounded by so many sexy ladies in here.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

manoffewwords said:


> 335 i'm so lucky to be surrounded by so many sexy ladies in here.


^ 

330


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

325..well we r going to win so u can just hang on on this thread...!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

320


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

315


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

305..yo Essy..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

305...keep on Grinding few*


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

300


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

295


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

290...I think we're going to win this too Rajvinder lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285..sure!! bring it on boyss!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

280


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

275


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

270


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

260


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

250


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

245


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

240


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

235


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

240 If this thread was a count down to the end of the world, I would be veryyy afraid tonight.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

235


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

230


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

235


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

230..keep on dancing few* u rock


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

225


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

220


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

215


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

210


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

205


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

200


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

195


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

190


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

180


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

185


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:eek

180


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

175


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

170


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

165..haha..we are faster


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

170


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

165..aah cute kid..what's he doing with u?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

170


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

165


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

160


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

155


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

150


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

145


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

140


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

135


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

130


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

125


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

120


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

115


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

110


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

105


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

100!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

95


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

90


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

85


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

80


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

75...chiki chiki boom boom 75


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

70, the boys are handing it to us this time


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

75


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

70


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Winning already? xD

65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

55


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

50


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

45


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

40


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

45 -_-


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

40


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

35


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

40


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

35


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

35


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

45


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

50 :cry


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

45


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

40


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

35


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

30


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

35


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

30


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

20 :boogie


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

15


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

10


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

15


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

10


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

15


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

20


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

0 We win. :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> 0 We win. :yay


No you don't

Neither side is allowed more than 50 consecutive points.

Come one Girls. Give us a chance!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

But we didn't have 50 consecutive posts since the two posts at the top are guys o__o

Um... who should start then? If I dare ask.. xD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I know dang it.

Im just sore 'cause you girls wont give us chance. AND AT OUR OWN GAME!


500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Awee! *patpat* don't worry then, we'll relax more this time and give you more of a chance to win xDD

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*jogs by at a very slow pace*

560

*jogs off again*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

570


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

570


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

565


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

560 (again)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

560 (once again)


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

575


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

580


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

575


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

590


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

595


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

590


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

585


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

560


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

565


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

570


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

565


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

595


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

600


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> 610


610

"Is that a raincoat?"

"Yes it is!"


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

600


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

595


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

625


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

620


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

645


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

650


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

655


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

and 660.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

655..boo!! u boys..trying sixth time to win..??


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

and 660 again.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

670


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

675


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

700, our victory is inevitable ^^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705

dont count your blessings just yet. The women 'round here are RELENTLESS!

next post is last point guys can post until gals intervene.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

710

http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/dancing/30075yu908.gif


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

705


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Guys are naturally more competitive, of course youre going to win this game. 
However. Women are still far superior in nearly every way. Hehehehe

700:whip


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

:duel695 slow u roll guys


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

700


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

695


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695

the GUYS are more competitive?
Tell that to the "people" who selfishly won the last 8 games.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

690.. Girls are competitive 2!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

700 Represent


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

695


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*700*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

705


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

710


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

715


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

720


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

725


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*yawn*

m bored of winning this game..u guys carry on..!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

720


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

725


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

720


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

745


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

760


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

775


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

790


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

805 :yes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

815:boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

820


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

825:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835

NEXT post, guys are at the 50 point limit


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

840


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

835


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

865


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

870


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

875


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

870


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

875!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

890


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

885


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

890


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

885


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

890


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

895:banana


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

900


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

905


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

900


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

905


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## Myriana (Apr 9, 2012)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(error above)
955

THAT'S 50 points guys. Cant go any further 'til the gals post.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

To heck with the rule!
I cant wait!
960!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

'Bout time the GUYS won.
Lets see how dar we can get. The score stands at 8/3, in favor the Gals

500!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boogie:boogie:boogie

:banana:banana:evil:banana:banana

also

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

thunderkiss 555!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

620


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

625


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

630 I missed it


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635

^error


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

650


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

655


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

660


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

665


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

42


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

670


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

665


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

670


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

710


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

740


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

735


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

780


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

785


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

780


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

775


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

775


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

830


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

825


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

8 fitty five


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

880 we gots it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885... Yeah!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

89000000000000000


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

905.1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

ooooooops 910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like the gals just gave up.

925


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

930


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol!
Time out!


Tallying numbers...
965!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

970 this is worse than Ebay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOOK AT THAT BOYS!

THE GIRLS JUST GAVE UP!

HaHaHaHa!

1000


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

get some!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yay:clap:boogie:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8 and 4 wins.

COME ON GUYS!

LETS GET TO 9 AND BEAT THOSE WICKED GIRLS!

500!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

510


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

505


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

505


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

515


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

550


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

580


----------



## Kollarbones (Apr 16, 2012)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

585


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

590


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

595


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Shoo girl, don't bother us.

625


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

625 
Never!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

675!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*690*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

685


----------



## ameyyy (Mar 15, 2012)

690


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

685


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

690, according to wikipedia this year marked the beginning of Wu Zetian's Zhou Dynasty in China. She was China's first and only female emperor, ruling on her own accord. 

This thread is now educational as well, muhahaha.


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

790,bout' to win another! 

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

840


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

845


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

920


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

925


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

930


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

935


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

940


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! ALREADY AT 950!
It was barely 800 last I was on here!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!

We win again!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

3 in a row! 

Also...

505


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

510


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

515


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

520


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

560


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

555


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

550


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## melaniejane17 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

550


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

500


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

555


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

doing the math on this page... shouldn't it be at 540?

And then mine would be 

545


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

555..misisng me duda?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560... Hey Raj


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

555


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

550


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OKAY!
I did the math.
^ should be 530

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok Boss

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

540


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

545


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

550


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

565


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

665


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

670


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

695


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

700!!!!!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## edgar21 (Apr 22, 2012)

710 (This game shows males competitive nature lol)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

720


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

725


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## tmac (Apr 23, 2012)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745.... Yay!!! 4000 posts! :yay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

750


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

755


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

770


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

775


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Error above.

790


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

795!!!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help 810


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

815


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

820


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

825


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

825


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

825 :duel


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> *825*


 Snakehole Lounge, huh? :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Snakehole Lounge, huh? :lol


830 haha you know it


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

835


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

870


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

875


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

880


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

885


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Reset


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

885


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

890


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

895


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

9 tree 5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

990


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

1000


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yessir we winn!! :evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

We caught up yet?


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

505


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515!!!


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

520 Gals will lose again!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

530


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

525 (Keep dreamin! I'm back )


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

530


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

535


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GUYS WON AGAIN!
And I MISSED it?
:wtf
540


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

545


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

600


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

600


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

605


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

600


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

625


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

630


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

650..*yawn*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

645


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

650


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

655


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

650


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

655


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

660


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

655


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

660


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

665


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

665


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

675


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

675!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

680


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

695


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HOLY COW!
I didn't know I had already broken 1000 posts!
LOL! Last I checked, I was barely over 350


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

715


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

720


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

725


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

750


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

780. Me and Evo are pwning these girls right now! 8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

830


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

830


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

840


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

850


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

865


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

870


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

905 are we caught up with the girls yet?


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

ummm...gals we need to step it up!!

910


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

915 
I'll take that as a no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> are we caught up with the girls yet?


Not quite yet. The score stands at 8 / 5, in favor of the girls.

But, WE'RE CLOSE!

925!


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

920


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

925


----------



## amalie (Sep 14, 2011)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

930


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

935


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

945 lets finish it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950 :yes


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

965


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

970


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

975


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

980


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

985


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

1000


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

haha or not..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay :boogie :clap


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

:banana:banana:evil:banana:banana

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The score stands at 8 / 6

Come on guys, 3 more wins!

500


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515

Damn, GameGuy, we won again? :eek


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> 515
> 
> Damn, GameGuy, we won again? :eek


 Im just as shocked as you.
We've won 4 in a row!
Let's make it 5!

520


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

525


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's keep it going...535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

555


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

560


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

565


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

570


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

590


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

585


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

590


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

655


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

670


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

675


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come On guys! I've been gone 2 days, and we're barely at 685?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_705_


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

780


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

785


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

790


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

795


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

800


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

805


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

825


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

830


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

835


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

840


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

835


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

840


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

845


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

850


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

875


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

880


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

875


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

900


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

905


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

910


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

950


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

955


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:boogie 1000 :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay :boogie:clap:drunk:teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*le sigh* I hate the new rules... seems like they drove all the girls away.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT THE H***!!!!!

I WAS GONE FOR 3 DAYS!!!!

And you Guys have ALREADY won a 4th time in a ROW!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lets do it again GUYs!
Just 3 more wins, AND WE TAKE THE GOLD!

The score stands at 8 to 7, in favor of the Gals!

GO!
500!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

We won again?? *Pops bottles*










505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And we'll win YET AGAIN!

510


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

540


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

550


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

545


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720 :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725 :banana


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

740


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

745


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

740


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello there, Blossom! :banana 

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750 :wife


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

755


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

sorry 760


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

755


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

750


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

755


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

thats wrong math


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

should be 755-5 = 750


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

750


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

no ventura ur post should be 745

mine = 740


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oops (working on 40+) hours being up!

umm 735 ?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

no ashley (for the girls its -5 points) .. so 735-5 = 730

me = 725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

725........


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

730


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

ashley = 725!!

me = 720


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

715


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

710


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

700


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

695

getoff u boys


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

690


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

685..yo yo gals..!!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

680


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

670


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

660


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

645★


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

635


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620620620620620


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

625


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

630


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

635


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

630


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

620


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

625


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

630


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

635


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

640


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

635


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

640


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

635...need to win first


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

640!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> 635...need to win first


:b 645


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

655, go go go


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

670


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

675


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

660


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

660


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

665


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

655*


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

660


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

665$


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

670


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

675


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

680


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

685


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

690


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

695


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

700


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

705


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

710


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

715


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

720


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

720*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

715

u dare post afte rme huh..lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

lol 720


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will blow off this thread today..!!!!!!!!!!

715:idea


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

720


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

715










Oh mommy...!!!:afr


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

ashley1990 said:


> 715
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xp 720


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

725


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

730


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

735


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

740


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

755


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

770


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

775 were making a push fellers


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780...keep it going


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

785 im tired lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

795


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

800:boogie


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

805


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

810


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

815 :d


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

820


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

825!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

875, getting there


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

880


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

885


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

890


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

895


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

905


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

900:mum


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

905 i said!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

come up again...lol

900


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

905

Like a Boss 8)


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

910


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

905..


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

910


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

905..geez


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

910

:duel


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

915


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

920


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

925


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

930


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

935


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

940


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

945


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

935

log off u guysss..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

no you log off 940


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

945!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

950


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

955


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

960


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

965


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

970


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

975


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

975..

haha lol..dnt wnat to offend anybody..just laugh at this..:boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

985

If I wasn't mad out of iron and steel, your pictures and gifs would have certainly damage my shell. You hit too hard :|


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

990. 
I've hit the 50 posts per 24 hour limit xD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

995


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

1000 hopefully


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

TheDane said:


> 1000 hopefully


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job guys!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

*Pops bottles again in victory!*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES!

THIS IS IT GUYS!

THE SCORE IS TIED at 8/8.

ONE MORE FOR THE TIE BREAKER! AND TWO TO WIN IT ALL!

WE CAN DO IT!

500!


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Well in that case
505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

515


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

520...good job fella's i hit my post limit last night


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

515


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

510


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

505


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

500


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

495


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

490


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

485


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

480


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

465


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

460


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

455


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

450


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

445


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

440


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

435


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

430


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

425


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

420


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

415


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

410


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

415


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

410


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

405


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

400


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

405


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

400


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

405


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

400.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405

Ut Oh. The Gals have come back for revenge!

GUYS!
QUICK!

ADD! ADD! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDD!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

400


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

395


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

400


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

400


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

395


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

420 :boogie


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

420 :boogie


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

415 

:d


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

420


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

430


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

435


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

430


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

425


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

430


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

425


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

430


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

435


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

440


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

445


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

460


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

465


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

470


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

475


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

480


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530.....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530:duel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :wife


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530 oke


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :bat


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530:steam


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :twak


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530:spank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :whip


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530?!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530:b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530 :hug


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530 :banana


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :evil


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530:duel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :no


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530? :love


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :rub


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530 :squeeze


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525 :squeeze


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525! :d


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

530! :teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525! :rofl


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

DXXXV, 535 that is.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

540


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

550


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

555


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

575


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

645


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

640


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

645


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

650


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

645


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

650


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

670


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

675


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

680


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

685


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

690


----------



## steeleg (May 7, 2012)

695


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

700


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## steeleg (May 7, 2012)

715


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

730, let's do this


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

735


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

740


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

750


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745.


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

750


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

745


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

740


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

735


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

730


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

725


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

720


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

705


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

740


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

735


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

740


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

745


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

750


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

755


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

750


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

755


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

760


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

755


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

760


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

765


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

770


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

775


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

780


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

785


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

790


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

780


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

785


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ventura said:


> 780


HOW come 790 TO 780??? =p


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ My bad... lets make it interesting- mods can take 10 away for girls and guy mods can add 10 :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

780


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ventura said:


> ^ My bad... lets make it interesting- mods can take 10 away for girls and guy mods can add 10 :b


LOL..new rules?? xP Anyway..

785


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ It's worth a TRYYY.

780


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay..lets see  
785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

795


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

790


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

800


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

840


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

840$


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

840:bah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

855


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

855#


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

855


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

860


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

865


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

875


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

870


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

875


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

880


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

910 :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

915


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

910


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

915


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

920


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

930


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

935


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

930


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

935


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

990


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:evil1000!:banana

Edit: Woooo! Take that, Essy! :kma


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

*WINNERS!!* *Pops Bottles*










Now guys lead 9-8! :banana :banana


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!

OKAY GUYS!
The score stands at 8 / 9! WE'RE WINNING!

1 more win, AND WE TAKE THE GOLD!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!
> 
> ...


So we're going to 10, eh?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> :evil1000!:banana
> 
> Edit: Woooo! Take that, Essy! :kma


Damn it!!! :roll Alright Corvus, drinks on me LOL Congratulations! :teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Damn it!!! :roll Alright Corvus, drinks on me LOL Congratulations! :teeth


Woooo! :squeeze:drunk

Now we only need one more win... :b


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*sighs* let's not wait around longer for the guy's egos to be boosted further.. xD ... <.<;

500


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

515


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

510


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup Yup Yup
530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535.....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

540!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535!


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535 :d


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530 :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535:teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530 :lol


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535 oke


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530 oke


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535 :troll


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

545


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

550:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550..you're fast lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you
555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe

550


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

555!


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580!


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Bornstellar said:


> 565


 Someone already beat me to it. Anyways, let me change that to 575.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## RayChillzzz (May 8, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

640


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

645


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

635


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

625 

:duel


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

620..hehhe


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

650!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

680


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

685


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685! :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690! :boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685! :clap


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690!:yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685! :yes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690!:idea


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685! :no


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700 :um


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705?!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:squeeze705!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:squeeze 700!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705! :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700! :teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705! :love


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700! oke


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705! :duel


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

765


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

775!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

780!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

780! :duel


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

785! :teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790! :|


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

795!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795...sorry, Essy :duel


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

800!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn it lol...800


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

800!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805! :d


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

805!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810!!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:boogie815!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810! :yes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:clap815!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810! :bat


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

820!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

835


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

850


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

880!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910... Go away Essy! :wife


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

970 ah hell were gonna win again XD


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

975


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

980


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

985


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

990


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

995


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

1000 yay we did it, now lets start over


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


>


XD *chants* men, men, men, men!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS!

8/10!

THE GUYS HAVE WON!!!!!
HERES OUR TRoPHY!:


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

We win. WE WIN.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Think we can beat'em again guys?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Think we can beat'em again guys?


I think so!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Think we can beat'em again guys?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Alright lets make it fun this time 

We start at 500 - girls minus 5 - guys add 5 with the exception Mods can minus/ add 10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Alright lets make it fun this time
> 
> We start at 500 - girls minus 5 - guys add 5 with the exception Mods can minus/ add 10


You say that ONLY cause you're a mod.

SO NO


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

490 :roll - lets do this.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO NO NO Venture.

Regular Rules. For All


500


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

505


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

500


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580 :wife


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585 :bat


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590... Go away Essy! :bat


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

595 :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595 :boogie...Not till I win Evo lol


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600 :d


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595! :yes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600!:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

610!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605! :shock


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

610?!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

620 :d


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615 :um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

620?!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630!:squeeze


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :squeeze


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630! :yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :yes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630! :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :clap


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630! :hs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :haha


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630?!:eyes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! :cup


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630!:spit


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625! opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600! :d


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600! :kiss


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595! :kiss :rofl


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600! :haha


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595! :haha


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600! oke


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595! :duel


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

570


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

565


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

560


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

555


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

550


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

545


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

540


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

535


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

530


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

525


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

520


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

515


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

510


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

505


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

500!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

495


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

490


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

485


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

480


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

475


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

470


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

465


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

460


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

455


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

465 (lol sorry Bob)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

475


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TIME OUT!

Blossom cheated!

She posted over and over consecutively!

The last correct post was on page 270 with point 570. We start from there.



575


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

475


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

470


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475 ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

470


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

475


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510 :wife


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

580


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

575


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

590


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

585


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

600


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

605


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

620


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

625!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

640


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

775


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

780


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

785


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

770


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

775


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

765


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

755


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*760*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No 765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No 770


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*765* !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*770*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

780!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, Neptunus joined in! 

780.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

785! :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BobtheSaint said:


> Ah, Neptunus joined in!
> 
> 780.


Mwhwahahaa!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

790


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

785


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oops, looks like I screwed it up! :lol

780


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

775!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770.... 2 mods. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

765


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

760


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

755


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

750 :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

745


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

740


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

735 :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Come on, Neptunus and Ventura! :doh

740


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

735


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

725


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

720


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

715


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

710


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

705


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

700!!!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

695


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

690 - boys where are you at?


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

685


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

680


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

680 !!!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

685


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

680


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

670


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

670 - correction


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ oops 665


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

NP! :b

660


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

655


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

650


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

645


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

640


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

635


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

630


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

625


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

620


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

615


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

600


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

595


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

590


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

585


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

585


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

580


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

575


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

570


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

565


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

560


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

555


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

550


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

545


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

540 (guys where areee youuu?_


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

535


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

530


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

525


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

520


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

515


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

510


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

505


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

500


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

495


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

490


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

485


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

475


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

470


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

465


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

460


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

455


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

450


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

445


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

440


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

All right, Ashley's on board! :yay

435


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah Nep lets bang on..!!

430


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b

425


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

420


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

415..


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

420

OMG what happened!?

Edit: lol for a minute I thought I was a girl.... My bad!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

405


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

400

Neptunus and Ventura, happened.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 400
> 
> Neptunus and Ventura, happened.


Ahem. Credit for assist.

390


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

395!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

400

Must... slow... this... down!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oh and leary :b

395


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

400!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


> 420
> 
> OMG what happened!?
> 
> Edit: lol for a minute I thought I was a girl.... My bad!


 :boogie:teeth 390 girly


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, and many thanks to Leary! :high5

385


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

395!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

390


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

390


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

400


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

405


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

390


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

385


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

375


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

380

They're everywhere!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

375..yo yo


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

370


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

365


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

360


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

365!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

360


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

355


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

We're falling apart


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

355


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

355!

There's too many!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

350


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

345


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

340


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

345!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

340


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

340!

I can't keep up!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

335


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

325


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

320


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

315


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

320!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

edit : 310


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

300


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

290


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

285

Team Ovary FTW


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

295?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

300 (now) I think we posted to fast- :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

295:mum


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

290


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

29%!

Ahhh im too excited i can't even post real numbers anymore


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

280


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

275


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

270


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

275


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

265 hey leary


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

270?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

260


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

255 :evil


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

255 ..nope


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

250


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

255


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

260?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lol ^


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

255


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

255!

The madness! Madness!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

250


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

245


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

250!

Where are you, Bob?!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> 265 hey leary


hi dar!

245


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

250!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

245 redux


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

240..yeha darl...i think we r going to make this one...!! sup boys..stop crying..hehehhe


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

240


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

245!

I'm runnin' outta posts!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

240


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:wtf:lol

235


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

240.......................................


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

235


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

230


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

225 - not my problem :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

235!!!!!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

225


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

220*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

220


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

225!

GameGuy?! Evo? Any guy?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

215


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

210








shhh they are sleeping buddy


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

215!

Must....keep....messing...this.....up!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

210*


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

205


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

210?!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

200


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

195


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

200!!!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

190


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

200!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

185


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

180


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

175


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

170


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

175?!

Am I invisible?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

170


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

165


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

170?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

165


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

160


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

165!!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

160


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

155


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

160!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

155


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

160!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

150


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

145


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

140


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

135


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

140!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

135


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

130


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

135!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

130-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

125


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

130.!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

125


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

130


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

125


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

130!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

125


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

130?!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

135


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

125..hehe..oh boys


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

130! Thank You Bob!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

125


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

140...no prob


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

125 quit cheating


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

120


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

125! Not trying to cheat! People keep posting at the same time


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

120...


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

125!

Crap! I ran outta posts!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ mwhahaha. 

120


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

115


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

110


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

105


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

100


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

95


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

90


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

85


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

80


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

75


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

70


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

55


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

50


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

45


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

40


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

35


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

30


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

25


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

0 :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:boogie:clap:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang, I missed it!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b Restart ? mwahaha


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

****Game reset****

:evil :evil :evil :evil :evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang, foiled again! :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

500


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

495


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

490 :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

455


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Not again u guys.....



Dear Mods ..!! can we have a permannent deletion of this thread...:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

460.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

470


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

445


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

440


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

435


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

415


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

410


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

405


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

400


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

395


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

390


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

395


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

375


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

365


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

360


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

355


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

350


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

355


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

350


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

355


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

360


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

365


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

370


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

375


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

380


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

385


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

390


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

400


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

395


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

400


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

405


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

410


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

415


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

415


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

425


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

430


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

435


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

440


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

435


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

440


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

445


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

440


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

445


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

440


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

430


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

435


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

430


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

435


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

430


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

435


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

435


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

440


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

445


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

440


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

435


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

430


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

425


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

420 :yay :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

415


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

410


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

410*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

410 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415 :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

405 (just for cheating!)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

410


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

415


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

420


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

415


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

410


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

415


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

420


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

415


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't you dare.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425 :wife


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

425


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

430


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

425


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

430


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

435


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

430


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

435


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

430


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

435


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

440


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

445


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

450


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

455


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

460


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

465


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

470


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

475


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

480


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

485


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

430


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

490 ^ No way it went down that fast!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Lyrix said:


> Ah ignore my message lol I thought I was on the last page when I did it but I wasn't obviously and I'm not sure how to delete my post lalala


You can't until you reach 50 posts, so it's okay! :hs

490


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

490!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

490! Wooo!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

495! Plus Bob is here!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

495! They're slumbering after the stomping they gave us


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

495! Oh there's plenty of time!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

500

I'm back. 8)


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

500! Awesome!:high5


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

510! You're fallin' behind, Lyrix


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW guys. We got stomped on hard.

And in two days time... ouch.

550


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

555. Oh we did! I tried slowing them down, but it was a losing battle


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BOB!

WHERE ARE YOU!

We need some extra man power to BRING THE HURT on the girls!

BOOOOOB!

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585 Sorry I'm late!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES!

THREE MEN NOW!
COME ON BOB AND CORVUS!

We gots us a game to win!!!

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595
Gameguy called me as if the world's on fire lol :teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600 ^ lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I WANNA BEAT THE GIRLS!

605


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615. We all do, Game Guy! We all do....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*sniffles* THANKS MAN!


LOL 620


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DANG!
I'm slow.

640


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

670


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

685


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED FOR...

opps. Wrong thread.


745


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

750

You banning me, bro?!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Chill out bros :teeth8)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
No.

760!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

765! Whoa, bros! No need to get emotional, bros!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770 :evil


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YA!

Hoes before bros man...

strike that, reverse it!

775


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Hoes before bros? No way, bro!

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I SAID REVERSE IT!
Plus, you're 780

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You guys are killing me with laughter :lol

790


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

795 lol I don't no why I said 775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

800


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805

Crap that's my last post for the day!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Eight twenty


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome, Evo!

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Bob!

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845 :evil


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850 :evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855 :banana


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lyrix said:


> omg how did it get up to 825! lol 820


Because WE GUYS IS BRINGIN' DA HEAT!!

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey GameGuy, Evo has joined in! 

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^ 880 is my bus number lol. 

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900 :wife


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

920 :mum


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925!!!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

920


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930..


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

925


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940 :wife


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

955


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

960 :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965 :b


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

970


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

965


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

970


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

975


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

970


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

965


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

970


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

975


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

990 whoop


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

995


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

1000


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Woooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHOOT! THERE IT IS!!

Alright guys!

HA HA Girls!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

We let you win


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

caseyblue said:


> We let you win


Ooooooooooooooooooooo someone's modest! :teeth


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Awwww sad day.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well guys... LETS BEAT'EM AGAIN!!!

500!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

550


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585

YA!

GameGuy, Corvus, and EVO. All we need now is Bob and GAME ON!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well. Maybe it's just you and me Evo

605


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

610

I was in another section!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol

615


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

620! :d


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes!
Corvus!

630


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

635!

Oh yeah, Corvus! You're so strong! And... handsome.... wait a second....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^:?

640


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

655

Too weird? lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO NO NO CORVUS!

You were 666!! Not 665!

670


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

675

I'm not that evil!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well Corvus, Evo's out for now. Just you and I.

And I myself am getting low on posts.

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695

Cheer up! We got a huge start on the girls!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

700


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705

That's the spirit!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

715


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

720. They're probably laughing at us because we're so desperate to win. :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

780


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

780! You gotta hit that last page button! :teeth


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

785!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

795!


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

800


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

805


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

800


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

840


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

880.......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

980


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

985


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Thank you!

990


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

995 whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1000.

*we win!!!*


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yay:evil:boogie


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES!
I got my posting ability back!

50 MORE POSTS BABY!

COME ON GUYS!

LET'S BEAT'EM AGAIN!!!

500!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The record 13-10 in favor of the guys! I think.
Let's do this, GameGuy!

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!

13-8 actually, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I was saying, because the girls won once more after we just creamed them twice in a row!

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ignore my "other" comment Evo, lol

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

So, what you think of my modyfied avatar Evo?


585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ut Oh..

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580 -_-


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

my sentiments EXACTLY!!!!

EVO!

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

No you don't! 580!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES I DO!

Five Eighty-Five


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Nooooooo580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeeeeessss

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580 :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580
580
580
580
580
580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585!
FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

This game never ends.
580.
That's my final offer.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually, in a way, it kinda does.

For example with this game, I stole someone elses genius and made it my own.

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580 :fall


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol

585


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

580!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

575


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No!

575


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*gasp* 570


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No!!

570


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

565 :yes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You're lucky girls..

I'll be running out of posts soon.


570


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

wow you're fast.. 565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A man has to be when there's women abroad

570!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

565..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

565!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

No, sir. 

565


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

560 :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO!
This is MY LAST POST OF THE DAY!!

Girls...please... be kind

565


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

560


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

555!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

550


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

555


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

550


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

545


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

550


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

555


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

550


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

545


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

540


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

545


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

550!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

565 >_<


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

590


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

585


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

590


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

585


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

590


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

585


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

575.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

575


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

580


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

575


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

570


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

570


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

635


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

640


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

oh no! not again do you guys get to win 
635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

635..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

645


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

640


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

645


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

640.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

645


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

650


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

655


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

660


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

665


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

670


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

675


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

680


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

675


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

680


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

685


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

690


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

685


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

685.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

690


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

685


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

690. Hey wait a minute!! 695


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gahh so much confusion!

695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

695 ^_^


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700?!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope, 695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700 I see...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh look I can post again 

695!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700! But for how long!?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

695 - so not very long :]


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700! No -5 for you!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

o rly?

695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700! rly!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't believe it :b

695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700! Believe it!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

695?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah but I like 695 better


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700's bigger though


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

I like 700 more


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

710!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Umm 705


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh 710!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

D: oh no! 705


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:clap700


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705?!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700 :3


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

705 <3


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700 <3


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700!?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:sus 695


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

700!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

685


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

690


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

695


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

690


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

695!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700..


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710........


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710,


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

705


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

710


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

745


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

D: 740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

745..


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

755


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

750


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Where my girls at 

765


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

770

Looks like it's a one-woman show for Neutrino...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

850


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

890


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

895


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

935


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

940


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

945


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

950


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

955


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

960


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

965


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

970


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

975


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

115 :troll


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

uhm ... 975


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

980


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

985


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

990


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

995


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

1000 :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Woooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

So do we start over or what? I'm ready to kick some ***


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay! I'll start it off then...

500


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

485


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

500


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

505


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Error above,

540


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm getting killed :fall

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

640 >_<


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Grrr, 645


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

640 :teeth


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635 :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Naner Naner naaanerrr!

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sus

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder who will run out of posts first...

635!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I still have 23 more posts. You?

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

22 posts.

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Where do you find that?

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Look under statistics under posts. Then count.

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pshhh, I don't want to count :b probably less than 10 posts left 

635


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:no 630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

630 ^_^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh, 635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Whew!
645


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Crap. 640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes!
655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

670


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

670

Out of posts :cry


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

675


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Again?! 700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my last post guys.
PEACE OUT!

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800 :banana


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810? We're already this high?!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^^Yessir. 

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820! :rofl


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820! Look who's here!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Not for long, my posts will prolly run out again soon >_<
815


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, the guys always tend to *ahem* finish first. ;p

810.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:teeth 
805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

805


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

815!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

815!!!!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

820


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

815


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

810


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yay 805


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

800


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805?!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I feel like we're bidding in an auction.

810.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

805


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810?!!

:duel


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

805


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

800


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Ha
800


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

805>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

810 :>


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

815


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

820!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

815


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

No 820!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

815 is better.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

810!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

805


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

810?!

No my post limit is met!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

805 is win.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

800 we got this


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

795


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

790


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

785


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

780


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

790


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

No.
780!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

775


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

770


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

765


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

760


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

755


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

740


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

1000

We always win anyways


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

755


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

760 :|


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

755


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

760


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

765


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

760


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

765


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

760


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

765


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

770


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

790


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

845


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

945


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

950


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

945


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

940


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

935.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

930


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

925


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925 :wife


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

920


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

915


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

910


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

915 *


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

915 oke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

910


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

915


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

910 :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

915!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

910


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

905 b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

905.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

900


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

895


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

900


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

895


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

900


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

895


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

890


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

885


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

900


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

905


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

910


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920 :boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

915 :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Essy, go away :lol

920


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

925...I'm here to stay Bob lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You're on. :bat

930


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

925 :duel


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

925.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

950


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino...

BEAT IT!!!

WE'RE SO CLOSE TO WINNING!!!!

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995!!

Do the honors, GameGuy! :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ONE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap:boogie:yay :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

We win. *WE WIIIIN!* :evil:yay:boogie:boogie:yay:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come ON girls.

WE'RE MAKIN' YA LOOK BAD!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe we just have better things to do :bah

:cry Next time, boys. Next time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Maybe we just have better things to do :bah
> 
> :cry Next time, boys. Next time.


You think so?

WELL NEXT TIME HAS JUST BECOME NOW!!!

500!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

515


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

505


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

500


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

485


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

480


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

475


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

475


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

470


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

465


----------



## xredrumx (May 21, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

475


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

465


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

460


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

445


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

440


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

435


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

430


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

425


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

420


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

415


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

410


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

405


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

410


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

410


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

420


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

415


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

415


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

420


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

415


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

420


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

425


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

430


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

435


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

430


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

425


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

430


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

425


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

430


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

440.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

440........


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## K7F51989 (May 23, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

455


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

450


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

465


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

500!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Come on, Lyrix. 

515.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

510


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

515


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

510


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

515


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

510


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

515


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505

Give it up, Bob!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry, Neutrino. :duel

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Lyrix, you come here often? :spit

505!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

495


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490 :steam:kma


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

490


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

480


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

485


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

480


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

475


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

480


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

475


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

475.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

485.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

555


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

570


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

565


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

575


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

570


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

575


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

570


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

565


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

575


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

595


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

*Guys VS Gals (restart)*

Oh no&#8230; 560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I was high when i wrote 560....... 610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

you look it.

615


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Neutrino..

615!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes Neutrino  

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I said NO!

615


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

You spelt yes wrong. Bahaha

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And you keep "MISSPELLING" the SIX in 615!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Omg XD I didn't realize that I swear :doh 

610!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Uh Huh.

615


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

620


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

620


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

620 >_<


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Six Four ZERO!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

685


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710 slow down guys


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710... :no


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

730.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

740


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

745


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

755


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

755


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

770


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

775


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

780


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

810


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

815


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

820


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

815


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

810


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

805


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

800


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

805


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

810


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

815


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

810


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

825


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

830


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

825


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

820


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

825


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

820


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

815


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

820


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

815


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

810


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

820


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

840


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

865


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

860


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Go away, Essy. :steam:kma

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope, sorry Bob LOL  

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855 :bat


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

850 :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855, Dammit! :bat


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850 :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855 :duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

945


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

950


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

970


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

975


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^O^)/ Woooooo!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

We win. *WE WINNN!!!*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE! GUYS!

You won WITHOUT ME?

Well... LET'S DO IT AGAIN!

MUWAHAHAHAHA!


500!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wait. What happened? I thought we won. err is the game restarting?

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

560


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

565


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

590


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

740


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

745


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OKAY!!
Time to DO IT AGAIN GUYS!!!


WE'VE GOT THE GIRLS RUNNING SCARED!!


HAHA!


500!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

505


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

500.. I'm not scared of you guys!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

this thread is a waste of time.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

495


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495

Girls...
can we pause the game?

Im just not, in the mood for playing.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL you're funny. 490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> LOL you're funny. 490


495

No... Im not.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I find you quite witty :yes

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495

Im just not in the mood for playing.

More like crying


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

oh

490


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

485


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

490


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Essy, please go away! :lol

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry Bob, I'm hijacking this thread lol :b
480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Not if I can help it.:duel

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll never surrender...never! :duel
480


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485 :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480 :teeth


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

485


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

495


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Getting tough for you Essy! :duel

505


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

510


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530!!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545 :shock


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

550


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

545


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

540


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

545


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

550


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

555


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

550.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

575


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

580


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

575


----------



## Ameizing (May 23, 2012)

570


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

575


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

570


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

575


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

570


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

575


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

580


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

585


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

600


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

610


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Aei... 635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oei...630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

640


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

640


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

635


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

635


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

650!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

655


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

650


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

635


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

650


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

645


----------



## thequietgirl1995 (May 31, 2012)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

675


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

670.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Neutrino...

675!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680 >_<


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

745


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

750


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

750.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

760...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

765


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

760


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

765


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

770


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

770


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

815


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

820


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

915


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

920


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

935


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

930


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

945


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1000!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay :drunk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE SHOOT!
I missed it!

Well, no problem. I'LL CATCH THE NEXT ONE!!!

500!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh no you don't: 500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

520


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

525


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

550


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

555


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

565


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

570


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

585


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

590


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

585


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

590


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

590


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

625


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

650


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

645


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

650


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

645


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

675


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

670


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

665


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

670


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

675


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

670


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

675


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

665


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

670


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

675


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

670


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

665


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not again Neutrino.

I have pshycotic powers you know. YOU SECRETLY WISH YOU WERE A GUY SO YOU COULD COUNT UP INSTEAD OF DOWN!

Dont try denying it.

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> YOU SECRETLY WISH YOU WERE A GUY SO YOU COULD COUNT UP INSTEAD OF DOWN!


:lol

690


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

695


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

695


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

690!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, this game is starting to get slow.
24 period between posts... dang.


690


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

710


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

725


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

730


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

720


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

715


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

720


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

730


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

735


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

735


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

740


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

745


----------



## Zombiekittie (May 31, 2012)

740


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

745


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

740


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

745


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

755


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

780


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

785


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

790


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

795


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

815


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

820


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^WHAT'S WITH THAT AVATAR?
I looks... familiar.

860


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:wtf

865


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

860


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

855


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8 5 5


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

865


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

890... don't give up. We're so close.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Correction to above... i was suppose to put 895.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
What's with the sudden avatar change?

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol :teeth

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Uh the guy before me was suppose to be 995 so... 1000!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

:evil:banana:boogie:clap:kma


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My mistake, but glad we won anyway! :banana:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHOOT! THERE IT IS!!!

18 wins guys.

Lets go for 19!


500!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup!!!

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No!

620


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Even those BIG eyes won't stop meh!!!!

620!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

690


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705


----------



## DreamBig (May 23, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

740


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

750


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

755


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

755


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

750


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*785*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

780


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

775.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

770


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

765


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

780


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^BEAT YA!
Hahaha!!

790!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You think the girls just gave up Evo?

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes 

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Me TOO!

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

895 :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

905


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

910


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

935


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

930 o sheesh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

930 hey boy! think i joined this party to late :/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935 :kma


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

930


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THAT'S 19 WINS FOR THE GUYS!!!

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Can We Do It Again EVO?!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THEN LET'S DO IT MY FRIEND!!!!

5oo!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

look what happens when i leave the site! 
 *510*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

555


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Ba Da. Ba Ba Ba Da.

Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Ba Da. Ba Ba Ba Da.

Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Bee Bee Dop, Ba Da. Ba Ba Ba Da.

Mambo, Mambo. SCAT-MAM-BO!


685


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HALF WAY THERE!!!!!!!!!!

75o!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Whoops! TYPO above, LOL.

800.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

945


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

950


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

955


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

970


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

975


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

990 let's do this


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

1000 *****es!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

520


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

620


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

685 no mercy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

715 and flamingo breakdancers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

725 the ocean is gettin high


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

745 bugs are trynna assasinate me


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760 :bah


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

755


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

760


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

765


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

760


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

765


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

770


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

775


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

770


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

760


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

775 :3


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

790 8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

790


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

815


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815 !


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

810


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

815


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

820


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

815 :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

830!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835 :teeth


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

830 :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835 :wife


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835 :bah


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

840!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

840


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

835


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

835


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

835


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

830


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

825


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

815


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

No men around then?? hehe


810


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Doesn't look like at the moment hehe 

805


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

800

:kma


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

795 :boogie


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

:banana yay, teamwork!!


790


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795 :bah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

800!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

795.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

815.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825 :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830 :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

825


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

830

Essy is all alone...lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

825

Yeah, yeah...lol. At least I'm fighting Bob


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

835 :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

835 :eek


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

840

Argh, Essy posted at the same time :wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

850


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

855


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

855


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

860, cheater.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

865 :afr


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

880


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

875


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

870 :bat


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

875


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

870 :twak


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:shock 875!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

870


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

875


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

:kma 870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

880


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

895


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

890


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

895


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

900


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

895


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

890


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

885


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

890


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

915


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

960


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

975


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

980


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

985


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

990


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

995, I may leave in peace...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!!!!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

pop them bottles


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

this confirms this forum is a sausage fest lmao


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

_*555*_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

555:b


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555 :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

550


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

540


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

535


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

530


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

525


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

520


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

515


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

520


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

515


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

510


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

515


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

505


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

505


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

495


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

490


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

485


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

480


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

475


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

470

We're on a roll, ladies!


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

'bout time too!

465


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

460


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

465

Guys, where you are?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

465


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

460


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

455


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

450


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

455


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

450!


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

445 :clap


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

435


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

430


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

420


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

415


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

410


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

405


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

400 :boogie


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

395


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

390


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

380


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

5


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

380


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

385


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

380


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

385


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

380


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

385


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

390


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## Mazuki (Mar 22, 2012)

395


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ 395

400


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

395


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

415


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

440


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

445


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

480


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

485!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

490


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^You got me there for a second.

495!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

495


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

675


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

730


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

725


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

720


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

715


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

710


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

705


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

720


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

725 :bah


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

730


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

_735_


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

740


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like yet another win in the nag fella's.

What ya think?


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup ... guess there are more sad guys here than sad gals! :hug


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

960


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

985


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

980


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

775


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

oops meant *975


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

970


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

975


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

970

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975 :bah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

980


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

970 :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

975!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985!!!


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

990


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

980!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

990


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

995


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

985..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Darn it!!!!

995!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1000


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's 22 guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^o^)/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LETS KEEP OUT WINNING STREAK GOING GUYS!!!

5oo!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

515


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

520


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

515


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

545


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It should be 540 

535


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

540


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 4 5 !


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

550


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

545 
Thanks Essy90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

545


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

565


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

566


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^570

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

590


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600!


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

605


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

610


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

635


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

640


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

675


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

675


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

690


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680 :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685 :mum


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

705 :kma


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700 :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705 :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710 :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:no 715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no 720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715 :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720 :yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715 :argue


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720 :bah


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

715 .....


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

690


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

695


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680
(heyy..this game is good for training patience and determination..lol)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

675.

Noooo! You both ruined my chance of getting bingo.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670.
lol


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

650


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

650. your avatar makes me hungry..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

655


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

650


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

655


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

660


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

235


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

655


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

650


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

655.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

660


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

670 :kma


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

670


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

670.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

675


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

670!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

665


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

660


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

665


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

660


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

665


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

665!!!


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

660


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## blucerto (Jan 5, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665 :wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670 :wife


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665 :duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

650


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

640


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

645


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

640


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

630


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

635


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

640


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Fair Lady...

650!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

655


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

660


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

655!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

655!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

660!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

670


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

665


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

670


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

665!


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

645


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

630


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

580 :|


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

575


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

570


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

580.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

575


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

570


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

565


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

565


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

570


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605 :bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

600 :boogie


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590 :clap


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

575:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

565


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

570.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

565!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

560


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

565


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No... 585!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555.....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555.....Hehe


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555.......


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555...


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560.


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

585


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

580


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

575


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

580


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

580


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

585..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

580


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

575


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

580.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

575


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

570


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

570


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

565


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

555


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

555


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

560


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

545


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

540


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

540


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

535


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

530


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

535


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

530


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

535


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Jeanster (Aug 6, 2012)

*545 :d*


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

550


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No! 565!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No! 560!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

575


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

585


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

580 This **** slow


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

570


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

590


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^600

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

630


----------



## DavidJacobsen (Aug 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635 :bah


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


Heh Borophyll!

He goes it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on Essy. Just face the facts.

The guys will NEVER lose!

650!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not as long as I keep you from going forward. 

645!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ugh...

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Feel like giving up?

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

675


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

680


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

675


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tania!
Just face facts already...

the score is 690!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not online for only 30% of my day except when i got slow connection. Face it bro, it's 685.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

675.. Hi Essy! ^^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

670 Hi Tania!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670, i'm always curious..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670

I have a question. But it might be a little TMI for you ladies... Can I ask it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... can I?

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

We shall see.. 
655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

650..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

640


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

635


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

605
Lol, thanks for posting this thread Justin


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tania I said:


> 605
> Lol, thanks for posting this thread Justin


You're welcome.

595


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585..


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

550.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

545


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

540


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

535 (Tania I edited ^^)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525..hehe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530

Shouldn't you be on my side Denise?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 530
> 
> Shouldn't you be on my side Denise?


lol. I can choose ^^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

520


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

500

505

500

505..

Math error


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> 500
> 
> 505
> 
> ...


lol

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh. Ladies please. You're bringing me down.

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

We're making progress then 

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

490


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

490


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

490


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

495


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

490


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

495


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

490

WHERE ARE ALL THE GIRLS AT??


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

480


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

475


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

470


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

445

Aha I have no life


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

450

I'll be damned if I let the females win.


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

445

It's onnn >


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

450


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

455


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

450


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

460


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

D:

460


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

460


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

460


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

470!!!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

470


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

470


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

480


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

485


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

490 

*****!!!


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

490


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

475


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

490


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

490


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

485


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

485


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

485


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

475


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

470


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

465


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

470


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

465


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

460


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

455


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

450


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

460


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

465


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

475


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

470


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

460


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

455


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

470


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

470


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

470


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

465


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

460


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

470


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

480


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

480


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

480


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

480. 
Hi, thanks for correcting^^


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

480


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

490


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

485


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> You might want to refresh more often before posting :d


yep, and gotta change this modem soon..5 minutes for quick reply, 10 minutes for editing, average in between 'try again' reload: 6 times. hahaha
overall, i'm just stubborn 

495


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

505


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

525


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

520


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

540



idontgiveadamn said:


> Bloody hell... I'd destroy it already if it were mine. You seem to be patient.


:haha
naahh..i'm just too lazy to buy a new one. It only takes that long when the traffic's high.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

555


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

550


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

545


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

540


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

545


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

540


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

550


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

560


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Prim (Aug 9, 2012)

565


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

625


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

630 :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

725


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

730


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

770


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

795


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

800


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

795


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

800!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

880


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

905! Let's go for the gold! XD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

970


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

975


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985

It'S IN THE BAG GUYS!


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:clap:boogie:yay:banana


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:clap


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations gentlemen. :clap


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I never thought I'd see the day . . .


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

aaaah..so it ends 
oh well, Congrats Guys!


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Tania I said:


> aaaah..so it ends
> oh well, Congrats Guys!


Lol it's gonna keep on going. XD

Look at the first post in the thread he's keeping score, and we're kicking your butts girls! Anyways, let's begin!

500!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> ( Current Winnings Score: (As of Aug 13, 2012) Guys: 23 ; Gals: 8 )


OMG... O_O could gals catch up to that?
495!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

515


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

520


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

530


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

540


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

550


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

580


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FINALLY!! I CAN POST AGAIN!!!!!

59o


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh come on Tania... add some spunk to your posts.

Like this:

700!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, so colorful 
currently don't have time to be creative 
multitasking at office.
695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! So am I!

700!!!!!!


----------



## daniz023 (May 29, 2012)

695

Come on, ladies!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

700!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695 :b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

700 :b


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695 :d


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

720


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

750


----------



## OmegaT (Aug 15, 2012)

755


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

750


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

745


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

740


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

745


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

740


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

735 ;p


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Viper (Jul 15, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

oh no, where are all the girls? xD

785


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

785


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

785


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

780


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

775


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

780


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

785


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

780


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

785


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

780


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

785


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

795


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

790


----------



## Viper (Jul 15, 2012)

795


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

800


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

795


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

790


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

785


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

780


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

800


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

805


----------



## Viper (Jul 15, 2012)

810


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

805


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

800


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

795


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

800


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

795


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

805 :yay


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

805


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

820


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

820


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

825 beat me to it Annzig -_-


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

835


----------



## Viper (Jul 15, 2012)

asw added 10, but I'll go along with it.

840


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

yay

845


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

840


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

845


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

850


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

865


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

860


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

865


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

870


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

875


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

880


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

885


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

880 :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

885


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

890!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

895


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

890


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

890


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

885


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

880. How's work?


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

885. Woooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

880


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

895. Wooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

Monhdude said:


> 895. Wooooooooooooooooooooh


oops i meant 885.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

890.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

890


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

885


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

910


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

905


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Edit: 915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

955


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

960


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

965


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

990 8)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

995!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000! :yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THAT'S 24 WINS GUYS!!

:boogie:clap:yay:banana:haha

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

We can do it again guys!


500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

What am i doing at the start and miss the end again? :b
495!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

495 helloooo
woot woo!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Kaaryn. Long time no see. How ya been?

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

475


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

465


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

425! And it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420! Okay, hehe


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

415


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

405


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

405


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

405 :duel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400 :bat


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

405:b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

395 :boogie


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

400


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

395


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

395


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

395


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

400


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

395


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

400


----------



## Ruilaai (Aug 2, 2012)

395


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375 Holla!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365, what!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

360!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

355!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

350~


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> 360


Count 5, not 10


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

350!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

325~


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

320


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

315


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

310 ah


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

305


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300!!!!!!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

295


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

290


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

285!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

280


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

275


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

270


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

265


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

260


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

255


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

250


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

245


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

240


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

235


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

230


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

235.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

225!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

You mean 225?

My turn, 220!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah sorry.

215


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

No worries!
210!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

205


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

200!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

195!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:boogie 190


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

185!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

180, haha!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

175!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

170, and I have to go, but let's win this GIRLS!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

aww ok

165!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

170


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

165


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

one more.

160!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

yay!

155


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm back... why not, just a few more times. 

150!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

145


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

150


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

145


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

140


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

135


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

130


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

125


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

120


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

115


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

110


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

105!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

110


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

105


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

100 :d


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

95


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

90


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

85


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

80!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75. my first two digit post in this thread :')


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

80


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

80


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

80 :bah


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75
train your patience child....amithaba...
-back to meditation-


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

70


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

55


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

60 :duel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

55


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

50!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

45


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

35


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

30


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

25 :yay


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

30


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

35


----------



## Sardines (Aug 16, 2012)

40


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHOA!!! Last I was here, the score was 400+!!


NOW IT'S 45?!!

come on guys!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AHHHHH, where are my girls!?!

40!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> AHHHHH, where are my girls!?!
> 
> 40!!!!!!!!


No. where are MY girls?

45


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> No. where are MY girls?
> 
> 45


I don't know where your girls are but you can tell them to meet me here!

40!


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

45


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

50

Game on!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

50


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

50


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45 :duel


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

50


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

55


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

60


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

65


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

60


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

65


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

70


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

75


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

80!

Just few more and victory will be ours :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

80


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

80. Not going to happen matti!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

85


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mattigummi said:


> 80!
> 
> Just few more and victory will be ours :b


I like your enthusiasm matti, but for the guys, we have to get the score to 1000 to win. Not 100.

85


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

90

(guys are going to have the comeback of the year)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I like your enthusiasm matti, but for the guys, we have to get the score to 1000 to win. Not 100.
> 
> 85


I know, I was kidding 

100!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

95


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

100


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mattigummi said:


> I know, I was kidding
> 
> 100!


:blank...oh

105


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

100


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

105


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

110


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

105. Where da GALS?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

110


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

105


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

110


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

115


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

120


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

125


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

120


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

125


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

120


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

125


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

120


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

125 dammit!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 125 dammit!


eh hem!!!!!!!!

120!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> eh hem!!!!!!!!
> 
> 120!!!!


125! Noob lily!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> but for why trcy!!!!!!!!??????
> 120!!!!!


I stay playing aginst you for like stay WINNING! 125!!! Idk why I posting here cuz only get 50 posts, thats why!!!!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

125


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

125!! IC and o this for DAYSSSS...or just 50 times...


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

115


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

105! yaaayyy...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

100!!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

95


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

90!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

85


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

90


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

85. oh my.. i gotta go to the office..hang in there gals..


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

80!!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75. arrived :b


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome back Tania!!!

70!!!!!!!!!! WOoO!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

75 theres too many of y'all


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

70!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

65


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

60!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

65


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

60


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

55


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

50 holla


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

55


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

50 eh hem


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

45


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35 let's take this to zero!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

35 wrong!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40 aint gonna happen on my watch


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

oh,it's gonna.35


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40 nope


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

well let's find out, shall we?^^
35


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40 only if i run out of posts


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

oh yeah..i forgot about post limit :b
35. 
(chanting to call other gals..)


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40 i think i am getting pretty low. how many do we get


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

45?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

50 some help has arrived


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

55


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

0o0
Chanting failed?
50


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

55


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

le 60


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned.. you... Monotony... >_<
55


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

you might as well give up, guys are up by like 20 points

60


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

65


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

60. Never lose hope, and have fun in the process. :b
hehehe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

65


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I would have done it by now, had plenty of opportunities

70


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

75


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

80


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

85


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

90


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

85. 
lol, it feels like a population census of sas :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

90 i told you y'all couldn't win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

95


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

100
there are obviously more guys with SA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> 100
> there are obviously more guys with SA


You said it bro!

105!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

100


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

welcome back lily^^
95.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

100


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

95 thanks i ran out of posts earlier, may happen again.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

100 death to the females


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

105


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

110


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

105


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

110


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

105


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

110


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

105


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

110


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

105


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

110


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

115 i can finally post again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

120


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

115


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

120


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

125


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

120


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

125


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

130...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

135


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

130


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

135


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

140


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

135


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

130


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

125


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

120 hahahahah, come on Tania! Before everyone is awake!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

115.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

110


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

105, ahhh hope i don't run out of posts again.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

100


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

95


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

100


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

105


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

95


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

100


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

95


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

90!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

95


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

90.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

85, bear with me! I keep running out of posts!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

80! I ran out last time


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

75


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

75


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

70.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

65!!!!!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

60


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

55, Oh please let me have enough posts.....


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

50


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35, i did run out of posts for 5 mins there. phew.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35 !


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

..............................35!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35......................!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

30


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

25 ahhhhhhhhh! let's take this to zero today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully my posts don't run out again.......


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

30


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

25


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

15!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

5!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

0!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap :yay
:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

AND FOR ZEE DOODS:


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AAAhhhhhhh YYYYesssssss!!!!!!! Great job GIRLS!!!!!!!!!! :group


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

woah.......Nice..! :clap
Congrats girls :group
Dancing Sorry Sorry by Super Junior.
:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Omg we won!!!! :clap:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratz girls.

*NEW GAME:*

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

that went on for 2 months


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> that went on for 2 months


Are you playing? You didn't put a number. I'm going to assume you are playing, so you are 515.

510! Yes, I'm back. Maybe I'll stick around for the girls 10th win. =P


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

505 :d


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

510.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

510 :d


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505 ha ha !


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Huh? 510 ;-)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505 =p


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

510 =p


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

!!

505


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

510 =d


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

510 - 5 = 505! 

=p


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol! (510*2)/2=510 !!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

(510*2)/2=510 - 5= the girls are going to win this again!

505!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

500


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

495


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

490


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

485


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

480


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

485


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

you girls wanna win this one? we can take it.

outta my way fellas.

480!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

490


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

485


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

490!!! We always win,nothing new about it xP xD


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't count on it Santosh.

485!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol..Lets see  
490


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

yes we will... see the girls win!

485


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

480


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> yes we will... see the girls win!
> 
> 485


lol 485


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

480 =p


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Omg,its like only two of us are fighting with each other over this eternal and forever never ending battle! ;-) =D 485 !!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry, but I think you are wrong. You see, this battle will end, with me winning. 

480! :duel


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol ,naah...I'm still fighting ,so 485!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

480


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

475


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

480


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

475!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

470


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

475


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

:duel470


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

475


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

470 ha hah ha


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

475 stop posting!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

470, you first


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

465


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

465


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

470 not until i run out of posts again


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

it should be 465


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

460


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

460


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

465 my bad i edited but it didn't work i guess


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

460 ill take your word for it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm confused, somebody do the math for me........ what number are we on?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

they just deleted like 3 posts


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, I think we are on 455 for the gals, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fo fiddy!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

haha wrong trace, i think you should be at 460? unless you are helping us girls out.

455


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

460 i think


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

455...can guys help girls ? >>


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450, is correct


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

455 i see you trying to pull a fast one


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fo foddy fi!?!?! This one correct?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

450 y'all are too fast


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

445..you keep messing up our numbering


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440 my brain is working extra hard today


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AH, I'm confused, I'll come back later!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

should be 440 for me.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

430


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

425


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

420


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

425


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

420 lol


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

425


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

420 *shakes fists*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

425:kma


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

430


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

pfffffffffffffffffff 425 WTB more ladies.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

430


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

425


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

430 i can finally post again


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

425, wow, what do you know! me too! ha, but maybe not for long....


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

420


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

425


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

420


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

415


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

410


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

405


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

410


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

410


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

405


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

SomethingsWrongWithMe said:


> I think the girls are cheating >:[ I still love yal though :]


It's not cheating, it's called hard work. 

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SomethingsWrongWithMe said:


> I think the girls are cheating >:[ I still love yal though :]
> 
> 415`


NO! Don't say that! Darn it!

Now they'll bring the heat upon us!!!

405


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> NO! Don't say that! Darn it!
> 
> Now they'll bring the heat upon us!!!
> 
> 405


lol.

400


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Girls SUCK

405


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

410


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

405. Hi Lily^^


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Girls' farts smell like old men

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Girls' farts smell like old men
> 
> 410


Soooooo, you're saying in 20-30 years... you'll smell like a woman's fart?

415


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Soooooo, you're saying in 20-30 years... you'll smell like a woman's fart?
> 
> 415


Unfortunately..

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

440..omg, i just go to lunch and it's changed so quickly


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tania I said:


> 440..omg, i just go to lunch and it's changed so quickly


Of course. We guys may be slow... but we're relentless!

445!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

440. nahhh..not as relentless as my girlfriend who posted 20 fashion designer pics at fb daily.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Tania I said:


> 440. nahhh..not as relentless as my girlfriend who posted 20 fashion designer pics at fb daily.


450

Introduce me to your girlfriend.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Me first... Im younger.

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450. oh, do you like playing fashion designer?^^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Considering I AM a designer, yes.

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450.

she said ok. https://www.facebook.com/sanjutobing
say my name and don't smear my reputation boys.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Facebook?
Drat, I can't access facebook from this computer.

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450 :lol
she's my eye candy. (i like beauty in any forms)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450. and fashion designer is an fb app :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Finishing posts?
450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No tania.
According to my calculations, I still have about 15 posts left after this one.

460


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Your friend is gorgeous, Tania.

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460. Told you she's an eyecandy :3


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

A.G.O
(does this count?) 

kiddn..460


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

465 ;-)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

460


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

455


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

460 !!!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460. can't believe i'm still at this number


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

465


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

460 >:c


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

455


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

460


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fo sickstee figh


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

455


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

445


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

440


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

440


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

445


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440...


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

435 :hs


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

... 435 ...


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

... 435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

440!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

435!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 440


435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES! You girls just LOST THE LEAD!!!!

500!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

haha

505!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, I like how this game typically sums up the true Male/Female nature. 

When men act on something, we're quick and persistant. But we're slow to start acting. 

Then women are fast to start acting, but take forever to do anything or make a decision. LOL!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL, I like how this game typically sums up the true Male/Female nature.
> 
> When men act on something, we're quick and persistant. But we're slow to start acting.
> 
> Then women are fast to start acting, but take forever to do anything or make a decision. LOL!


Lol ain't that the truth 

535


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL, I like how this game typically sums up the true Male/Female nature.
> 
> When men act on something, we're quick and persistant. But we're slow to start acting.
> 
> Then women are fast to start acting, but take forever to do anything or make a decision. LOL!


True. You are wise.

530!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

535


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

530


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

535


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

530.....


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

535


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

530


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

525


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

530


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

535


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

540


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

545


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

550


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

555


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh no we posted at the exact same time xD


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560 fixed


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

565


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ahhhhhhhh


555!!!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

560?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

555


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

550


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

HAHA! Hey Tania Girl! Welcome back. 

545


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

550


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

550


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

545!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Five fifty


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

555


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

you mean 555?

550 now for da gals

You put a photo of my favorite animal up :eyes


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

555

That’s so cool that sheep is your favorite animal. When I lived near a field full of sheep, I would go there at night and cuddle with them. They’re such lovely animals.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

You got to cuddle with sheep? I'm so jealous. The closest I got to a sheep was at a petting zoo. 

550


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

555!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5.5.0.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

555


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

550

Dun be fooled! Sheep smell! D: Though they are perfectly nice animals...just not for smelling >>


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

545


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

550


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

555


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

555


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

560


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

555 :duel


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

585


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

590


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

595!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

595!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

605


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

600!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

600! lol


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

595.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

..600..


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

605


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

610


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

610....... phew..


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

605


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

610


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

It won't last, but 610.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

615


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615. What is going on here?! AH.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620. We're counting by 5's to 1000, want to join us?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

No, I meant, where are all the girls?

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

All the girls have left. Come join our side. You know you want to be on the winning side.

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Watch it. Don't fan the flames.

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw well, I had to try.

620


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

610


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

610


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

620


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Where are my girly friends? 




610


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Are they as hawt as you?

615


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawtness is great as long as they still have some inner beauty.

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL. Yes, you are wise. Outer beauty will fade one day, the inner beauty will always remain.

610


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

That rhymed really nicely. Do you write poetry?

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't. I'm not gifted in that way. I know people who do and I am so jealous of them.

610


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you that girl that likes sheep? What’s your favorite band? 

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620 apparently my favorite number


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

cumulus, i can't believe you are back! you're quite the competitive one.

transcending, yes, i'm that girl lol. my favorite band is lifehouse!

615!!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

It's a brand new day. 

620


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Lifehouse. Once I sold my favorite guitar just to see them. You never know when those guys will die. Back in 1993 I really wanted to see Nirvana, but mom told me I was too young. Then in 1994 the lead singer killed himself 

620


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

625


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Transcending said:


> I love Lifehouse. Once I sold my favorite guitar just to see them. You never know when those guys will die. Back in 1993 I really wanted to see Nirvana, but mom told me I was too young. Then in 1994 the lead singer killed himself
> 
> 620


You must love them more than me, haha.
You are right. Hopefully I will get to see Lifehouse before they retire...

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

now its 630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

630


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

635


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

640


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

635


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

655
monday -_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

650!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655 :bah


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

650.........


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

645. Lily!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Tania, good to see you! 

640


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

635^^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

630!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

625


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

620


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

If I disappear, it's probably 'cause I ran out of posts again. Fingers crossed.
610!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

605


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

600!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

595. np.
I'll try to hold the fortress :b


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha! :hs

590


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

585


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

580!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

575


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

565


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

560


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

555


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

550 ahhh


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

545.
?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

535


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525^^


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515 edit wishful thinking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

520


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

515


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495. Hiya Denise^^


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

500


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495! Now if any girl posts ,it would just add up to it... Like this 
495+(5,any next girl post)+.....n !! So thats it! Careful girls ..


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490. I notice that 
Still got to try.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Tania ,you made it ! Its 495+5=500 according to the above AP (airthmetic progression )series!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490.
The only rule applied is the one set by GameGuy 
Arithmetics, Maths and Einstein should respect the gamemaker.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

485


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

485


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

480


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

460


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

450


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

450


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

455


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

460


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

465

Rotundo calabazas son sorprendentes


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460.good morning for me, good time for all of you^^


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

460


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

455


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

465


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

465. sorry for much editing.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470 no problem ... had to do that myself once or twice.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

465 :d


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

465


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

525


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540. He said 540


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

540


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

now I say 545


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

545.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

540


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

..545..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

585


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

580


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

585.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

610


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

610


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620 ok i'm fixed now


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

630 now it's back on track


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

630. i keep messing up


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

No mess up ... we're just posting nearly at the same time 635


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

630. lunchbreak. have fun boys i_i


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

64...

GAH!!! SHE BEAT ME!!!!

Drat!

635


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Lunchbreak Rush!!!!!

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

600


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

700


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, yep. i deleted it, sir.
700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Deleted what?

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

NEIN!Ve makez it 700!Now!Heil.............ummmm...........what's our leader's name again?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

It's just me...
675


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

680


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

685


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

675 :boogie


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

675


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

680


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AH CUMULUS!
You beat me to the top of the page.

765


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

That's cuz you're odd (numbered that is)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

770


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

775:argue


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

770!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

790! Alah!Our cause is near!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nearer now

795!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

790 i_i


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

820!Gals whe a u!We are murdering u ova hia!Thankyou Alah!Our cause is greater than ever1


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

825


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

830!INFIDEL!Check your maths!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

840.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO FAIR DENISE!!!!

I, I thought... I THOUGHT YOU LOVED US MEN!!!! :cry

840


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840

NO!!!! I JUST RAN OUT OF POSTS!!!!


Keep the points up EVO!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

835 :duel


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

840


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

835


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

830


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

825


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

830


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

835


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

840


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

835


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

835. Finally going home -_-


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

840


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

835


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

835


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

830


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

835 :d


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

830 I don't think so canuckle


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

825


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

punksparky, haven't seen you here in a while! glad to have you back! 

820


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

825


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

820 my friend


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

815.

Glad to be back ^_^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

810


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

805!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

810


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

805!!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

800!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

795!!! :hs


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

800


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

790!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Correction: 790


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

785


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

780!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

775


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

770 :high5


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

765!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

755


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

750 YEs


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

745


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

740


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

735


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

730


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

725


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

720


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

715


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

710


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

715


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

705


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

705, correction made


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690 y'all are making a comeback


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup, 685


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690 i can't be having that


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685, you have no choice


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690 oh we'll see


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685, yes we will


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690:duel


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685. Working 12 hours for 3 days in a row starting to get trough me -_-
sorry for much edits.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

670


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

675


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

680


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680 Ah


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

685

Someone is a Neenja


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

690


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

675


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

680


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

670


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

670


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6 7 5


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

6.8.0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

690 :duel


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

690


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

680


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

685


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

705 8)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

710


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

705


----------



## drunker (Sep 6, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

715


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

720


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

730


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

725 eh hem


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

725.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

720


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

6999


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

710


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

700


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

705


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

710


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

705


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

700


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

705


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

680


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

685.Alah!Where is the reinforcements!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

only 9 for girls? 
girl, where are you??

680


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

685


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

680


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

690.Dear sir,check your use of maths,thank you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ My mistake. Sorry. 

680


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

675


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

670


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

665


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

660


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

655


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

650


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

645


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## mollymarie18 (Sep 8, 2012)

660


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

655


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

660,what is this!Guys days off!C'mon!We were nearly there!Now look what they have done!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

655 :b


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

650


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW, you ladies have done well without me!

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

665


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

695


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

700 :yay


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think so.

700


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

705


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

710


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

700


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

oh oops, 705 :$


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

710


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

705


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

700
let's battle


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

705


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

695


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695, corrected


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

700


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

I messed up again


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

It's okay, you can edit your posts. 

695


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

700 hahaha


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695 hahahahahaHA


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

beat me to the post 

700


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695 hahahaha


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

700 nooooo


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695 Yes


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

700 stop it lily


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705. yess!!! in b4 Lily


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

700


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

705


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

695

edit:
no way, 700


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700 corrected


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

695!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

690


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

695! (do the mods see every correction... they'll probably not want to visit this thread )


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

700!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

695


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

685 :d


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hold up. Two ladies posted 690 so that makes lily 680 and my post.

685


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

695

690 my bad


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685 now


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

695 back on track


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

690, this game is getting intense


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

685!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 9 *5*


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

690!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

corrected my 700 same time posting

It's now 705


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

705 now


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

700


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

kel beat me again  710


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

715


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

720


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

720 >: (


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

730


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

735


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

beat again 735


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh, thanks for your input on my animations Cumlus. Your assesment is very helpful.



760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

no problem, glad I could help

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

765


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

770


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

765


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

755


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

745


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

750


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

745


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

740


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

745!!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

750


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

755!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

750


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

755!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

750. Eh hem trace


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

745


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

750!! Man, must I blow my conch shell so the Hawaiians come a Flyin to assist me?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

755


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

750, ahaha.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> 755


755! Thanks for your help fellow native Hawaiians who the Ducks will smash this season in football!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

760


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

765


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

995! naw, 765!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

770


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

765


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

770, stop lily!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lats one, used oto many posts in this one! Running low. 775!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

770


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

765, go Tania! :boogie


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

770


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> 770


760 I mean!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> Nicks485 said:
> 
> 
> > 770
> ...


so..where am i? 765 or 755?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760 now


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

765


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

770


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

765


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

760


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

755! T-a-n-i-a-!


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

770


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha ha!

780


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

775. sorry Lily, i got distracted easily.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

815


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

820


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

825


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

820


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

825


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

820......


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

825!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

820..........*yawn*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

825 dont you yawn at me


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

820 :hyper


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

825 :bash


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

835


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

830


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

835.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

875


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

890


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

885


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

890.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

895:clap


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

890


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:no. 900,


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

dang...900.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

yes! 905


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

900


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

895 Yes!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

890


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

895


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

890 :lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900!:haha


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910 ... um pitbullmommy thanks for the help but you're suppose to be lowering the number by 5 for the gals.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

pitbullmommy97 said:


> 905


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

whaaaaat


895

sorry can't count properly
900


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

905


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

915


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

920


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

925


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

930


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

935


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

940


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

945


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

950


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

955


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

960 - Were gonna win


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

955 _boom_


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

960


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

955 again _boom_


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

960


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

965


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

960 boom


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

965


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

970


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

975


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

980 lily you dont stand a chance!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

985


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

990


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

995


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

1000 win!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

wooooOOOOoooo


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohooo!We win!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw damnit.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS!!!

We win again!!! That's 25!!!

LETS DO IT AGAIN!!!

*500!*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT!! And the guys take the lead!!

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

hmm..505


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

500


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

495 !!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Five hundreds


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

505


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^505

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^510

505 now


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks. 500 now


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

495


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

490! Eeeeee!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

our chance! 485


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

480


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

475, our chance indeed hahahah~!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

470


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

465


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

460


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

455


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45O


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

44O, ahahahahahahahah, da boyz are missing


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

435


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

430


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

425


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

430. jeez, estrogen is everywhere!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

425


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

420, lol, Trcy you better leave before you suck up all this estrogen through osmosis


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

415


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

410


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

415! My breasts are enlarging and my voice is starting to sound more feminine! Man, i would make a hot woman!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol.
410.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

405 !!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

400 woooOOOOoooO !


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

395 :d


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385 now wooOoooO !


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385 wooOooooOoo !


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

390


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

385


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

380


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

365


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365 now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

370,c'mon lads!These lassies are winning us!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

375


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375 raaaaawwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365 rawwrrrrr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365 rawwwwwrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

370


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

375


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

370


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

375


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

380


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370 meow


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

365


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

370


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

355


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^ 360, my friend
[ we go by 5s not 10s  ]

355 now


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

345


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

350


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

345 eh hem


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

340


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340! break time, be back guys and dolls !


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

335


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

340


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330!!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

325


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

330


----------



## JakeOrcutt (Sep 4, 2012)

335


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

340


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330 :duck


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

335:um


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330 opcorn


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

325


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

320


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

315 (((


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

320


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

315


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

310


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

305


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

310 y'all need to slow down


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

305. lol


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

305 y'all are too fast


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300 :lol


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

295


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

haha, don't be surprised if I run out of posts soon. 

290


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

295 its the only way to stop you


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

We reeeeally need to win this


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

290 lol...
Am I at 290 or 285?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

295 i don't think so nyxa


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

290 >: )


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

295


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

290


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, I ran out of posts, I have one more to spare...

285!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

280


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

275


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

270


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

270


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

275


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

280


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

285


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

290


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

285


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

290


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

285.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

290


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

300


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300 o_o"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305 (-.-)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Was that a good movie?

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I like exaggeration, so yes, for me it was.
300.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305 (\ . /)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300 meatballs.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

295


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

290


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

300


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

300


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300 again.. -_-


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305
....................zzzzzzz
(u . u)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

310


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

305 warship


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

310


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

315


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

310.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

315


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

310 shrimp outfits.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

310


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

305


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

320!woohoo!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

335


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

340


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

360 yay!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

3.1.0.

edit: 3.5.5. -_- (i hate being in a 3rd world country with f***** ** internet)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! Nice try Tania!!

360!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

This is bad :'(
365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

375


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

370


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

365


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

370


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

375


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

370


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

380


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

380


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

385


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385 Ahhh!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

385


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

380


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

385!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

385


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

390


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

385


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

380


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

385


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

390


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

395


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

390


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

385


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375 Eeeeee!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

380


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

355


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

355


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

3.5.5.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

3*6*0


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

365


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

370


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

365


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

355


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

360


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

355


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

350


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

355


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

350


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

345


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

350


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

345


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

350


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

355


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

355


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

360


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi boro!

355


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

355


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

355


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

345


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

350


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

345


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

350


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

355


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

350


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

345


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

340


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

345


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

340


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

345


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

350


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

345


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340! Did you gals whittle it down from like 700 yesterday to this now?!?!?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Trcy, ya messin' up ma numberz!

335!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340! Good! Need some competition up in here!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AH, BoYS have Cooties! 

335!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

340


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

330


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

325


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

320


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

315!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

310 eeee!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

315!!!
:wife


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

320


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

325 
:wife


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

330


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

325 :wife


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

330


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

325 opcorn


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

330 :boogie


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

325


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

320 :boogie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

325! New avatar!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Your influence...........

320!

I might change it. I'm still deciding what I want.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

325! How do I influence this? Youa lso take quite a long time to decide. I bet you won't have your next idea until the end of the weekend, if not next weekend.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

That's not true..........

320!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

325ives


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

320 :lol


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

325


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

More like....
320!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

315


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

310


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

305


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Wha...why? 

310


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

305


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

310 :clap


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

305


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

310 The lassies dun't know how to play vis game!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300 
What are you talking about Colonel?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

305. The Come Back begins now :wife


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

305


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

300

sparta!

eta: 295, missed that


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

290! we're gonna win this >: )


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

We sure are! The girls got this. 

285!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Two seventy five


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

two seventy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

two seventy five!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

2 7 0


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Two seventy five


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

280.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Two 80


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

285!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

285...


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

280?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_275_


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

should be at 275!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

littlefoot said:


> 275


270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

265 Raaaawwwwwrrrrrrr


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

265


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

260


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

255


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

250


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

235


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

holyuc rap its been one minute and this?!?!? 240!


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

opps 230


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

225


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

230


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

230


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> holyuc rap its been one minute and this?!?!? 240!


:teeth


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

230. Littlefoot, Like help me out?!?!?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

235


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

240


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

We fast. 

235. Woo. That is a good low number.


AH, a second dude came in!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

two-thirty


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

What si this wait 30 seconds crap before posting again int hread!! Cannot utilize my extreme quickness. I better win this thign before I head out!!!

235!!!


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

230


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

two-thirty!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

235!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

225


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

220


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

225!!! This should be woman on man crime. Gender fueled hate crime!! Where da boyz at!?!?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

two-twenty


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

215. I dunno where da boyz are.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

220!!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

215


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

210


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

205


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

200 boom


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

:help 205


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

200


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

195 :kma


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> 195 :kma


:high5


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

K surrender. I need to get ready, you lucky I am leaving ro I would single handedly annihilate you beautiful gals, cuz beauty aint winning you this war!!!!! Have a great night, I'll see you at the next battle!!!!

190!!! While I am hurrrr.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

185


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> K surrender. I ened to gte ready, you lucky I am leaving ro I would single handedly annihilate you beautiful gals, cuz beauty aint winning you this war!!!!! Have a great night, I'll see you at the next battle!!!!
> 
> 190!!! While I am hurrrr.


Aw, you held down the fort for a while.... 185


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

175 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry, one-eighty!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^170

165 now


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

170


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm too slow! one-sixty lol


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

160 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

155


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

150


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

145


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

140


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

140


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

135


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

130


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

125


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

120


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

115 :teeth


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

110 hehe


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

105


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

100!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

105


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

100


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

95


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

90


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

95


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

90


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

85


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

How did this happen!? :shock

90


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

95


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

90


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

85


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

80


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TakeOne said:


> How did this happen!? :shock


It's called girl power. :group

75!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

80


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

75


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Newb girl power. 80!!!! why am I still up?!?!?!?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Goodness Trcy! I was about to ask you what you were doing up so early?! LOL.

75!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

70


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

65


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

60


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

55, we're winning this one today. :boogie


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

50 yupppppppp


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

55


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

50


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

55


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

50
Go away


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

55 you go away


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

50!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

55


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

50


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45 boom


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

50 your gonna have to make me run out of posts


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

45


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I have no problem with this asw, I have plenty of posts, so you'll run out before me. :boogie

40 boom


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

45 its not fair its 2 on 1 now


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

40


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

35


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35 yes


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

35


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

30


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

35


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

30


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

35.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

30


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

35


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

30


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

25


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

30


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

25


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

20


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

25


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

20, that's a good number


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

10


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

5


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

0!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, thank you asw, you did well fighting until the end!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Soooooo do I go like this? Five oh five?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

No, Trcy. LOL. You have to wait for OP to record the score, then he resets it at 500.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh...okay then. WHat if he is gone for an extended period fo time with no internet access?!?!? Must we wait?!??!?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't start! 

Da gals need their score recorded, okay brah ?!

LOL. Yes, I just used some Trcyism.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Isn't the score like 83 to 10? :b


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Lily n Nyxa! :yay


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Congrats Lily n Nyxa! :yay


Hahaha, Congrats Tania girl. :heart


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

TakeOne said:


> Isn't the score like 83 to 10? :b


83 to 10 guys? Cuz if so, I dont event hink i need to be playing this!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Oh...okay then. WHat if he is gone for an extended period fo time with no internet access?!?!? Must we wait?!??!?


Well... if that's how you expect me, I guess the next game will NEVER be started...

But lucky for you, I CAN'T WAIT!!!

NEW GAME LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!

500!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

505 first!!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

510


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

515


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 83 to 10 guys? Cuz if so, I dont event hink i need to be playing this!!!


We don't have THAT much of a lead... but we're not far from it, LOL!

525!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

540


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

545 fakkin chizzle! sTOP SNEAKING IN POSTS SO i HAVE TO EDIT MY NUMBER!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

555


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

560, seriously firee, you have done this liek thrice already!!!!! sneaking in posts gosh darn didly doodle!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

DUDE, what is this?!

570!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

575 we run this


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

580. revenge of the nerds(us guys)!!! You went on a tear last time, now we return the favor!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5 7 five !


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

cinco ocho zero


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

cinco siete cinco


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

go hachi zero!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

goodness, what was that Trcy? lol

575.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dahset, Ahop, Zero, that last one was japanese. This one, Korean!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

585!

Bam bam bam.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

595


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

590


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

595


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

600


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

booooo.....

595!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5 9 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

六百


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

oh ho, some Kanji up in this *****!!!!! 605!!!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kanji? I posted chinese. Same thing?

615


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

620


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Kanji? I post chinese. Same thing?
> 
> 615


Yeah, Japanese has two alphabets of their own which are Hiragana and Katakana, then they decided, or the japanese forced them, to input Chinese character sin their alphabet, which is called kanji in Japanese.

oh, 625 [email protected][email protected]!#


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh... well, you learn new things every day.

630


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

645


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

650


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

645.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

655. Where is Nyxa and DiceofDiscard Lily! You are outnumbered!!! Surrender and we will let you walk out alive!!!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 655. Where is Nyxa and DiceofDiscard Lily! You are outnumbered!!! Surrender and we will let you walk out alive!!!!!


No, surrender and we will let you join our side... or die.

665


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> No, surrender and we will let you join our side... or die.
> 
> 665


Harsh man, I see you have zero tolerance for petty rebellions!!!! How will you go about with the execution? AM curious!!!!!!!!

670...BILLION


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Harsh man, I see you have zero tolerance for petty rebellions!!!! How will you go about with the execution? AM curious!!!!!!!!
> 
> 670...BILLION


Simple, If she chooses to join us, we'll teach her to be a guy. Not a man mind you, but a filthy, beer drinking, snot spitting, ******* type of guy. But, if she chooses death, then we will still teach her to be a guy. And once she is permenantly set in the ways of digusting guys, we send her back to the women. HAHAHAHA!

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Excuse me, I am BAM BAM BAM!

I can take ya'll down!!!

670!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No slave... you can't.

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Simple, If she chooses to join us, we'll teach her to be a guy. Not a man mind you, but a filthy, beer drinking, snot spitting, ******* type of guy. But, if she chooses death, then we will still teach her to be a guy. And once she is permenantly set in the ways of digusting guys, we send her back to the women. HAHAHAHA!
> 
> 675


This is hilarious! You just insulted your own sex.

AHAHAHAH 670!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

685!!! Peasant, tend to my crops or burn at the steak. 

Oh and Gameguy, that was quite specific and cruel and unusual punishment. I are impressed.

Meant 675, not trying to cheat...or am I!?!?!?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> This is hilarious! You just insulted your own sex.
> 
> AHAHAHAH 670!


NOOO no no. I truthfully insulted yours. By stating what the woman species has turned a lot of men into.

680


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

675


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^670


675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> NOOO no no. I truthfully insulted yours. By stating what the woman species has turned a lot of men into.


Well, if men would be MEN, then women would be women!
670


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

675. Game on. DiceofLosingcord is back!!! BOOM GOES THE DYNOMITE!!!! Maybe you can help losingamongthorns!!!!!!! Man, i ams o clever!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

That's it!!!!!!! 
670!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Dice! 

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Well, if men would be MEN, then women would be women!


LOL! Men CAN'T be men. You women are too busy controling us!

665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! Men CAN'T be men. You women are too busy controling us!
> 
> 665


I agree with that, but that's for a different thread. :lol

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

655


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hence the reason there are disgusting, filthy men out there today. By being gross, they scare women away and can live their lives. LOL.

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665 (edited ... it's late)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680 (aaah beaten)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 9 0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

7 0 0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

710


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

opps 705


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

710.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745

Alright guys, we're half way to our victory!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

750 good cuz I'm sleepy :fall


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

darn it 760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

760 I was right the first time ... (Like always )


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Prepare to be on your own soon Cumulus. Im running out of posts.
I've only a few left.

770!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

765


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

765


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

see you soon GG 765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770!!


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

opps 760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

oops 770 now its correct I think ... it's late


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my last post.

Good Luck Cumulus. (And GUYS)


775!!!

Edit: Yes, the numbers are correct right now.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780!!!!! thanks GG ...good night


and yes this number is correct ... I think ... maybe ....


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

775


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

780


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

785


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

785


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

790


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

7 8 5


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

785


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_785_


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790 again lol


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

785 :duel


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

785


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

790


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_785_


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

785


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

780


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

770


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Where did all you dudes come from?

And where are my dudettes? 

765!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

760!

Let's try and make a comeback!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

755


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Let's try and make a comeback!


:agree


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

750


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

745


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm all for it!!!!! The men behaved badly last night! It's payback time! HAHAHAHA!

740!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

They did, didn't they? :bat

735


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sure did! :whip

730!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:spank

725


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

720


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

715


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

710


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

705


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

710


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

705


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

700


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

655!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

660


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

wait a second, yours should be 695, and mine 690, cheater!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol gotcha 695


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

690


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

685


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

680


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

675


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

670


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

665


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

660


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

655


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I might run out of posts soon... :roll

650


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Didn't think of that. 
645


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, if either of us suddenly become missing in action we'll know why lol

640


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

635


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

640 what happened to all the guys?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

They ran away

635


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

645


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

We scared them with our "controlling nature and manipulation."

635


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol Maybe it was when we pulled out the whips and bats

630


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

625 lol


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

625


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

630..........so much for "girl power":lol


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

625 now


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

630 damn it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

625


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

630


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

625


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

630


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

625


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

620


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

615


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

620


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

615


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

620


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

610


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

615


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

605


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

595


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

585


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

590


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

580


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

570


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

575


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

570


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

565


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

555 (Probably gonna run out of posts soon lmao)


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

555


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

550


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

555 you all are killing me!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

550 Likewisssse.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

555


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

550


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

555


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

560


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

565


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

hold up brother!

560!!!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

565


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

570


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

575, wtf happened to all the progress we made last night. This is BS!!!!! We were at like 800!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Women, :roll

580


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

585


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

590


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

595!! Here we go, abck on track boys. Whoever let this slip earlier is gonna face extreme punishment! Throw some poo on your face or something...


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

600


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

605


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

610


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

620


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

625.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620 

Aww, I'm all out of posts now. Again.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

630


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

635


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

640


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

665 Your name sounds dirty


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660. That's the wrong thread.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

665, yay my posts are coming back! Bout to open a can of whoopass!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

660!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

655. I still had plenty. What's whoopass?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

650 now!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You'll know what it is when it hits you like a TYPHOON!!!!!!!

655!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

650!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

660


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

655


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

650


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

655


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

660


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

665


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*burp*

Oh no, I've been hanging around you men too much!

665


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

660


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

655


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

660


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

690


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good to be back, eh Cumulus?

700


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

705


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, the broncos game wasn't that good unfortunately

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yea? What happened?

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

3 interceptions in the first quarter.

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH! Come on!

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

and a fumble in the same quarter

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Manning did rally them to within a touchdown, but it was too much to overcome.

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Figures

745


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

yep

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Too bad Im not an avid sports fan. Other wise I'd have a clue what you were talking about. LOL.

770


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Too bad Im not an avid sports fan. Other wise I'd have a clue what you were talking about. LOL.


lol

775 (wishful thinking I thought GameGuy had 775 instead of 770)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900

Edit: Opps, typo. 800!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 900


Whhooo hooo !!!!

um

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

845


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

860


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

855


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

860.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! Beat you!

865!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

870 I'll take the higher number then


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

870


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

875


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

900!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Tsk, 900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

905.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

930


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

925


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

930.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

930


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

995!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!

Edit:  TRCY!!!!!! You stole the winning post from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mum


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana

And with that, I bid you all a good night.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> 1000!!!!


Lol, you put my regular 1000 to shame...HAHA. GJ!!!!:clap:boogie


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

oh, silly me. I refreshed and forgot to check it's on the next page already.
oh well.. 
Congrats guys :yay


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Pfffft. xD


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

let's start again


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

wait


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't even play this time around, I kept running out of posts :cry


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

You're a warrior, Dice. :heart


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

505!!!! Cant wait for game guy gosh diddly doody!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

err..you can also start it i guess, Trcy, but at 500.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

495


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*-You're supposed to wait for the OP-*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

no


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, general lily, keep the troops in line!!! No raping and pillaging!!!! Respect those you conquer!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry darlin'


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> :whip


Yes I have been a naughty boy


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Okay, start at 500.
> And everyone uses 5 points.
> 
> Guys add 5, Girls subtract 5.
> ...


Ok, so since there's a few that want to start

I'll say

*500*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_505_


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

510.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Where are the other gals?

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

taking the night off

510


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

515. 

Places to be I guess.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol _510_


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

515.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

515


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

520.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

525


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

You see Discord, it was my strategy to start the game when it would be mostly guys on SAS 

530


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

525


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol. 

530.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

535.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

530


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:yay
525


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

530.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

525


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

530 :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip 

525


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

530


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip 525


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

530.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525.


hitting 50 posts limit so early in the morning sux.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip 520


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

520


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lily is whip-happy tonight!
515


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh dear oh dear! 

520.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip

515 true


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505 eek


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

510


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Boom 500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495!


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

500.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

490 !


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

495.

Come on guys I need some backup here!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

485 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

485.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

490

Who's got it better than us?


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

495.

Awwww yeaaaah.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490 don't get cocky just yet...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol

485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

4 8 0


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

four seven five BOOM


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

470


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

475. 

I think it's bed time girls. Go on we'll all just play after a nap.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth
480


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

485.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490 

I've hit the 50 post limit


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

495.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

495.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:help
490


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

495.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no 490


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

495 :roll


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:afr 
490


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fo ninety fi


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

450. 

Fo fitty


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:?
495


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

naw, you are correct dice! fi hunned!!! Way to hold down the fort for your lady friends while they all fix their hair and cook dinner and stuff!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

500 hahaha


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

510
lmao.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

515, cuz I said fi hunned in my alst post!! Pat attention men!!!


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

520.

Aw sheeeeeeeit.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent job ganging up on an innocent woman :clap 

515


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you switch sides? 

530.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoops...let me just edit that...
Haha, you wish. I'd make an excellent addition to the team. 
515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Ese, you wanna rumble?

510


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Hehe...sure Fire 

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh shizzle, that ain't fair. It was suppose to be just you and me. Now I got you two gals ganging up on me.

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's war! 

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm...I seem to recall a quote about life and fairness...ah, what was it now?

490


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

495

Hombres, I need your ayuda!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grrr...485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah ah ah no cheating

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

DiceofDiscord...lets wins this lol 

480


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Accidental typo :teeth

Okay, until I run out of posts 

475


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rgh 480


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally! Some sausage! 485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no, not more men  

480


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fekkin cheating women! 995!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah you know what? **** it. I need to do some homework.

1000 We WIN! Yeah game over, go home, don't check up on it


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:no

470


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

should be at 480 essy if you count me and fires bs posts. 485!!!

Edit: 480. I should know now that Dice has it all under control.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

485


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

490, geez asw, where were you 10 minutes ago when I was doing this by myself?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

490, the tank asw is in the house!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay TrcyMcgrdy1 

485


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475. again.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Okay TrcyMcgrdy1
> 
> 485


Yes, obey me slave  I am kidding!!!

480!!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

485. It seems my comrades have abandoned me.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Yes, obey me slave  I am kidding!!!
> 
> 480!!!!!


Yes master hehe 

475


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

450


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

445


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:yay
440

And...I'm all out of posts. Off to bed! It was nice working with you Essy!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ :teeth

435


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ 440

435


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

440, thanks for the correction


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aha the she-beast is weakened!

445



... Though it appears I have reached my limit for today. I bid you all good 'morrow, and shall challenge thee once again at dawn tomorrow.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

450!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

TakeOne said:


> 440, thanks for the correction


No problem 



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Aha the she-beast is weakened!
> 
> 445
> 
> ... Though it appears I have reached my limit for today. I bid you all good 'morrow, and shall challenge thee once again at dawn tomorrow.


Not yet lol. Well, see you.

445


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

430. Hi Essy!^^


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Noooooo 435


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:clap

430! Hi Tania! ^^


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

425


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

420


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

400


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

405. This is crap. i bet the girl to guy ratio is like 500:1 on SAS!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

naahh..you'll never know
400


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

395


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

385


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> 295


HEYYYYYYY!!! GOTCHAAAA hahahahahaha! Take that back to 385!!!!!
So sneakyyyy!!! :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> HEYYYYYYY!!! GOTCHAAAA hahahahahaha! Take that back to 385!!!!!
> So sneakyyyy!!! :lol


Oops...I've corrected it lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

380


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

385


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

375


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

370


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

375. Charmander, in your pokeball now please!!!! If you don't, must mean i am a weak trainer cuz a Charmander disobeys me!!!!! :cry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

365

Nobody tells Charmander to stay in their pokeball!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

370!! Oh man, I need to win more badges before my pokemon obey me!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

360

Just you wait until I evolve.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

No Problemo 
355


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

355


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

350


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

355!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

350


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

355


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

We are down at 355????? WHAT?! How!? GOOD JOB GIRLS!

That's what I'm talking about! :high5

350!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

355


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

350


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

345


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

340


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340 holla


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

335


----------



## andy1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

340!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

335!
Welcome to SAS and just for fun subforum^^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

3:30 :um


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

325


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

320 :yay


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

315, let's take the boyz down. they've been bad. :bah


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

310. Very bad.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

315!! Yous till havent evolve dlittle charmander. My Blastoise is gonna put your flame out!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Very very very bad. :whip

310


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

305

Pick on someone your own size! I'm not built to take on a blastoise. :'(


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300 !


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

305!! Even if you were a Charizard, your fire is not very effective against my water!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300 :tiptoe


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Woo!
295 

And damnit. Charmander is STILL a cooler starter pokemon!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

290 holla


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

295


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

290


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

285


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

290


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

twooooooo........ 85!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

90...take that Lily!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

285


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

sorry two85=285 

280 now!!!!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

275


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

280


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

lilyamongthorns said:


> sorry two85=285
> 
> 280 now!!!!


I guess it would help if I could read...

285.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

280


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

285. Take that lily!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn it.
_280_ and it's only gonna get lower!


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

285.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

275!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

265


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

255


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

245


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

240


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

240


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

whoops, 235*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

230


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

225


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

220


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

215


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

220. Come on guys


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

215


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

220


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

215!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

210


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

220!!!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

215!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

210 hahahahah cute


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:d 200!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

195 :boogie


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

200


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol. Oh...........k...

195


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

200


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

195


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

noooo invisible, get out!! We were struggling enough without you coming to the aid of the ladies!!!!

200!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

205. Cap I am very disappointed in you!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm back!

200


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Were in trouble now men. 205.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

210. Dice ain't got nothin on us!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

215. Prestonator baby. All you girlies gotta do to get some is stay Off this page


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

210


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

215. Girls stay off so you can have fun with the Prestonator. I know you want it


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

220


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

225! Looks liek they want it, loveless!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

230. Oh yeah they want it


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

235


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

240


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

245. Ladies you doing good so far


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

240


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> 240


245. Lily you know the rules. Stay off and you get the Prestonator


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

250


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

255


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

255


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

260


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

255


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

260


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

265


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

270


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

s80. Sup Evo!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

280.

Damn. Why are we getting our butts kicked? Get a life you females!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

285. If you haven't noticed I started a huge turnaround for us


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

yep. 280


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

285 darling


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

280 babah


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

280!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

270 yawn*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

275!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:b 270


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

275!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_270_


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

*275*


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270 :teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

275 -_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

285!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

uno dos thres 275!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Dammit dice! Lmao


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

2 7 5


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sneezes*HA CHU 270!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

265! Nice to have you here pastel!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

coughs* 260! thnx dice girls got this anyway!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

blows* 250


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Let's finish this sucker! :whip

245


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

240


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

cheaters! 240!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

240!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

240


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

2 3 5


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

245!
Lets go!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

240
my bad


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

250


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

250

edit 245. ... too many people posting at once ...take a break dice


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

255?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

250. ? 

Edit yes it's 250 is correct


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

haha, mine should have been 245
too lazy to edit
245 now
or is it? :?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

250 well just go with it im too confused


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 245


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

250...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

245


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

2 5 0


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_245_


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

2 5 0


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

245


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

250


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

255


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

260
.


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

265


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

270


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

275


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

280


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

285


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285 :afr


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290. :evil


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290...


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

295


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no
285


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

275

285 sorry


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:um 290


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

290


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

290


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

2 8 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

290


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, Im gone for 2 days... And you guys can't even hold the score up?... Im thinking of changing sides.

295


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

And how will that affect your avatar GameGuy?

300


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

295


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

300.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

295


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

300...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

2965


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

woo hoo we win twice   

:um 300


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

scumbag keyboard lol

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> And how will that affect your avatar GameGuy?


It'll turn pink

300


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

300


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

305


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

305


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

320


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

315


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

330


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

325


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

330


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

325


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

320


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

315


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

310


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

300


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

290


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

285


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

280


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

275


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

270


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

265


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

260


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

255


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

255

250


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

245


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

245


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

240
this will be easy


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

235


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

235
Not if I run out of posts again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

240


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

235


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*TIME OUT!!!*

There is an error on the previous page where the score dropped 15 points incorrectly.

It went from 330 to 315. So, to make up for this error, 15 points are now added to the score.

The previous post should be 250, not 235. So Continue from 250.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

bring the army, Charmander

235


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Edit: You beat me Louise. You're supposed to be 245, so...


250!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lolwut? No there isn't. xD

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Lolwut? No there isn't. xD
> 
> 230


Yes, there is. Im the OP, and I'm not a liar.

250


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

255

All of the girls keep making errors(cheating).....


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm confused but

240
is this right?

edit:super confused

250!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GOOD TIMING Zep!!!

255


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

260.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well quote it then. There wasn't one on the previous page.

260 since I'm getting confused now.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

255


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

250


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> I'm confused but
> 
> 240
> is this right?
> ...


I know, but if people would pay attention, there'd be no confusion.

260


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

255

Try looking at the page and pay attention yourself. But we'll let you cheat because you're the OP I guess. :roll


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ok then

250


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

245


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

240. sorry


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

235


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

230


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

235

guys, pay attention :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

230

Lol we've all got confused


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Well quote it then. There wasn't one on the previous page.


The 13th and 14th posts from the top of page 627. You posted a score of 330 at 3:28. And at the same time, Zipman posted a score of 315 directly after your post of 330. And there are no posts in between Your 330 post and Zipman's 315 post to correctly credit this 15 point lapse. Therefore, it was an error that has now been corrected.

235


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> 235
> 
> guys, pay attention :b


Correction, GALS pay attention. 

235


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

225

Fair enough


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

220


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Where did all the women come from?
235


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225

there should be supervisor lol

@gameguy
alriight


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YOUR DOING IT AGAIN!!!

The score is messed up again!

Time out, again!!!!


Edit: Ok, 230


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

230


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

235
We need to wait until the day because it seems all the women are on right now.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

230

where r tania and charmander?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> 235
> We need to wait until the day because it seems all the women are on right now.


Well, we could, but the score is slow low that if we give up now, well... we might as well just let them castrate us.

235


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

230 muaha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> 230
> 
> where r tania and charmander?


I banned them

235


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

no you didn't

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

235

Im the OP, and Yes... I did.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

don't believe you :b

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Want me to ban you next for doubting my authority in this thread?

235


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

230.
yo. i was just thinking on making my 2nd thread.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

see? the truth is revealed

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, Darn!
I had you going there for sec I bet.

230


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

225


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL, Darn!
> I had you going there for sec I bet.
> 
> 230


I can't be deceived

220


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Uh huh

225


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225

can't be like this forever

220! I see what you did there


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

225


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

230.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

230


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

230


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

235, I guess?

What's the point of this thread anyway?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

230


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225

for fun right?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

To kick the girls' a**, and to keep from getting our butt's kicked. That's the point. Oh, and for fun.

230


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

225

you wish we kick your ***


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually...I just like watching yours.

230

Edit: I MEAN KICKING!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> To kick the girls' a**, and to keep from getting our butt's kicked. That's the point. Oh, and for fun.
> 
> 230


Ah, well good luck with that. I'd gladly assist you but I need to get to my lecture.

235


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lecture?

240


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

235


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Lecture?
> 
> 240


Is that not the right word in English? I mean when you sit in a college room and the teacher talks around a powerpoint presentation and everybody makes notes. But I've really got to go now.

240


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

daniel c said:


> is that not the right word in english? I mean when you sit in a college room and the teacher talks around a powerpoint presentation and everybody makes notes. But i've really got to go now.
> 
> 240


245

LOL, No, I know what a lecture is. Im asking what your lecture is about.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I said I can't be deceived

240

lecture of kicking guys' ***


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What do those two things have in common Louise?

245


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

240


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

245


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> What do those two things have in common Louise?
> 
> 245


I don't know, what?
240


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That's what I asked you.


245


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

haha, nothing, don't think too much

240


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, Join the club.
Of course, ADHD will do that to you.

245


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

omg i couldve swore the number above me was 225!!
250


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think this is my final post. So good Luck Guys.


255


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL, Join the club.
> Of course, ADHD will do that to you.
> 
> 245


I don't get it

250


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

245


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

240


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

235


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

230


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

225


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

220


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

215


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

210


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

205


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

200


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

195


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

190


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

190


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

190


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Pfft, yeah Gameguy _wishes_ he could ban me. 

185


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

180


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

175


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

well if you want him to ban you Charmander, you could post in the "ban the person above you" thread.

edit 180 you're quick


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

175


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

180


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

175


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

170


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Question: If you reach zero ... how long will you ladies make us wait?

edit 175


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

170

You'll have to wait and see


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

175 (u iz 170 char)


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

170


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

165

Edited


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

160


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

155


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

160


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

155


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

160.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol I need to go and eat.

155.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

150.
Enjoy your meal, girl


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

150


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

go eat ... we'll take it back up to 500 while you're gone 



edit 150 now aaghhh ... oooo this was my 666 post :evil


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

145


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

140.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 4 5


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

1 4 0


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 45


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

140. You should set your status to 'chasing posts', Cumulus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

145


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

140


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

135


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145 ...lol Tania ... hitting the 50 post limit is the easiest way to deal with an SAS addiction 

edit 140


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

135


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

130.
Not if you're a king of lurker.
Like me.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

140

edit 135

I'm losing the chase


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

130.
Weird, my connection is fast whenever GameGuy or asw not around.
They casted an evil spell on my IP.
I can imagine them doing voodoo and circling fire on the background..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

130

it's just a simple hacker attack ... GameGuy handed it out to all of us Guys, I just forgot to run the program this morning ..

(sigh ... what does it say about me that I'm feeling a bit guilty that I wrote that ^^, on the off chance someone could think I was being serious)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

130.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

130...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 3 0


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

135


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

130


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

135 ... I've hit my 50 post limit ... keep it going zeppelin.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

130.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

135


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

130


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

125


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

120


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

115


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

120.
It's 5 am on the west coast so I am going back to sleep.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

115


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

110.
You're still there Essy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

105 

Yes Tania, I'm still here.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

okie. 100 :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

95 :clap


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

100


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

95


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

90.
Woahh...cool avatar Essy.


----------



## Emu (Sep 13, 2012)

85


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

80

Thanks Tania!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

This don't look good...

85


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

80


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

75


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

80


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

75


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

70


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

75


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

70


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

65.

Lol..you're smokin' owlin' Octal.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

70


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

65


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

70


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

65


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

60


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

55


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

60


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

60

edit 65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

65


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

60.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

55


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Sixty


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Fifty F Five :b










* F for funny


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

60


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

65


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

smokes****60


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

55


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

kicks 50


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

45..
pushing my limits


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

40!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

30


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

25!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

20 :boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

15!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

10!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahhh! 5!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

0.05


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

0!!!!!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:clap


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hahah^^ L


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

The score is now 26 to 11.

Congrats :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

pastels said:


>


I thought 'what you talkin' about willis' was from Different Strokes??


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I thought 'what you talkin' about willis' was from Different Strokes??


it is but he did an impersonation on his show too


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

NICE! Good job ladies!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Is this the second win?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ladies you are all gorgeous. But I can not allow you to win again. The men will strike back and we will win. Dud I mention you ladies were gorgeous :0


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Rofl, SAS playa over here in Mr. Loveless. I hope the menw in too, but I won't give too many of my posts to this game as there are other for fun games I want to save some for...good luck little man!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Where is GAME GUY???? I haven't been here for 24 hours! I have a lot of posts to spend! Get outta my way fellas!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Where is GAME GUY???? I haven't been here for 24 hours! I have a lot of posts to spend! Get outta my way fellas!!!


I Will not get out of your way. I will stand in your way and guide the men to victory!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

If you don't move, I'll make you! :duel


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> If you don't move, I'll make you! :duel


Ha ha ha. You have much to learn Lily Pie 8)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

men if u win then oh wait tht wont happen nevermind


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

pastels said:


> men if u win then oh wait tht wont happen nevermind


:high5


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

So, any of you ladies want to start the new game?!?!?!? Jeez, you'll never be totally destroyed if you don't start it up. Oh wait, that's why you won't start it. Too scared!!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

why dont u be a man and do it


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cuz the rules of the game, as stated by GAMEGUY HIMSELF, is that only a member of the winning team, aka all of you walking and talking vaginas, can reset the game.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Fine u penis head! 500


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

505


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

505


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

515


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

df^^^ and 505


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

510. I know that loveless cheated, but you cheated pastels.

Idk if you seen those dos equis beer commercials, but here goes:

I don't always cheat, but when i do, Pastels cheats.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

520


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

525


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

530


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

535


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 510. I know that loveless cheated, but you cheated pastels.
> 
> Idk if you seen those dos equis beer commercials, but here goes:
> 
> I don't always cheat, but when i do, Pastels cheats.


:clap


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 510. I know that loveless cheated, but you cheated pastels.
> 
> Idk if you seen those dos equis beer commercials, but here goes:
> 
> I don't always cheat, but when i do, Pastels cheats.


She cheated on me and I didn't care .


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

What is this? Too much chit-chat and no numbers!!!


530!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No Dice! 535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530 :yay


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

535


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

cheating *** mutha****ers!!! These mutha****in girls in this mutha****in game!!!!! Yes they deserve to die, and I hope they burn in Hell!!!!!!

540


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235 Hey! I'm here because you asked me, Trcy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

540!! How did we get from 530 to 230??!?!?!? I figured you would come back after I read of your interesting introduction. That is weird......


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> cheating *** mutha****ers!!! These mutha****in girls in this mutha****in game!!!!! Yes they deserve to die, and I hope they burn in Hell!!!!!!
> 
> 540


545. Dude be nice to Dice


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol You just want more confetti, don't you Loveless?
540


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

545!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

545 baby


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

545 Lily


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5 4 0


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Loveless said:


> 545. Dude be nice to Dice


Justs ome good old Samuel L Jackson quotes. Dude is quite badass.

Idk know what we are at as I type this...

545


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Justs ome good old Samuel L Jackson quotes. Dude is quite badass.
> 
> Idk know what we are at as I type this...
> 
> 545


550. Be nice to Dice so she won't attack me with confetti :'(


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

535


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

530


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

525


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

535!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

525 BoOM


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> 525


Damn it Dice. You always outsmart me :'(


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

530


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

535


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> 530


540 :wife


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

535


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

540


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

545


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

535 :high5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

535


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

535


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

540.

Parent just left for twow eeks with me home alone. Party my place??!?!?!?

:drunk


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

545!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

540

this is happening way too fast, my head is spinning.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530 :wels


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

530


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

*525*


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

- 525


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

_525
_


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525
we don't seem to be getting very far here Dice


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 520 :blah


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525
:kma


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

530


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

535 stand upppp


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

540!!!! We get it innnn


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

545


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550, on a roll


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

545 :hyper


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550 again


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

555


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

550 now


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

545


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

545. Go to sleep lily, when you wake up we will have won!!!! Invisible had to join the fray too? There will be many casualties. Can sense it...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540!!! I took a two hour nap this afternoon, I will be up late tonight.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

545


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

...............540..............


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

___545___
repeating myself...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

five four zero


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

five hundred and forty five. again.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

540


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

545 pls go!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

540


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

545

@Chamander: I think you made a typo.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

540


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

545...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

540. Gosh I'm bored already. I'll let you guys get on with it.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

545


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

550. I am going to go to sleep soon and I'm also getting bored too


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

545


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

540


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

535


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

530


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR im bck mutha **** 485


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

480 holla!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

475!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

470 :high5

Before da boys wake up.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

:hs465 haha^^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHAH! :lol

460!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

455 !


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450 ! :lol


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

445


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

445


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

455


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

460* (typo)


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

465


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465.. yep its 465 ... there's no double posting allowed in the game.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

460


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

455


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

470


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

4 5 5


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 55


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 5 0


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

4 4 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

+5 Will edit with appropriate number.

450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445 :blank


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

+5 Will edit with appropriate number.,,,,

450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 4 5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

+5 Will edit with appropriate number....

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

+5 Will edit with appropriate number...........

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430 lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 3 0


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435.........


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 2 0


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

425


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

415


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

425


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

430...

edit 425


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

420 now


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

425 now


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 3 5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430 I ran out of posts there for a minute


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 4 0

edit 435 that's what I'm here for, to make you run out of posts


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

440. This is crap. everytime I go sleep and wake up, we lose 100 plus points.!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445 then don't sleep Trcy 

440 edit


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

4 3 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 4 0.......


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 40 I see lily is sitting this one out ...saving her posts for later.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

44 0


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 40


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

435


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 4 0


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fo foddy fi mahfrickaaaa!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450 Dice? Essy? .... y u no play  ...post limit got your tongue?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445 :blank


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435 I got around eighteen posts left for today and I'm not afraid to use them.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

430


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435 hello lily


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

430 :bah


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

435........ I'll be gone soon enough ... 16 posts left .. I think.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

455


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

465 you're too fast


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470...

edit 475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

i give up


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^475


480!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

woo hooo confusion wins!!!!!

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505 its 505 ... now I'm confusing myself


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

510 farkin didly shizzit darn daddly doo doo heads!!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515 ... I think I have five posts left.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520

B.R.B Guys


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

525. I see you in colorado cumuluscummingoncum!!! WHere at? I lived in Denver for the first 14 years of my life. Right by University of Denver!!!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

530 ... I live just outside of Boulder


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im back

535


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

540 welcome back

Trcy:
DU is a lovely campus. 

I first got on the internet through a bbs that was housed at DU. This was before the World Wide Web. All you had was Gopher and Usnet, and email ofcourse.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, 

545


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

550 ... I have like 3 posts left ... no one wants to shut me up?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Next post your last Cumulus?

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580 this could be it ... my counting was quick and dirty


Edit: This is my last post.... 50 posts in under 3 hours ... a personal record for me


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

610


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605 :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

615


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615 :bah


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

620


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

625


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

I leave for a few hrs and this fck tht 620!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

625


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:bah

620!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

610! Eeek! Got in!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

605


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

610


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

605


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

600


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

605


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

610 :tiptoe


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

600


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

595


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

590


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

595


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

i'm just going to quietly drop a 590 here, thank you.

:tiptoe


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

595


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm just going to again.... 590


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

585


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

omg no!
590!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

595!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

600


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

605


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

605


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

610


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

605


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm...?

600


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

595


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

600


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

595


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

595


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

595


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

600


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 595?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

600 

I won't give up.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

605. Looks liek you need some real muscle in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

610


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*605*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

610. Go to sleep little girl


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*605*

Nah. I'm a rebel.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

610. As am I, except I can outrebel you.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*605*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

610


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*605*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

_*610*_


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*605*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

620


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*615*

d:<


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

620. Three guys and one girl, this isn't gonna turn out well for the girl lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*615*

Well this is tragic.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

625


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

625


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

630


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

625


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

630, was somehow hoping fairydust was gonna be a dude. Maybe a gay one. Got my hopes up...we men wills till wint his!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

6 1 5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

590


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

595


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

590


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

585


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

580


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

575*


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

575


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dice, essy, isnt it passe dur bedtimes?!?!? 580!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575

It's only 5:15 pm where I live. Too early to sleep lol.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Real nice of you Trcy, lookin out for our best interests
575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

565. ofc, I wish no harm to you ladies. I just have an ulterior motive!!! But I do hope you are running low on posts!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 6 0 ^ I hope not :blank


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

545


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

550


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

555!!!! I mena I should be sleeping too as it is 1 50 am hawaii time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't sleep
550


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5 5 0


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Posting pictures with numbers is much more fun than just posting numbers.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

560


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 555


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

555


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There. Try to beat that.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*555*​


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

560


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*Boom*

*555*


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

55o


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

555 -.-


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Five hundred and sixty


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Find the hidden number.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

575!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

580


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*580*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

585. too fancy for me. Too lazy to make it all cool status liddat!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*
580*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

585


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

590 ...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

585


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615 waddup


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620 not much u?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

625, not much.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

635, we're winning this.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640 still a long ways to go


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

645, i know. But i have a good feelin about this


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

665


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

675


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Come on girls! 670!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

665!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

660


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

555!!! Wooohoo!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*560*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

660


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> *560*


You're cheating. You're disqualified.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lol lilly !660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670

edit 665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^^^^ WHOOPS, sorry about that. I wasn't cheating!! I just wasn't paying attention!

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

6 6 0


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 6 5


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

660


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

655


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

650


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

6 4 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 5 0


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*vvvvvvvvv
645
^^^^^^^^*​


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

640


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

635


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

630


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640
edit 635


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

630*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

625


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

620


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

615


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 610


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^ 610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

610


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605 now


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 610 now


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605 now, someone is counting wrong


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605 I'm amazed it's as accurate as it is


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

600


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is going too fast.

I mean:


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615

edit 610 now


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

600


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600 now


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5 9 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 0 0


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This game is surpassing my reaction speed. I'm quitting.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605 now

Daniel counts as 605 too


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6 05


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

60 5


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

590


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6.....0......5


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

605


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

610


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

615


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

620


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

625


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

630


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

615


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

610


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

6 0 5


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

615


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

6 0 5


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

615
edit 610


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

615 :wink


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

630


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

635


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640 ... sorry Suraj I've hit the 50 post limit ...good luck


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

645...lol thxs take care


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

640


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh Zep, how's it goin'?

650


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

655. It's going good.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660 
Glad to hear it.


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

lol 675


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

670


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

675...why the sad face?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

This game is rigged.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Rigged?

How so?

680


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

690


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I always start having internet problems when the guys start scoring big 
685*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I see that. 

690


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

edit: 685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680........


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

670


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

66o boyz are gone ahahahaha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

How are those bugs now DOD?

LOL, 665


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

660 ahaha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

700 !!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

720


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

725


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735

HEH Borophyll!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

740

hey gameguy!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

780


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

795


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

785


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

790


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

785


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

780


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

775


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

780


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

775


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

775


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

780


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

785


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

790


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

795


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

800


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

805


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

810


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

815 

We killin' it!


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

820


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

815


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

^820


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

825


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

830


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

835


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Leave it... 840


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

*845


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

840


----------



## Kirceratops (Sep 20, 2012)

35.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

850


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

855


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

860


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*855!*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

860 you're going down lily


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

865


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

870


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

875


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

880 let's make it!


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

885, we got this.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

890


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

895


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

900!!!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

905


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

910


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

915


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

920


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

925 keep it coming!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

930


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

935


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

940


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

945


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

950


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

955


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

960


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

965


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

970


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

975 I can see the finish line


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

980 me too.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

985


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

990


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

995


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

1000


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> 1000


I guess I was a minute late to say 1000. But oh well, great game.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys now have 27 wins :banana


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww yeah we got it this time


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Transcending said:


> Guys now have 27 wins :banana


 How many do girls have?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

@Bullsfan, they got 11.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Ardi said:


> @Bullsfan, they got 11.


Dang, we really beat them all. :clap


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone ready to start a new game?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tania I said:


>


:teeth


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495.


HardRock said:


> :teeth


:squeeze


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

500!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

i take that as 490 for me now?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

495


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

500.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

495!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

495. I'm out. Have fun guys & gals.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490
cya


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

490


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

475


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

480


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

500


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

510


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

505


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

510 boom!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

520


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

525


----------



## floraandfornicate (Jul 25, 2012)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

singing 530....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530 >:c


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I said 530!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

And I said 535.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

540


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530!!!!!!11


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

520


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515 ^^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

515


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

500


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

495


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

500


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

510


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

505


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

510


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

515


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

510


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

515


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

520


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

520


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

520.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

520..


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515! y r u so stubborn? xD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

520


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

525. I'm not. :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

530


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

nein nein 525!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

530.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

525


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

530


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

525


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

525


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

530


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

535


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

540


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

545


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

550


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

555


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

560


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

565


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

575


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

570


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

575


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

590


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

585


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

590. back in the master ball, please!!!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

595. Hi Charmander


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

590
Hi bullsfan 
How's your group going?


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

585


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

590000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh buuuuuuuuuuuuuudddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

595 Hi Tania, it's going good.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

605


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

6 0 0


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600 :bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

600 (a)


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

595


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

600


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5 9 5


----------



## Lexortiz (Sep 13, 2012)

590


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

585 (And hey Bulls!)


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

610


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Disintegration said:


> Cheater! 590.


Sorry, I was looking at the wrong page. Always do that.

610


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615 (a)


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

620


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

635


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

640


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

645


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

650


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

655


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

670


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

675


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Six eight zero brada


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Six eighteh


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no 675


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

680


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

675


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

690


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

685


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ooohh a post from the lilinatorrrrrrrrrr. 690 brosefsss!!!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

695


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> ooohh a post from the lilinatorrrrrrrrrr. 690 brosefsss!!!!!


that's right! lilinatorrrrr! what's brosefsss?

700


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

695


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

700.

Sorry hehe


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

705


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> that's right! lilinatorrrrr! what's brosefsss?
> 
> 700


Oh just a dirivitive of the word bro. Like Bro and Joseph were combined. Two ways of spelling it. Brosef or broseph. lol. Anywhooooooo, 710!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

you mean 730?

730!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey GameGuy, the picture you chose to represent 50 in the Counting with Pictures thread isn't showing up. Feel free to edit your post.

Try using a url that ends in a standard picture format bmp, gif, jpg, png, etc.

oh and 

745


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

770


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

765


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

760 :lol


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

765


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

770


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

765


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

770


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

765


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

770


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

775


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

780


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

785


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

790


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

795


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

800


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

800


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

795


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

790


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

785


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

790


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

795


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

790


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

795. Man if I still had my long locks, I could whip you with mah hair!!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

790 so glad i straightened my hair now i can whip u with mine! whips*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

785


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

775


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

780. War of the hair. Mine is short, yet strong. Built to last. Thank you herbal essences!!!!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

775...well mine is soft thank u genetics! one hit and you think ur on cloud nine!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

765


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

770. Not much of a weapon then!! Mine is smooth as silk but when hit with it, feels like a thousand needles!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

765


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

770


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

765


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

770. Newbs with bewbs gon lose di game!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

765 *puts medusa wig on* i won....


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

770. I ams ure medusa gets her head chopped off...you down?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

775


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

780


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

775...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

seven eight zero


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

785


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780 and thts in the movie were not in the movie and i can kill u with my eyes so ha!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

785. K, if you kill me with your eyes, u can haz my belongings. Got a ps3, a new desktop, some boy clothes, some basketball cards, and a basketball to my name...


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780 ill pawn all of it


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

785. Well, i hope if you do you use it for your education or invest! If you waste it at the bar or a strip club, or at Claire's...shudder. I shall haunt you. Luckily I am a nice guy so I will prob be a nice ghost. just hide what you currently want so you cant find it for a while! heehee!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780 it was gunna be for education but since u brought up some suggestions i think ill do the bar or a shopping spree. and ur a ghost u cant do anything special but go thru walls


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

785. Poltergeist I will be. I can throw things and stuff. but I wont. I will just misplace them. Please dont go to a bar. I love the bars. Ill feel elft out cuz I cannot drink as a ghost. The beer will just go through me


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

780


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

seven eight five. Pastels, i just realized ur 18. GL going to a bar. Go to the bar and order a coke, like a good girl!!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780 haha i will defiantly be at the bar then see u there or not mwahahahahaha







and ill use a fake id!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

785


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

790


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

805


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

810


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

815


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

girls step ur game up! 810


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

825


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

870


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

865


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

875


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

880


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

881


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Lets just say you put 885 

890


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

895


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

925


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

950

almost thereee


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

955


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

960


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

965


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

970


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

975


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

980


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

985


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

990


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

995


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

:clap:boogie


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Already? :O


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

-Restart-

1000


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> -Restart-
> 
> *1000*


1000?

WE WIN AGAIN!!! :boogie


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

^Nein nein nein.

*500*


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

495


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

490


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

485


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

480


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

475


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

470


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

465


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

460


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

455


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

450


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

445


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

440


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

445


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

440


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

445


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

425


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

420


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

425


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

420


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

415


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

410


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

STOP!!!

This current game is over. It started illegally. "ONLY A MEMBER OF THE WINNING SIDE MAY START A NEW GAME." This game was started by a "GAL". Since GUYS won, only a guy can start the game.


That being said, a new game will now begin.

500


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

wow ....... 495


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I know that seems rather harsh on you ladies. So, seeing as how you were so far in the lead, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. 50 POINTS HEREBY SUBTRACTED FROM THE CURRENT SCORE ON BEHALF OF THE GALS.

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Game Guy. 

435


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

430


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

415


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

425


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

420


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

415


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

410


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

415


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

410


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

405


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

400


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

395


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

400


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

395


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

390


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

395


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

390


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

385


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

375


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

380


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, good job so far, ladies! 

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

355


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

350


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

355


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

360


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

365


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

370!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

370!! Time zones dont mean squattt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

three five seven


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

three seven five. So drunkkkkkkkkk


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Goodness.

3 7 0


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

375


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

370, lol i didnt even realize i wrote 357.... :L


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

365


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

355


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

360


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

355


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

360


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

365


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

360


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

355


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

350


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

345


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

340


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

345


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

340 mutha *****


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ouch...

345


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

340


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

340


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345 pastelssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

340 Den.....Trcyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345 Ni... bonquisharondaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

340 long hair asian but not with short hairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

350 I cant get you back because idk what you look likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. lol


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

345


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

350


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

345 lol brown girl black hair brown eyes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

350. Ahh so u like the female version of my bot Tmac and Kobe!!! Cant hate ont hat!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

360


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

355 dam guess so didnt kno i was "hat" sexy! ... we like twins


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pastels said:


> 355


lol but I da bettah lookin one!!!  360


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

355 yaaaaaaaaaaaa RIGHT!:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

360


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

355

Huehuehueee


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

350


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

355. trolling strawberry above me  Ahh, the better lookignt win snuck on in!!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

365


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Reset Error: it's at 360
It went from 350-360 then to 365 son I subtracted 5. I am not including this post because that would be cheating. I am including my previous post.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

tths wht i thought!get it rite^ 355


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

360
You did a couple games ago I think and gameguy fixed it
Or I could be confusing you with someone else.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

365 damn yo fine somethign something back one time get low, get low get low get low get low get low get low TO THE WINDOWWW TO THAT WALLL, TIL SWEAT DROP DOWN MAH BALLS, ALL DEEZ *****ES SCRAWL. AWWW SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET AW SKEEET SKEET MO****KAAAAA!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

370


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 365 damn yo fine somethign something back one time get low, get low get low get low get low get low get low TO THE WINDOWWW TO THAT WALLL, TIL SWEAT DROP DOWN MAH BALLS, ALL DEEZ *****ES SCRAWL. AWWW SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET AW SKEEET SKEET MO****KAAAAA!!!


365 ..da ****!

thts wht im talking bout high fives*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

370.
From my previous experience on this website, more girls are online at the night so we need to postpone this for about 12 hours by not posting. I know this makes no since, but people will forget about this until we revive tomorrow for the win. If it works.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

375. nah i will blast pastels into outer space before she sleeps.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 370.
> From my previous experience on this website, more girls are online at the night so we need to postpone this for about 12 hours by not posting. I know this makes no since, but people will forget about this until we revive tomorrow for the win. If it works.


Here there are so many people in europe or asia, so your theory might go wrong <:

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

375


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

360


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

355


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Three fifty five


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Repeating 355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Endless 355


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

3 sikkity


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bored of three five five


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

3 6 6. Gonna have to stay there im afraid!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3 6 6???

360 and I'm out, cant hold it anymore!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

received the torch. 360.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

350


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

355


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

350


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

345 

:boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

340


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

345


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

340

:yes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_335_


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

340


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

345


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

340


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

335 shoots trcy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340 *dies* again...


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

335


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

330

F yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

325 :3


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

330


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

325


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

320


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

315


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

320


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

315


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

310


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

305. haha


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

300


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

300

Well miss DoD... how's your posts running?

Or... am I privileged to that information?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

295

lol, it's there for everyone to see. I've been posting all day; my post bank is about half empty. Or half full? :con
But I'm good for a while


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

darn...

300


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

295


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

290:3


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Why hello pastels!
285


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hey dice !280 before i run out of posts:X


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285!!! Use um pastels, use them!!!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

c aaa nt reesssittt 275!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't get Dice, everytime I see you on here, it says you're offline
Yet... you're still posting. What the hay?

280


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

285


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GOOD TIMING BOROPHYLL!!!

29o


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And you also BG

300!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

305


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

mr q joining in i c 300


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

pastels said:


> mr q joining in i c 300


you better believe it! 310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I don't get Dice, everytime I see you on here, it says you're offline
> Yet... you're still posting. What the hay?
> 
> 280


I guess I just like to play it cloak and dagger style
310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh wait, I get it. Your DoD status gives you special privileges I take It?

210


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, special privileges...like mind control. I use it to cheat at games.

205


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

200 girls got this fools


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth _195_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

200


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

195


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

190*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

190


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I needs to sleep but I won't give up. 300


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

290


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually... It should be 190 with you ^ (pay attention Zep)

So, 

195


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Actually... It should be 190 with you ^ (pay attention Zep)
> 
> So,
> 
> 195


Sorry. I need sleep and can't count lol. It was an accident. I should just stop posting until I sleep.

200


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO! The guys need help! 

205


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

200 feel my wrath the guys need no help because our destiny has already been completed to win!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

pastels said:


> 200 feel my wrath the guys need no help because our destiny has already been completed to win!


Well... Maybe, but the score board has us with with a 17 point lead.

205


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

:no tu shea tu shea 200


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

195


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

200


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

195


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

200


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

205.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

honestly if i dumped all my posts int o here i could single handedly win almost!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

210


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

205


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

210


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no trcy just no 205


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

200


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

195


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

205

Edit: DARN IT ESSY!!!!

200


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe 

195


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

200. yes, just yes. accept it!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

195. Never!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

190
Graooow.
Kitty scratch threats. Girls will win


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185.

Indeed we will! Meow


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

180. Evil kitty laugh :twisted


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

175 mwahahaha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

180


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

185


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

180


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

185


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

180!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

175


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

1.7.0.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

165


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

160


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

155


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

155


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

155


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

155


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

150


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

145


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

150


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

145


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

150


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

155


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

165


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

160


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

165


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

160


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

155 (Wow how quick)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

150


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

145


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

140


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

135


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

130


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Shoots u cheater! 130


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

135


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

130


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

135


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

130


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

130.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

120


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

115


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

110


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

115


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Edit: 110
A global race owl just beat me. :lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

105


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

100~


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

95


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

90


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

85


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

80


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

75


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

70


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

65 

Almost!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

60


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

60
edit: 55


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

65


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

60
:yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

65


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

55. I made a mistake above.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

60


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

55


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

50!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

55 ;_;


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

50


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

55


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

5




0


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

55 ;_;


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

haha..let's go. 50.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

45


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

50


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

45


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

50


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

40


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

40


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

40


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

35 -_-


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

40


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

40

lolol


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

35!ugh.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

30. HardRock stahp, we'll win anyway


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No :3

35


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

30 u.u


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

25


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

20


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

15


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:b


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

not you again! 10


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5 It's happening HardRock


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

0!!!!!!1


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shall we start again?

Ps: 505

Ps no.2:Who let the lassies win!:steam


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

^


> only a member of the winning team may begin a new game


So... 500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:yay!!!

We won!!

:3

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

485 ^^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

490


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

475


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

480


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480. th si s bs


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

475
:tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

470


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

475. Bs i say!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

470


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

475


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

470


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

465 woot


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

455


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

450


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

435


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

430


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

425


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

420


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

415


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratz ladies

415


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

410 

And thanks GameGuy!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

4 0 5


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

405


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

410


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

405


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Lovely verses ASW! Thank you for sharing. 

400


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Lovely verses ASW! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 400


405 no problem, yours are great too


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you very much! 

400


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

395


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400

edit: DARN IT LILY!!! YOU BEAT ME!

395


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

390


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

385


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

375


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh ladies PLEASE!

Give us a chance for a good come back at least.

375


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Pssht, comeback. Whatever lol. The score is like 28:12. 
370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WAIT! I just thought of something. IM THE OP!!! THE RULES DON'T APPLY TO ME!

So, I can do anything I want... like reverse the points. So, now instead of 370, the score is 730!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just Kidding (sadly)

375


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

370 :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

370 n.n


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365 :boogie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

370. well on our way to losing another


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

380


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

395. u going too slow gameguy. I am checkign this page every min!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390.
Rebound Trc.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

385??? That used to be under 150!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Some fast-paced players joined -_-
380


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chopper Majeure said:


> 385??? That used to be under 150!


You girls won that game, and now you're winning this one

390


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

385


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm 380.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

380


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

375


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

380


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3 7 5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

370


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

375


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

360


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3.5.0!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

340


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

335


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

340


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

335!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

330!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

325


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

320


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

315


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

320


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

315


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

320.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

315


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

310


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

315

OMG like common guys, we need to win this​


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Like totally. =P

310


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

305


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

295


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

300


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

295


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

290


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

295


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

290


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

285


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

280


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

285


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

270


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

265


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

260


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

255


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

260


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

265


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

270


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Twohundredaaaaaaaandsixtyyyyyy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

ZGO


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

255


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

260


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

ZSS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

dua lima lima
2 5 5


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

dua enam nol

2 6 0

Hey, what is this - Indonesian day?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

265


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Dua ratus enam puluh 
260

YupZ^^
until i learn other language i'll switch Indonesian and English whenever :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

2 6 0
Twee zes nul


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

255
Ni Hyaku Go Juu Go


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ZG0


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

265


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

260


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

255


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

250


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

255


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

250


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

245


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

250


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

245


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

245


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

250!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

245


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

250


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

245


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

250


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

245


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

250


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

two four five


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

240


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

245


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

245:3


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

235


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

235


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

225


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

220
Tweehonderdtwintig


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

225.

Strwberry, you confuse me when you speak Netherlands.:um


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

220


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

225


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

220!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

225. This isn't really going anywhere.....


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

I kno this sucks...220


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

215


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 225.
> 
> Strwberry, you confuse me when you speak Netherlands.:um


Lol XD I just post the Dutch words for the number above 

210
Tweehonderdtien


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

205
Good, i can learn to count and to count in Dutch at the same time XD


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

210


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

205


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

200!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

205
Zeshonderdveertien


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

200


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> 205
> Zeshonderdveertien


Je misleid die arme mensen hier :'p

195
Honderdvijfennegentig!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

200


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

190
edit : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrgghhh...! 195 -_-


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Je misleid die arme mensen hier :'p
> 
> 195
> Honderdvijfennegentig!


:lol Ik zal het nu goed doen.

200
Tweehonderd


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

195


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

190


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

185


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

180


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

175


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

170


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

165


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

160


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

155
sto pięćdziesiąt pięć


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

150


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

145


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

140


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

135
Honderdvijfendertig


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

130!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

125


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

120


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

115


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

110
Honderdtien

Last post for one week! :'3


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

eh, where you will go strwb?
see you again 

105


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

100


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Noooo! Must stop this!

105!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

No daniel its set in stone! 100


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

105. **** aint over til its over.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

110


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

105


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Trcy its over just go poof and lets us have our momment 100


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

105


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

110!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

105


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

110


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

115!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

110


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

115


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess im in this fight alone...110


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

IIS!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

110.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

105


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

100


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

95


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

90


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE nuts!

gO


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

85


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... Looks like you gals have this one in the bag...

Oh wait, that's right! IM THE OP!!!

985!!!!

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

So 75? or 80 now?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

70


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

75. holy crap you guys have ur eyes on this thread like a hawk...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no no no lily, "975"

980!

edit: okay okay, I'll get serious

80


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

75


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on trcy, lets get this score back up!

90!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

85


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

90


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh 85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

85

Btw do you keep closing the thread? Our posts aren't always showing up.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^85

90!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

85.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90!!!!

Surely you ladies can do better than this. You've only 18 more post till you win.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

95


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

90


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95

make that 19 more posts


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

100


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

105

YES! We're back into triple digits!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

100


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

IOS


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

110


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

115


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

cheater^
105


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

115


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

120

We didn't cheat Pastels


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

115


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

120


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

115 i give up


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

120


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i didnt cheat 115


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no not you, fair lady

120


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

125!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

120


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

115


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

120


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

115


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

120!


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

125


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

120


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

125


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

130


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

125 :c


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

130


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

135


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

130 ;___;


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

135!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

130 >:c


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

135! :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

130


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

135


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

140!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

135!!!1


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

140! :mum

Gosh, I'd never have thought I could get so enthousiastic about such a simple forum-game.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

135

It's a waaar!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

140! :duel


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

135

So close to winning. :/


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

130


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

125!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Noooo! Stop! 130!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

135


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

130!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

135!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

130!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

125


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1 3 0 !!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_125_


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

120


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

115


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

120!! :twak


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

115


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

110!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

105


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

110!! 

What's happening to me? Usually I'm never this fanatical.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

^Influence of silly forum games ;P

105


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

That'll be it. Maybe I should quit. But I can't just let you get away with it.

110!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

105


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

100!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

105!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

neeein! 100!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

95!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

90


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

95


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

90 =.=


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

85


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Why is no one helping me? 
90


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nobody likes you :twisted

85


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

80


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

75


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

70


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

65


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

60


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

55


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

50!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

30 C:


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

35


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

40!!! Why can I suddenly post again?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

45


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh no, not you guys =.=

40


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

35


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

whoa whoa, lets count, we should be at 40 for the girls? no?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

40


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

30


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

35 theres too many of them


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

30


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

25


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

20


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10......!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

5

We win in 3...2...1...


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

15


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

20! Help me! I'm running out of posts all the time!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

25


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

20


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

10!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10 now


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

5


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

15


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

20


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

10


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

20. Prepare for a comeback


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

5!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

10


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

10...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

15


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

15


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

15 now


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: it is now at 20 including this post


I reached my post limit. Cannot do any more. Sorry Guys


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

15 now


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10 u.u


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

5!!!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

10


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

.....5!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111oneone


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

nooooooo!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

WoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO Ahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

FUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. Pardon mah language


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

HA.HA.HA.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^^^LOL


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

YES!!!










P.S. Muahahahaha at GameGuy.  That's one more for the gals, methinks.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:cry And I tried so hard. The worst part was when I ran out of posts and I could only helplessly watch how the course was irretrievably lost without being able to intervene.
Well, congratulations, girls.
:cry


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw, sorry! You DID put up a good fight though. I think you deserve your own team for that.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tania I said:


> eh, where you will go strwb?
> see you again


Learning for exams! Oh, I've broken my resolve... But you get the idea lol

And.... We.... Won....!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well congratz ladies. Now... start another game please ladies.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

ah, the taste of glory


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ha good job girls


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Me thinks the ladies will bask in the glory of the win til summer comes around again.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's start again 

500


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

lol so i think its tied up now?
505


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

500


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not going to spend time on this again. Well, maybe one time. 505. But I'll quit now before I'm again overtaken by this scary sense of fanatism.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

500


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

495


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

490


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait! 495!

(I must stop this before you achieve the momentum.)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

490


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

485


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

490!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

500! Chances are equal again! Take that!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

505


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

510


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

515


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

510


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

505


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

500 boom


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

500 la la la la la


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

5 0 5


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

500!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

510! We're taking the lead again!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

not for long

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe a little longer

510


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

515


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

520


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

515


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

515


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510.

I can't believe I wasted my 700th post on that.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

515

We won the first one so i'm only half-assing this one 

Weeeeee are the championssss my frieeend *headbanging*


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

520

You didn't win the last one though.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

525 that's true, but it was ninja restarted


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

520!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

515!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510 :d


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

515! >:-( 
(Is that a legit smiley?)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

510
Probably not. xP


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

505 :'3

To the rescue!! *A Team theme song*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

510


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

515


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

520


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

515


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

510


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

505!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nooo! Stop! 510!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

515


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

515 (I guess Josh's is 520, damnit)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

500


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

500


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

505


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

500


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

495


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Noooo! 500!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes!495


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

500!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

495


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

490!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ppppppppppp


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

495!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

and 490


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Stop it! You've already won last game. 

495


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

U guys have one more games then us scared we'll catch up! Never will we stop!490


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, but that was before my time. And I'm not scared because I know in the end we will always prevail. 495.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

490!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

495!

I need to get to my lecture. Hope some other guy takes it over from me.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

490


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

485.

Take your time!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480!

Daniel is weg!! Woohoo! De kust is veilig n.n


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

475


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

480


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

475


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

470!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

465 :3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

460


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

455


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

450


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Woop woop

430


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

415


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

410


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice lead, ladies!

405


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

400!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh boy...
405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400!

Go away, DanielC!! :'(


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

395


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

405!

I can't let you get away with it! I'm the last pillar of my gender.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Well learn to count first supposed to be 400 for u..... 395


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390!

That pillar shall fall! *pushes you over*
Lang leve de koningin!!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

385


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

390! Voor de republiek!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

385!

Nooit! *roept de hulp van Elizabeth*


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

380 i wish i knew wht yall were sayin lol


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

375

Y u people talk in dutch!? I don't understand anything! :mum


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360 Holla, :boogie


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

365


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

370! Lang leve het nieuwe formeren! Lang leve de Tweede Kamer! Lang leve de Republiek der Zeven Verenigde Nederlanden!










(Free) translation: We shall win!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Eeek! The men are here!

370!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hahaha! 375!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

380


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

385! Prepare for the most spectacular comeback since Napoleon's return from Elba!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

380. 

Indeed. xP


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

375


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

370


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

375!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_370_


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

375


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_370!_


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

375! :mum


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

365


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

370


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360 yes!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

365 no


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

360


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

365!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

370


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

365


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

370


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

375


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

370


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

365!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

365.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

3.6.5


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

360


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

360...

You're with too many. We cannot compete. It's not fair.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

365 

Bwahahahaaa! De republiek zal niet tot stand komen!
Translation: Girls gonna kick your ***!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope!

370


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

375! 

Wat heeft het koningschap ons ooit gebracht?
Of om met Vondel te spreken:

De Leeuw van Holland suft in 't stof 
Geketend met den hals aan 't hof

Translation: Guys will beat you all!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

370


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

385!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

395! We're coming back!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

390..

this game is weird..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

395


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

400! Take that!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

405 We better be winning when I wake up. :wife


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll do my best. 410!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

405


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

400


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

405! :sus


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

400...it's staying there as long as I'm awake and have nothing to do


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

405! 
Exactly the same for me.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

400...this might become excessively futile for the both of us


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

405... Why don't you just quit, then?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

400...the joy of repetition


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

395 xd


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

405... L'enfer, c'est la repetition.

Edit: 400. Finally some alternation in this game.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

395


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

390


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

385 L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

380


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

375


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

370


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

375


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

370


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

365


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

360!

L'enfer c'est les autres.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

365

L'enfer c'est la monarchie.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

360

L'enfer est sur terre


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355
interesting.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

350


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I give up. You girls are with too many.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No daniel, you cant


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

355?

lol, you guys reminds me of soap opera :lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350..

Awww, kom op zeg Daniel. Wees geen quitter. Quitters gonna quit.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

345
Nah..Daniel just went to sleep.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

350


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

355


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

360!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

355 ~___~


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

*a wild Fair Lady appeared*

350


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

>.< 355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350 xd


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

355 :wife


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350

:twak


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

335


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Surprise! I'm back! 340!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nooooo! 

335... ;_;


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340. i dont think the dudes have won in a while. Lets try to make that change!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

HA HA. _Don't_ count on it, Mr. Grdy.

335!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

330


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

325, good number


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

320!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

325


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

330!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

325


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

330. sometimes this work comp take sa superrrrr long time to load a page. wont be editing my mistakes anymore so be on the lookout!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

330^

335!

I'm tired of this already. I'm going to watch tv.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

330. D<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

320

Road to victory!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

330 now.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

325


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Three three zero. At first i thought wed be at 335 cuz your name says zipman, bur ur rly a zipwoman. Juking me out there!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

325


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

330


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

325


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

330


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

325 ;]


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

320

Screw you guys, I'm going home.. :')


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

315


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

310


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

305


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

300


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

305. Step it up you peasants. Scum is what you are. The gum onthe soles of mah shooozzzeee. Haa. But rly u guys destroy us dudes in this...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

310


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

305


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

310

You shall not cross the psychological border of 300.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I like crossing borders.

305


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tres dies beetchez


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

315!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

320


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

325


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

330


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah! 335! We're coming back!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

What? I turn my back for a little and now........ this?

330


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

335!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

three three zero exclamation mark


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

335


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^ 335

340
We've regained momentum. Now's the time to strike back!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Her written numbers confuzzled me!  


345


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

350! There!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^355

360!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

355


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

360 (Oh boy. I really should quit. My own fanaticism scares the wits out of me.)


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

355


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

360, ah it's a lost cause.....I'm out>


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nooo! It's going to be a lost cause with an attitude like that!

365


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

370 boom!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

375


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

380! Come on guys! We've almost reached the psychological border of 400!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

375


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

380


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

375*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

380!

I need to get to bed. I hope things will look more rosy tomorrow.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

375


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

My internet lagging. Gonna guess 385


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

375


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

370


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

365


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

370


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

365


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

355


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340 holla


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

335


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

........335


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

340 just give up lily you cant win


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

o, i think you're wrong. 

335


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

340 oh we'll see


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

345


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

335


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

330 let's go to town lily!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

325


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

320 now HAHA!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

315


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

geez ladies lets slow it down a bit lol 320


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

never! you can slow down if you like though. 315


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

310 : P


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

305


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

310 1 minute and yall have like 3 posts


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

we're efficient lol
305


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha, 310


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

305


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

310. Naw cuz got nuthin else to do! Boom. Its r typical guys vs gals roster. Lily dice and awesome tania. U madda fakkas.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

and that, ladies and gents, is stating it like it is 
305


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

300!

@-}--


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

305


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

300


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

295


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

290


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

285


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285 wtf


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

280 :yawn


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285. I feel like you gals have put up a perimiter with armed snipers aerial turrets to prevent us from getting in the thread. Good thing i am a master ninja.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

275!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Two ocho oh


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

275


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

spanglish?

dos siete cero

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hanna siete go


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

270...I'll stick with digits today


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

250


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

11 11111 11111. Lookin old there pastels...haha


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

235


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

225


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

220


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

215


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

210


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

205


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

200!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

195!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

190


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

185


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

180


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

175


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

170


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

165


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175 ALREADY!

Last I was here, it was 370!

Dang girls.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

I works hard^ 170


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

165


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Lucky you, I'm almost out of posts.
170


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

175


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

180


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

175


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

170


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

165


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

160


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

155

Yay! You go girls!! :3


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

165 >.<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

160

:no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

165


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

170 yes!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

165


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh boy... This is hopeless. I'm not going to stay here only watch our ultimate defeat.
170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

!75


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

170


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

165

U wot m8?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

170 >.< Strwbrry y u no give up!?!?!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

180


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

175

I'll be back!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

180... I'm pretty sure I have brain tumors so you should let me win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

185


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

190 

I make no exceptions. Maybe you should see a doc though, my dad has severe headaches too, and it turned out to be migraine.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

185


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*190*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

185


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Moet jij niet op school zijn?
190


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

195


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

200!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

205


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

210


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

215


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

220


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

225


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

230


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

235


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

230


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

235


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

240


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Woah girls why is it up too 240! Jeez.... 235


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

240. It is just another surge. we guys will los einterest soon, like we do with most things thatc atch our attention. Just a bump in the roaD


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 240. It is just another surge. we guys will los einterest soon, like we do with most things thatc atch our attention. Just a bump in the roaD


I would destroy this game if I could get more than 50 posts per day.

I have other threads that need replying also 

245


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240 hopefully my post dont run out


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245, but hopefully they do, and canuckle gets a billion a minute.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Doscientos cuarenta


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha. It's going uphill again. 245!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

235?

Ik heb proefwerkweek, dus na het examen vroeg naar huis XD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey! You're trying to cheat! 245!

Hoe gaat het met de proefwerken?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

EEK!

How did we go from 195 to 245?



TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> It is just another surge. we guys will los einterest soon, like we do with most things thatc atch our attention. Just a bump in the roaD


:haha

22222222222222*240*!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

235

Mwah, gaat wel. Nu ff doorbijten met natuurkunde..


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

230


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

235

y(t) = y(0)t + 1/2 gt^2!

Dat is het enige wat ik me nog kan herinneren. Een jaar en alles is alweer weggezakt. :no


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

240


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

235

Dat helpt niet echt XD
Ergste is nog dat het me zal achtervolgen na dit jaar :'b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

240


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

245


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245. was hoping with my 3000th post id have won a game of this. Well won one, but it was not due to me, it was due to gamegauy and cumuluscongestious....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahaha 245


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

245


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

250


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

255


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Z50


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

255


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

260


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

265


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Dlaj djls djie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

wtf, ill assume u counte dup for us pastels, 270!!!! haha, nah 265.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

260 -confused-


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

PsssShhhhhhh 250 have pity on an old lady ppl!;'(


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

260, u cheatin again pastttt, eerr niccccckkkiiiii minajjj


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol wah? And u cheat ! 255


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

i am honest abe, I dont cheat. 260 to you nicki minajj da barbie!! boom ba boomm that super bass. so fly guy amercian guy witht hat look in his eye....terrible lyrics u have nicki....


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Im not nicki minaj freak! What an insult:/ *pimp slaps* 255


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

250


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

245


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

240


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

235


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

230


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

225


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

220


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

215


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

210


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

205 yes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

210. u guys suck!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, where did you come from?

205!!!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

200


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

195


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hahahh girls rule! 190


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

185!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

180


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

175


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

170


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

180.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

1 7 5


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

170


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

165


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

170


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

165


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

170. I loooove the ladies, but this is ridiculous....


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

cheater!its 170! ...165


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

160


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

how did i cheat. Fasle accusationsss!!! 165. Not only do yall bully me, slap me around, and beat me up in the allyway, but you accusem e of being a cheater!! A cheater calling honest abe a cheater!!!!


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

160


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

155 No fighting! :O


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ahhh! u edited now trying to make me sound like i was lying and i dont treat and didnt you slap me around yep everyone he hits women and is the real bully ! 150!


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

145


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

140!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

145.. I don't think so


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

140 Oh I think so.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

145, no way.


----------



## TimeTurner120 (Sep 20, 2012)

140


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_140_


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

140, man the truth is i am getting raped and pillaged by these gals, but the cops dont care,t he woman si always the victim. bull**** society!!!!!!! I didnt even edit that post, but i will edit yo face  haha. I keed!!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

155, need to fix this, it was 170 when I stepped in.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

150!? Wtf? It's 150 now. Cheatz.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

155.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

145


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

woah woah woah dude now u took it way to far! im coming for you and well c whoes face is edited! 140


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

150


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

140


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

145, what u talkin bout, u already killed me, twice. shaquandaaaa


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

145


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

140.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

145


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

140


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

135


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

130!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

135


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

130


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

135. u guys doign thsi too fast and ar enot able to keep up without editing like noobs. Ill be back when you ladies get ur **** together. it is like getting ready for the high school dance in here: PURE CHAOS!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

130. Not our fault you make mistakes all the time. ;]


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

125


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

shaquanda ohhhhh now we stating names denvy ya u better leave 120


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

130


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

120. I have to stop spending my life on this thread...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

125


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

120!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

115


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

125±


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

115


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

120


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

125, yeah charmander, go back into ur pokeball. No need to be here


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You may take away our victory but you will never take away our honour!
130


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

130


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

140


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

145


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

140 werent u supposed to leave trcy dang bye bye already


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

145, im not even here, what u talkin bout nikki?!?!?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

150


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

but yet ur typin hmmmmmmmmm? 145


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

150


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

155


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

160


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

155


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

160


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

155


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

150


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

155


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

160


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

155


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

back to 160 we go


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ahahahhahaha 155!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

165


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

165 ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

trcy cheats^ 160


----------



## relix (Sep 19, 2012)

165


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

170


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

165


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

160


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

my name aint tracy, its STACEY McLADY!!! 165!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

too much estrogen...

160


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> my name aint tracy, its STACEY McLADY!!! 165!!!


so sad 155 knew you were a girl but didnt wanna say anything...


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

150


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pastels said:


> so sad 155 knew you were a girl but didnt wanna say anything...


yooo jelleh, cuz i am so prettehhh. My milkshake brings all da boyz to tha yard, and they like its bettah den yours!  155!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> yooo jelleh, cuz i am so prettehhh. My milkshake brings all da boyz to tha yard, and they like its bettah den yours!  155!


i just threw up on ur face! :O bleh and your milkshakes brings boys my brings men!ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 150! brah


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

155


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

150


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

145, let's win this tonight!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

150. not happenin missy!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

oh, and for why not????????

145. do u know who u r up against?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wun fiddy. For y? Because i am up against some weakling little women. Better get emelia earheart and mary poppins up in this if you want a chance.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

155


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

150

Wow ladies! The last time I looked we were around 885. You ladies have worked hard. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

155.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

(150)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 5 5


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*150*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

155


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

...150...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1..........5.............5

i mean 155 !!!!!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

150


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

145

Yay! Help has arrived!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

150


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*145*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1.......50


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

...145...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

....150....


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

#145#


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

!150!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

%%% 145%%%%%


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

150


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

155


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

((150))


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 5 5


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

1 5 0


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

155


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

150


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

1 4 5


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

*edit 145*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*140*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

*145*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

...140...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

_*145*_


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

_*140*_


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Lol!

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

140:sus


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

135


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

140:afr


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

135


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

140!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*135*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1 4 0


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

135


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

135 little ducks in a row


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

130


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

125


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

140 Bottles of beer on the wall

edit 130


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

125 monkeys on a wall


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

130 drummers drumming


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

125 ladies dancing


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

130 maids a milking


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

125


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

120


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

125 bunches of coconuts


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

120 standing in a row


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

125 big ones, small ones, some as big as your head.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

120 even kids with chicken pox


(gotta concede.............it's been fun!)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

lol ... yes it's been fun ... good night

oh and


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

130


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

135


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

140


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

145


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

140

Yay!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

145


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

150


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

155


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

160


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

165


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

170


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

175


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Eeek dee dudes

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

170


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

175


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

180


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

185


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

190


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

195, why do I ALWAYS get stuck with the 5's?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:high5 200 ... 5's are great ... high five


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

205


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

210


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

215:high5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

220


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

230


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

235


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

235


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

240..... 2 posts left for me


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

235...what happened, gals?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

24O


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

250


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

245

WTF guys??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA HA Strwbrry

250


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

255 

this should be my last post.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

250


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

255


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

260


Ok this was my last post before the 50 limit. ... see you all later.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

255

Tapatalk: unlimited posts!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

26O


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

265


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

270


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

275


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

270


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

275


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

270


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

280


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

285


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

290! Yay!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

285


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

290


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

295


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

300 yay


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

305


I like your avatar Silicone

It's cute. Wolf?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

310!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 305
> 
> I like your avatar Silicone
> 
> It's cute. Wolf?


Thanks 

It's a husky Siberian puppy

315


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

310


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

315


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

310...you guys are going crazy


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

305. yes, wednesday and saturday are their time of the week


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

300...when no one else is on lol


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

295. exactly :3


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

290


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It's Thursday here girls... Your theory is incorrect.
395


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

eh...timezones exist.

and it's *2*90


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, my fault. 295. Were have all my confederates gone?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

290 Maybe they gave up..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, didn't give up, just watching a movie


295


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

290...

Yeah, I keep flipping between this thread and The Walking Dead lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

weird. Why do i feel today is Wednesday..
i lost one day again this week.
290


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

285

i lose time often...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

290
I'm bored of this already. Let's go do something equally senseless.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

285. Go ahead, then the girls can win and I can find some other senseless thing to do sooner.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

280


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

280. CUNNNTTTTSSSSSSSSS. prolly getting bnned for this buts its all gooooddddddd


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

285


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

290 bneeetcheeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, the other senseless thing I was doing proved even more boring, so I'm back.  
295


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

290. wtfe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

290


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

300!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

E0S!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

310! Take that girls!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

305


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^305
310!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

315

Come on Daniel!!!! LET'S BRING THIS GAME ON HOME!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

320.
my job is more boring than this but it's a must do >.<


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

285..hey gameguy...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No cheating girls. 320!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

315


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Huh?
310..okay

u will soon run out of posts man


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

320! Got to go now. I hope this positive momentum will sustain in my absence.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

310


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

320, cuz doods rock!!! YEAHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL sorry for u Daniel..hey BTW...
315


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^320

325

LADIES! Stop cheating or the game will be forfeit for you


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

315


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

310..sheesh


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

305 :b
sorry. made a mistake up there.
i'll just no number next time and edit.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey taani


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

295


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

290


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

285


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

280 hey dear lets kill this game..I have some 40 posts left


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

275...I don't know how much I have left, but I'll work at it until they're up


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

270 sure


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

275


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

270


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gameguy announces modifications to be made at urgent basis..he just texted me


guys and gals now we have to add /subtract 10 in each step...


gals lets hurry up..n boys keep on sleeping

260


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

255


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

lol...ok

250

I am playing plants vs zombies lmao

much more challenging


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

240..yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

265*..sorry i missed out the meaning actually..now its a fair game

GAMEGUY IS WATCHING US THROUGH HIS SPECTACLES AND LENSES


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm confused 

260


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry guys


255..

He was checking through recent pages...he told that somebody cheated amon us

play fair..i too agree..


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

eeh..it's not cheating..
just slow connections and not checking 2-3 posts above.

Should be 230 on my turn now, but someone please double-check it?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

245*
PROn for Gameguy

hehhehee.....lets bang it ahead now


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

hmmm -_-


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

So now it's 235?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

yes, 235


Now 240

(wow, it actaully posted. Lucky me)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

235..not that lucky..we are spying on u boy


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

230...bam


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

225. Holy Bam. :b
Think i still had 30 posts or so.
Not so active lately.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

220..what which bam eh


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

215. Reminds me..I think someone has the username of holybambam on sas.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

210


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

210 hahha he gets the priviledge of free publicity now...

yo yo...


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

^should be 205
200 now 

eeh...it's a he?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

195!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

200


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

205


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

200


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

205

Im glad I can post again, but I've only got a few left


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

200..Geez...Gameguy is backheehee


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2O5


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

200


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

195


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I believe this is my last available post.

So, good job on the points Girls. And please... pay attention.

200


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes our majesty:

195


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

200 (oh goody)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

aye aye sir
195

wait you're younger than me.
aye aye son. :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol hehheheh 190..bye all


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

185.
cya Ashley


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

190


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

185

Girls: You ROCK!! Awesome n.n


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

190


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

185


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

185


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

180


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

175


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Should be 165 by now.
185 are mentioned twice on third and fourth post above me. by strwbrry and chanty.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

160

(yep) Glad you caught that.........

So what she said, I'm going with 160


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

155


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

150

:d


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

145


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

140


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*135 !* HAHAHAHAHA beat that, fellas! :b


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

130 :d


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

135 :|


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

wooHoo, Luctus!

*130.* Mmm nice low number! Hahaha.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

125.
I'm going home and still have some posts left.
later


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

120


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

115 Holla!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

110! 

OMG...I have to sleep now 

err...soon


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

105.
wanna beat this fast?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Aww okay. Good night! 

100! I'll be here if you want to take it down to zero. Haha.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

95.

Thanks. Good-night 

Oh, I might have to stay here and watch us get to zero! haha


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

^90 now.
Sorry.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

85 *does a dance*

what's another few minutes?


***crap, I ran out of posts***


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

80.
okie. i'll go home after this one or after i out of posts Lily.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll be here! But I was playing this game last night, so I'm not sure how much posts I have this morning, haha. So if I disappear, you know why. 

*75*


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

70.
sorry, just keep an eye when i'm around


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

65


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

60


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

55


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

50. I'm loving this number.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45 Teeeehee.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

30 ^^


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

25!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

20! *squeal*


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

15! Hiya Char


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

10!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

5! Who wants to take the honor ladies?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

0


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! YAY! Good job, LADIES! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!! :boogie

I turned my head and you chicas did it!! :3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

YAY! WELL DONE YOU GUYS.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

This is just right! uh huh uh huh :yes High five ladies! :high5 sorry boys :kma just a bit ecstatic :evilthat lovely ladies :heart won the fight tonight:duel. Time for some coffee:cupor some booze :drunk. We flushed the boys :flush. If you think my comment is nasty..
Just blame it on the coffee :hyper.

I'm going home.
Gnite. 
Kisses for all the ladies. mmahh!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tania I said:


> I'm going home.
> Gnite. Kisses for all the ladies.


Goodnight!! *hugs*

:boogie


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Goodnight!! *hugs*
> 
> :boogie


Back to hug Strwbrry^^

*went again*


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats girlz, you deserved this win.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Okay, start at 500.
> And everyone uses 5 points.
> 
> Guys add 5, Girls subtract 5.
> ...


Congratulations ladies that was a good battle.

So I believe the new score as of Oct. 11th, 2012 is Guys 28 and Gals 14.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh no, I missed out on our victory :C


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Fair Lady said:


> Oh no, I missed out on our victory :C


I think we still have some leftover victory cake.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Well done haha


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ardi, its friday, u gettin ready to pardi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEE PAHTY!!!!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

We won again!


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i got here too late>>


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Naa man, im goin out tommorow


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well ladies, start a new game anytime you want.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh why do I always have to do it? :roll

500~!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I swear we're going to win this time. 505!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

500 :>


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:no 
505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Back to 510


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, 505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fair Lady said:


> No, 505


510!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I said 505! >:C


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

495 ^u^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Stop it! 500!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

495 =_=


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

500


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

505


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

500 u_u


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

540


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

545


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

550


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

555


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

575, what are we going up to?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

we are on our way to 1000


580


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ah good, 585


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605, these 5s are killing me


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

lol 610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665, damn 1 away


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

670 (1 away from what?)


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675, 1 away from 666


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

lol ... 680


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Wew. What's happening? 685


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

690 yeah!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

695


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

700


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

705


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

705


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Edit 710


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

700


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

710 I think


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Edit 725 now


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735 now


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

740! This march is unprecedented!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

745


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

750 now


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Edit 770 now!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

780


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Edit 785


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

790


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

795 ... got caught refreshing the last page ...lol


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

800, aha


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

805


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

810, I wonder if I'll hit the post limit.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

815 .... I think I'm good to go 50 posts times 10 is 500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820, hmm, I hope I won't die.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

825


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

845


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

850


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

855


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

860


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 865


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

870


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

875


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

880


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

885


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

890


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

895


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

900


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 910


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

905


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

915 now


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

920


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

925


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

930


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

935


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

940


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

945


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

950


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

955


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

960


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

965


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

970


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

975


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 980 now


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

980


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

990


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

995


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit 1000 yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

995


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

1000


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes. Victory


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Indeed we have


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

wooooo yooooooo !!!!!! yeah ...checking to see how long that took.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Under 2 hours I think


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

about 1:45 since it was started


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that was quick guys. Congrats ^.-


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap Congratulations everybody


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

What? You guys have won already? Brilliant! Well done everyone!
Only Obama can express the divineness of this moment:


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Grrrr.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

You did win last time :evil


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:evilThey had a winning streak going. We just broke it.:evil


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

:woo


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

But you didn't have any girls counter attacking you! xD


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> (Current Winnings Score: (As of Oct 11, 2012) *Guys: 28 ; Gals: 14* Previous win: GALS)


So it's now *Guys: 29* *; Gals 14*


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Charmander said:


> But you didn't have any girls counter attacking you! xD


You tried


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

That is just not nice


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! Guys won an entire game that I never even once participated in. Good job guys. Now that's perseverance!

HOW ABOUT WE DO IT AGAIN!!!

500!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

510! Yeah!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

520


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

540


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

545


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

550! Yeah!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

555


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

560


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

565


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

570


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

575


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

580!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

585


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

590 :boogie


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

600! Yay!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

620


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

630 :d


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

640


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

650!
Nice moment to hand over the stick to someone else. I'm sure we've already won this one!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think so too lol

655


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

660


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665, 1 away again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700 baby!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow... you're fast

730


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am, 735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765, three descending bumbers


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow,

We just may win this game without one single interjection from "the dark side"

LOL


810


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep  815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830

How's your post limit Cone?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835, using my iPhone tapatalk, so it doesn't matter


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh... lol

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

845


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

850! Yay! This is the most spectacular game I've ever witnessed.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel... you're hilarious

855


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

860


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

865! :boogie


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

870


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

875!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

890


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

895! Yeah!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

900


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

905! Almost there!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

910


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

915!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

915


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

920!
Have to go now. But I can leave this thread behind in utter confidence.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

K cya, 925


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

930


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mistake above

945


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

950?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

980


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

970


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

990


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

995!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

1000

Well done guys, again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh come on Silly Cone.

SAY IT LIKE YOU MEAN IT!

1000!!!!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Already Alf?

LOL, You got it

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm on my phone  510


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

515


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright,

PEACE OUT MY MATES!!!

570


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

575


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

580


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

585


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

580


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

605! Yeah!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

605

This is lame. It's easy when there's no competition.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610, there so is competition


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620, final


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

625


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

630


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

635


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

640


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

645


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

655


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

660


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665, 1 away again


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

700!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

710


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

715


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Charmander said:


> 710


Grrrrr

720


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

725


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

730


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

735


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

740


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

745

the lack of female posters here is making this extremely easy lol

nice job! we brought this up 100


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hehe  750


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Back to 760


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

765


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

770


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

775


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

780


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

785


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

790


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

795


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

800!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

haha 805


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

810


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

815


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

825


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

820

wtf?????


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825 ha


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

840


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

845


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

855


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

860


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

865


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

870


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

875


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

885


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

900! Almost there!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

910!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

920


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

925


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

930


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

935


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

940 :d


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

945


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

950 :teeth


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

955


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

950


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

955


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

960!
I'm almost out of posts. Help!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

955


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

960


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

965


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

970


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

975


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

980


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

985


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Edit: 985

Dafuq? No girls :cry


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

985


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

990


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

985

Sorry... Messed up.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

990


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995

Not 1000 as I though


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

???????

980


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sheeeeiiiiit!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sheeeeiiiiit!


I think you've just messed up my numbering :/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

990


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995!!!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

I THINK THIS IS 1000 !!!!!
winning?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silicone93 said:


> I think you've just messed up my numbering :/


Sorry! My brain melted..

So.... Um...
990? :tiptoe


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sorry! My brain melted..
> 
> So.... Um...
> 990? :tiptoe


I think it's 1000 now, I'll need to check


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, what the hell?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Well, what the hell?


Don't blame me lol :/, lemme check


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silicone93 said:


> Don't blame me lol :/, lemme check


Sorry! XD


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> I THINK THIS IS 1000 !!!!!
> winning?


Yep, 1000 on your post


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:boogie
:clap


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sorry! XD


It's ok lol, it is 1000 not on my post.

The dawg in my avi can lick you if you'd like?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silicone93 said:


> It's ok lol, it is 1000 not on my post.
> 
> The dawg in my avi can lick you if you'd like?


That would be a huge consolation :')

Dang! I fought, but I lost...

Congrats you guys!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh god, hardly any point joining in.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> That would be a huge consolation :')
> 
> Dang! I fought, but I lost...
> 
> Congrats you guys!


/me licks Strwbrry

Cheers


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Oh god, hardly any point joining in.


The be benefits of having a phone that pings when a post is made


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silicone93 said:


> /me licks Strwbrry
> 
> Cheers


Thanks m8 :')

And yeah, tapatalk has that feature too, but I get crazy from the beeping sounds ;_;


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Thanks m8 :')
> 
> And yeah, tapatalk has that feature too, but I get crazy from the beeping sounds ;_;


I don't have sounds turned on for this app, just notification, but I always notice them on my phone


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

derailing further...
on the subject of TapaTalk; any help on how to use it?
I installed it on my phone but it just keeps telling me it can't find the directory...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> derailing further...
> on the subject of TapaTalk; any help on how to use it?
> I installed it on my phone but it just keeps telling me it can't find the directory...


Really?? Did you add the sas forum? Try logging out and back in? (Or another version, google index, download)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

520


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

520


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

and the parrot squaked: 

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

515


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

510

Gurls com on!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm here, and I have 40+ posts left 
510


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> I'm here, and I have 40+ posts left


is there a daily post limit that i'm not aware of?

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Sadly, yes. You only get 50 posts every 24 hours. It's pretty fair unless you often play this game. 
510


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks, good to know.
playing this too often when everyone is posting at once can do your head in though...

edit for exhibit A...

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it has something to do with the servers that run this site. They can't have too much activity in a day, or something like that?
515*


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

sounds plausible, either that or to try and void spammers.

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Either way it's a real bane when you're playing Guys vs. Gals
515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

repeating myself again:

520


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_515_


----------



## Moongirlie (Jan 1, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

540


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SBO


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

575


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Edit: 

580


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

585 :twak


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

595


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

590

:')


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

595 :banana


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

605


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

620


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

625


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

620


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

595


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

590


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

595 >.<


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

590 c:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

595 :wife


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

no no no, 590


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

585


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

575


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

570


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

565


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

560


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

555


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

550


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

555 :sigh


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

565


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

570


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

565


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

560


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

565


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

570


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

575


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

580


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

575

:')


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

580.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

580


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

575


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

570


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

575


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

580


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

575


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

580


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

585


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

590000000


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

600!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Now it's 610


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

620


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

615!!!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

620,
this is happening too fast, you guys need some edits...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Idk if u guys realize this but u ****e dit up up top a bit. Should be 625, rather than 615...

Now 630!!!!

It is 630!!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

630


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630, I think??


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, 630/635 now


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630
(I'm confused )


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

635. on track finally!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

635


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

640,

glad i stepped away from that confusion for a bit :tiptoe


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

660,

looks like Sica gave up and went home.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665, 1 away again and lol


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh no you don't, 685


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

690,

damn, interrupted while on a roll


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

700


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

720


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

730


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

735


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

740


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

745


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

750


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

755


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

780


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

785


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

790


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

795


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

800


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

805


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

810


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

815


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825...


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835 ,


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

845


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

840!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

845 !


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

850


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

855


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

860


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

865


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

860!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

865


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

870


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

870!!! Gang up on me why dont u


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875

:duel


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

870


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875,

my backup dissapeared...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

880


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Noooooooo 875


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

880


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

885


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

880


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

...885


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

890.... ur about to make me cry


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's 895 now, please don't cry


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

890... I'll try not to


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

900

:clap


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

895


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

905


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905 again


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

900 is such a round number


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

that last one of yours should be 905,

now its 910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

So 915 then?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

No 910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915 methinks


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Nah 910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, 915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 sounds better


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915 is greater


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 is an even number


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915 is an odd number...


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 why be odd when you can be even?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Because I can be at odds with
People.

915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 - I think


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's 915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Nope I don't think so

910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I disagree 

915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

I debate that number so It's back to 

910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915 thank you


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 - u are disturbing me from working lol.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to sleep, got work in the morning. Night.


915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 - Night


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sweet dreams -915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 - I'm about to have lunch lol.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 is better


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910 - I thought u were going to bed


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

915 holy **** i wasted 2 minutes of my life reading ur banter haha. Good stuff!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha, 
910
I'm sure your time hasn't been wasted lol.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

915, ya not rly,but you need to stand down, let some other ladies help ya out. I am in awe and inspired by your steadfast ability to single handedly deter us guys from winning. Prob made us waste a combined 50 plus posts haha.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

910, yeah you would think there wasn't any other ladies around. I'm willing to stand down if there were others. I am not one to give up on anything.
Lol. It has been fun haha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

915


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

920

( yay, i can post again )


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

What the...how did it come to this in so little time?

915


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

920 we too good haha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

925


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

930,

welcome back Dice, you missed quite a comp this arvo. I even hit my post limit.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

925 - we meet again


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

930

 You Again...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

J85HUA said:


> welcome back Dice, you missed quite a comp this arvo. I even hit my post limit.


Haha, once you've hit your post limit once you're a true sas member

925


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

920 - yep. Your worst Nightmare, Bahahaha


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

925,

now i'm gonna get ganged up on


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

920


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

915 - lets see how it feels now lol.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

910


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

915,

i'm in trouble....


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

910


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

905


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

910!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

905!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

910


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

905


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

910 :door


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

905


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

910


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

915?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

920


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

915


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

920


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

945


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

950 :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

955 lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

965


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

960


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: 160, now it's 165.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

965


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

975


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, this is happening so fast!

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ 970

975


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

986.56


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

980


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^980

985


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

990


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THAT'S 4 WINS IN A ROW GUYS!

Good job!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Zep... HE could NEVER win


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> THAT'S 4 WINS IN A ROW GUYS!
> 
> Good job!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

986.56


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:cry


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> :cry


Aw.. don't think of it that way Dice. Think of it this way, you ladies have a record us guys will NEVER be able to accomplish... wanna know what it is?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm...let me guess...is it...a losing streak? :sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Hmm...let me guess...is it...a losing streak? :sus


Well, you're the DOD... you tell me.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:roll touche! It _is_ a double-edged sword.
lol, not meaning to be a sore loser. It was a fair win, congrats guys! :clap


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

985.56


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Still at it, Trace?
Um...Is this a math problem?..What comes next...

984.98....... :um


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Aw.. don't think of it that way Dice. Think of it this way, you ladies have a record us guys will NEVER be able to accomplish... wanna know what it is?


Okay...now I'm curious. What is our record, GameGuy?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Okay...now I'm curious. What is our record, GameGuy?


Check the front page... and it should be obvious.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

well, time for another game. dont you think?

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

aww, ouch! I knew I shouldn't have asked. :|

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5OO


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500!!!

Guys!!! Where are you!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

495...i wonder how many games were played since the last time I was here..


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

about 3 I think Luctus

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

4 9 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5OO


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490

Dice could you change yours?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480

Again? :3


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Girls, pay attention!

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480

Confused??


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Erm no, we're on 485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Already messed up the points girls.

Correctly it, its 485

Edit: 490 now


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

485

Back on track!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480

TapaTalk lags ;_;


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

485!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ 480

475


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480c


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475

Silicone?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480, hi


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475

Lol, ok.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480 hi


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475

Gotta go soon..


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

475


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

485


----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^495

500


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

495


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

510
females will never beat us lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol!

515


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

530..


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

525


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

520


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

510


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

505


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

506


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

501


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

510


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

505


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

510


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

505


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

500


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

505


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

500


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

505!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

500


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

505


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

510


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

540


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

555


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

560


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

565


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

570


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

575


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

570


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

585


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

580


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

585


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Uh oh... It's sica... 595


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

620


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

640


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

660,

on a roll


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

700

unstoppable


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705 heh


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

720


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

730


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

735


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

740


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

745


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

750


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

755


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

770!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775!!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol 770!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775!!!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

770 >:]


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775 :d


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

770 :|


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

775 :|


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol can anyone help here...

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Josh? 775


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol no, women! 770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Erm yeah, guys! 775


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nuh uh! 770


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

775


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

790


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

790!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:blank790


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785 lol.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

790

:duel


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

790


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

785

Dafuq did happen overnight??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

79O


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785,


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Huuuuh... 790


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

805*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

805 .


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

81O


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

805..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

805...


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

800


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

805


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

yay 800


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

795


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

790


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

785


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

780


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

775


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

770


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

765


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

760


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

755.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

755


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

75O


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

745.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

745..


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

750


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

745


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

750, so sica you challenging us sica!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

7sicady


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

755 - that I am


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

seven sicady five


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

760 again


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

750


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

745


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

seven ficady


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

sen fidday fi


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

750.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

765


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

760 -s


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

760.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

760 - your going to blow my post limit again


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

765. Tania I...want u to stop posting here!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

765 - no she needs to help me


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

780


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

775 seriously


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Did we scare the girls off trcy?

800


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

guess not

800


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

805


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

800 - no I just have a really slow computer tonight :-/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

800 yawn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805

WHY DOES IT MATTER IF IT'S A DUPLICATE POST?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

800 they don't want spammers


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

800. sorry i took a long time Sica.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

830


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

835


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

850


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

845


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

840


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

835


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

830


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

835


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

830


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

835


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

840


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

845


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

845


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

840


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

845


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

*840*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

835


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

830


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

825


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

825


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

835


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

830


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

835


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

840,

:sus You Again...


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:roll 840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835 :no


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:no 840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

:sus 835


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:blah 840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheater! LOL 835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

840


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835, and btw asw, I deleted my skype lol so contact me through here ^_^


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

835


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

835


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

845?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

845


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

845


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

845*

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850

Elle me dit Dance!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

silicone should have been 845

now it's 850


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

855 then


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

860


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

865


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

870


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

875


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

880


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

885


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

900


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

920


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

925


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

930


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

935


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

940


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

945


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

950


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

955


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

960


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

965


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

970


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

975


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

980


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

We'll hit it.

985


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

990!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995!!!!!!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

1000!!!!!!!!!!! We win!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Indeed we do


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dang no lily dice and tania means ez victory. Good job tryna do it yoself sica!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

1005


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! No John, the game ends at 1000. But you can start a new game.


Like this:

500!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

505


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

520


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

515

Congrats guys! I was asleep lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

505

You ready Essy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500

Let me check...
Yes I'm ready Strwbrry!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495

Ok! Take over!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5OO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5OO


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

485


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

480


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

455


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

430


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

420

Go Essy!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415

Go Strwbrry!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400

:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

395


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

340


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Um... 390?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, silicones was SUPPOSED to be 400, but we'll skip that post.

395


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

390


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

400


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Well, silicones was SUPPOSED to be 400, but we'll skip that post.
> 
> 395


An older page loaded on my phone


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no problem silly

405


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

400


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA HA strw!! I BEAT YA!!!


HA HA HA HA HA!!!!

410!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sheeeeiiiit!!
405 it is...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, it is 410!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

4.0.5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Four ten!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Four o' five m8


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405

:evil


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410

:banana


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410

ut oh, 2 vs. 1


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405

Jajaja


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410...again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^not exactly
we'd just continue from your first post. 
410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410

SURE!!!! I love it when women focus on me!!!

Edit: just kidding


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405

Smooth GameGuy, veeerrry smooth..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, thank you

410

Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I got beat!!!!

405

Edit again: I guess that's how you beat me Scorpio!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, You know I love ya!!!


405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400!!!!!1!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4O5

edit: what happen girls? run out of posts?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400

I have not!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

oh... darn

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400

Haha, still here to annoy you n.n


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

oh come one sugar!
YOU could NEVER annoy me...


LOL, just idding.

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400

Oh stahp it you :')


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4 oh behave 5


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

4 zero zero

^-^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AHHHH!!!!
You beat me again!!!!

shucks!!!


400


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

395!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390

Where's Scorpio???

Edit: there you are!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395!







































































edit!

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I just ran outta posts!!!!!!!!

Come on Neves, keep the score up!!!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

400?


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

390


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

385

Go girls!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

375

:yes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

365

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

355

:3


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

345

Especially when GameGuy is gone XD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not as gone as you think!

HA HA HA HA!

345

(just low on posts)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

335

Sheeeeeiiiit!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Admit it ladies.... you like me


You just want me to shup up.

340


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

335

Oh no... Don't get your swag on


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol!!

340



MONOTONY!!! 345!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

345

:twak no not that word! (strwbrry)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

340

Sorry monotony n.n

Edit: what is it now?

Ps: Scorpio, I'm already taken 
You can have him


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

340


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

335

Oh, monotony: you can see how I look now. In post your pic, as anxiety therapy ;_;


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

325

:""""3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

325


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

325


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

325


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

315

Here!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

320


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

315


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

310


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

300


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

290


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

525!


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

lol meant 285 ha.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

285


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

280


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:blank280


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

270


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

260 n.n


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

250

We gonna get the 0!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

255


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

245


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

235


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

225 :d


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

215^_^


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um220


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

210


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

205 xd


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

200 :d


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

190 n.n


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

195


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

185!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

180


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

:boogie lets go ladies/! 170


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

165!!!

Monotony, you can do notin bout it :'p


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

170...

I feel so violated.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

165


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

160


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

155


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

165


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

155


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

160


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

155


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

150 :')


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

145 lol


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

150


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

155


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

-160


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

165


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

160


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

165


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

170


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

175


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

180


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

185


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

180


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

185


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

180


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

185!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

190


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

195


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

205


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

200


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

205


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

210


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

215


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

220


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

225?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

220


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

225


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

230


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

225


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nooo! How did this happen? :eek
230...


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

235

damn girls are getting close o.o


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

230


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

235


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

230


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

235


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

240


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

235


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

240


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

245


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

250


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

255


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

260,

how did it come to this ????


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

265


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

270


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

260!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

255


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:twak 260


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

270


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

265
:um


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol 260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

260?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

255 that's right.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

My computer's a bit sluggish today. I apologize in advance if I'm slow to edit when a bunch of people reply at once.

250


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

255

its cool, when it happens this fast, edits are inevitable....


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

270, lets bulldoze our way into the 3 hunneds!!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

265 :]


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285. dice, get outta here before you regret it!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

285.. wow, girls are winning? maybe I should hang around for this. :b


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

295


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

295


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

295 :blank


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

300


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

295!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

300 !!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

305


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

305 I think


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310 !


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

305!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310...


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

305....


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310
:duel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

315


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

310 - I don't know how to get the fighting smilies


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

315


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

310 it should be


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

315


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320

sica: click the "go advanced button" then click "more" 
it'll bring up a whole page of different smileys, the trick is trying to remember some...


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

315..


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

315

:duel


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

320. what a waste of posts hahaha.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

325

:rub


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

320 - I know I keep blowing my daily limit


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:twak 325


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

320

:kma


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:blah 325


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

:bat 320


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

325


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

330


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

335


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

340


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:argue

345


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

350


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

355


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

350 :b


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:whip 355


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

350


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

355!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

350!!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:nw 355


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

360 degrees


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355 :haha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

One direction, that's up: 360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

370


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

365


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

370. u guys...do u post anywhere else, cuz i dont think I have seen it haha.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

375, sonetimes


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:ditto

380


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

375 - I have sometimes


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

380


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

385


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

390


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

395


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

400


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

390


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

400

:hug


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

405


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

410


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 !!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 is better


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415 is better


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 definitely not


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415, I'm cool


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 - whatever you say


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415, come at me


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 - maybe I will :b


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410 hahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

415!!!!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

420. blunt time....


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

425


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

430


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

430 opcorn


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - I would be mad at you if you didn't have such a cute avitar :b


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hehehe, 435. Woof


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 lol


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - I can tell I am going to blow my post limit again today lol.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435, so will I, and I'll do it in style


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - that you will. Aren't you tired yet??


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435, well I am in bed


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - well go to sleep. 'your eyes are getting sleepy, sleepy I say'


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

My eyes are getting sleepy? Maybe at 4:35..


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - I meant to say heavy :b

#edit: I am so not with it today, your eyelids are getting heavy.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Heh its still a 4:30 for me


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - is allmost 11am here. I am at work. probably should be doing some...... Nah


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Now now, a naughty girl gets punished... 435. It's nearly 1 here


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - There is no one here to punish me. I have the whole office to myself :b 
my job is that of a glorified answering machine. no calls= no work lol.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

sica said:


> 430 - There is no one here to punish me. I have the whole office to myself :b
> my job is that of a glorified answering machine. no calls= no work lol.


435 / my job involves sitting in front of two monitors writing code. And eating food and drinking coffee etc.

Want me to come over?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - why not.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be there at around 4:35


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - my time or your time?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Probably your time, 435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - you have 5.5hrs to get here, I would get running and swimming hahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Plane!!!! 435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430 - the plane takes longer than 5hrs. 

-by the way I finish work at 3 today lol.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ugh, really, stay until 4:35 for me


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430. I don't think my boss would like that. would mean he would have to pay me overtime lol.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I almost feel like I'm intruding here lol

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420 - no it's all good


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

405


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

400


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

405. NUUUUUUU. will not go 3 hunneds again!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

It's gonna happen
400


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

395 :b


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yessssssssssss

390


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

385

Nooo sorry DiceOfDiscord - have run out of posts


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Nooooooooooo

380


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

No worries. Lily is here....

with plenty of posts! 

375


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

380. I have almost exhausted all of mine. Looks liek the army of retarded ladies is back and running. This game is over...for you guys!!! HA!!!

EDIT: Out of posts, u guys have a good 18 hours before I come back with a fiery vengeance. Better win before then. Ima go out to the beach and blow my conch shell and summon the dudesssss to hold down the fort whilst I recharge my ridiculously powerful powers. Gl ladies. So good at this cuz its a game, and u guys are great at playing games!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:um

375


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL. Oh, Trcy... I think there is a slug in your conch shell... :lol



TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> So good at this cuz its a game, and u guys are great at playing games!!


What is that supposed to mean? :b

370


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

365


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

355


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

350. hmm, must a few late int eh day posts. good shiettt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

345


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm a Guys VS Gals addict, I just can't stay away... :um

335


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

340


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> I think I'm a Guys VS Gals addict, I just can't stay away... :um


You're not alone. :lol

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

340. u guys are ginormously ridonkulous. Spread some post love to some other threads... Thena gain, u guys are the best at playing games...haha!!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww...Trcy doesn't like comradery among the Gals.

335


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, Trcy, we are not going to spread our love anywhere else...all of our love go to this thread. :b

330


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

335


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

330


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

325


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

330


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

325


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

320


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

325.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

320


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

315


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

320


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

325


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought you were out of posts Trcy, you tease.

320


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

310


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

305


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

300


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^295

290


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

285

Coming back gurls!!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

290


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

285


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

280


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

275


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

270


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

275


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

270


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

274


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

270


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

275


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

270


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

260


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

250


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

240


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

230


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

225


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

220


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

210


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

215


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

220


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

225


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

230


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

225


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

230


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

235


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

240


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

245


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

250


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

255


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

250


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

255


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

235


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

225


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

230


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

235


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

240


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

245


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

250


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

255


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

260


----------



## NeurotiQ (Sep 14, 2012)

265


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

270


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

275


----------



## NeurotiQ (Sep 14, 2012)

280


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I want zee boyz to lose. 

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

280


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

285


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

295


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

290


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

295


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

290


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

295


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

290


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

285


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

280


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

275


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

280


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

285


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

280


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

275


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

280


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

275


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

This game is dragging 

275


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

285​


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

285


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_280_


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

280


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

285


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

290


----------



## shygirl423 (Sep 15, 2012)

285


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

290


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

290


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

295


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

300


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

305


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

315


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

325


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

320


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

_325_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

This is depressing, where are the ladies?

340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no You have a long way to go

340


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

345. Dang, I didn't know there were that many girls here.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

here! 
335


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

345. there was some cheating up above. u girls got an extra five, but well let it slide!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth
340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol
335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mistake above

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

yes, 345

someone made a mistake and missed a post.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

yes

335


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

325


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

315


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

305


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

This is more like it!
295


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

295


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

275


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

270


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

265


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

260


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

255


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

250


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

245


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

240


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

235


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

230


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

225


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

220


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

215


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_210_


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

205


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

200!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

195  yay


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

190


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

185


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

180


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

175


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn, I've hit my limit. It was nice working with you sica 
170


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

165

No worries  Till next time...


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

155  thanks


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

145


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

135


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

125 - we can do it


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

115


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

105 - almost 100


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay  95


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

85 - posts don't fail me now


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

75 - have my fingers crossed x_x


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

65 - I know


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

55 - yes. no boys come now.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

45 - only 9 more posts


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

35


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

25 :d :d :d


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

15 yay!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

5.................................................. Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! We win!!!!!! :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

:clap:yay:clap:yay:clap:yay


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

No, I don't know where they all are??? They have vanished.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Can we please start again? Pretty please?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYY.


GameGuy said:


> (Current Winnings Score: (As of Oct 17, 2012) *Guys: 33 ; Gals: 14* Previous win: GUYS)


That's another win for the gals mister! 
Okay.
500.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495 :clap


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

470!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

475


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

470


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

475


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

470


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

465


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

470


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

455


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

450!

We won??? :3


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

455. Probably, though we still win overall.

I've got too much to do today, got my LAMDA assessment to practice for.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes Strawbrry, we did! Silicone is just a bit of a sore loser. ;]

450!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

445, its endless


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440
Yes.  Maybe the "apocalypse" will finally end this game once and for all.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445, or maybe it's because we have a lot more wins than you do, I'm not going back to read the past few pages.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Aww, till apocalypse..

Okay then, 440.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Alright dude, chill, it was a joke.

440.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

...

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

435


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

430


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

435!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Woof 440


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

435 :sus


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

*growl* 440


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Grrr 435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

*wagging tail* 440


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lmao 435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

*puppy eyes* 440


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Daw it doesn't help that you have a puppy as your picture... 435


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

430

You two XD


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

430


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

425 :d


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

430


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435 meow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

440


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

445


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

445


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

450


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

455


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

465


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

460


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

465


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

460


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

465


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

465


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

470 lol


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

465


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

470


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

475


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

510


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

520


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

530 ..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

465


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

460

:tiptoe


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

445


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

440


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

445


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

445


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

435


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

425


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

430. this game has been epically long!!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

425.
They always are. xP


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

420..........................why did I get this number?! Awful.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

425 because you like to toke it up lily


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I do not!



420, again, bah! :bah


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

425 lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

420


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

420


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

425


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

420


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

440


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

435


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

430


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

425


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

430


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

435


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

_435_


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

425


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

430


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

425


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

430


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

425


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Charmander said:


> 425.
> They always are. xP


Four hundred and thirty. Nah, there was a short period where u gals would utterly destroy us SUPER fast haha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

435


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

440


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Go to sleep sica

440


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

435
Sica you know you wanna stay up late.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435 - no it is only the morning here haha

I have all day


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440, come here


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435 hahaha


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

440


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

445


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

450


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

445 ...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

450


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

445


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

450 fire


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

445


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

450


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

455 :d


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

450


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

4555


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

450


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

450, set my world on fireeee


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

You should be 455.
450 - ur going to fast


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

455 no I'm not


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

460


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

455 - yep


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

460


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol 465

sorry sica your out numbered


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

455


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

465


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

460 - I don't care if I'm outnumbered. is still stoping you from getting too far ahead.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

465!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

460!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

465!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

460 - go to sleep silicone


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

465!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

470. Got o sleep silicone!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

465 - arent you tired?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

470, make me go to sleep


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

475. Its 11 30 am, for me, but u need to go to sleep. PAst ur bed time you lils hit!! I wish em and ur mother never had you  lol kidding. But srasly, go to sleep!!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480

2230 here


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

485. where u live, cente rof the earth??!?!?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490, uk


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

485 - go to bed


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495, I am in bed


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

490 - go to sleep then


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495 woof


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 - woof to you too


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505, meow


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505 -chieve don't cheat


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

515


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

510 - aren't you running out of posts yet???


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

515


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

515 - go to sleep!!!!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

515 :d


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520, make me go to sleep


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

515


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

510 - maybe I will


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515 girls


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505 are great


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505 cd


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

510

lol i just saw your post sica, i didnt know i couldnt do that


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505

Haha - tis true


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505 

It isn't even 9am here, I could go all day silicone haha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505 libby


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 - Did you turn into a girl???


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

50500


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 hahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505 and no


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 lol. that's good then


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

506, why?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 No reason hahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

506!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 You are only allowed to add 5 not 6


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505 then


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 much better


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

506


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 lol


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505, :eek found some of my nudes online


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500 - Ok..... Too much information lol.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

silicone93 said:


> 505, :eek found some of my nudes online


lol 510


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515, crap that was the wrong site  damn phone


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

510 - hahahahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515 muffle


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

510

Wut? Srsly XD


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515, I might have had some artistic nudes taken of me last year when I was really fit.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

520


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520 - hahahahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520 - am still laughing hahahhahahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525 it's not funny, I mean I was t expecting anyone to find them, but I does beg the question of how he found them


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520 - ok, have stopped laughing now. I was imagining your avitar without any fur aka naked.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

520


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525,,


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535 again


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

530 again


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

535


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

540


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

535 I think it should be


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

355 sounds better


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

990 i think it should be


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lmao, 355 now


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

545 - stop confusing me lol

It can be 355 if you want silicone


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

545 hon


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

555


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's 555 now


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol whats going on

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555 then

I have no Idea.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Are we having trouble?

565


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

570


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

575


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

565 it should be

Look back and you will see. 

I JUST BLEW MY POST LIMIT - NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, it's definitely 575 I think


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

or 580


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

585 ten?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

620


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

630

hey how did you get this site on your phone?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635: tapatalk


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

640

Oh cool im gonna download it


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655, it's a cool app


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

660, its the 3$ one right?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665, yep


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

670 cool

i wonder if sica reached her daily limit


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675, yep, she posted above that she did, poor girl, it really does hurt


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol thats funny

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685, I've been stung by it, it's horrible:: talk about a glass ceiling


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

same here it sucksssss

especially when you really want to reply...

lol imagine if we were at 5, and the girls couldnt post anymore because of the daily limit, and the guys bring it up all the way to 1000

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495, is damn energetically, super annoying and painful


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i think were at 695 lol


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705 now. Damn small keyboard


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

720


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

730


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

735


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

740


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

745


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

750


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

755


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

760


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

765


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

770


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

777


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

780


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

785


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

790


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

795


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

800


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

805


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

810


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

815, what phone do you have?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

android lol i wish i had an iPhone though

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825, ah, I have both


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

ahh nice nice which one do you like better?

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835, the iPhone, my android is too big for my smaller hands


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol yeah i would get it but its expensive...500-600$

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It is damned expensive... More in the UK, 845


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

damn that sucks. i dont have much in the bank to afford that, id be wiping out more than half of my bank account if i did....

850


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, 885


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

900


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

910 when i have a bit more money, like maybe over 2000$ in my bank account ill probably be willing to buy one, but not now lol


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

915


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

920


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

920


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

930


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It costed me £530, so around $900. Dot ask where I get the money from 935


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

940


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

945


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

950


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

955


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

960


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

965


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

970


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

975


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

980


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

985


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

990


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

This one's for you sica, 999/5


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

1000


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Woohoo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

510. the guy games...GAME GUY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

it's your game guys... Im just not feeling up to playing right now


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> it's your game guys... Im just not feeling up to playing right now


540...for why mistah guy gamer?!?!?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

just really depressed right now. that's all


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> just really depress right now. that's all


Awwwww, Hope you feel better soon man! Have a good rest!!! 545!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> just really depressed right now. that's all


:squeeze

Hope you'll feel better

540


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550, hugs for GameGuy


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

545


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^550

555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_555_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

_555_


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5S5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

bye Dice

:cry


555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

560. Looks like u feelin mo bettah gamer dood!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, the DoD department REALLY changed my attitude.

565


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

that is great to hear. 565. You must put ur friendliness aside once in this thread, however, or you shall eb rbanded a traitor!!! HAHA!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^565

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Scorpio


5 7 0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stop it before I cut your stinger off


570!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Of course, Sagitarius is MUCH BIGGER than Scorpio.

570!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

???

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuh.... when are you just gonna give up Stinger? Huh?

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

550


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

540


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

510.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

470


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

460


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:tiptoe
450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

440


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

435


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

440


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

445


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

440


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

445!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

440!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

445!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

450


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn it not again...

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

440. lets get back up to 550 only to have it get back to 440.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

445


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

450


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

445 :blank


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

445...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:no

440


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

445


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

450


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg...

450


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

465


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

480


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

485

when do we win yet??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

490

Whenever the next witch craze rolls around.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

495

Witch with a capital 'B'?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495

Did someone say witch, with a b?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

500.

:con

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witch-hunt


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505

you know strwbrry... you shouldn't call yourself names.

:haha


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

500


----------



## lenny4xo (Oct 22, 2012)

495


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^485

490


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495... again


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490... again


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

500


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait!!!!! Im the op!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510 515 520 525 530 535 540 545 550 555 560 565 570 575 580 585 590 595 600
605 610 615 620 625 630 635 640 645 650 655 660 665 670 675 680 685 690 695 700
705 710 715 720 725 730 735 740 745 750 755 760 765 770 775 780 785 790 795 800
805 810 815 820 825 830 835 840 845 850 855 860 865 870 875 880 885 890 895 900
905 910 915 920 925 930 935 940 945 950 955 960 965 970 975 980 985 990 995
1000!!!!




Guys win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1001

Monotony wins game over.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Just kiding

510


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

52O


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

465


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

470


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

465


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

440


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

415


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

no no no...

420


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

420

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

425. i think i give up on this game. Let me know when the next game starts in what is looking like a decade from now


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

430


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420 ^_^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

415

Go away monotony!! :'p


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

400!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

395


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

390


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

395


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

390


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

385


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

380


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

375


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

380


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

385


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

390


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

385


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

375


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

365


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOOOOOOOW! You girls sure made the points drop. And fast.

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Aaaand here's another drop, -5 points.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good drop, but I raise your drop 5 points


355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no
350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yes
355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH!

You're so smart Dice.

Distracting me to get the score lower!

CLEVER!

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

335 ^_^


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

330


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

325


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

320


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

315


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

310


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

305


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

300!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

295!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

285


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

275


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

270


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

265


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

260


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

255


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

250


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

245


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

235


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

230


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

225


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

220


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

215


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

210


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

205


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

205


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:no


200


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:yes 
205


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

200


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

205


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

195


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

185! :clap


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

180


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... 185 I guess?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

175


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

170!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

160


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

155


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

150


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

145


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

150?
:hide


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

145 :lol


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

135


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

130


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

125


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

120


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

115


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You girls are with too many. I'm leaving. :tiptoe


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

110


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

100


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

90


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

85


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

80


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

75


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

70


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

65


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

60


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I implore you to stop because this cute cat asks you to:










65


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

60


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

50


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

45 :teeth


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

35


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

30


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

25


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

15


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

10


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 :clap


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I beg you to stop, together with this even cuter kitten:


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay :-D


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

What's the world coming to if people don't even have mercy with cute kittens?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> What's the world coming to if people don't even have mercy with cute kittens?


:rofl


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

I love kittens but I didn't work :-b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratz Girls


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Scorpio90 said:


> Doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Y'all cheat.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wut??? Girls won??
:boogie


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations Girls :clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ladies! You did it again!! Yay! Great job!


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats girls


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't been here as much, but why not... after all, I am a girl. 

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500

Here we go!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505, I'm out all day for work. It's a 7 work day week again :/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

485


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

490


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

495


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey silicone... forgive me, but, I was wondering... Could I maybe, possibly... you know... sell you to a neighbor of mine for a few grand?... She's looking for a bigger butt, and you're all I can think of.

510


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515.. Will my girlfriend agree to that?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520

Well, lets weight the options...

Stick with your girlfriend... or be a butt for the rest of your life...

Hmm... both sound interesting.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525... 

Interdasting... Being someone's gluteus maximus ... Vs sexual intimacy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!

Good points

530


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

535,and female attention


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

545, what would you rather be?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly... Not sure...lol

550


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lmao 555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## AFAM (Sep 15, 2012)

655


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

670


----------



## AFAM (Sep 15, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## AFAM (Sep 15, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

680


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

675!Blood is red,avatars are blue,make it 670 and i kill you!!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

675,Fairlady,where do u live?Hhehehehe!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670, You will never find me, huehuehue!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

665


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

660


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

660


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

655


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

650


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

645


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

645


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

640


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

635


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

640


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

635


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

630


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

625


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

595


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

590

Hit em high, hit em high, hit em high.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

590


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bash

595


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

585


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ ? 

I'll assume you are male and simply made a mistake - 600

605


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wut bro?

600?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

605 :wife


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

600


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

605


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

600


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

585!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

575


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

570.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

540


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

530


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

520


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

525


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

495!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

475


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

470


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

475!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

470


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

460


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

445


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

405


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

400


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow girls... are you THAT desperate for the win?

395


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

390


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

395


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

390!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

380


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

370


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

365


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

360

U wot m8?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

340


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

340


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

355?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*380*


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

375!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

380


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

380 :d


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

365


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

so...345


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

335


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

340 TBAM's avatar does not correspond with her name.........tell me i'm wrong.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

335


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

340


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

335


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

330


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

325


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

320


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

315


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

310


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

305


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

300


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:clap

295


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

290


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

285


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

280


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

275


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

270


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

265


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

260


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

255


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

250


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

245


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

240


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

235


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

230


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

225


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

220


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

215


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

210


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

205


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

200 c;


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth
195


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

190!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

185


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

180


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

175


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

170


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

165


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

160


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

150


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

145


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

140


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

135


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

130


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

125


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

120


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

115


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

110


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

105


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:boogie
100


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

95


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

85


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

80


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

70


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

60


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

50


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

45


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

40


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

35


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

30


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

25


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

20


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

5


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

0!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

congraaaats!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yiiii-ha! xD


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay  Congrats girls :-D


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:clapCongrats Girls
Is that two in a row now?
:door


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Woohoo! Lets go again girls

500!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

no, 515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No 510!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515
:duel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510 :bat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

510.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515
:duck


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

495


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

500


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

500!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

495.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

480


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

475 
walk away for 10 seconds...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:tiptoe
480


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

475


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

edit:
the above couple are wrong,
this should be:

470


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

475. Joshua what are u doing?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

470


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

465


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

460


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

455


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

450


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

445


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

440

Crap! I'm out of posts :sigh


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

435!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

it was happening too fast, i think we stuffed up back there on page 918...

By my recount, to be fair, this post from me should be:

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Josh... the numbers were right. You're supposed to be 435

So,

440.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

435

Missed the win, right?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4O5


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

395


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

395!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

390


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

385


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

380


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

375


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

365


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

355


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

350


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

340


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

345


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

340


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

335


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

333-3


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

325


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

315


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

310


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

300


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

290


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

285


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

280


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

275


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

270


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

265


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is proceeding in an undesirable direction.

270


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

275. I concur


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

280


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

285


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

290!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

295


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

300


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah! 305!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

310


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

305


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

315


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

325


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

330!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

325


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

330


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

330


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

340


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

335


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

340


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

345


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

340


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

345


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

340


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

335


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

330


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

325


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

320


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

315


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

310


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

305


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

300


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

295


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

285


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

275


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

270


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

265


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

260


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is once again heading in an unfavourable direction.
265


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

260


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

255


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

250


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

245


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

250


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

245


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

240


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

235


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

240


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

235!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

¡240!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

235 !!!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll see your 235, and I'll raise you 240


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Nah I like 235 better


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

240


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

*245 
Fix'd


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240'


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

245?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes 240


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

245 right?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep
240


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

245


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240!!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

245 ;_;


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240!!!!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

245


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

245


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

250


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

245 :


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

250!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

245!!!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

250?


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

255??


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

250,,,,,


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

255!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

250


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

255....


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

260:duel


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

255 u think 2 against 1 is fair????


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

260


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

255


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

260


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265
:high5


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

260 grrrr....


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

265


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

270°


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

275


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

265 :-


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

275!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

280!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

285


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280 :'(


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

285


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

285


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290

sica is gonna run out of posts and have to go do some work soon....


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

285. I'm free as a bird. I'm sure ur busy


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290

yeah, look how busy i am...


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

285 bahahaha


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

290
:b


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280. + 5


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

280 +5 +5 = 290 again


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

285


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

290!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

295


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

295!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

290!!!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

295


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

300

lunch time, i'm out for now...


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

305


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

300


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

295


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

290


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

285


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

280


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

275


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

270


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

265


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

260


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

255


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

250


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

245


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

240


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

235


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

230


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

225


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

220


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

215


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

220


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

215


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

no, 220


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

215*


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

210


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

205


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

200


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

195


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

190


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

185


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

190


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

185


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

180


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

175


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

180?


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

175 yep


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

170


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

165


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

160


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

155


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

150


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

145


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

150
:hide
i'm all alone...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

145


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

150


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

145
J85HUA: Don't be sad, we're here w u :hug


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

140


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

135


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

130


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

135

can't F5 fast enough...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

130


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

125


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

130

what, now there's three of you?
i'm going down...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth
120


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

115haha


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

115

:eyes


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

125


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

120


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

120?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

120

yay for backup
:high5


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

115


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

115?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

110


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

105


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

105


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

110*
oh god


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

105


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

110

:eyes so many edits :eyes


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

105


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

100


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

105


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

100..


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

95


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

90


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

95


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

85


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

80


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

85, yay my number


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

90


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

85


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

80


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

85


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

90..


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

85


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

80


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

85 again


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

80


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

85 for the 3rd time


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

75


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

70


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

75...


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

80


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

80

no more posts
:door


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

75


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

65


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

55


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

50


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

40


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

35


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

30


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

25 :boogie


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

20


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

15


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:yay
I think we're making a comeback


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! High Five Girls :-D

Good game Joshua :-D


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

:nw :nw :nw

You deserved that, well done girls!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALREADY!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

well... can we get another game started ladies?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone start please.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hmph... I hate when you girls get a head start... All well.

490


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

485

Girls won again?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

yup

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

520


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

525


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

540


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

545 (this is like some epic/futile game of tug of war).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555

yes Yes... it is
and so far, the guys are winning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

560 :kma


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

555!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

545


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

530


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

525


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

520


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

515


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

five hundred and thirty


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

535


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

540


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

545


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

540


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

555


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

560


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

565


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

570


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

565


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

570


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

575


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

580


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

585


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

590


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

595


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

600


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

595


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

590


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

595


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

590


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

585


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

590


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

590


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

585


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

580


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590

Wow... I must commend both sides a job WELL done... So far, the only person who's made errors on the counting was... ME, lol. But my mistakes have been corrected. 

So GREAT job everyone on paying strong attention to the numbers.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

585


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

615


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

620


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

625


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

630


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

625


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

630


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

635


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

640.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

645


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

650


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

645


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

640


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

635


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

630


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

525


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HEY!!!!!! GIRLS!!!!!!

YOU'RE CHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!

The last FOUR posts are 100 POINTS INCORRECT!!!

For that, the game will continue from the last LEGAL post. Which was 630 points by Fairlady at 3:17 today.

Continuing from there:


635

(Also, take notice girls. If such a mistake happens again, the GUYS will win by default.)


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

660


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

710


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

705


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

700


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

695


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

690


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

685


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

680


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

675


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

670


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

655!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

650


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

645


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

640


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

635


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

630


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

625


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

620


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

625


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

620


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

615


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

600


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

595


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

600


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

595


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

600


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

595


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

590


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

595


----------



## kellygottcha (Aug 21, 2012)

590


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

59S


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

590.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

585


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

580


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

575


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

570


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

565


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

570


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

565!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

There was a 10 point error on page 942 at the 2:01 pm post.

The points SHOULD NOW be 575, not 565. So continuing from there:


580


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

good catch.

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, thank you dream. But being the OP, that's kind of my job.
No big deal really. No one caught it is all.

590


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Osiris!

How goes things? Good?

600


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Pretty good at the moment, I have a test tomorrow morning which I should really be studying for but I can't get the will to start studying, lol. How are you?

605


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good myself. Actually just started my shift here at work, LOL

605


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645.

Edit: OH! You beat me scorpio. Good move

640


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NOW it's 650


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

665


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665!


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you keep changing your avatar Scorpio? Or are my eyes decieving me?

670


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

675


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

675


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> 670
> what do u want to do if ur eyes deceive u?


uh... do what?

670


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^660

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

you're 660 scorpio

665


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^670

675


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

670


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

675


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

685


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

680


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

690


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey! 680


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Hey! 680


I was wondering if anyone would notice, as I am a authority figure on this forum I am allowed to go up by 10. :teeth


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, its not fair! 680 :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay you win 685.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually... you're still off.

it should be 680 right now.

So this post makes it 685


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

675 <:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

68O


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

665


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

660


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

665


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

660


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

655


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

645


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

635


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

640


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

635


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

630


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

635


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

630


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

625


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

630


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

640


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

600


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

625


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

630


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, where you been girl?

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been out of town :b

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

630


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

635


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

630


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

625


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

620


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

615!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

610


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

605


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 40+ posts to use Sica, let's go to town! :whip

600


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

595


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

590


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

585

I have lots too I think :-D


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:boogie
580


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

575


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

570


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

565


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

550


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

545


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

540


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

535


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

530


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

525


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

520


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

515


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

510


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

505


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

500


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

495


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

490


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

485


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

480


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

475


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow... you girls are ANXIOUS! Aren't you?

475


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

470


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:teeth
465


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

460


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

455


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

450


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

445


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

440


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

_430_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:no
430


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

425!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420'


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

420$


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:duel

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

430


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

425


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

430


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

425;


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

420


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415

edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Im out of posts!!!!!!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

410!!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

hehe
405


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay 400


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

395


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

390


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

385


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

380


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

375


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

365


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

355


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

350


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350

(HEY! What'a you know. I've still some left. PAYBACK TIME!!!!!!)


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

345


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

340


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

335


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

330


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

325


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

320

Damn, that was my last one!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

315


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

320


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

315'


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

31O


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3 TEN!!!!!!!!i!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310

Something about 300 souls?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

305


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

310


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

300


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

290


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

285


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

290


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

285


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

280


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

285


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

280


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

275


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

270


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

265


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

255


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

255


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

260


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

265


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

270


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I declare this to be the start of the greatest comeback in SAS history.

275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

280


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

285


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

290


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

295


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

300


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

295

No. Just no.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

300


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

295

I said no.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

i say yes 
300


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

295

Shheeeeeeiiiit!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

300 again


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

305


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

310


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

305


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

310! There we go! The best is yet to come!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

315


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

320!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

315 :banana


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

315


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

320


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

325


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

330


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

335


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

340


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

345


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

35O


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

345!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350

it's on now


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

345;


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350

:duel


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

345


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350

:duck


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

350


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

355


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

360


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

365


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

370


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

360


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

455


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

360


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Come on, we're going steadily uphill. 365


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

365


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

365!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Could you please go to bed or something? :b

365


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

370


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

375


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

380


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> 375
> Nope, cuz it's 7PM here :boogie


Aha! So you're from Eastern Asia. Interesting...

380


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

380


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

3 8 5


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If i make it 385,it stays that way!Don't mess with a bad guy!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

380


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

380,baaaaaaa!I love a challenge!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, stop it. We were just coming back. 370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365 ;>


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

370


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

360 degree.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

365


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

360


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

350


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

355


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

340 (thats what it should be)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wait i think it should be 350


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No way no way, 330


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

its 350,and i know im right.Continue.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

350 again


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

355


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

350


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

345


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

340


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

345


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

350!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

345


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

350


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

345


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

350


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

345


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

345


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

350


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

355


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

350


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

355


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This comeback isn't really proceeding... 370


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

375


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

380


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

385


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

390


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

395


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

400!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

400


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

405


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

405


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

405
:duck


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410

Awesome work on keeping the points steady everyone.
I noticed a couple mistakes a few pages ago. But, you all noticed them and corrected the game thusly. So good work everyone on paying attention well.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405

Thanks GameGuy n.n


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

425


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

420


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

435. how u been game guy, long time no see!!!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

430


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

435


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

430!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435

Pretty good Trcy. I felt a little depressed earlier, but I'm doing better now.

And you?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

440. ok, SAS is getting me down after being so active the last liek half a year. Trying to take a break and get some real life **** started. lol. Good to hear you feelin better!!! Is it the DOD factor again?!?!?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! That's PART of it.

450


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

455! Good to hear, hope the other part has been good too!!!! I got one more day fo work tomorrow, then an alcohol filled weekend. Hopefully I survive. lol. My live rhate sme


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

475


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

470!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

475


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

480. Come on guys! We're almost back!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485

Guys... LEARN HIS (^) MOTIVATION!!!!!

Good attitude Daniel.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. 490!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

495


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

500!! Yay! Let's win this!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OKAY GUYS!

This post starts our lead!!!!

505


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> 500!! Yay! Let's win this!


Calm down Daniel it's only a game. :sus 510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515

Don't tell him to calm down. That's a good attitude to have.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, can you believe the most previous win was over a week ago?

525


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

530


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

535


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

540


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

545


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont care I wont carry the flag anymore. 

I know its probably not 340. But 340 anyway..


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

550


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

545


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

350


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

555


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

560


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

555


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

560


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You have 445 points to victory! 555!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

550


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

555


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

550!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

545


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

550


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

545


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

540


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

535


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

530


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, quit it. We were just having the most spectacular comeback in the history of SAS.

535


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

530


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

535


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

540


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

535


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

540


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

550
this game will never end...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

well... this IS the longest period between wins this thread has ever had. But will eventually have a winner. *coughs* GUYS *coughs*

555


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

560


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

565


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

570


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

575


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

590


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

585


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

590


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

585


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

590


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

595


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

590


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

595!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

590.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

595


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

590


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

585


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

580


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

585


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

580!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

585!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

580


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

590!


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

600! Yeah! Onto victory!


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

600


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

605


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

600


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^595

600

Oh, and congratz to EVERYONE on making yet another record for this thread. This is WITHOUT a doubt, the longest game ever played. So far, the last recorded win was by the GALS on October 31st, which was 10 days ago and counting. So good job GALS on defending your previous win. And good job GUYS for straining to win again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:no 610


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

605! 😝


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

620


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

615


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

620


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

615


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

610


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

605


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

600


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

600


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

595


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

525


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

595


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

600


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

605!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

615


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

610


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

610.


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

610..


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

615 ..


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

620. Slowly but steadily, we move forward.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

625 true


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

630

;_;


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

630:b


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635 :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

640


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

645 :yay


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

645

:no


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655...


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

650...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655 methinks


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

650 it's an even number:b


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah but 655 is bigger


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nah 655


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

655


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

650...


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

645


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

640


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:no

645


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

640


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

645 :x


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650 :d


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

645


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650 grrr


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

645!!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

655! :mum


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

660 dad!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

655


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

660?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

665 woohoo!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

670


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

665


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

670 my fair lady


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It's 680 my good sir.Check your maths.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

The next page didn't show up  685


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

700


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

720! I've always known we could do it!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

725 yes we can


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

730


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

735


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

740


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

745


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

740


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

745


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

750


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760..


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

755.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760....


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

755!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's 760


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

No it's 755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, it's 760


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Nope... 755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760 I think


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

765


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

770


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

775


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

770


----------



## StrawberryCAKE (Aug 14, 2011)

765


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

760


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

765


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS!!!!!
Way to push on!!!

775


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

780


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

795


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

800


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!

LOL! Ladies, don't make this (^) Mod Mad, LOL!!!

810


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

nah i'm pretty chilled :lol 815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, lol, I've never seen a Mod as active as you are Neo. LOL, Thanks.

830


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

840 - currently report queue is empty .. so.. checking out the lighter aspects of SAS


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha 845


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

850


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

855


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

860


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

865


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

870


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

875


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

880 - this seems all to easy


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

885 yep


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

900!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... yes and no. This game ends when it reaches 1000. But actually, this game is holding the current record for Longest Game Played. It's lasted for the past week and a half. So the girls put up a good defence there for a while. 

905


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

920


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright Guys, looks like this win is finally in the bag.

940


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

96O


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

975


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

990


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

1000! That was fun, thanks guys


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Woooo!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!!!!!!!

alright guys!!
woooooooooo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, that game was played 12 days before it ended.

GOOD JOB to everyone who played for defending their team for that long.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup... you waited too long Scorpio


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

wow finally. lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay! :yay I knew it, from the start.



Daniel C said:


> I declare this to be the start of the greatest comeback in SAS history.
> 
> 275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes sir Daniel. And for your GREAT faith and dedication, YOU may have the honor of starting the next game.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, thank you. But I think I'm not going to partake in this one before I get all fanatical again. It's really scary what this game does to me. :S

Anyway, *500*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! I hear ya.

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505!


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

505


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

495


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

500


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

505


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

500


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

505


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

510


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

530


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

535


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

540


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

555


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

565


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

570


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

575


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

580


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

585


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

590


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

595


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

600


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

625


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

630


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

625


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

630


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

625!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

no, 630


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

No, 630!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

635


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

640 I yhink


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

635


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

635?


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

645

bring on the edits...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

650, edit


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

655 should be here


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

650


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

655 now


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

660


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

655


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

665


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

660 now


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

660


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

670 circular


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

670, 
we missed a -5 at the end of the last page,


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675, ugh


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

670


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

675 again


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

680


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

680.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

685 again


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

690?


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

700!


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

705


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

710


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

715


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

720

haha, looks like the girls gave up again...


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

725


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

730, just us, but I may switch at some point


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

735

switch....?
:con


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

740, I'll be counting down :/


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

745


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

750

I'm still your brother, it's just Lisa


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

755


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

760 not yet brother


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

765


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

770


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

775


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

780


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

785


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

790


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

785


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

790 d


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

785


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

790...


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

795


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

800


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

805


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

810


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

815


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

815


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820...


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

825


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

0


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

8==D


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

825
:wtf


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

835 Back in the game.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

840


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

845


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

850


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

855


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

860


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

865


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

870!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

880


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

870


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOW!

Already in the 800's eh?
Not 24 hours ago the game had just barely begun.

GOOD JOB GUYS!

885


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

880.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

895


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

910


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

915


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

915


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

905


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

910


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

905


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

895


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

880


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

885


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

880


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

885.shut up cm!


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

880


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Go away CT! 875


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

870

How.... Did it become like this? ;-;


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

860


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

850


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

855


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

860


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

865


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

860


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

865


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

860


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

885


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

890


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

895


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

900


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

905


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

910


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

915


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

920


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

925


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

930


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

935


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

940


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

945


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

950


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

955


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

960


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

965


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

970


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

975


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

980


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

985


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

990


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

995


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Again


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Fak no : D

Congrats you guys!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats guys, haven't been on for a few days and you won.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

J85HUA said:


>


Oh gud,vhe von! :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good job guys.


500!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Again???!

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490

Yep ;_;


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

485 ._.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

500


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495

;_;


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

500?


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490

;_;


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

495...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490

;-;


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

495
:roll


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

495


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

490


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

500


----------



## awesome sauce (Oct 16, 2012)

505


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

495


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

500


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

505


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

475


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

470


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

465


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

460


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

455


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

450


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

445


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

440


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

435


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

440


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

445


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

450


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

455


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

460


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

465


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

470


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

475


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

480


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

495


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

500


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505 :d


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510 :d


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

515


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

525


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

530


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

535


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

540


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

545


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

540


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh...ooops. 545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550
:duel


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

550...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

540


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

530


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

525


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

520


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

510


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

515


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

505


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

500.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

480


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

475


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

470


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

465


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

465


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh...460


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

455


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

450


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

445


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

450


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

445


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

440


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

435


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

430


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

425


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

420


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

415


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

nice try sica. 

400


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

395


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

400


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

aaarrrggghhhh....

405


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

400


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

395 :boogie


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

390


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

385

F yea!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

390,
hell no!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

385


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

390


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

385


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

375


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

375


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

380


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

385


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

380


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

385!


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

390


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

380


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

edit: 385


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

375


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

365


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

360


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

355!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

39O


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

385


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

380 :3


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

375


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

370


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

360


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES! Let's bring this game back up!

390


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

395


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

400


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

400


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

405


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

395

Btw... Colonel, are you the General now? 0.0


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

390


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

385


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

385


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

375


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

370


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

365


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

355


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

345


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

340


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

330


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

325


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

315


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

305


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

300


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

295


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

290


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

285


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

280


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

275


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

270


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

275


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

270


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

275


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

280


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

285


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

290


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

285


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

290


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

285


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

285...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

290


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

285


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

280


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

285


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

290


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

285


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

280


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

275


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

270


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

265


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

260


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

255


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

250


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

245


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

240


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

235


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

230


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

225


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

220


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

215


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

220


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

215


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

210


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

205


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

200


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

195


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

190


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

185


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

180


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

175


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

170


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

165


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

160


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

155


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

160


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

155


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

160


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^150

155


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

150


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

155


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

150


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

145


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

140


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

135


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

130


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

125


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

130


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

125


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

120


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

115


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

110


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

105


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

100


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

95


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

90


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

85


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

80


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

75


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

70


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

65


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

60


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

55


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

50


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

45


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

40


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

35


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

30


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

25


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

30


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

25.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3O


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

2 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

30


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

25!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

20


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

15


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

15


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

15


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

20


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

25


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

20


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

25!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

20!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2S


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

2o


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

25!!


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

20


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

25


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

30


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

30


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

30


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35...


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

30


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35....


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

30,


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35.......


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

30....,,.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

35.........................


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

30:


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Thirty Five


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

40


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Forty Five


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fifty!


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

40


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Fifty


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

45;


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

50


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

55


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

50,


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

55


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

50


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

45


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

40

Yea gurls!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

35


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

25


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

30


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

20


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

25


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

20


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

10


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10, yesss


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. I just woke up xD


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10!

Edit: nooooooooooooo.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> No way, we winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :banana


:yes :clap :boogie


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> Is this u???


More like this


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, congratz girls.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well ladies... How's about starting a new game eh?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

So... let the game begin >;D

500


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

500


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

505,okay,who's the bloke that let the females win?Huh!Who are u!Ur going on mein list!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

515


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

510


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

560


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

565


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^Typo?

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

585


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

575

:3


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

585!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

580!!!!!!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

590!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

595


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

600!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

605


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

610!


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

611


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

616 lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

620!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

995


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

630!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

635


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

630


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

635


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

6 sumthing


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

610


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

635!!!!

well if were gonna skip around....995


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lolwut? 640!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

645


----------



## buckmg1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Over 9000!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm confused. lol 640


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

630 wait i got ****en confuzed hold up ****s going to fast!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

its 655

or 1000? i forget...im pretty sure it was 1000...

oh hey guys win!

500


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

650!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

655


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah right chieve cheater! 650


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

655


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

660

lol no i was just trying to clear things up since everyone was confused


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

655


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

660


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

665


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

670


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

675


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

680


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

675


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

680


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

685


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

690


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

695


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

700!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

705


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

700


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

705


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

710


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

715


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

710


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

705!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

No go away its 710


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

715


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

piss off chieve 710


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

720


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

wth^^ 710


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol i thought someone said 715. Lol 715


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

710


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

715


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

7 1 0


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

705


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

710


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

715


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

725


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

720


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

725


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

730


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

735


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

740


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

735


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

740


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^post doesn't count. (nice try Pastels)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

f u c k 735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No cussing please

740


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

* fudge* 735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

74O


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

730


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

720.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

710


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

705


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

700


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

695


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

690


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

685


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

670


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

675


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

650


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

655


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

650


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

655


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

650


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

640


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Uh-oh, Scorpio is joining the action >.>

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

650


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

640


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

635


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

630


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

625


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

620.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

615


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

610


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ty^ 625


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

620,,


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Cam1, the girls were right. ^Sica should be 610.

So, 
615


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

620


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

615


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

640


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

635


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

630


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

635


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

640

I just now reazlied that this was my 1337th post. :boogie


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

640


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

635


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

625


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

615


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

595


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

590


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

585


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

580


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

575


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

580


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

575


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

565


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

570


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

575


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

565


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

560


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

565


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

560


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

555


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

590


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Strwbrry. How are you?

610


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

625


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6OO


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

This is getting a tad repetitive...

600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595 >:c


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:eyes600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595 :evil


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mum

Ok I'm done


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595

Bwahahahaha


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

600


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

595 u___u


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600:bash


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

605


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

610. Woof


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

615


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

610


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

615!!!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

615


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

600


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

595


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

600


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

595


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

600


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Pfffffffffffffffffft. 600


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

605!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## MikeFloyd (Nov 25, 2012)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

595


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

590


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

595


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

600


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6OO


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

595


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

595


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

590


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

615.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GOOPUS!!!

You broke us out of that 600-605 spat.


LET'S KEEP IT GOING!!!

620!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

625!

Edit: DAMN YOU!

620!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

No dice! 

620!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Yay!!!! 625 - help me out guys!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no!^ 620


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

625! Muhahaha... man, I'm on the Watchtower!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

620


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

625.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

635 troops!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

:~(

635 I said, I said!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope!

655


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

660

I carried the male flag all the way through from 5am

Although if I ever have a sex change, this'll be the first place I think of. Promise.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Very funny sham.

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
Honestly Scorpio... I might be next. LOL.

665


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

670

Well if I do change genders, you can give me some make up tips?

Not that I'm, yanno, considering it any time soon.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmm, we'll have to negotiate that - clothing tips?

675 in the mean time.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm... I could get into that conversation. I need some good tips myself.

680


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

685

700 is the promised land!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... just my show size really... for now anyway.
But I'de rather not ask in THIS thread

690


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh you flirt. You'll say anything to get me to undergo a massive life-changing operation for the sake of a web forum game! I know your type! 

In the mean time, 695!! Go GameGuy!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

695

I have never been accused of that before. 

C'mon guys, gimme a slam dunk here!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

:boogie

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I DO have another thread thought that you two are welcome to talk in if you want to.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f19/its-official-218973/

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710 =}


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

The boys are back in town!

710


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

On the bright side, you've fought a sorta Luke Skywalker Darth Vader epic battle in the name of your gender. Seriously, I'm considering putting this down on my CV!

710


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

710 

Well I could do data entry. Or maybe work at a till with basic arithmetic.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Scorpio. Just... No.

720


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

725

3/4 mark!

I'm gonna pick a nice dress and show a bit of cleavage and thigh. They won't be looking at my face; I am so in!

Mental note: shave legs.

Edit: Does it show I've not slept all night - 725 is 3/4 of 1,000. *face palm*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Amen!

730


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

745

We're blasting this!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Even in a dress, I would so be a lesbian, sorry!

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... I do now.

745


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

745

You'd look stunning, darling, absolutely stunning, don't get me wrong!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But truthfully schammie... I think "you and I" would be more of a scammie.

(lol, sorry. Couldn't resist that rhyme.)

750


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

745


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

ALERT! ALERT! The women are fighting fire with fire. 

All men man their battle stations! 

750

NOW we're 3/4's!

This could be the start of something beautiful GameGuy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I know right.

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750!

Something Im learning about this game...
It's hard to play this AND watch YouTube at the SAME time.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

You are desperate to cause disruption with the guys scoring Scorpio!

Actually no, you're trying to encourage the guys into scoring... !

755!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BLAME HER!

76o


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't wanna come across as having no life or anything, but I'm refreshing this page like mad!

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Me too.

765


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

765!

LOL @ us getting the numbers all wrong cus of the speed we're posting at.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770

edit: Yes way, dudette

765


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

765


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

765! (after you all correct  )

Damnit, where did fairy come from! You can't start playing fair - that's unfair!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765

this one is correct!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

770!

This is like ebay sniping, it's getting manic!

Wonder who's gonna hit their 50 post a day limit first!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

770

And we're the goodies! The girls have gotta be the baddies!

Cus we're winning, and good always wins!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

770

There is nothing, NOTHING, any of us could POSSIBLY be doing that's more important than this. 

I don't want to over play it, but this is for the future of man / woman kind!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

It's been fun! 770 

Gotta run for a bit too! Need fresh coffee and breakfast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

I can post again!

edit: never mind


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760

Looks like I had a few more posts than I thought


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

760


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

765


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

765!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

775 our coz is near!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

780!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

765


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

770


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

780!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

780

here is a quick joke.

Jeff told them their is a terrorist on SAS.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775

Wat.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

T-780 and counting.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

775


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> yahoooooooooooooooo, I can post again, lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Stop it!Ur making my me dizzy:mum:mum:mum:mum:no:mum:mum!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

765


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

760.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

755


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

760


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

755


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

750


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

745


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

740


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

745


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

740


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

745.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745....


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*740*


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

765


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

770


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

765


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

770


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

775


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

770


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

775


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

770


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sus775


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

770


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

765


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

760


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

765

Where have all the ladies gone...:um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

770


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

775


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

770


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

785


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

795


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

oop. i meant 805


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

805


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

A HA HA HA HA HA. Cue Fight Music. You ladies ain't runnin over the men NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! I am here. So let's open up the window, say "waz up" and put up an 805. I'm back baby.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

810


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

805


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

800


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

805


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

800


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

795


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

795


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

790


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

795


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

790


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

785


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

780


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

775


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

780


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

785


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

790 im taking thisback!


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

795, no you don't


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

800!


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

790


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

790


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

7 9 0


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

790


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

780


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

775


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

775


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

765


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

745


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

740


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

735


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

725


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

730


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

735


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^735

740


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

735


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

735


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Only 730 away from winning ladies.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*730*


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

720


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

725


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

720


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

720


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

735


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

730

Aww hell naw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

7
3
5


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

740


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

745


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

750


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

755


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

755


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

755


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

755


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

760


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

765


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

770


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

775


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

780

Any second now...


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

780


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

785


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

780


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

785


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

790


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785

I feel as if I'm treading water here. lol


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

790

I feel your pain sumbirdy - never thought we'd get past 780.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

790


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

775


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

765


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

755


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

745


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

735


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

73O


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

735


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

7 3 0


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

725


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

730.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

730


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread keeps leading me to the 50 post limit, but I can't resist >.>

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ikr!

740


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

745!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

750!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

755!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

755


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

760

I'll keep sumbirdy occupied in the other thread, you guys go post crazy.


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

745


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll read that as 755.

So 760


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

765


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

770


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

C'mon GameGuy - tag team action!

785


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

790


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

795


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

800


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

We meet again, Scorpio. 

815

That has such a James Bond vibe to it. Way more suited to end of the world than beating y'all in a numbers game.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

825, peace?? WHat's that?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

825.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

830

We do this 'because' we care.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

830


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

830


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

830.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

820


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

825. lol well I suppose it's the end of the sneak attack. You girls have a few more days to live...


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

825


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

825!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

815


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

820

We shall never surrender!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

810


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

810

Guys, wtf? Get your asses back in here!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

800


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

800

:boogie:boogie


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

795

Now I'm getting "This is a duplicate of a post you made in the last 5 minutes"

Even the server's against me!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

810

We can do this!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

820

Yee-ha!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

82o

YOU BUTTER BELIEVE IT SISTA!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

825

NO MERCY!

Well maybe a lil.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

83S

Im going away for a moment.

So now's your chance ladies.

*Edit*: Im back, lost your chance.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

830

Come on Scorpio!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

840


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

855


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

860


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

855


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

850


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

845


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

840


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

845


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

845


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

840


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

845


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

84o


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

835


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

840


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

835


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Just visiting. 

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Just visiting.
> 
> 830


825 You should come back more often!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice try pastels.

835


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

830


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

825


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

830


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

825


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

820


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

825


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

830


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

pastels said:


> You should come back more often!


Hi Pastels! I will try.  :squeeze



GameGuy said:


> Nice try pastels.


:b

*825*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

820


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

815


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*820*


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

825


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

825


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

830


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

835


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

840


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

835


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

830


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

825


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

825


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

830...


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

825


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825.


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

820


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

825...


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

820


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

815


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

820


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

810


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

805


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Fairydust missed Josh2323's post.

so it's actually

815 now.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

815


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

820..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

835


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

840


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

845


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

950


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

855, ^ I wish


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

860


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

855


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

860


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

865


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

860


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

855


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

880 lets go for the win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895

Wow, this game is close to making a record. It's be going since November 21st, which was 11 days ago today, Dec. 2nd. So, come the 5th, if this game is still being played, a new record will be made.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

900

Oh yeah I haven't noticed. It has been going on for some time.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, the previous win was by the Gals on Nov. 21.


905


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

910 Here I was thinking that this game was never won LOL :um

ok well I'm going off to sleep, let the games continue for some other day


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

915


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

920


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

925


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Josh - if you've got the posts to spare - we can finish this off with a sneak attack.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't know about Josh... BUT I DO!!!!!!

930!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

WOOT!!!!

935 Sir!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

945,today,we shalt win.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

950

I love the smell of Guys Vs Gals in the morning.

It smells like... victory!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955!!



v= 960


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

970 :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

990


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

995!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Touchdown!!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1000


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I dedicate this victory to those that fell along the way. 

Mainly Scorpio90, who did a sterling job at trying to hold us back!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:evil:drunk:yay:banana:kma:clap:boogie:teeth


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah man, it feels good to start the day off with a win.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shalt vhe start again?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

si


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Si si.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

510,DAMN,Sorry,new to tis game.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

edit- My bad guys, knocked out early.
520


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

525


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

520


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

525


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

530


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

525


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

525


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

510


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

475


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

480


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

475


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

470


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

465


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

460


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

455


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

450


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

445


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

440


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

435


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4ES!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

430?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fo TWENT'A FI!!!!!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

42O


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

black... just give up already.


425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Huh... women.

425


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

420

Boi you best be behavin


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy? BOY?!!

Young lady I'll have you know Im OLDER than you. Now respect your elders and give up.

425!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

430


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

43O


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

445

Edit:How do you guys like my new sig?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

440


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

445,u dont like my new sig!How dare u!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

It's cool panda

450


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

455


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Trcy. It's been a while. How are ya?

465


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

470. Alright man. Break from SAS has been great. You?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Same Ol' Same Ol'

475


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480. haha, life just goes on no matter how it affects us or how we feel. Humbling thought eh?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup. I've started a new hooby though. Buuuuuuut... maybe it's not you're "cup of tea".

lol

485


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

490. Spill it! Even if it isn't, I never judge! Unless u hurt living things or do some nastay shiettt!! lol. As you know, my only hobby is bball, and drinking alcoholllll.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol.

Better idea, just look up my "It's Offical" thread.

495


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

500. Before I look it up, is it DoD?!?!? Just a wild guess from where I left off befor emy break!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505

Sadly... no. She and I haven't talked in a while. She hasn't been on for a while mainly. And I know why, but she may not want people knowing. So I'll respect her privacy and keep my mouth shut about her ordeals.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

510. Good of you sir. Respect to you for being like that! Man, slowly we inch towards the victory for men!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL... what?

515


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

520, haha, I mean in this Gals vs Guys game haha. Look man, we about to swing this game in a plus 100 point difference for da boys!!!!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, sure. I knew that's what you meant. 

525

Edit: STEPHANIE!!!!!!! NO!!!!

520


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

515


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

525. I lost my internet lingo. I dont know what anything here means anymore honestly. lol.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^520

525


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

535. u slow gameguy!!!!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

you guys are messing it up >_< 525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FREEZE!!!!!!

Game is paused momentarily so I can recalculate the CORRECT points!

NO POST AFTER THIS ONE WILL COUNT!



Edit:

Okay, the current correct point is at 530.

So start from there.

530


Edit 2:

DARN! Im out of posts!!!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

525 hahahahha ... im glad GameGuy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

530. K, now I feel stephy her ebe purposefully goign down ten instead of five. COMMISH GAMEGUY, HAND DOWN THE FINE AND PUNISHMENT!!!!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

525... lol sorry XD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530

this darn system. I've only used 22 posts. Counting this one. So HOW am I out?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

525... dammit.. he's back


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

530


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

525 you shall not win!


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

520, we will not surrender.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

520.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

520


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

515


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

510*


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

505


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

490


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

485


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

480


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

475


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

470


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

465


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

460


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

455


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

450


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

445


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

440


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

445


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

440


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

435


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

440


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

435


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

425


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

420


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

415


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

410


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

415


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

410


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

405


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

410


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

405


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

410


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

405


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

400


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

395


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

390


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

395


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

390


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

385


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

380


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


Im curious if there's any way to make this game a little more interesting? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

385

Editgameguy,well,how about we also use pics of numcb3rs here?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

385


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Noooo 390!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

395!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn you panda! I will eat you! 390!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

390!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395

Okay, I think I know of a way to REALLY make this game a little more interesting.

Every game, I will choose a 3-color font combination code. When ever you post here, make each number a different color. And, if anyone correctly guesses the 3-color code I have chosen, then their team will automatically win that game.

How's that sound?

(http://www.pagecolor.com/Colors/ColorNames.php)


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395

Well, what do you all think about my idea?

Do you think that'd add some "spice" to this game? Or should we just leave it as is?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

390


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe just leave it as it is. :S


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

385


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

380


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

375


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

370


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

375


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

370


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

365


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

360


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

355


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

350


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

345


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

340


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

335


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

330


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

320


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

315


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

320


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

315


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

320


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

325


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

330


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

325


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

330


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

325


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

330


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

325


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

320


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

325


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

330


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

325


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

320


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

315


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

310


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

315


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

310


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

315


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

310


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

305


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh no!The prophecy is becoming true!

310!


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

315


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

310


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

305


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

300


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

295


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

290


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

295


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

290


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

295!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

290!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hold your smileys!295!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

lol 290


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

295!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

290


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

295


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

300, This is Sparta!!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

305


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

300


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

295


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

290


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

285


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

280


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

275


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

270


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

265


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

260


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

255


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

250


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

245


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

240


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

245


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

240


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

245


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

240


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

245


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

240


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

235


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

235


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

230 - Go ladies!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

235


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

230


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

235


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

230


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

235


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

240


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

235


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

230


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

225


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

220


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

215


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

210


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

205


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

210


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

205


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

200


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

195


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

190


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

185


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

190


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

185


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

190!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

185


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

175


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

170


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

165


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

160


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

150


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

145


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

135


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

135


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

135


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

130


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

135


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

130


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

125


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

120


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

we're gonna lose this one aren't we.

125


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

130


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

125


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

130


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

125


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

130


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

135


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

130


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

125


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

120


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

115


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

110


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

105


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

100


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

95


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

90


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

85


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

85 was posted twice...should i go to 75?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

hm... yeah. 
My bad for the 85. I shall fix it. ^^

Anyways 70


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

it's ok 

65


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

60


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

55


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

50


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

45


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

50


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

45


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5O


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

45.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

40


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

35


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

30! Woot, we are winning!


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

25
yeah!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

20 Yay! So close...


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

15


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

10


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

5


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

0 weeeeeeeeee WIN!


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

woooo!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

We won! That is awesome!


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I started a new one!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn! I've been neglecting this thread the past week or so >.>

So many 50 post limits, but oh well.

505!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

500


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

500


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

dagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg wen i was here it was almost at 50 and now 500 come on! 500

edit nevermind lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

pastels said:


> dagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg wen i was here it was almost at 50 and now 500 come on! 500


Lol. New game, you guys won 

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Lol. New game, you guys won
> 
> 505


oh lmao! great great job girls!!!!!!!!!!!! 500


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

480


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

475


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

480


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

475


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

5hundo


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

5hundo


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

500


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

495


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

490


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

475


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

480


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

485


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

475


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

470


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

I think we missed bullsfan's contribution.

480 now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^correct

485


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

500


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

500.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

505.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

510


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

515.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

520


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

525


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

530


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

525


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

510


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

505


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

500


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

490


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

stephanie13021988 said:


> 490


Cheeeeeeeeeat! I'm not playing anymore! cry

505!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

oh crap.. sorry 500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

510.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

510


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

515


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

510


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

510


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

510.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

505


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

490


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

485


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

480


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

485


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

490.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490 now


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Four hundred and ninety [email protected]


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525!!!


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

530


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

545


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

550


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

560!


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

675!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

680


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

675


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

680!


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

685


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

690


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

685


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

690.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

690


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

685


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

680


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

685


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

680


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

685


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

680


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

685!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

690


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

685


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

690


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

685


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

675


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

680


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

675


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

670


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

665


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

660


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

655


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

660


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

655.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

645


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

640


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

635


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

630


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

625


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

620


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, 620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620...


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620..


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620....


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

615


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

615.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

620 k


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

No. 615.


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

620


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

That's evil. 
615.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

605


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

585


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

580


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

575


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

565


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

560


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

515


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

510


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

omg we got whipped so bad

485!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

485


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

485


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

485


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

480


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

485


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

490


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

485


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

480


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

475


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

470


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

475


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

470


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

465


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

460


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

455


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

450


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

455


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

450


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

450


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

445


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

450!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

445.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

We need reinforcements!

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol, talk about determination.

435.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

440!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

440!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435!


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440..


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435!.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440..


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

430


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

435


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

430


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

435'


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

430


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

425


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

430


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

420

BLAZE IT

lol j/k


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

420


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

425


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

1000 we win


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

^Nice try

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

435


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

445


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

435


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

430!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

425


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

420


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

425. This is getting intense.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

430


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

435


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

440


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

445


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

450


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

445


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

440! You guys!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no shrimpy... Four, Fourty, FIVE!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

..I said Four Fourty.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440 + 5


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4 4 0


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Cccc xxxv


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

435.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

No. 435.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

430


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

425


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

~


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

420!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

410 (if we count further)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok ok, theres a mistake above.

It is actually 425


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^420

425


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

430


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 30


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

420 

Lol, I f'ed up there


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

415
No worries


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

420


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

415


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

410


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

415 :tiptoe


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

410


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

4 1 5


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

410


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

415 :sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

425


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

440


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

455


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

480


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

495


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

490


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

485


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

480


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

475


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

480


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

475


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

470


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

475


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

470.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

465


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

470


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

465


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

470


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

465


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

460


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

455


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

450


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

445


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

450


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol. 445.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

445


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

440


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

radiohead


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

460


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

455


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

460.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

520


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

54O


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

545


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

560


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

575


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

570


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

565


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

560


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

555


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

550


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

545


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I make it 5 4 0.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

535


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

530


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

525


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

530


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530

Man... You gals are RELENTLESS!!!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

535


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

530


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

525


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

515


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

510


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

515


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

510


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

515, nope.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

525,,


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

525


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

525


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

520


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Good thread to increase number of posts 
525


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

515


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

510


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

505


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

500


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

495


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

490


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

come on, guys
495


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

500!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

495.. >:]


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

500


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

495


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

490


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

495


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

490


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

495


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

500


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

505


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

510


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!! We're STILL here?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


520!



edit: LOL! We're all close to breaking a record with this game. Come saturday, this game will make the record for "Longest Game Played". Today, the 19th, is the 11th day running.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

515


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

535


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

540


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

535


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

530


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

540


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

545


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mistake above at 6:45! By toutenkarthon.

Sumbirdy's post above SHOULD ACTUALLY be 540. So, starting from there:

545


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

550


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

545


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

huh...

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh man... Just give up doll


545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

You don't have to keep going c

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, you know the rule... Ladies (quit) first.

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For crying out loud!!!!!
We can't get the score out of this area!

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd rather be playing guitar q:

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

*540*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545

:yawn...:fall


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

oke

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES! Finally!!!

555!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

530


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

525


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.525.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

520 #winning


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

520


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

525!


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

505


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

540


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

545


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

550


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

560


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

555


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

560 "This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes." ??? This whole thread is duplicates


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

565


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

570


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

565


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

570 ..


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

565.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

570


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

575


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

570


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

575.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

570.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

575.,,


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580...


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575..


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580....


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575...


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580..


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575....


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

580-
gg I'm done


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

575


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

580


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

585.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

605


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

610


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

605


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

610


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

605


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

600


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

600


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600!


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600?


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

600?!


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

"600"


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

590


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

585


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

580


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

575


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

580


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

575


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

570


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

570
.............


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

565


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

560


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

535


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

540


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550 ahhhhh this game is never going to end haha


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

545


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

545


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

550


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

545


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

545.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

555


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

535


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

530


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

530


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

525


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

525


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

485


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475..


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

495


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

495

Edit: Too late...

500


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

505.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

505


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

505


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

^Shoo! 

500


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

^No

505

shoo

edit
500


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

500

Edit: That was messed up. This post should be 505 if I'm not mistaken

So: *505*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

yep

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

...510...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

485


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

485


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

490


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

490


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

495


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.495.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

490


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

475


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

465


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

455


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

445


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

440


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

430


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

420


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

410


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

400


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

390


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

380


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

370


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

360


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

355


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

350


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

340


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

330


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

325


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

320


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

315


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

305


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

300


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

295


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

305

Edit : 300


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

295.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

290


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

285


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

275


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

275


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

280

edit 275


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

270


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

275


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

255


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

250


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

245


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

250.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

245


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

240


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

235


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

230


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHEW! Talk about a long absence. 5 days I was gone, and it's down to 235. Good Job Girls!


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

230


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I noticed a 10 point mistake on the previous page at 7:37pm. The points are now supposed to be at 235.



SO, 235


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

240


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

235


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

240


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

250


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

255


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

265


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

270


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

280


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

285


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

280


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

285


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

290


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

295


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NEO!

What's up bud!

300


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

305


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> NEO!
> 
> What's up bud!
> 
> 300


Just cruisin' after a pretty good day. Hope you had a good one too 

310


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neo said:


> Just cruisin' after a pretty good day. Hope you had a good one too
> 
> 310


I am so far. How was your Christmas?

315


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

320


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

325!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

330


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I am so far. How was your Christmas?
> 
> 315


Yeah, nice and relaxing for once (@ home), which isn't always the case at Christmas lol.

What about you, hope it wasn't too crazy :lol

Gonna go offline soon, so ttyl!

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neo said:


> Yeah, nice and relaxing for once (@ home), which isn't always the case at Christmas lol.
> 
> What about you, hope it wasn't too crazy :lol
> 
> ...


Mine was fun. But kinda short. Still, nothing says "I love you" like 20 pairs of new underwear. Thanks mom. :roll

340

edit: Ciao Neo


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

345


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

355


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

360


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

355.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

365


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^360

365


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

360


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

360...I hope I post this in time


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

365.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4everplaid said:


> 360...I hope I post this in time


LOL! Actually... you didn't, lol.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mistake was made in this new page's start.

Starting post should be 355, not 360.


360


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

365


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

360


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

4everplaid said:


> 360


i can't win!!!!! :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

365


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

370


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

375


edit: AW!!! Darn! 370


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

man... this just WONT end... will it.

370


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

365....lol nope


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

360


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

365


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

360


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360

wow, man. You girls are RELENTLESS!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

375


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

380


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

385


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

380


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

385.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

39S!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

400


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

395


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

400.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

395


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

400!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

450


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

455


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

450


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

445


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

450


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

455


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

445


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

445


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

440


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

435


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

425


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

420


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

415


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

410


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

405


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

400


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

395


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

390


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

385


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

380


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

385


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

380


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

375


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

370


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

365


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

360


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

355


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

350


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

325


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

320


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

315


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

310


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

305


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

310


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

305


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

310


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

315


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

335


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

335


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

335!


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

330.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

340


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

340


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

340


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

345


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

340


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

345.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

350


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

355


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

360


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

365


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

370


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

375


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

390


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

395


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

400!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

395


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

390


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

385


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

390


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

385


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

390


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

395!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

390


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

385


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

390


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

385


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

390!!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

385


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

390.00000000000 ....


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

395


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

400.1


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

395


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

400

C'mon guys, let's win this thing ...


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

405!
guys are so much better than gals, uh!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

410

let's go go go!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

405. 

Sigh.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

410
prove me wrong tomato empress, prove me wrong


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

405. 

I'll try, cutie.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

you're on!
410


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Cake. 

405.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Cherry-flavoured ice cream!
410


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

:yes 420


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Only 5 per turn mate  
so lets consider this one as the real 420!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Blecch(x

415


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

425! :d


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

425


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Obviously not here, mwuahha

425!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

420


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

425!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

415


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

dang, reinforcements
420


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Hahaha

415


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

420!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

415


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

420


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

425 C'mon!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Still 425 ...

No matter how hard you try to bamboozle us guys


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

425!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

425
Keep trying dollie! keep trying


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

435 .... !!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430

Are you trying to distract me by pming me?(x


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

425


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

430
how dare you make such insinuations!
yes I am


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

435!!!

Yes, somebody ask for her number!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

425

Thought so!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

430!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

425.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

430
You are stubborn, I'll give you that much!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

435...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

435


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

430


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

ughhh 435


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

$#^&* 435


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

*435*


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

440 
check your pms dollie, DISTRAAACTION


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

445 yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

440


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

445


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

450


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

455


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

450


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

455!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450. 

Damn you


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

grrrr 455


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

460
I abuse my influence


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455. 

I can tell. q:


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

460!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

465
I'm a jerk c:


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

470 i can smell victory


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

465. 

Nahh


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

470 we r gonna win this


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

465


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

465


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460..


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Lets do this Joey! 
465


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

470


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

465


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

470.0000


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

475
Come on girlies!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470. 

You are so sneaky. I'm on to you.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

$475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

475


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

480
me? sneaky? 
you? up to me?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

485 haha


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480. 

Like red on cherries.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

485
how convenient...


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

490 
epic battle between good and evil


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

485

I know


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

490 we r reaching halfway!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

485.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

490


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

495
Seems like cherry power won't be enough miss


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490.

Sadly. 
Just look into my eyes and forget about this thread? q:


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

495
Must. Resist. Promised. Joey.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490. 

I see how it is.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

495
Damn you stylish medusa, luring me in!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

505
yush, help!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500.

I'm done here. c


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

505!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510!!!!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

515!
eat that cherry muncher!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510.

I have work to do!! But I shall keep pming you.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

540


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

535


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey hey! Mr. Quiet in da house!

585


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Hey hey! Mr. Quiet in da house!
> 
> 585


You know it!! :boogie

590


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

595


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

630


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

635


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

655


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

665.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

675


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

680.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

$695


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

740


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

75O


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

785


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

780


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

775


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

770


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

765


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

760


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

755


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

750


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

755


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750!!!!


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

760


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

765


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

770


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

775


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

780


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

785


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

790


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

795


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

800


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

805


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

810,oh,hehehehhe,we gonna get this one lads!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

805. Don't get so cocky, the females might somehow win. :b


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

810


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

795


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

790


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

785


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

770


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

765


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

760


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

755


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

750


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

745


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

740


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

735


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

730


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

710


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

695


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

710


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

705


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

700


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705........


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

695


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

690


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

695


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

690


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

oaww it changed just as a sent it

685


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

690


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

690


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

680


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

675


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

680


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

675


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

680


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

675.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

680


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

675


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

680


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

685


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

680


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

685


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

690


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

690


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

685


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

690

edit 695


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

690


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

685


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

680


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

685


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

680


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

685


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

690


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

690


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

695:boogie


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

705


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

710


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

725


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

720


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> 720


725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

7 1 5


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

720!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

720


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

silly girls, they just don't give up
725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

725

You amaze me, really (x


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730 ...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

.725.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

730


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

735


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

740


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

735


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

740!
give up already!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

735


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

730


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

725


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

730


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

735


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

730


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

man oh man oh man... will this game NEVER end?

740


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I found a mistake in the points at the top of page 1124. The points are 5 points too low.

The post above me SHOULD be 750. So, starting from there:

755


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

800!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^805

810


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

825.00!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

$835


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

€840


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

^ 845%


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

840


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

845


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

850 i think the ladies are onto us


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

855


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

860!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

855


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

860


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

865


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

870 tilt


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

875


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

880


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

900


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

895!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

905


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.905


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.905.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

900.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

!920!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

915.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

@920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

915


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

910


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

905.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.910.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

@910


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

(910)


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

905.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Edit: 900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

905


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

900


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

855


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

900 ( ^855 really?  )


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

895


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

.....900......


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

895.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no...895


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

890.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

900

edit 895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

905


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

92O!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

925


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

925!


edit 920


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920 now


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920*!*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

*920*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

915!

Edit: 910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

915


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

*915*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

910


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

9 1 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

925


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

925!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

950


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

945


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

950


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

955.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

975







And I'm out of posts ... lol, see y'all later


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


ALMOST THERE!!!!!!!!! The games almost over!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970. 

Somehow something extraordinary might happen and prevent you guys from winning.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No ma'am!

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes !

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No!

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. 

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hmph

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Still a yes. 

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

oh man...

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Right back at what I had before. -sigh-

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9 7 5


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970 :mum


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

97S


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

965


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ut oh...

965


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

965.
Edit: 960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960

edit: GAH! YOU KEEP BEATING ME!!!

955


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

950.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

95S


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

950..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

950.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9SS


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

No. 950.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

945!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

945


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

940.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

94S


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

940..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945!


Well, this is my last post. So the fate of game rest is your hands now ladies. Good luck. :rofl


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

940,


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

945


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

940


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


HEY! I had an extra post!!! AWESOME


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

955


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

950


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

945


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

950


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

945


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

940


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

945


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

940


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

945


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

950


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

945


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

935


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

930


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

925


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

930


Damn you ladies are fast >.>


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

925


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

930


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

925


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

920


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

915


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

920


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

915


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

910


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

905


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

900


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

895


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

890


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

895


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

890


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

895...


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

890


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

885


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

880


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

875


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

870


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

865


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

870


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

875


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

880


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

875


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

870


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

875


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

8 7 0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

870


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

875


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

870


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

865


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

850


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

845


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

840


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

845


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

835


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

850


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

845


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

840


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

845


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

840


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

835


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

830


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

825


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

830


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

825


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

830


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

825


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

820


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

815


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

810


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

805


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

780


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

775


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

770


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

785


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

790


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

790


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

790.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

790...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

790


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

795


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

800


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

805


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

800


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

805


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

810


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

815


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

820
Lets finish this dudes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

830


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

835


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

840


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

835


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

850


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

855


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

860


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

865


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

875


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

885


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

895


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

905


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

900


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

905


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

905


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

915


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

910


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

915...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

There's a 5 point mistake on page 1143. The points should be 5 points higher than what they are. Not 915, but 920.

Starting from there,

925


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

930


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

925


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

930 ...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

935


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

940


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

945


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

960


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FINALLY! The 22 day game has ENDED!!

Way to go guys!

:boogie:clap:yay


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great job great job to all who participated. :clap


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Could some guy please start the game? Pretty please?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you! ^^

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

495


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done guys, you won't win this round though!

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5O5


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

500


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

495


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

500


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

480


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

485


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

530


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

535


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

540


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

545


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 4 5


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

540


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

840


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hold the f upp^^^ 530


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

530


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

530


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

520!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!okay 520


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

525,there's no need to shout.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

ok 530


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

535


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

530


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

535


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

530


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

535


----------



## FeistyHeisty (Nov 7, 2011)

540


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

535


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 2 5


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

510


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

505


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

500


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

495


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

490


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

485


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

480


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

475


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475..


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475!!!!!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475,


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470..


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475..,.,.,.,


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

480


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

485


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

490


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495..


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495?!?!?!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495 by the way Happy New Year!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490 
Happy New Year, hun!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495.!.!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490x


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495 do anything for new years?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490. 
Kinda sorta broke down at a party. 
You?


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495 oh no i'm sorry hope your feeling better, I just stayed home


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490. 
Thanks
That's what I wish I had done q:


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495......!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

$$$500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505?!?!?!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505x


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510 arg


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505. 
Yawn.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510 I hate this game but it's so much fun


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505. 
Makes perfect sense q:


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510...........


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505x


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510 uuuurrrrrggggggg


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505. 
This is a blast


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510 haha


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:dead

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

510


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530!!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

530


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

525


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

530


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

515


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

5IO


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

¡520!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 damn it!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 gosh fudging darn it


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
Don't be so grumpy q:
I'm sure some ninja guy will swoop in any moment now like always -_-


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 not really grumpy just having some fun haha


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 

Uh huh q:


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 go to sleep its late


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
You first.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 no you


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520
I'm good.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 you have to go to sleep sometime


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
I did


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 what you can play this game in your sleep?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. Of course. Can't you?


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 nope can't do it, interesting talent


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
Don't get too jealous


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 I think I'll live


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
I would hope so


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525 well thank you, your too kind


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520. 
I try.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

530 yes!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530. 

Told you.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535 u mad? haha


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

540


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

545


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550
Pshh. No


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

555


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

560


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 5 0


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

545


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

^
515

510

505


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

500


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

490


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

485


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

490


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

485


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

475


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

470


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

465


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470

edit 465


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

470


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485 

edit 480


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

475


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

480


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

495


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

490


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

495


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

550


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560

edit 555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

555


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

570


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

585


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

580


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

615


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

620


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

625


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

650!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

690!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

740


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750........


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755. :um


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

760


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

755


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:mum755!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

745


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

740


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

735


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720..!!!*****


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 #[email protected]%#@#[email protected]#$#@$#@


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 this game is endless


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715. 
At least you guys win


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 yea i guess that makes it a little better haha


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715
You're welcome q:


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720....,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 :time


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :kma


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 :whip


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :bash


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 oke <- blue looks good on you


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :yawn


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :duel


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 :wife


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 crycry


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 :rub


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :teeth


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715. 

I'll let you have this one. 
G'night/morning


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 yay i win, goodnightmorning to you too


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

730


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

740


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

735


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! 750 EH?

Nice job guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> WOW! 750 EH?
> 
> Nice job guys.


Yeah that pesky sumbirdy!

760


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

lol 755


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

750


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

dammit 750!!!! [you look so cute in your avatar sumbirdy, you too Strangetobehold] - scared off by creepiness I hope! :yay


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

745


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

740


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

745! goodnight!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

740


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

735


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

730


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

725


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

730


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

725


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

730


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

725


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

720


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

725


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

720


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720 :eyes


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

715 :twak


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

710


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

705


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

710


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

705.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

690


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

685


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

680


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

675


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655....


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655 :twak


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

650 :hide


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655.!?!?!?!*%$#@$%


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

640


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

645


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645!!!!!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650!!!!!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

660


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

675


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

660


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

660


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

655


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680

HEY Millennium.

How's things?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHA! Beat ya birdy!

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680!!!!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> 680
> 
> HEY Millennium.
> 
> How's things?


2013 - new year - more outgoing me. That's one of my goals. :lol

690


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

695!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

..700


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

705.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

.700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

700


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695x


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70O


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

---700---


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

_*700*_


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695 oke


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700:twak


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695
I would never hit you.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700
sorry over reacted :um


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695. 
I was kidding


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700
I know...but it seemed like a logical response... and I didn't want to ruin it with a wink. 
I mean we are talking about emoticons here


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695. 
Winks work every time. 
(;


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695. 
Lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695
opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695. 
Awesome Star Wars fan?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Awesome Star Wars fan?


Ofcourse, i'm old enough to have seen the original in the theaters when it came out. was 5 or 6 at the time I think.

oh and 
700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695. 
I'm jealous.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Good 

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695
Pshh. Whatever c


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

695x


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

710


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

730


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

735


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

740


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

745


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

750


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

745


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

750


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

745


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

745


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

^740

745


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

740. I was just searching back pages to find some sort of precedence.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

745


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

740


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

745


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

750


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

755


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

760


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

765


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

770


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

775


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

770


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

775


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

770


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

$775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

$780


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

775


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780 euros


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

775 rupees


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

dingdong said:


> 775 rupees


780, sorry!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

795


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

dingdong said:


> 785


I meant 785. Dangit.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

795


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

800


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

790


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

dingdong said:


> 790


795, I give up, my computer is being ridiculous.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

790


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

*805*


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

8 1 0


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

805!


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

800


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

805


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

800


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

805


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

800


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

805!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

800


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

795


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

790


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

785


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

780


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

785


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

780


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

785


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775x


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780(x+y)


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775 
chromosomes?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

780
sort of


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

770


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

765


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

760


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

755


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

760


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

765


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

760


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

765!


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

770


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

765


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

770


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

775


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

780


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

785


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

790


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

805


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

820.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

82S


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

830


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

825


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

830.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

825


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

830!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

825x


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

830...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

830


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

835


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

830-


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

835


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

840


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

835


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

850


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

845


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

850


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

855


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

850


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

855


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

880


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

895


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

910


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

come on cheez!

We're almost there!

940


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

945 woohooo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!!!!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

995!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats guys!...Again.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Male Orgasm*


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

What the.....?

I'm gone for one night!:mum

Oh well....congrats guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

485


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

475


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

465


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

470


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

465


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

460


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

465.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

465


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

460


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

455


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

445


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

445


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

450


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

445


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

440


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

445


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

440


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455x


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455x


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

$$$


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

570


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

580


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

585


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

580


----------



## IAMHUMAN (Jan 8, 2013)

575


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

570


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

565


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

nice try Doll

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Typo 
565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

uh huh

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Promise

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

we believe you....570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565

I'm sure (;


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570

I don't, LOL


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565

Ouch/:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im just joking Doll

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

575


----------



## ritehome (Apr 1, 2011)

565 :teeth:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^570

575


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

580 :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## armyoflight (Jan 9, 2013)

600


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

605x


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

620


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

625


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

630


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

635


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

640


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

645.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

665


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

670


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

825 woo getting pretty close now


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

820


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

825


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

830


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

835


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

840


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

855


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

850


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

845


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

840


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

835


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

830


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

825


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

820


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

815


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

810


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

805


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

790.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

785


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

785


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

780


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

775


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

780


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

785


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

780


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

790


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

795


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

810


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

805


----------



## armyoflight (Jan 9, 2013)

810


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

815


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

810


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

815!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

820


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

815


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

830


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

855


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

860


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

865


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

860


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

865


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

870


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

875


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

880


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

885


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

890


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

890

Edit: 895


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

900


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

905


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

910


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

915, imagine an army of girls that will come now and beat us guys


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

920 (I think their waiting till we get to like 950) XD


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

925


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

930


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

935


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

930


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

935


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

930


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

935


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

940


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

1885-940


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:clap

940


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

935


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

940


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

945


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

950


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

9 4 5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

945


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950 :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

945 :afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

950


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

945 :b


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

940 :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945 :sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

940 :teeth


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

935, I knew the girls were lurking uis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

9 3 0


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

9 3 0


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9 3 5


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

935


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

940


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

945


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

950


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

1910/2


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

970!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

975


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

980


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nine Hundred and Eighty-Five


We are so close to winning


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

980

Not if I can help it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

980


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

975


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

970


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

965


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

960


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

955


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

950


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

945


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

940


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

935


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

930


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

925


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

920


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

915


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

910


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

905


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

910


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

905


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

900


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

895


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

890


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

885


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

890


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

885


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

890


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

885


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

890


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

885


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

890


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

895


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

900


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

905


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

900


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

905


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

910


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

915


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

920


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

925


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

930


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

925


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

930


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

935


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

940


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

925


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

940


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

945


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

950


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

935


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

950


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

955


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

960


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

965


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

970


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

975


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

980


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

985


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

990


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

995


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

*1,000!!!!!*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

:boogie

505


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome guys, just awesome. Pat yourself on your backs and celebrate the whole night


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

510

Don't know why I'm bothering to post in this again I'll just end up getting swarmed by females again. :stu


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

515:sas


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

535!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Umm... Guys...
Any particular reason the game started at 505 and not 500?

Correctly, the post above should be 525.

So with this post, the points are 530. Next post 535 or 525.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Umm... Guys...
> Any particular reason the game started at 505 and not 500?
> 
> Correctly, the post above should be 525.
> ...


Thanks for putting everyone straight boss!!!

530.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

525


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

530


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

535


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

540


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

530


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

535


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 3 0


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

535


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

540?

(I'm a guy)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fenren said:


> Thanks for putting everyone straight boss!!!
> 
> 530.


Thanks. Just trying to make sure everything is fair.

545


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

545


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

540


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

555


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

520


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

565


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

555


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

575


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

565


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

111 said:


> 565


Guys add 5, pal.

585


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

580


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't make up the results.

565 (again)


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

580

You sure you know how to play this game?


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

585?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Should be 575 now.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

595


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

590


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

595


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

600


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

595


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

605


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

590


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

585


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

590


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

585


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

580


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

575


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

570


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

565


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

560


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

545


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

550


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

555


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

560


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

560


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

555


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

550


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555..


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555 :x


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

560


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

565


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

565


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

570


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

575


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

570


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

575


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

580


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

585


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

580


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

590


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

595


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

600


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

^
585 (111)
590
595
590
595

590


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

605


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

610


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

610


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620 :lol


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

615


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

620


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

615x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the fourth time I have put this down. I am surprised the forum isn't telling it won't post it. :lol
620


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

615 c


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

620


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

615


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

620


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

615


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

610


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

605


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

600


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

605


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

600


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

605....


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

600


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

595


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

590


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

585


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

580


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

575


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

570


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

565


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

560


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

555


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

550


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530x


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

530


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

525
Ooops


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

495
I think we won!!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490

We have to get to 0. 
I'm probably going to reach my 50 limit soon.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah, well I was happy there actually. Lol.
485


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

480

Haha. Awh sorry!


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

475
It's ok


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470(


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

465


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

455


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

445


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

440


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

435


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

425


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow girls, you've got quite the lead there.

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

415


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

41$


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

420


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

415


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

420


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

oops i mean 415


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

415


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hmm. so it would be 415 now hehe ^_^;


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

410


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

415


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Joey is supposed to be 415

so, 415


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Joey is supposed to be 415
> 
> so, 415


Changed ...

420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

430


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

425


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

420


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

415


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

420


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

415


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

410


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

405


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

400


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

405


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

400


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

395


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

390


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

385


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

390


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

395


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

390


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

395


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

400


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

405


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

415


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

420


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

425


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

430


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

435


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

430


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

435.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

440


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

435


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

440


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

435


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

435


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

435


----------



## Arghhh02 (Jan 15, 2013)

430


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

425


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

430


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## PanicManic0002 (Jan 15, 2013)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

425


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

43S


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

430


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

435


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

435


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^440

445


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

oh whoops! thanks for catching that haha

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

450


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

455


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

460!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

465


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

480

We're down to the 400's? :sus


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

480


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

485


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

490


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

495

:yay


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

485


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

oops. I guess 490 :l


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

495


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

500


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

505

we have the lead!:clap


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500x


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

505


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

510


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

500


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

495


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

500


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

485


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

480


----------



## Ayriel123 (Jan 12, 2013)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

480


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

485


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

520


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

525


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

530


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

55O


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

570


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

575


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

590


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

585


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

590


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

595


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

625


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

635


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

640


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

645


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

650


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

715


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

720


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

730


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

725


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, good timing Evo

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

755


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

800
...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8O5


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

810


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

hello cumulus, hello gameguy 

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi lily

840


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

835


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8SS


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

850x


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855-


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

855


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

905


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

900


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

905


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

910


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

915


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

920


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

925 ...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

945


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

960


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

965


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

970


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

975


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

990


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

995...


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

1000

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1000!!!!

alright guys!


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome. Celebrate while we can.

Great job, guys.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:idea 500


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

505


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for starting the game cumulus

525


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

530


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^525

530


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

575


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

760.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

910


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

915


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

920


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

925


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

930


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

935


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

940


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

945


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

950


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

955


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

960


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

965


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

970


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

975


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

980


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

985


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

990


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

995


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

1000!!!!!!"!

Boss


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

1005?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Picturesque said:


> 1005?


No, we won!:boogie:boogie:boogie Start at 500 again.

505


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Fenren said:


> No, we won!:boogie:boogie:boogie Start at 500 again.
> 
> 505


Oooh! Alright! :boogie

510


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

515


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

520


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

525


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

530

Girls have quit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

540


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

We won!! Girls should make us virtual sammiches



545


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

550


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*scuttles into a male infested thread*

555

*scuttles off again*


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> *scuttles into a male infested thread*
> 
> 555
> 
> *scuttles off again*


Begone feeeeeeeeeemale! :whip

560!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*reappears* Nuuuuuuuu!!! ¬_¬

555!!


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll save you!

550!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

^560

555


----------



## falconx (Jan 22, 2013)

460


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

570


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

585


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

590


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

595


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

600


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

605


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

610


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

615


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

620


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

625


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

630


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

635


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

640


----------



## coolstory bro (Dec 3, 2012)

635


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

640


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

650


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

660


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

665


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

670


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

680


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

6
8
5


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

690


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

695


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

710


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

720


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

7
2
5


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

740


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

750


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

745? 
i was never good in math....


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

^ you got it 

750


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

well, then...
745
:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

770


----------



## Grey13 (Jan 25, 2013)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Immature or Insecure (May 23, 2011)

775


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

790


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

805


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

810


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

835


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

840 :kma


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

How's things Evo?

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Good thanks. How about you? 

870


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

865


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

870


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

885


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

890


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

895


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

900


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

905


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

910


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

915


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

925


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

930


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

935


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

940


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

9
6
0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kilencszaz hatvan ot.......965 :lol


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

980


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

975


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

980


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

985


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

980


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

985


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

990


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

995


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000! :yay


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

1005


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No angel, the game stops at 1000 or 0. So, GUYS WON!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Boy, did I misread that!

If I had not known that the person before you was AngelBroken, I would have read your statement as...."No huhnee, the game stops at a thousand! " :haha

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

505!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol Boy, did I misread that!
> 
> If I had not known that the person before you was AngelBroken, I would have read your statement as...."No huhnee, the game stops at a thousand! " :haha
> 
> 500


Too funny

510


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

520

Edit: Cheeses, do we ever win?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

^ You, sumbirdy and DysfunctionalDoll will have to pick a time to make a run.

525


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

530.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

555


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

560


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

565


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 1, 2013)

565


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

570


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

605


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Stop the bloodshed please, we've spent enough time battling each other!

just kidding, 610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

600!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

605


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

620


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

625


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

620


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

655


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

660


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

665


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

660


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

695!!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

685


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

715


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

715


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

710


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

715.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

720


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

720.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

730


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

725


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

720


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

715


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

720


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

725.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

730.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

750.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

755


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

750.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

760


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

755.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

750


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

745


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

740.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

755..


----------



## TheIdealist (Feb 10, 2013)

750 :yes


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

735.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

730


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

720


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

715.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^Hah, we're getting somewhere. 
705.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

705.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

695


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

680


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

685


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

690


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

695


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

700


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

695.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

700


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

705


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

700


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

705


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

700


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

695.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

700


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

700


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

705


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

700


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

695.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

690


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

685


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

680.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

685


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

690


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

685


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

680


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

675.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

670


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

670


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow girls, good job so far.
Bt the game's not over yet!

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

670.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

670.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

665


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

660


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

655


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

650


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

645.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

640


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

655


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

670


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

665

lol


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

660


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

655.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

660


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

665.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

670!!!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

680!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

675.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

690!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

7 0 5


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

695.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

700.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## pillsbury (Mar 7, 2012)

700


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

695.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

690


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

700


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

695.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

695


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

690


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on guys, lets make some more distance for these girls.

715!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

720!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740

YES! Get ready girls, here comes the hurt


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780 boo yah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Evo! What's up man?

800


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

805


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

810!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

825


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

830! Beating the SAS female vermin into the dirt YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!:yay:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

835 :clap


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

840 c:


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

835 :boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 4 0


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

845


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenren said:


> 830! Beating the SAS female vermin into the dirt YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!:yay:blank


Lets get this done today!

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

860.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

855. :clap


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

850


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

god dammit! 855


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

850. opcorn


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

845.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

840. :yay


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

835. :boogie


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

840


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

835


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

830!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

825


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

820.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

810.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

815


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

810.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

815


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

820


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mistake above.

840


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

835. :bat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 4 5 !


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

845!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

845


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

840.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

8 4 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Should be 855 above ^?

So 860 now.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

855


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

870


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

865.

This is hopeless haha


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

865


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

870


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

865


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

870


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

875


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

870


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

875


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

880


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

885


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

890


----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

895


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*900*!


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

905


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

910.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALMOST THERE!!!

92o


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

940.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

960


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

980.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

The men win


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lets start a new game shall we?

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495. The gals shall win this time.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think so,

500!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Er... I beg to differ. 
Still 495.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, and the guys take the lead.

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

515 

Us men shall be victorious again.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 495. The gals shall win this time.


I admire your persistence but it will be no match against the guys here. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, I think the girls gave up already.

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550 :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550.



Ben12 said:


> I admire your persistence but it will be no match against the guys here. :clap


I admire your confidence that you're gonna win, but sadly for you it's not happening.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

560


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

555.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 550.
> 
> I admire your confidence that you're gonna win, but sadly for you it's not happening.


565

I beg to differ.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

560.



Ben12 said:


> I beg to differ.


If you tried to beg to agree, you'd be right, but whatever tickles your pickle... even thought the gals will obviously win.


----------



## Jj90 (Mar 6, 2013)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

590


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

605


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

600. :mum


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605!


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

600

Stop right there, criminal scum. :wife


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605 :tiptoe


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

605. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

605 :lurk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

615


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

620


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

635


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

640


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 4 5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## bornbroken (Mar 6, 2013)

645


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

650.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

650.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

655


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

650.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

655.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

670


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

675.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695...


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695..


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Still 690...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

695 I'd say


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Back to 690. xD


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

695.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

700 =)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seven ten


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

720


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

715.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

720.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

720.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

740


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

745


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

740.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

750


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

seven hundred fifty.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

745.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

750


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

745


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

740.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

740.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

745


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

seven hundred fifty.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

745


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

750


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

7 4 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

755


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

760


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

755


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Seven Hundred Seventy


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

765.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

785.


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

790


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

795


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

800


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

805


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow guys, nice progress.

825


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

830.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 3 5


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

830.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

825.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

840


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

840.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

845


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

840.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

845


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

850


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

850.

I see ouwa Leader has come back.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

845.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Eight Hundred & Fity


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mistake above

860


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

875


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

880


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

885


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

890


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

895


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

900


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

905


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

910


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

915


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

925 - I'm counting Brasila's input!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

930


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

935!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

940!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

950, we gonna win!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

945.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 945.


950

You just don't give up do you.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

955


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

960


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

975


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

980!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

985


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

990


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

995!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1000, I guess? What's the point of this thread anyway?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

There is no point^ WE WON YAY! :yay :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 0 5 ......


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

505.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

505.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

505


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

510


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

515


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol we are doing this again.

535


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol, you girls arent very good at this game, i guess ill try and help out 525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> Lol, you girls arent very good at this game, i guess ill try and help out 525


What are you saying? We are excellent at this game. 

I'm not going to count, your 525.

So it's 530.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Limmy is right. You should be at 525 when you posted technically. Now it's 530.

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

540  done helping


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

545


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

570


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

565.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

570


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

575


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

580


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

585


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

590


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 1 0


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615

Just curious but how many times have the guys won?


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

610.

I've seen ya'll win once since I started posting, but I bet it's been more than that. :b Come on ladies, let's get it together.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

610.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

620


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

615


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

620


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 5 0 !


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

655


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

660


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

665


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

680


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

685


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

705.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

710


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

735


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

745


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

750


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760

They aren't even putting up a fight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

770


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

775


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

780


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

785


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

790


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

795


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

790


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

795


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

800


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

795


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

800


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

805


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

820


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

815.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

810


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

805.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

800


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

795.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

820


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

795?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 795?


my bad

800


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 795?


Lol yes. I think Limmy is trying to trick everyone and boost the guys.

795.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol yes. I think Limmy is trying to trick everyone and boost the guys.
> 
> 795.


who me? id never 








800


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> who me? id never


Omg. That kid is so cute. I see what you're doing, playing it off like you're innocent. 

795.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> who me? id never
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling we're going to be going back and forth for a while now.

790


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

795!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Omg. That kid is so cute. I see what you're doing, playing it off like you're innocent.
> 
> 795.


awwww, u no id never cheat! :3


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> awwww, u no id never cheat! :3


-raises eyebrow- Do I now?

790.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

785


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> -raises eyebrow- Do I now?
> 
> 790.


yep! cause i know boys are gonna win anyway xD dont even need 2 cheat
790


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> yep! cause i know boys are gonna win anyway xD dont even need 2 cheat
> 790


Ooooh, getting cocky now, are we?

785


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Ooooh, getting cocky now, are we?
> 
> 785


790! yup


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> 790! yup


Well, I wouldn't be. We haven't progressed much in a whole page 

785


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Ooooh, getting cocky now, are we?


And then when we win, it will be so awesome and they'll regret underestimating us. 



Limmy said:


> 790! yup


Psh... we let you boys win the last two rounds to fill your ego. 

780.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Well, I wouldn't be. We haven't progressed much in a whole page
> 
> 785


xD thats true

785


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

780.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

775


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

its not fair its 2 against 1 right now 

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Life's not fair. 

775.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

xD 780


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

785


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

790


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

785.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

"Women have it easier than men". Discuss.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ravens said:


> 785


2 on 2 now Limmy.

Oh it. is. ON.

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

780 :s


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

_785_


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

780. :c


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ravens said:


> _785_


come on raven! we can win 
785


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

780


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

785!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

780

these last two pages....lol. neck in neck.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> 780
> 
> these last two pages....lol. neck in neck.


ikr 785

zero progress has been made this page, and im scared im gonna run out of posts D:


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, we're not really getting anywhere. :c

775.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7stopeandstare said:


> yep, we're not really getting anywhere. :c
> 
> 775.


cheaters!!! 785


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

780 
heyyyyy you cheated first!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> cheaters!!! 785


I meant 780 in the other post. x_x
My bad. If you run out of posts, we'll have a better chance at winning. >;D



AceEmoKid said:


> 780
> heyyyyy you cheated first!


Exactly. So in my defense you started it.

775


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> I meant 780 in the other post. x_x
> My bad. If you run out of posts, we'll have a better chance at winning. >;D
> 
> Exactly. So in my defense you started it.
> ...


xD 780 where did ravens go 

D: NOOOOOOOOOO! I RAN OUT OF POSTS


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

775 

mwahhahah two against one again c:<


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

770.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> xD 780 where did ravens go
> 
> *D: NOOOOOOOOOO! I RAN OUT OF POSTS*


PERFECT!!!! mwahahah....cmon stopeandstare....we gotta win now 

765


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahahahah yeah we got this. 

760.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

damn right we do. 8)
*internet high five*

755


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

We're getting somewhere. 
750.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah until one of us hits the 50 post count mark :O

745


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh crap. -sigh- I forgot about that. I think I'm going to hit the 50 post count mark soon. :c 

740.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

735

Dayum, already? Darnit.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I think so and if not, I'm going to sleep soon. D:

730.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuu :c 

nighty night if you go to sleep soon then!

725


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I will in a few minutes. 

720.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Aw. :c Okey dokey.
I'll hold down the fort.
715


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, you must for the sake of us to finally win...

710. C:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

715


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, of course. Wooo! We almost went down a hundred!

710


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

So close :c
705.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

700!

Bayummmmmm!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

705


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay! :boogie

700.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

695 8) :yay


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690. C:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

685

woot! we own.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

680 

ooh getting competition again


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

We must have our A game on. 
675.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

670 

pahaha, what happened to going to sleep?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

675 :tiptoe


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

This is more valuable then my sleep. xD
I'll sleep in a few more minutes. 

670.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

665

Hahah, thank goodness. Of course this is more important! What made you think otherwise? XP


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I know right how could I have questioned it? 
Like who needs sleep, when you can get panda eyes. xD

760.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

655

I agree. And panda eyes are adorable, what a plus!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahaha, yay what a win. 
Everyone will be all over it. 

650.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

645 

lol I was afraid you'd conked out! :eek
Yes yes, what sly bast*rds we are 8)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

650


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

._.

The boys are coming darnit.

645


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

650 again


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hehehe, sorry, but no need to fear now that I'm here. 

645.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my saviour!
640
(I have to say this is one of the most useless yet most fun things I've done on this site XD)


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, your hero. C:
Just doing my job. 

635.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*salutes*
Carry on soldier.

630


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. I shall run along with my unicorn over the rainbow. xD

625.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Magnificient! Magical! 








620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh my God... the unicorn is ****ting out rainbows. -speechless-

615.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I told you they were magical.
*today's weather forecast: Remember to bring your umbrellas. ****storm to ensue.*
610


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mm. Tasty.

also.....600! :yay

We did good, mate. We did good. 8)

*DARNIT I RAN OUT OF POSTS JAjbkJKABDjbnABdn,jsab,jdf*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

im back  615


----------



## Tallis (Mar 16, 2013)

610!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

this is like the 4th time in a row ive made it 615 :/


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615 lol


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615, again


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

605


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

600.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Girls have recruited a new member, eh, kate7? :eek

580


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I believe so. 

575.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

565 
Indeed, girls. 8) We're doing very well. We'll win in no time.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

: ( no i wish i didnt trash talk so much..... 570


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

565

Hahah, I bet. 

Also, you have a new avatar! Woah!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> 565
> 
> Hahah, I bet.
> 
> Also, you have a new avatar! Woah!


yup  like it?
565!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

560

Looks cool. A happy, good-looking dude if that's you in it


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> 560
> 
> Looks cool. A happy, good-looking dude if that's you in it


thanks! ^
565!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

560 

NP. Stopeandstare, Kate, where are you guys D: Need help. SOS! (this is going to go back and forth forever again, lol)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> 560
> 
> NP. Stopeandstare, Kate, where are you guys D: Need help. SOS! (this is going to go back and forth forever again, lol)


then we wont be able 2 post again xD

565


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i know right. lol. One last post, then i'm gonna wait it out. 

560


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

565.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

565! again lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

560 nbd.


----------



## crystalb (Mar 20, 2013)

555! 

Interesting game....what's the point behind it?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

:O i was only gone 4 like 1 minute!!!! 555


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

550

Lol. better catch up Limmy! You're the sole contributor from the male side.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

550

this thread is getting crazy activity. XD


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555.
" This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.
This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes."
xD


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

looool. 550


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555, lol last 1 4 me, i dont wanna run out of posts again


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Let me check inside my pants...






oh yeah 560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

you guys need 2 post in this more often. cant lose this!

570


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

DARNIT!
gone for only a few minutes...
565


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

570


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

575


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

580


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

585


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

580


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

590


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

590


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

590


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I return. 8)
580.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

570 I'm changing sides.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> 570 I'm changing sides.


THANK YOU
Wow you got a sex change just for us? How nice.

565


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

560 I'm a cat so I can.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> 560 I'm a cat so I can.


I didn't know cats could afford surgery.

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice reasoning. 
If I'm a bunny, I could do it too then. 

550.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

545 this threads really going down quickly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Is that the same kitty from your avvie, except not an unearthly color and wingless?

540


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

535 No its his friend Carla. Carla can also use wings when she needs.

Also I'm going to bed now so cya.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

525, One more then.










He is an Earth cat and he has no relation to the other two.










Lily has a relation to the other two (all relationships between these cats are social and not genetic).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ #Swag 

Goodnight Joe. 520. Thanks for switching genders.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

515 Cya Alex. The Hush now, Quiet now you sent me always comes into my head whenever I go to bed now lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Metal version or the dubstepp-y version? :b

510 night. Beware of murdershy she lurks in closets and under beds!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nooooooooooo why joe?? Not like this!!!

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

515


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

69


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^im counting that
525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

515!

darnit girls, get over here -_-


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

No please dont :3
520

*Out of Posts Already :c
*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515. C:


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

Limmy said:


> ^im counting that
> 525


LOL


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> No please dont :3
> 520
> 
> *Out of Posts Already :c*


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS








510


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

510!!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

515


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

520


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

515.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

515.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

520


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

545


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Crap. It went up again. >:c

535.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-sigh- Doesn't it always go up? :c

530.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

525


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

We're getting back on track. 8)
515


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

505

so close to the neutral 500!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

**** YEAH eat our dust boys

495


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Really??? Haven't girls ever won? Idk I'm new to this in the past couple days  *hands you a handkerchief*

485


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. A guys vs. gals veteran I see. Or you just know your history  You're welcome!

475


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

480


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol. Sounded like a treacherous road. 

470


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL. I wanna hear the sob story. I want to hear about all your hardhsips on the road.
Also last post for a bit, off to watch some animals hump and hunt each other in high definition.

460


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

465


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Because you asked, I shall...
> 
> There is one incident that I'll never forget, that was the day when everything changed. I was doing my own thing and patrolling around the territory and doing my duty as usual. Since, the guys were attacking the other side, I, of course attacked back. The fight was continuous back and forth. It was tiring, but I had to do what I had to do. But then suddenly... -inserts Jaws theme song-
> 
> ...


:clap
A fine story. I was imagining almost an apocalyptic war, in which the boys hurdled giant missiles from behind forts of flour sacks, and the girls revved up their chainsaws and machine guns and charged, screaming like savages with blood smeared acrost their cheeks in some barbaric battle pride mark. I hate it when your chamber is out of all 50 bullets. Sucks, dude.

To my disappointment, there was minimal humping (in fact zero), and more boring, vanilla "animals surviving in the wild crap." Aw well. Time to look up animal porn. (jk. I don't watch animal porn. just clarifying.)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465

You know ladies, the first page of the thread has some "game history/records" info. Why not check that out.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

OmG y r we losingingnignigni? 
470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

480


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

485


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

495


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

510


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
It got so high again >.<
550


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

550


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

555


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

560! looks like all my trash talking worked


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

565


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

570!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

575


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

580. my bad


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

580


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

585!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

590


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

595!


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

590


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

595


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

620


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

625


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

955


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

630


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

650.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

655


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

660! Hey Borophyll, we are pretty good at this!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah so good we scared the girls away!

665


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

670


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

xD
675


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

680


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

685


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

690


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

695


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

690


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

695? xD


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

7o5! Ace is a cheater!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

700


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

700


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

705.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

710~


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

715


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

725!

Lol i keep having 2 edit mine, cause i always post at the exact same time as u guys


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

730


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

735!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

740


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

745


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

740


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

745#


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

745


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Euuuughhhh Lord of the Flies haha. I read (skimmed) that in my sophomore year. hehe.
Thank you, thank you. *bows*

What! No. Of course not...I don't have weird fetishes...like magical unicorn porn...

735.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I love unicorn porn :3
740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*high fives Limmy*
Unicorn porn's where it's at man!

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> *high fives Limmy*
> Unicorn porn's where it's at man!
> 
> 740


Yes!
750


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What, as in the going on's of unicorn sex?
Well mostly they orgasm rainbows, which is like a show in and of itself. But duh everyone knows that. Pretty magical love-makin goin on there.

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

735. 

MOTHER OF GOD. Rainbow-gasm showers will be appearing later in the evening. Bring ya'lls umbrellas.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Too bad. 

735


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

745


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Crap the guys are coming in >.<;;

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

740. Dang ravens. You're fast. :eek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

735


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

735

Well I'm done for tonight.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Hopefully, the guys run out of posts soon...
> 
> 730.


That might include me. Yikes.
730


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

720


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ravens said:


> 735
> 
> Well I'm done for tonight.


Night, ravens. Don't be shocked when you see the girl's victory tomorrow. :kma 

710


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

700! :boogie

....but to think we were at 500 yesterday. -_-;;

*OUT OF POSTS ;_; *


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

695


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700.

Lookalike there putting up a fight this time.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

715


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

720


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


>


Is that an American roadsign? lol
730


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

735


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

740!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

745


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

745


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

750


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

755


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

750.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

755!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

760


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

765


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

765!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

770


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

770 i can taste victory


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

775


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

785


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

785


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

785


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

790


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

795


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

800 Victory is close


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

805


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

810


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

805 :roll


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

810


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~

Stopeandstare where are you? SOS TO ALL FEMALES OF SAS

805


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~
> 
> Stopeandstare where are you? SOS TO ALL FEMALES OF SAS
> 
> 805


xD just give up already

810


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

limmy said:


> xd just give up already
> 
> 810


never!
805


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

810


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

815


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

810


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

815!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

810


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

825


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

835


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

840


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 4 5


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

850!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

860


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

855.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

860


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

865


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

860.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

865.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

870


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

865


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

xD you girls just dont give up do you?
870


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

875


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

880


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> xD you girls just dont give up do you?


Nah and let you guys win.

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

875.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

880


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

895


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

900


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

895.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

900!!!!!!! we gonna win!!!!


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

905


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

905!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

905!!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

You can't win! 905


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Says the person that's not getting anywhere from 905. 

900


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol... 905


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

905


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

900


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

905


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

920!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

925


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

925


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

925


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

925


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

930!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

925.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

930~


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

925.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

930 ( :


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

935


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

930.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

935!


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bam! 940


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

945!


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shazam! 950!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

945.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 945.


what a cheater! xD
950


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

955


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

960!!!!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> what a cheater! xD


How did I cheat? O_O

955.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> How did I cheat? O_O
> 
> 955.


By trying to fight the system. 960 You can't win


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

965


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

chris7 said:


> By trying to fight the system. 960 You can't win


Hardy har har. 
I can't wait until you guys reach the 50 thingy limit. xD

960.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

965.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

960


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Hardy har har.
> I can't wait until you guys reach the 50 thingy limit. xD
> 
> 960.


What's the 50 thingy limit? 965


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

chris7 said:


> What's the 50 thingy limit? 965


You can post a certain amount within a 24 hour period, which happens to be 50.

960.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> You can post a certain amount within a 24 hour period, which happens to be 50.
> 
> 960.


Learn something new everyday 965


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

970


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

975


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

970.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

975! so close! keep fighting


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

980


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

985


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

990!!!!!!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

995
Stick a fork in it


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

1000! VICTORY IS OURS!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Limmy said:


> 1000! VICTORY IS OURS!


What do we win? 505


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

chris7 said:


> What do we win? 505


The game. If the guys win this one, we'll have a new record!

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys... Should we give the girls a chance? I thought maybe starting this game at 250. But, us guys need to agree on it first.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> The game. If the guys win this one, we'll have a new record!
> 
> 520


I want that new record damnit! 525! But in all seriousness wouldn't bother me if we started at 250. That would be like beating Halo on Legendary


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> Hey guys... Should we give the girls a chance? I thought maybe starting this game at 250. But, us guys need to agree on it first.


K lets begin

255.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

260!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

265


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Hey guys... Should we give the girls a chance? I thought maybe starting this game at 250. But, us guys need to agree on it first.


Nah, I think you guys shouldn't start the game at 250. We should play fair and square.









So, 535 counting the previous comments. xD


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ We should and then finally beat the guys. 
525


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> ^^ We should and then finally beat the guys.
> 525


like that will ever happen 









530


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> like that will ever happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Scared? 

525.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

530 :!.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

525.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540. 

Stopandstare: give up already. Lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Scared?
> 
> 525.


(; me scared? never 
545


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> 540.
> 
> Stopandstare: give up already. Lol.


No can do, especially when I know I can win. C:



Limmy said:


> (; me scared? never
> 545


Denial. It's okay to tell the truth, even if you want to come off as manly. 

550


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

545 

I'M BACK BABY (no one cares anyway lol)


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I do! Omg. Yes. We have a better chance at beating the guys! C:

540.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

535. Indeed we do!  *internet high five*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

We definitely got this. C:

530.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

525 almost back to the normal 500. lol.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay. We're so close. C:

520.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Yay. We're so close. C:
> 
> 520.


nope!

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> nope!
> 
> 525


Yep.

520.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> Yep.
> 
> 520.


Seconded! 515. Limmy won't get another win. I assure you. Girls, assemble!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Seconded! 515. Limmy won't get another win. I assure you. Girls, assemble!


:3 pwease can i get another win

520


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Seconded! 515. Limmy won't get another win. I assure you. Girls, assemble!


I started thinking about sailor moon formation when you said that...xD



Limmy said:


> :3 pwease can i get another win
> 
> 520


OH HELL NO. We, gals shall stop that from ever taking place.

515.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :3 pwease can i get another win
> 
> 520


How about 









510


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> I started thinking about sailor moon formation when you said that...xD
> 
> OH HELL NO. We, gals shall stop that from ever taking place.
> 
> 515.





AceEmoKid said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD it was worth a shot

515


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> I started thinking about sailor moon formation when you said that...xD











510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> 510


"In the name of the moon, I will punish you!" C:

505.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

XDDD 500

I watched Sailor Moon religiously as a child, but strangely enough not much of the show remains in memory besides that one episode where they're all lost in this dream place with a cottage and candy....or maybe I am just imagining this episode. Don't mind me just an insane teenager trying to reminisce :eyes


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

505


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> XDDD 500
> 
> I watched Sailor Moon religiously as a child, but strangely enough not much of the show remains in memory besides that one episode where they're all lost in this dream place with a cottage and candy....or maybe I am just imagining this episode. Don't mind me just an insane teenager trying to reminisce :eyes


Sailor Moon was part of my childhood too and I can hardly remember it like some other shows that I watched.

I don't remember that episode. xD I remind the guy with the mask and the cape and some petals.

495.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

490 

I also remember they called one of the boys pretty, and I remember thinking it rather strange. I remember the petal and cape guy vaguely


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-thinks back to childhood- 

I remember the talking black cat too... xD

485.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes! I remember that. Also, that reminds me of Kiki's Delivery Service lol. 
485


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

The resemblance is striking...

485.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490 &


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

485 yes well there's not much of a difference between two cartoon black cats generally


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

True. The only difference is Luna has a lunar shaped moon. xD

485.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

480


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

485%


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

485.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

485


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

480


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

485


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Gosh. I can't believe this is going still lol.


495


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

500


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

505!!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

510


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

505.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

530!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Tmeister (Mar 1, 2009)

540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## Call me James (Mar 27, 2013)

540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

550


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

575


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

580


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

575


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

580


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

575.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like my arch-nemesis is back. 580


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep. You must be so ecstatic and leaping for joy. C: 

575.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nah I think you're getting me confused with that bunny in your avatar. 580.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

600


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

605


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

615


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

620


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^ i like the nice picture

635


----------



## Penchimerical (Sep 6, 2012)

63


----------



## tallkward (Mar 31, 2013)

625


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

630


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

635


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

645


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

650


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

655


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

660


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

670!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

665.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

670


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

665.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

670


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

675


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

680


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675 above ^^

So 680 like Limmy posted.

Now 685.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

690


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

685.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

690


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

690.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

685


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Whoopie. You're backish. =D

675.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

670 are you talking to me? 
Hell yeah I'm back. 8)


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah, I was talking to the wall. (yes I was) 

665.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:'c The wall _is_ more sociable than me. I see. T-that's fine...I'm ok....*cries in corner*

655


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahahah, how do you like your lonely corner? >=)

Well, you know. The wall always had my back and it's like my bffl. 

650.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

640.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, it is pretty cozy. A good, isolated place to spend my days moping whilst rocking back and forth slowly. 
I knew it. Wall's a good pillar of support. Always got your back when you're leaning against it. 
635


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, the wall is the greatest thing ever. It can't hug you back and the hug is kind of awkward, but the friendship is worth while. 

It does sound kind of cozy, but so are my walls. =D Wait, corners of the walls or what kind of corners?

625.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

That's true. I've had one too many encounters with members of the wall species, which ended with me and a broken nose from trying to give it a running-bear-hug. 
Corner of two walls, what else would I be referring to?
620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't know ...Corner of a box? Corner of a street? 
See you got to perfect your wall hugging skills. You're supposed to be like in the position of when you're making snow angels or when you're about to do jumping jacks. 

615.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mhm but that would be totally out of context. Unless you would like me to be more rando---SQUIRREL!
I've not done a snow angel before as I live in sunny california. Ew jumping jacks. Those sound like uncomfortable position. I'd have to get limbered up by stretching before ever hugging a wall.
610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Jumping Jacks are not that bad... it's better than push up. 
Limber up is good, it's one of the rules from Zombieland. =D 

Makes sense...if you haven't done snow angels, how about sand angels? 

Fine, scratch all that. You hug a wall like how you lay in bed, flat. C: 

610.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never watched Zombieland. =O
Ow. I'd probably get sand caught up in all the wrong crevices.
Flat?! I don't sleep like a log, dude.
605


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

But when you get ready to sleep... don't you just lay on your back and just think about things?

You must watch Zombieland one day, it's so funny.
The snippet about lumber up rule: xD






It's okay, you can always get the sand out. =D

600.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

600.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605

Oh no you don't stopeandstare.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

You mean x7Stopeandstare.  
But yeah. 

600.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605

I can do this all night!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

But I can't. xD Besides, eventually you'll have to stop and go to sleep...

600.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605.

Yeah I know. I will be going to sleep very soon


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

What happened to "I can do this all night"? 

600


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605

Well, I do have a life the next day so...


----------



## brimariee (Apr 2, 2013)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

But your bed is probably comfy! You're probably missing out. xD

595.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600

I was painting my room this weekend. It smells right now.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595.

Ew. Paint smell, but at least when you smell it, you can think that you achieved something. Have fun doing this all night.


----------



## Penchimerical (Sep 6, 2012)

590


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 9 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

590.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

590.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

595

I don't know why but it stopped letting me post here after a while.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

595.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

605


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Omigosh what happened! ? (ﾉ ﾟДﾟ)ﾉ ==== ┻━━┻ 

610...


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615..


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

625


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

620.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

625


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

620


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^ lol it always comes down 2 me and you just repeatedly posting after each other in this thread xD

625


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

630.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

635...


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

630.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 3 5


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

630


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

635


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

630


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

635,,


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

635


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

640 &*^*[email protected]%#@)!%


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol, were those extra key board buttons thingys necessary? 

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol its just so annoying when you cant post a duplicate message 
640


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

You can if you wait 5 minutes, but you know whatever floats your boat. 

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

trynna trick me into not posting?  you should know better than that 

640


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Me trick you? I'm an angel, I do nothing that you speak of. O=) (*Note the Halo)

635.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

pshhh i know better than that! 








640


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

645$$


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Limmy said:


> pshhh i know better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that depicts you  ...









^^ This is pretty much me. You know doing angel duties, gracing the world with my heavenly harp. C:

640.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^haha me? a devil?

im like 1 of the little rascals, id never do anything bad 

















645


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

655


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

660


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

665


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

670


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

675


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

680


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

700!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

*695... my bad >.<


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

720


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

725


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

73030030303030303030


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

740


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

735.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

740


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

735.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

750


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

765


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

770


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

7 9 0


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

795.001


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

810


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

815


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

830


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

835


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

840


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

845


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

850


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

855


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

870


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

875.

Looks like we are going to win again!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

880!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

890


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

895


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

900!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

905!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

910!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

915!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

920.........


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

925^


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

9 3 0


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

935

They gave up


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

940


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

965


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

970


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

975


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

980


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

985 - I can taste victory again, **bro hugs**


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

990 Let's see who gets to deal the killing blow!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

9 9 5...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1000.......


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

1005. Haha no. But it would be interesting to see how far we could go lol.

Another Victory!

500


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

530


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess what guys, you made a new record. 10 straight wins in a row!


Good job!

540


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> Guess what guys, you made a new record. 10 straight wins in a row!
> 
> Good job!
> 
> 540


soon it will be 11










545


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

550


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel like I want to play for the girls and start subtracting. They are either demoralized by the losing streak or just lost interest and they leave us here to play by ourselves haha.

Anyway!

555!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> I feel like I want to play for the girls and start subtracting. They are either demoralized by the losing streak or just lost interest and they leave us here to play by ourselves haha.
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> 555!


they just realized we are unbeatable!

560!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

565


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

570


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> 565


:O a girl?!!?! i never thought id see 1 again

570


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> LOL, fight me.
> 565











Its on!
570!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

565


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

555


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

570


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

585


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

590


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

595


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

600


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

610


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

620


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

625 Fast responses @[email protected]


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

635


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

640


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

645


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

What is this massacre?! The girls need serious reinforcements.

650


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

655


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

660


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

665


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

665


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

665


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

660.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

665


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

685


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

690


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

695


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

690


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

705!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

700


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

705! Come on lads


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

700


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Look like annonymouse is in for a fight!

705


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

700


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

710


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

705


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

710


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

715


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

720


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

715


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

720


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

710 yay backup


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

715


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

720


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

725


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

730


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

755


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

750


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

755


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

760


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

765


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

770


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

765


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

770


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

765


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

770


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

775


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

780


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

785


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

790.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

800!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

800


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

800


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

795


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> 800


800!

XD GameGuy im blaming you for creating this thread! you keep making me run out of posts!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

795

you can run out of posts?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

annonymouse said:


> 795
> 
> you can run out of posts?


:c only get 50 a day! im always running out xD so annoying

800!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

890


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

780

lol sorrie i derped there


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

775


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

780!

i dont understand why these games always end up with the guys getting 2 like 750-850 then the girls start 2 play and drive the score down, then eventually they give up xD! is there a method 2 this madness?!!?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

775


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

775

bahh i need to go sleep 3 am


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

770

last one >n<


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

775


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

770.


----------



## SeanGB (Apr 11, 2013)

780


----------



## SeanGB (Apr 11, 2013)

Wups 775


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

780, for the second time today!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Congrats. 

775.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

770


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

765.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

780 for Limmy


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

785


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

810


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

815

Looks like the gals are getting reinforcements.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> 780 for Limmy


What a sweetheart

im officially retiring from this thread  keeps making me run out of posts

820!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

810


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

815


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

820


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

815


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

805


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

795


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

785
omg lets do damage to the score


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

775


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

765


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

755


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

745


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

735


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

725


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?! wow.
I summon my male fellows!

725


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

715


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

715!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

705


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I give up. You are too tough for me.

705


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

700


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

omg YES! 
690


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

780


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

670


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

660


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

650


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

640


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600

omg this is crazy, we might win this


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590
<3


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

530


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

520


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

510


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

500

halfway point


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490

when do we run out of posts?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

480

do you know when we get more posts?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha! You're mute now aren't ya'?

480!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

470


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

445


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

450


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

455


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

440


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 4 5


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

440. Come on guys, let's turn this around


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435

fat chance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

445!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

400


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

390


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

380


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

370


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

360


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

350


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

340


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

330


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

320


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

310


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

300


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

290


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

280


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

270


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

260

lol?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

250


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

240


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

230


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

220


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

210


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

200


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

190


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

180


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

185


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

175


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

165


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

165


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

160


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

160


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

155


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

150
>;d


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

ohh lol you tired?

135


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

125


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

115


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

105


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

95

victory feels so close >


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not on my watch.

*95*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

105


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

100


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

90


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

85


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

85


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

SHOULD be 90 now


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

95


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

85


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

70


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

60


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

50


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

55


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sixty


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

65


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

75


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

8ty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

85


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

85


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

90


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

95


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

95


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! Very nice come back ladies!

100


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

105


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

110


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

115


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

120


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

125


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

130


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

130


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

135


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

130


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

135


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

130


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

115


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Uh, 120?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

115


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

105.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

110. Gtfo, ladies.


----------



## CCarr33 (Apr 13, 2013)

115


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> 110. Gtfo, ladies.












110.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

110


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn, we got this low?!

115


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

80


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

85


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

90


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

85


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

90 - ok let the girls win now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

95 - well, you have to make it look good :lol.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

90.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

85


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ It should have been 90 for you, since you're a guy. 

85.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahahahah , I see what you're doing. 

75.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

You thieves! 

80!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-gasp- I don't understand what you speak of.

75.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

75.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

70


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

75


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

75


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

70.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

65


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

60.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

55


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

50.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

45

Lets ride our trust steeds to victory!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

40.
Yep.Yep.Yep. We're so close...


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

35


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

40


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

40


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

35. 

Should I start preparing our victory cake?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

40...

(ﾉ`□´)ﾉ⌒┻━┻


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

35

┬─┬ ノ( ^_^ノ)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

40.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

35.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

25.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

30...

( ;ﾟдﾟ)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

30


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

the only reason the girls are gonna win is cause i retired :c

35


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

^OMG you rock! ))

40


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

@Limmy you can't come back after retiring. >=O 

35.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

25.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

25


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

30


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

35.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

30.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

20.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

10. 

So close.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

0!!!

YAY! :clap REALLY? What's the prize? =D


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

:'( This sounds so awesome.










We shall dine with my celebratory cake. =D


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yup. Would you like a piece of the cake?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ EXACTLY. Everyone loves cake! It's delicious and it's just amazing. =D

YAY! What's better than one cake? TWO CAKES.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495

i was away TT__TT


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490. 

Yeah... you missed everything. :c


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

485


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

475

Thankyou, anyone seen the new PSY?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

450


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> 500


NONONONONO Start again! Not Fair! You cheated

Lets take a look at the rules


GameGuy said:


> *TAKE NOTICE:*
> *ONLY* a member of the winning team may begin a new game. But, take plenty of time to celebrate your win, for it may be your last.


Therefore, the game hasn't started yet!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> NONONONONO Start again! Not Fair! You cheated
> 
> Lets take a look at the rules
> 
> Therefore, the game hasn't started yet!


Okay okay okay okay okay

It was canceled on the part of SEXISM.

A FEMALE has to start the 500, not a Millennium Man. :lol


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like I fit the bill. 

500


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

505


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

510


----------



## Scouty03 (Apr 14, 2013)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

505


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

500


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

505!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

495


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

490
We too op


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

^ uh?

495


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

480


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

480


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

475


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

475


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2013)

450


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

415


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

425


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

425


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

425


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

430


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

435


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 4 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

415


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

410


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

405


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

410


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

405


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

410,

Really would be happy if two guys just went back and forth to help boost the score =P


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

415


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

415


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

420


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

425


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

430


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

435


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

440


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

445


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

445


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

460


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

465

im still retired


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> 460
> Then go away omg


 but i have extra posts 2 burn!

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> but i have extra posts 2 burn!
> 
> 465


Burn, baby, burn! DISCO INFERNO! :lol

465


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Burn, baby, burn! DISCO INFERNO! :lol
> 
> 465


haha exactly!

470!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

490


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

as soon as I come back we start winning xD

MVP MVP MVP MVP MVP

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500 - we broke even


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

505.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

505!!! when Limmy starts 2 play **** gets serious


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

495


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

500


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 0 0


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

505!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

510!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

510


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

525


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

530


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 lets go for a thousand shall we?


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 :mum


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 im not giving up


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 because kjøttpudding thats why!


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 never gonna let you down...


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 never gonna make you cry,


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 Ops..... forgive me


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

535 im afraid that migth be impossible


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

545 here we go...


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

545 oh yes...


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

545.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

545 this is becoming an obsession.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

545


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

550 now were talking!


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

550


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

550 so... how long have you been having SAD?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

555 no...just an attempt at small talk


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

555


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

555 i think i have always been shy and anxious but i think was around 12-13 when i really got anxiety


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

560


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

560 it seems overall im winning


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

565


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

570 du er ikke norsk Ardi?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

570 Norsk-Albaner


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

575


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

575 hvor i landet bor du?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580 Haugesund


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

580 norwegian power


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

er det bare meg eller poster vi synkront hver gang?


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

580


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585 haha vi gjør visst det


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

590 pachirisu we are destroying you


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

590


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

damn


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

595? :l


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait... how did you do that?


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

pachirisu, did you just win?


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Argh.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

625


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

600


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

595


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

cheaters... 

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605 typical women

jkk


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595
btw, you guys added 5, i just made a typo that time


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-gasp- How could you say that? 

It was not my fault... I blame my keyboard. The 4 was next to the 5 and yeah, that happened. O^O

Besides, you got what I meant anyways. 

590.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

595. ??


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

695

no it was me, i edited my post


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

700


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

695


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Wtf? 

Shouldn't it be 595?

590


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> ^^Wtf?
> 
> Shouldn't it be 595?
> 
> 590


you girls are the ones changing it, get it together 

600


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

610

go weiners.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605

you know what, i'm tired, gonna go >n<


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Good night? C:

600.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

610


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

605.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

6000


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

610

Good morning.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610
morning


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600?


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

605.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

600


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

610


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

615


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

620


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

625


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

590


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

595


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

610


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

620


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

615


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

These two girls are ruthless lol

605


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

610


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

605.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 0 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

600...


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

600 pacirisu we meet again...


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

565


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

555


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

560


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

565


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

570


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

575


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

580


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

585


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

590


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

595.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

600


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

605


----------



## WingedWhale (Apr 19, 2013)

600


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

605


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## snuggly time (Apr 18, 2013)

595


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

pachirisu you should be 585

so i am now 585


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

590


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

595


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

585.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

575.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

610


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

605


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

610


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

605


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 1 0


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> 615


.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

585


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

580


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

565


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

570


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

560


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

555


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

545.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> 550


.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

555


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

560


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

565


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

560.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

540


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

535.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

540, I insist


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

535


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

530


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

525


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

530


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

535


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

540


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

545


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

535 I agree about the laughther thing Murphy


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

540 sorry i may have a listhp - no offence meant


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

545!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 5 0


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

555


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

that would be 545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

545


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

540


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

540


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

540


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

535


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

540


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

545


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

550


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

555


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 6 0


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

565


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

570


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

575


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

575


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

570


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

575


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

575


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

565


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

555


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

560


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

565


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

570


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

575


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

580


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

585


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

590


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

595


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

600


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

595


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

585


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 7 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

565


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

570


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

565


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

560


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

555


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

560


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

555


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

560


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

555


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

560


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

570


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

sorry, 565 hahahaha


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

570


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

575


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

580


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

575


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

580


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

580


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

585


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

590


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

585


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

590


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

600


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

605


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

610


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

620


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

615


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

610


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

615


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

620


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

615


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

620 come on men!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, 625!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

630


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

635


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

630


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

640


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

635


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

630


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 2 5


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

605


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

610


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

615


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

620


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

615.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

620.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

625


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

630


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

635


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 4 0


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

*645*


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

640


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

625


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 3 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

630


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

635


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

645


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

640.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

635


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

640


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

635


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

640


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

635


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

640


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

635


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

630


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

635


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

640


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

645


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

640


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

640


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

645


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

650


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

645


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

650


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

645


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

640


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

635


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

630


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

630


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

625


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

630


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

625


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

615


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

610


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

605!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

595


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

590


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

585


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

580


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

575


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

570


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

565


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

560.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

555


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

550


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

545


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

535


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

530


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

525


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

520


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

515


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

510


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

505


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

490


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

485


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

480


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

470


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

450


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

455


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 6 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

460!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, this certainly changed fast.

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

460


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

460


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

455


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

460, bro.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

455 bro


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450 bro


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I could'o sworn it was 455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

now its 445:boogie


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

425


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh look, 430.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

415


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

400


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

395


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

390


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

380


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

355


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

345


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

340


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

335


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

330


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow you guys really blew it, 330.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

335


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

325


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

330


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

325


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

330


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

325


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

330


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

325


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

315


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

320


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

315


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

310


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

305


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

310


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

305


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

300


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

295


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

300


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

295!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

300!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

295


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

300


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

295


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

290


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

285


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

290


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

285


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

290


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

295


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

290


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

295


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

290


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

295


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

290


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

295


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

290


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

295


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

290


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

295


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

300


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

295


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

300


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

295!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

300


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

295


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

300!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

tiebreaker, 305


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

310


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

dammit! 305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

305


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

320


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

315 Somebody help me!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

315


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel for you Sherbear, but nevertheless:
320


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

325

gangbang


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

330


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325 Feels like it! Not as fun as I had imagined though.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

330

(lmao, and now you're trying to cheat, naughty)


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325. Nice try


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I fixed it!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

330 

whered all my dude bros go.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

325


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

320


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

325


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

330


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

330


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

335


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

340


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

335!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

this battle is epic
340


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

335


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys are runnin the train on me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

375


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

380


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

385


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

390


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

395


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

400


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

405


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

410


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

415


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

410


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

415


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

410 why do you hate me?!?! :mum


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

415 go team!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

420


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

415


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

420


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

425


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

430


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

445


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

460


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

460


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

465


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

470


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

475


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

470


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

475


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

475


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

450


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

450


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

450!
This could've gone on for a while but I have to leave. gg


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

425


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

420


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

425!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

420!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

425


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

430


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Four hundred Fifty


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

four hundred forty five


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

450 slap


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445 Slap!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

450 Winner!


----------



## ScarletS (Jan 29, 2013)

445


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

450


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 5 5


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

455!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

460


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

465


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

460


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

465


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

470


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

480


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

480


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

475


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

480


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

475


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

480


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

485


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

490


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

495


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

495 damnit


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

495


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

505


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

510


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

505 I am going to punch you in the mouth Alex!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

500


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

495


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

485


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

490


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

485.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

490


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

485


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

480


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

475


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

470


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

465


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

470


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

465


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

470


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

475


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

470


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

475


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

480


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

475


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

480


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

475


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

480


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

485


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

490


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

485


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

480


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

485


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

490


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

495


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

five hundred


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

495


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

500


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

the tides have finally turned,
505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

530


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

535


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

530


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

535


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

540


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

545


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

550


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

555


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

560


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

565


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

570


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

565


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

570


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

575


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

580


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

590


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

590


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

595


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

getting there,
600


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm camping in this thread so YES:
600


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

605


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

610


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! the reinforcements have arrived

615


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 2 5


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

620


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

625


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

635


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

630


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

625


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

620


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

625


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

625


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

615


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

620


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

625!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 5 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

645


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

650


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

annonymouse said:


> 545


Oh no, you're not getting away with that trick 

650


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

655


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

650
ohh i didn't even realise that sorry


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

annonymouse said:


> 650
> ohh i didn't even realise that sorry


That's alright, I was just teasing 

655


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

650


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

655


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

650


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

665


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

670


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

675


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 8 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

675


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

680


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

675
please let me win? o.o


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

annonymouse said:


> 675
> please let me win? o.o












Your first wish has been granted! I will focus on work and stop procrastinating with this thread (but only for today :wink)

680


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

675

for real? D:
i still can't win on my own :/


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

670


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

665
yay a girl!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

655


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

660


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

655


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

650


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

640 yay more girls!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

635. I used to run this back in the day.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

630


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

purplebutterfly said:


> 630


Wait. Aren't u supposed to bring it back to 640? Sorry I could be wrong. Rusty. 635


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Wait. Aren't u supposed to bring it back to 640? Sorry I could be wrong. Rusty. 635


nope

says girls subtract 5


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Then I guess I just helped ya. Oh well.ill assume ur post to explain is part of the game so that makes 630 so I go 635. 635.


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

630


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

635


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

6400


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

635


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

640. Thank God more sausage. Wasn't enough sausage. It felt very vacant being the only hot dog being thrown down this hallway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

640

go girls


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

640


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

645!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

640


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

645


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

650


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

655


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

660


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

665


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

660


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

665


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

670


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

665


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

670


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

695


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

690


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 9 5


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

-------->690


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

685


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

woohoo!

685


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

685


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

680!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

685


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

680


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

685!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

680


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

685


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

690


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

685


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

680 the never ending game


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

675!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 8 5


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

685


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

695


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

690


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

695


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

690


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

695


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

700


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

705


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

**** 705? where are the vaginas?

700


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Chelse said:


> **** 705? where are the vaginas?
> 
> 700


From my limited knowledge of female behaviour I would guess: shopping

705


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

700!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

705!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

715


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

720


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

725


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

720!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

725!


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

720!!!!


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

725!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

720!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

715


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

720


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

725









Checkmate


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

730


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

735


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

735


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

755


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

770


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seven Seven T


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

775


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

780


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

785


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

790


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

795


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

800


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

805


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

810


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

815


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

830


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

835


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

840


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

845


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

850


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

845


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

840


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

835


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

840


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

835


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

840


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

835


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

840


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

845


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

890


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

895


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

900


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

905


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

910


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

905.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

920


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

915


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

930


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

925.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

930


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

935


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

940


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

935


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

940


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

935.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

940.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

935


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

930


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

940


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Shouldn't that be 945? 

940?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^correct

945


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

950


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

945.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

950


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

955


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

950


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

955


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

960


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

955


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

960


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

965


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

970


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

975


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

980


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

985


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Almost there

990


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

995


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

1000


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Victory!!!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

500


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

505


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice one guys

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

500


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

505!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

505


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

530


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

525


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

530


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

525


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

530!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> 525


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

530


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

525


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mokuren said:


> 420


Nice try :lol 
525


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

520

omg i did it again? D:
>n<


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

520


take that butt headSSS


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

510


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

505!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

505


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

525


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

530


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

535


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

550


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

545


nice try


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

550


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

545


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

540


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

535


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

530


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

525


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

520


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

525


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

520


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

5 2 5


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

520


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

>>>>>>> 520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

------->520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## llamalove (Jan 31, 2013)

520


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

515


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

520


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

515


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

510


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

505


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

500 yey


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

495


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

490


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

485


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

485


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

485


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

485


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

480


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

475


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

480


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

475.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

480


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

475


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

470


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

465


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

470


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

465


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

470!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

465


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

480


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

485


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

490


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

495


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

490


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

485


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

490


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

485.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

490


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

495


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

470


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

465


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

460


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

455.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

450


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

435


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

425


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

420


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

415


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

405


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

400


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

395.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

390


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

385


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

380


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

385


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

380


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

375.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

370


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

375


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

370


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

365


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

360


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

355


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

350


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

345


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

340


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Woah... it went down so fast. C: 

335.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

330


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

325


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

320


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

315


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

310


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

315


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

310.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

315


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

310


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

315


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

320


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

315


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

320


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

325


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

330


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

325


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

330


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

325


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

320


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

315


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

310


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

305


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

300


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

295


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

3 0 0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

305


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

*300* bam.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*305* Boom!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

305


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

310!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

305!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

*310*


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

305


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

310


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

305!!!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Nononononono, 310!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

315


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

320


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

315


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

310


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

305


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

300


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

305


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

295


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

300


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

290


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

285


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

280


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

275


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

270


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

275


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

280


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

285


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

280


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^^Nt 285


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

290


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

285 whattt


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

280!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

285


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

290


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

285 :lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

290


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

285


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

280


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

275


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

270


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

265


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

260 on a roll here sherbear :b


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

255! Yes we are!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

250!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

255 C-c-c-c-c-Combo Breaker


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

250


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

245


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

250


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

245


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

250


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

245 dammit!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

240


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

235


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

230


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

225


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

220


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 Plowww


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

215


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 how you like me now


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215!!!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 Whats the future I predict pain.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215 Alex!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

())__Crayola__))>~~220


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215! Go play with your crayons somewhere else Alex.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 Any suggestions?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

215...


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

215


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

210


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 Swag


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

210 cheater!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

215 I just fell in love with the # 220 hater.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

220


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

220 Yeah got it back haha Sher


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215 Alexxx!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

220


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

215...


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

210


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

205


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

210


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

215


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

220


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

215


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

210


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

205


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

200


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

205


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

200


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

195


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

190


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

185


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

180


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Sly 175


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Using darts voice - 180!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

175


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

170!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

165


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

1 7 0


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

165


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

160?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

155


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

150


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

145


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

140


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

145


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, 150.

New one on me. Good job girls!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

155


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

150!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

145


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

140


----------



## pilbo (May 13, 2013)

145


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

135


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

140


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

135


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

140


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

135


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

140


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

145


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

140


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

*150 *

Mokuren subtracted 10.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

145 dammit Alex!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

150


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

155


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

150


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

155


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

150!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

155


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

160


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

165


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

170


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

175


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

180


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

185


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

180


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

185


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

180


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

175


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

180


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

175


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

180


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

175


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

180


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

175


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

170


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

165


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

155


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

145


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

140


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

135


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

130


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

125


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

120


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

115.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

110


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

105


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

100


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

95! I'm off to bed, keep going girls


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

90!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

95


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

100!!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

95


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

100


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

95


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

100


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

95


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

100


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

95


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

100


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

105


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

100


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

105


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

100


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

105


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

110


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

105


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

110


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

115


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

120


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

125


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

120


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

125


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

130


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

125


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

130, go home sherry you're drunk.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

125 No, just high on klonopin. You go home!


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

130


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

135


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

130


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

130


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

125


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

130


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

125


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

120


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

115


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

120


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

120


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

115


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

110


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

100


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

95


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

90


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

85


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

95


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

90


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

95


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

90


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

85


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

80


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

85! 

Geez, when did the guys get so weak?!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

80


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

75


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

80


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CristianNC said:


> 85!
> 
> Geez, when did the guys get so weak?!


This!

Man up, guys!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

75, this is getting interesting!


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

70


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

65!


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

60


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

55!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

50


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

45


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

40


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

35!


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

30


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

25


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

20!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

15!!!!!


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

10!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

15


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

10!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fifteen


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

10 arghhh


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

5


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

0!!! :yay :high5


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

What happens now?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

we celebrate
and rub it in their faces for as long as we can >


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh okay lol.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Stupid chicks!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

good job girls. I'll get on updating the record board on the first page.

Also... can one of you ladies start a new game please? Since you all won, we guys cant.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

500


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw, girls won and I missed it 

495


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490
we can win again


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

495


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

500


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

490


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

485


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

480, take that!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

475


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

470.


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope so 

465


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

470

Wtf How do the girls coordinate so well?!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

465.
It's a secret.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

460


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

455.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

445.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

450
nah forget it, you'll never win again with me around


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

455


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

450
^^Keep on dreaming that.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

455 
mmmk


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

450.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

460

I do this all day if there wasn't a 50 post limit per 24 hours.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

455


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

450


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

445


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

445


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

440


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

445


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

bk to 450


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

445


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

hehehe...440


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

445


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

440


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 4 5


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

445


----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

450


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

445


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

455


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

450


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

445


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

440


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

435


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

440!


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

435


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

440


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

445


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

440..


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

435


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

440


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

435


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

430


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

425


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

415


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

410


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

oh yeah..405


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

400


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

395


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

390


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

395


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

390


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

385


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

380


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

375


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

390


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

395


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 0 0 !


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

405


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

410


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

415


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

420


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

425


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

430


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

435 : D


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

430


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

435


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

4 4 0


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

445


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

450


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

455


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

450


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

445


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

440


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

445


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

450


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

455


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

460


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

455


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

460


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

455


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

460


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

465.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

470


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

475


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

470


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

475


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

470


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

475


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

480


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

485


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

500!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

495 aww


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

490


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

495


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

510


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

515


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

510


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

505


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

510


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

505


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

510


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

515


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

510


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

500


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

495


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

490


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

485


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

480


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

480


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

475


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

480


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

485


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

490


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

485


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

480


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

485


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

490


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

495


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

500


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

505


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

510


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

515


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

520


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

525


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

535


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

540


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

535


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

540


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

545


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

550


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

555


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

560


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

555


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

550


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

550


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

550


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

555


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

560


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

565


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

580


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

575


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

580


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

575


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

570


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

575


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

570


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

565


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

570


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

575


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

580


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

585


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

580


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

585


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

590


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

595


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

600


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

595


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

600


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

605


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

610


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

605


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

610


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

605


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

610!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

610


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

615


----------



## Triple25mm (Jun 20, 2012)

620


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

625


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

620


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

615


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

620


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

635


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

650


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

665


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6 7 0


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

675


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

670


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

665


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

660


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

655


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

660


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

665


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

670


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

665


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

695


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

*700*


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

705


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

710


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

715


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

715


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

720


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

715.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

711!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

wtf? 

^-5


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladies! You're cheating.

The points right now should be 710.

So continue from there.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

720


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

725


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

730


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

735


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

760


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

775


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

790


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

ohnoyadont 

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I do

800


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

805


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

810


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

805


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

800


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 0 5


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

800


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

795.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

800


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

795.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay. As you all may have noticed, something wrong happened to this thread. So, by default, let's just try starting a new game, and go from there.

Start, 500!

_*(This post now invalid)*_


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

495


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa!!!!!!! The threads back up!

Continue from the "795" post above!

800!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

795


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

800
l
o
w

m
e


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## fainthearted (May 24, 2013)

800


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

795


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

790


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

785


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

775


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

780


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

775


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

770


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

765


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

760


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

765


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

760


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

755


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

760


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

7 6 5


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

760


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

755.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

750


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

755


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Geeze man, are we ever going to get out of this rut?

755


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

755


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

760


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

755


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

760


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

755


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

760


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Nojz (Jun 21, 2013)

760


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## Nojz (Jun 21, 2013)

765


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

760


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

765 cause i kick girls asses all day. Why ...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## DearCat321 (Jun 25, 2013)

760


----------



## kie (Jun 25, 2013)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

770


----------



## Kohleye (Jun 20, 2013)

765


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

760


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

755


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

760

... I see where this is going ...


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

765

yeyuh


----------



## Kohleye (Jun 20, 2013)

760


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

765


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

760

This round isn't ever going to end


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

7 6 5


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## Mirrormurder (Jun 8, 2013)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795 :yay


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

800

Shots fired.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

805 :time


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

8 1 0


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

8 1 5


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

820


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

815


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

835


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845

 they gave up!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah.

840.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol I knew you were still lurking about.

845


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

835


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

830


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

825


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

820


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

820

They brought the heat.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

820

It's on.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

825

no way


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

820. Yes.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

825.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

820


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

825


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

820


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

825
We're winning this round for sure. Don't even bother.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

820 I don't careee


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

825

You'd better.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

820


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

825


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

830


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

835


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

840


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

845 ye


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

870


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

875


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Evalina said:


> 855


Dont' bother, we're winning this round.

880


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

885


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

890


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

895


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

900


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

905


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

900


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

905


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

910 :duel


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

915

Day 483: I get the eerie feeling that the females are conspiring.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

C'mon guys. Let's put them out of their misery.

920


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

925.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

930


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

935


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

940

You still have a chance, girls.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

945


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

950


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

955

So close ...


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

960


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost there!!!!

970!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

975

C'mon guys, the ladies seem to be distracted.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

980

C'mon guys, the ladies seem to be _defeated.









_


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Nine 8 five


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

990


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

995










I'll give someone else the honors.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1000


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALL RIGHT GUYS!!!!

Way to go!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

495


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

490


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

495


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

RadioactivePotato said:


> 495


What the heck?

We did win, for god's sake.

Anyways, if you get a second chance, I'm in.

495


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

490


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

495


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

510


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

505


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

515


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

510


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, on account of the recent confusion, I've recalculated the score. With this post, the points should be at 540. So continue from there.


540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

540.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

540


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

880


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

wow, I can't read, sorry all.... recalculated

545


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

540


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

555


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

The girls will never win. :lol

560.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't be too cocky, but you're not far from the truth.

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

585


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

590


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

605


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds. :mum


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

625


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

660


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

670.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

670


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

675

Did I do it right??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, yes.

680


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Lol, yes.
> 
> 680


685.. we should just keep going back and forth right now for the next 5 minutes an end this ****...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> 690


695.. are we doing this?? lol everyones about to get pissed off...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If I could pay attention. Sure

700


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

K, you're on your own pal.

CIAO!

730


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i cant do it on my own! at least we made some progress... 735


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

750


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

765


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

735


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What happened here?

It should be 760. 765 with this post.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> What happened here?
> 
> It should 760. 765 with this post.


Twilight zone. 770.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

770


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

765.


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

755


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

760!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

755!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

765!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

755


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

760*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

760


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

765!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

760.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

760 - hey wait cheater -765


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780 above.

785


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

790


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo you guys cheated! But oh well, the girls are doomed anyway.

795!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

800... Can I be the one that posts 1000? Pleeeease


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol jelly.


805


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

810

who seems to be losing again, huh?


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

805


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## DawnS (Jul 16, 2013)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, 815


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

820!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh nanami.... 820


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

815 =} 

We will not lose w/o a fight!!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

810


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

805 

Faito!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

800


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

795


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

790


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

785


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

780


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

775

*smirks*


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

770


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

765


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

755


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

750


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

740


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

740*


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

735


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

730


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

725

Perseverance!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

720


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

715


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

705.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

710


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

705


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

695


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

685


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

680


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

675


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

_670_


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*665*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 . .


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

N0! 660


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

655

*dances*


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

705


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

650


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, previous post should be 640. So going from there:

645


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

640


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

hmm what's going on!

640?


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm confused. lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone posted wrong above.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

635


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

630


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

625


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gah girls slow down!

625


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

620

lol I have to wait 30 seconds?! No!!!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

hmmm

615


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

610

This is the day! Ladies we will take what is ours!!!


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

615


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

610. . . .

cant post anymore!! WTH no fair! Girls I leave it to you. *cries*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

wtf gameguy how did u let this happen??! we were so close!!

615


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

620


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

And...615


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

620


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

625


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

630


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

635


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

630


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

635.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

630...


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

635


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

635


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

640

We menz are gonna winz.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

645.. missy what time is it where ur at?


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

640 it's 7:17 pm


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

645


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

645............


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650 ..we should stop posting til she goes to sleep she can't keep going by herself!!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

645, and I stay up all night 

BUT, I don't want to tie up my 50 posts on here, so y'all have fun! lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

six fiddy


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Six fiddy faiv


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

660 i don't know how to write it cool :sigh


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

665


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

670


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

675


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT JELLY!!!!!

You convinced Missy the tyrant to leave! AWESOME!!!!

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

695


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not a tyrant. 

685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690 what time do u go to sleep


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine posted first


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

685


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Missy is 680 ^.^

675


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

670...thanks, I was confused again! lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

665 

Haha XD


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665 where's the guys at?!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

650


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

645!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

645?


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

640!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

635


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

630


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

625


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630... Ur gonna wake up an its gonna be over we're gonna bomb this **** at 12 am ... we got strategy that's why we're Gonna win!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

630


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625 - I'm an insomniac suckers, I got all night!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yah I'm insomniac more!!

630


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630....


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625... :yawn lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630... watch we're gonna go all night!!!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

635


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

625


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

625


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

620


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

625.. This is intense


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

625... damnit


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't curse please Kricket. I don't like that.

630


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

:um 635?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

635


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

635


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640 mofo


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

635 -(^~^)-


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i don't know what that means but i'm taking it as an insult! 640!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

645


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650 woo we made some progress


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

655


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

650


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

655.. she's offline let's go right now!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

****... 665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

six sixty fizzle


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

66.....5


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

6 6 5


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6 6 0


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Six six five


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 ..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Six sixty 5


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

six hundred and sixty five


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665................................................................................


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 . .. . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6 6 0 .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

.


































665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6.6.0...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

. 665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

....660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

66 to the 5


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 . .. . . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

665.. i can go all day i don't have **** to do!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 :} I won't hint at NUTHIN.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

"665"


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 did u just write that? XD


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

yah i did this is serious to me!!! 665!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6.6.0.

That's a good number for you u should stay there


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ur not gonna win just give up :no... 665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660. nuff said


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

read this for a bit ^.^


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i did read it i thought u were really trying to show me something lol...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660. lol XD well curry is good you should go make some...like now. Try out all of those recipes then come back and tell me how they were. =}


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Never.. 665.. i don't even know what curry is


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660. . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

don't click on that first link....


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660 Oh you Googled for me thank you i was looking for those..!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

lmao ok click it if u want... 665.. 

i didn't read it before i clicked i was just looking for a picture hahaha


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Suuuure you were 8)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll give my cali bro a hand


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i got a new number.... 670


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

675


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675 WTHeck we'll never win if you're always on!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680 that's right!! I told u I don't got **** to do but I still can't post.. I thought it would reset at 12am I gotta wait 24 hours from each one this is so frustrating not being able to post! u did this to me!!!...

but I'm not always on I just leave my computer on...anyways it doesn't matter u guys aren't gonna win


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675

How did it feel when you came on that day and saw we were in the 600's? *smirks*

Lol, too bad so sad.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

680


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Nanami said:


> 675


You wicked woman, you ! 680


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675 BooYAH.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 675
> 
> How did it feel when you came on that day and saw we were in the 600's? *smirks*
> 
> Lol, too bad so sad.


680... I thought u guys cheated and put the wrong number ... I still think u did cheat somehow.. :sus

not on my watch!! I never sleep!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680... i'm about to go make some more accounts brb


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675 yo that's cheating where's Gameguy ! ! 
<.< 
>.>

You got that other guy online at least! No girls have showed up in ages!! :cry


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680.. i was j/k lol i think i gotta stop posting for a while an get my limit down... 

i'm gonna go come up with a plan...


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

685


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

680... -.-

@ Jealous ;P I know ^.^ I was joking too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Der Ubermensch said:


> 685


690.. dude we gotta get organized.. let's set something up.. I can't right now im at my post limit.. we need communication and execution!!!


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> 690.. dude we gotta get organized.. let's set something up.. I can't right now im at my post limit.. we need communication and execution!!!


695 On top of it ! :yes


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 690


695

check out this video....


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690

lol I ALMOST clicked on it then saw the title.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> 695
> 
> check out this video....


690

lol I ALMOST clicked on it then saw the title.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

695.. i think we're gonna pass 700 today Buci-buci-bucccoooc!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

695 where are the guys at??? lol we gotta get organized!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

695.. ur driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

695


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690 noooooooo theres another one.. where the **** is gameguy he's supposed to have my back!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685 Dude, give up. You ain't getting past 700! =P


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690....


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

680! &#55357;&#56835;Girls rule!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay how did that happen?... 685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690.. girls blow


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690 damn now i gotta go thru this same **** with u... lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685

where ur bois at nooooow ?! Ha ha!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

uhhhhmmmmm....

Oh! 685


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

680


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

675

OMG we're freakin AWESOME! jelly you jeaaaaalous??


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680 **** this game..... i don't wanna play anymore lol


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

675


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

670


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

655


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

650


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

655... i feel so helpless


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

645


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

645**


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh 650


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

645... i blame gameguy


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

640  well i'll give u guys that one .... >_>


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I am tired but I'm not leaving you on your own Nanami


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

635


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

haha yay ! ^.^ We made some progress! *hugs*

630


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

625


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

620


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

615 *hugs


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

610


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

605


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

600! huzzah! =D


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

No way will the guys make it to 700


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

595


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

590! We broke into the 500's! YAAAAHOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Yaaaay! 585


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

580


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know if you've noticed but our completion is MIA.


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570

Haha the tides could turn at any moment that's why I never give up!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

565


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree :-D


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

560

I thought the guys were gonna win before but now....Now the girls will take over the game! *excited*


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

555! :-d


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

550!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I meant :-D


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

540


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

530


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I accepted your request and 525


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

well well. this is neat. 520.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515 thank you ^^


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

oh I see im supposed to go up.

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I have no clue if I am doing it right.
> 
> 510


wait unless ur not really a guy guys go up 5

525**


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

515


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515** keep going ^.^ it's fixed


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Ill have to go soon because of my post limit. Good luck Nanami


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

510


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

515 then?


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

510


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

515


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

520... smh.. it was looking so promising yesterday i was trying to get to 700 :no


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

NOWWW!! she's at her limit attack!!!!! Excellent spy work steinerofthule...


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

580


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

530 bruh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

540


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I got 540 bruh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

OK brah saw you double post but counted it before. 

545


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

550


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Stardwarf said:


> OK brah saw you double post but counted it before.
> 
> 545


Where did u go??? We lack persistence...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

555!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

560 hootie hoo!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

555 I think not.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i told u i never sleep!!.. 560 i thought u were out of posts


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

565


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

570


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 7 5


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

580


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

575


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

580 foo


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

585


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

580


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

585


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

580


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

585


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

580


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

585


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

580


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

575


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

580


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

575


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

580


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

585


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

580


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

585 again


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

580


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

585


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

580 . ..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

585 ur going down nanami!!!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

590


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

585 We'll see about that. >_>


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

590


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

585!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

590


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

5 8 5


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

590....


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

585. . . . . .. . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

590 i know ur almost out of posts i was doing some investigative work and i saw your comment


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

595


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

600!!! i think she's out of posts... how u like them apples?!?!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

605


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

610.. here we go time for a power move


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

615


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

620


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

625


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

635


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

645


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

655


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

660


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

665


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

670


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

675


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

685


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690... at my limit!!! I wanted to post 700!!!!

we still got this tho.. ur going down like the titanic! !


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

695


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685 yay!! Emsytraut comes and saves the day! ^~^


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690...oh my god!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6 8 5 !!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

680


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

685! I can't hold them back!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sike!! 690

i got one back i don't know how many more i have

**** i don't have any right now i'm gonna keep trying I ain't posting anywhere else.. it's 50 posts a day in here from now til victory!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

695! Yeah!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

695! Hai!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

695! Too strong!


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

690


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! Over my dead body they'll get to 700.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690! Too much!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! . .


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685!!!!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690!!! (Drops to one knee)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685. <-- Take a look at my avatar over there that's me right now. ^.^


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! teehee


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690! *starts praying*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! *starts praying another girl shows up*


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690! *signing demonic contract*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685

=O don't do it you'll never get your soul back! 0=}

*turns around*

}:}


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690! The deal is done!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! Nothing happened.... *waits nervously*


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

690! *<_<...>_<...>_>*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Surprise 695


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

700!!! Woot!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

it worked!!! 705


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

710!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

715

this is a maaaaans world!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

715! She's back!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710. No way I can let this happen. Fight!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

715! You are a strong one!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

720 i told u! lol


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

725!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

730


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

735! Maxed out!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry it looks like i got u hooked on it... 740


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

735


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

730


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

nooooooooo not missy 735


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

730


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

725


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*7:30*


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

725


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*730.*


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

725 :d


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

730


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

725


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i said 730!!

you've made me use so many exclamation points!!!!!!!


----------



## mjoy (Aug 14, 2013)

725


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

730! Keep the pressure guys.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

725


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

720


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

715


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

720


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

715


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Cute. But it's *715*.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

720 now foo


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

And 715, yet again.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710 Hello all.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

705


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705! Need backup, under heavy fire!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705! You're a fierce oponent Nanami.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700! thank you SirAwesome, you too :duel


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705! I ain't giving up. On this day all the guys around the world shall celebrate their epic victory, this will be the day that's going to change the fate of the world.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

700


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

695 

@SirAwesome *nods slowly* Mhm sure you keep thinking that :yes while we shall celebrate breaking into the 600's! Yaahooo!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

700! Reinforcements may be taking it's time, but I alone shall endure as much as I can!

(I have nothing better to do today )


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

690 :yes


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

690!*

*Faito!!!*


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

695! This is getting harder. I keep getting over overwhelmed by the enemy. Where are you my felllow comrades, I need your help.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*690!! ! !! * The Guys are a fleeting creature that's why we will WIN! :rofl


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

695! If we are to win this war we need to neutralize Nanami. 

Go spies, break into her house and shutdown her internet connection.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

690


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685 *laughs dramatically* HO HO HO! :rofl


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

690! It seems that Nanami had her bodyguard 5lorr with her, so my spies had to retreat, and so will I if reinforcements don't arrive soon.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685!! 

"'I will _pursue_, I will _overtake_ them. I will _divide_ the spoils; I will gorge myself on them. I will _draw_ my sword and my hand will *DESTROY* them!!!!!!"


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

690!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685!!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

690!!!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

685! !!!!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

680


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

690! The enemy is sending their big guns. I don't for how long I can hold the line with just my rifle.


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

685* Didn't saw the last post.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

680


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*We will BURY you!*


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

675


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

670!!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

665


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

660


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

655


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

650


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

645


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

640!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

645! The enemy got me pinned down. It,s a matter of minutes until they get me. If I am going down at least i'll go proud knowing I did everything I could to serve and protect my gender


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

640! ! :rub


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

635


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

630


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

625


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

620 On it. :boogie


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

635! I must admit defeat, the gods weren't on my side today. But the war is not over, I shall return stronger then ever! 

(Me leaving the battlefield, running towards my headquarters so I can tell this tragic day to my fellow comrades)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

620!*

:yes

*waves* ^~^


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

625*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

..620!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

615


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

610


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

605


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

600


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

595


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

sh*t i knew i shouldn't have went to sleep... 600


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

595


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SirAwesome said:


> (Me leaving the battlefield, running towards my headquarters so I can tell this tragic day to my fellow comrades)


we need to plan our attack!!!!

600


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

595


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

600


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol. *595!!!*


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

600! My comrade jealousisjelly, we should take this oportunity. Since we are together let's retake what was once ours and bring back glory to the old empire. CHARGEEEE!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

610


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

615!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

620!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

625!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

630


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

635!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

640


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

645!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

650

u guys are relentess but we're relentlesser!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

655!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

660


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

665!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

670


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

675!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

680


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

685!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

690


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

695!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

700!!!!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

710!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

715! The surprise attack is going better then we expected. Too good, be on the lookout for ambushes.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

720.. this feels so gooooood


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

725!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

730... tadow tadow how u like me now nanami!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

735! Muahahahah


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

740!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

745!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

750


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

755!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

760


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

765!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

770 !


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

775!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

780


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

785!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

790 at my limit!! 

yes... i sent the word out we are waiting on reinforcements... victory seems certain

good work comrade


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

795! Today we achived a great victory here my fellow comrades. Our goal is now just a few pushes away, but we will need more manpower to reach it.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

800!!! Yes i'm back!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

795


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

805


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

810


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

815!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

820 keep it going u 2!!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

825!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

830 i'm almost out of ammo!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835! Mega Buster!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835! Give it up!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830

Never. :no I'd rather DIE ! ! !


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835! So be it!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830 . .


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

8 3 0


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

830 ..


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

825


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

820


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

825


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

830


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

835


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

840


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

835


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

840


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

845


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

840


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

845 ur falling right into our trap...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

840.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

845


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

850


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

855


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

860


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

855


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

860


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

860....


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

860


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

865


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

860,


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

865!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

870


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

865


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

870


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

875


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

880


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

885


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

890


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

895


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

900


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

905 I think we should wait for SirAwesome.. He deserves to be here for the victory

we'll finish them off tomorrow...


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

No, no, NO!!!! 900


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

895


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

900


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

895


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

I feel like it would be more efficient for the girls to just let the guys win so that they can start over again at 500. Maybe I don't get the game.

900


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

905! This thing restarts at 500?


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

900


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

905



AxeDroid said:


> 905! This thing restarts at 500?


yes it starts at 500 if they get to zero they win (lol) if we get to 1000 we win..


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

910


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

915


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

920! Comrades you leave me proud. On my absence you were ruthless and efficient, so let's put and end on this war once and for all.

(Thanks for waiting for me, now let's all go get the spoils of victory)


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

925


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

930!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SirAwesome said:


> 920! Comrades you leave me proud. On my absence you were ruthless and efficient, so let's put and end on this war once and for all.
> 
> (Thanks for waiting for me, now let's all go get the spoils of victory)


lmao ur good at this!

i'm not sure how many posts i have left but the 3 of us might be able to get it right now 935!!

WWWWYAAAAAAAAYAYAYAYA!!! <<<< that's my warcry


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

940


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

940!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

950


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

955!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

960!!!! i can feel it


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

965! It has been a long war, and we lost many good soldiers, but all those losses won't be in vain, for I can see better times ahead of us.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

970!!!!!! hahaha damn bro u got war references out the a**!!!!!

I'm out of ammo 

u got this.. do it for me!!!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

975! Even I am surprised with myself :O


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

980


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

985! Victory is near. Today the gals reign of terror shall end , and a new guys reign of terror begins! So my fellow comrades, stumble your eyes upon the gals look of fear, and crush them all!!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

990!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

995


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

WEE DID IT!! ITS OVAAAA!!!!! ITS OVAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

VICTORYYYYY

Comrades, the war was long and harsh, but we stood our ground firmly with courage. Altough the gals attack was fierce, we against all odds overcame all of the challenges, and looking back at the long way we came, I can truly say that this is a day to celebrate! In honor of all the guys who fought this war I wanted to say "THANK YOU ALL, this victory was achieved thanks to you all".

For the guys empire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome win guys!!! Can we do it again?!!!


I THINK SO! LETS DO ITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!

500!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

495


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

500


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

495


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

490


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

495


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

490


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

485


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

480


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

475!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

480!

Reinforcements!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

475!!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

470


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

465


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

460


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

455!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

450


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

445


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

440


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

435


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

430


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

425


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

420


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

415


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

410


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

405


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

400


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

395. You've dropped the ball, gents.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

390 Keep going ladies!!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

385


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

380


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

375


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

370


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

455!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

360!*


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

375?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

360! Xincine is with the girls! ;P ^~^


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

365


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

360.


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

360
Oops 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

350


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

355


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

350 . ..


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

345


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

345


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

345


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

335


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

330


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

335


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

330


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

325


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

330?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

355


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

310**


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

ahh ^^^ hahaha yeah 

305


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

300


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

295


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

290


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

285


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

290


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

285?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

280


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

275

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

270


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

265!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

260


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

255

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

260


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

255


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

260


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

260


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

255

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

260.

Don't think us guys didn't see you ladies cheat there.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

255


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

260


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

265


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

260


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

255( I am supporting the women - but I may not be a girl *checks*)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260

Cheaters! :mum


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

255(Oh looks like I'm a girl :teeth)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260! 260! 260!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255 :teeth


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260. :mum


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255 :yes


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

265

edit. oh wait, sorry, 260...I'm not trying to cheat or anything, no, no, no...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255 Chhheeeeaaater!! 

edit: ...cheeeaaaater!!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Two-Six-Zero


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

two fwive fwive


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You are aware that there is 50 posts/day limit here? 

260.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*255* *Don't overdrink bro*

You guy in gif *-->*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You can haz cookies if you give up, ok?










edit. Oops, forgot, 260
edit2. I'm out of posts :lol
edit3. Yeah, weally...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

=O..

Weally ?

255

edit 3 reply: ...*walks slowly towards cookies* :tiptoe


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

250


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Awesome win guys!!! Can we do it again?!!!
> 
> I THINK SO! LETS DO ITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!
> 
> 500!!!


wtf dude i thought we were supposed to wait a while to start it over again?? lol i didn't even have time to celebrate.. i'm exhausted that game took all my energy

im sitting this one out i think i got post traumatic stress i got an honorable discharge (and a purple heart)

*but i'll whoop u girls in any other game*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> wtf dude i thought we were supposed to wait a while to start it over again?? lol i didn't even have time to celebrate.. i'm exhausted that game took all my energy
> 
> im sitting this one out i think i got post traumatic stress i got an honorable discharge (and a purple heart)
> 
> *but i'll whoop u girls in any other game*


Ahahaha I thought the exact same thing when I saw Gameguy post 500. XD This game is eating up all my posts and the first thing I think when I wake up is "Got to get on Guys VS Gals and post!" :shock :hyper

..So what am I *250*?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

255


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

250


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

255


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

250


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

255


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

255


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

250


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*255!*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

250!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

245


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

240


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

235


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

:|240..


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

235 :clap:boogie


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

230


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

225


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

220


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

215


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

210


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

205


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

200


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

195


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

200


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

195


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

200


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

195


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

190


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

185


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

190


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

185


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

180


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

175


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

170


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

165


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

160


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

165


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

160.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

155


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

160.

Where'd stopeandstare go?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

155

Who dat? XD


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

160

She used to play this all the time. Has a rabbit avatar


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

155


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

150

Ohhh I've seen that avvie!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

145


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

140


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

135


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

130


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

125


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

125


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

120


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

115


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

115...


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

115


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

125! How's this possible? I leave this thread for a few days and we're already losing this much.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

115


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

125
****.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

125


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

125


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

130


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

125


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

120


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

115


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

120


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

125


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

120


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

115


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

110


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

105


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

100!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

95


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TIME OUT!!!i!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, even though there are some errors above with the points, they've corrected themselves. With this post, the points are at 100. So continue from there.

100


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

95 

Yeah sorry I posted this morning with 115 but it didn't show up for some reason.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

100!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

95


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like you girls have this one in the bag. BUT THE GAMES NOT FINISHED YET!!!!

85!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No 85!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

75


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

85


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

90 :flush


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85 :boogie


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Eighty


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

85...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

85


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

85


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

8 0


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

65


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

60


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

55


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

50


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

55


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

60


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

65!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

70
Woohoo!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

65


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

80


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

85!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

90


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

85


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

85
:kma


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80...:mum


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

75 bishes


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

75
Time to call my alt, Gwaenyc2.......just kidding, don't ban me mooderator! :afr


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

70.

You girls might win this round, but we're going to make it so that it takes a long time.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

75

They won't win, ever. Mwahahahahaa!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70 :afr


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

75


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

80


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Win...oh wait, wrong thread.

85


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85 ya'll er makin this heeeeerd :time


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90

Woo


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

dang 85 ur on it

hate feels


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

95

Post limit is gonna hit me soon, grrrr...

edit. Oops, slow, 90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85* yaaaah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

8 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85 ! !


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

90!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

8 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90. Ha and they thought they would get to 0. Girls...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Eighty Five. The longer the wait, the sweeter the victory


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

90!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*85*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

80


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

75


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

70 muahahaha


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

75 

We're so screwed, guys!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

65


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

65


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

6 0


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

55


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been here for the girls 50


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

New day, new name and...55


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

60. They still couldn't finish it off.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

65
It ain't over until the big boned gal sings...


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

70


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

75!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75

Lol wat?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70 Means we're Gonna win today!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75.

Lol well, I'll see to it that doesn't happen.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70

(-_- )(-_-)( -_-)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

65


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

70


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

65!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Shiiiiit-ake!
70


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

We on double digits now! 

65 :yes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

60


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

65


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

60


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

65!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

70


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

75


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

80!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

75


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

80


----------



## orangerum (Aug 23, 2013)

75


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

70


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

75


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

80!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

75 8)


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

80!

Mercy girls, mercy!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

85!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

90


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

95!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

90 I think not.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

50


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

55.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

5 0


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

30


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

20


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

10


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

0!!!!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

495


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

485

Are we going for a double win!? mwahahahha!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

475


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

465


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

455


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

445


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

435


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

425


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

415


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

405

congrats on the win nanamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and all the girls!!! Love you guys :heart


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

395

@ meepie


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

400!

Why am I even trying?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

395


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

400!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

3 9 5


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

400! 

You don't have to spell it out for me!

EDIT: Well, you're lucky you're in the USA. It's 2:22 AM over here in Romania and I'm sleepy. BUT BE WARNED, this isn't over!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

405


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

why no celebration!









400


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> why no celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! all that for nothing


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

395 Haha it was a short celebration..










We still won though ! !


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 400(?) Haha it was a short celebration..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought u were gonna show us how to throw a celebration??... ours was better!

(yes im still keeping tabs on your terrorist organization)

and i refuse to add a number i don't wanna be a part of this loss!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

So we're losing this one too?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> So we're losing this one too?


lmao idk it's up to u!

i'm not involved tho we need to invent a new game....


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> So we're losing this one too?


YeEaaHh! waddup?










Are you participating in this battle?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lmao idk it's up to u!
> 
> i'm not involved tho we need to invent a new game....


Bring. it. ON.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

390


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

380


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

370


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

360


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

350


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

330


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

320


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

325


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

315


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

305


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

300!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

3 0 0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

305


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

300


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

295


----------



## beyouself (Aug 23, 2013)

290


----------



## Danielle99 (Apr 24, 2013)

285


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

280


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

275


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

275


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

270


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

260


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

245


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

250!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

250


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

250


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Nanami, 250!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

two fortay five :clap


----------



## beyouself (Aug 23, 2013)

255


----------



## beyouself (Aug 23, 2013)

oops.. I mean 235!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

225


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

245!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

225*


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

235


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

215


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

230!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

205*

The posts weren't showing.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

210!*

I always knew you're a cheater, Nanami!

EDIT: Nvm, something weird going on with posts in this thread.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 235


210.

Hey look who's back.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> 210!*
> 
> I always knew you're a cheater, Nanami!
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, something weird going on with posts in this thread.


200. :b:clap:boogie


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

205


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

200


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

205


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

210


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

210


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

210


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

200


----------



## berrysprinkles (Aug 26, 2013)

190


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

185


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

185


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

190


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

195


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

200


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

190


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

180


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

170


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

160


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

125 oops, sorry

Actually 165


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> 125 oops, sorry
> 
> Actually 165


*160*


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

165!

We're losing again guys! The girls have two or three hardcore competitors apparently.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> 165!
> 
> We're losing again guys! The girls have two or three hardcore competitors apparently.


*160 *


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

165


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

160


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

150


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

145
Yay contribution


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

140


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

130


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

135


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

hi 130


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

125


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

130


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

125


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Fatima22 said:


> 120


115


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

120


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

115


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

120


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

115


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

115


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

110


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

105


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

100!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

95


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

90


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

85


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

90


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

85.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow ladies, nice work.

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

85 ^~^


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

80


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

70


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

65


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

60


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

55


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

60


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

3 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

30


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

25


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

20


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

10


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

15  getting close


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

15


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

10


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

0!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

480


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

470


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

460


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

450


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

440


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

430


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

420


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

415


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

405


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

395


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

385


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

380


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

375


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

365


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

355


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

345


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

340


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 0!!


ha! 0 doesn't look nearly as cool as 1000


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ha! 0 doesn't look nearly as cool as 1000


Countdowns are cool! ....


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

330


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

335!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

330


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

335!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

330


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

325


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

320


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

315


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

320


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

325


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

315


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

310


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

315!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

315


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

320


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

320


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

325


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

330


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

325


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

330


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

335


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

340


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

345


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

340.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

335.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

340!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

345


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

355


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

355


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

360


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

350


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

345


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

340


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

33 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

330


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

330


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

335


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

330


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

335!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

330!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

335


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

330


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

325


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

320


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

315


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

320


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

315


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

310


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

305


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

300


----------



## aaa120 (Jul 16, 2013)

295


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

285


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

280


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

2 8 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

290


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

285


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

290!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

295


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

290


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

285


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

290


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

295


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

290


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

295


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

300


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

295


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

290!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

285


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

280


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

275


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

280


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

27 5


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

270 mwhahahaaha


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

265! hehehe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

260


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

255


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

250


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

245


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

240


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

235


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

230 it's going to be a long game! ( maybe we should skip a few. Oops)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

225. Aha don't give the guys any motivation to keep trying. ;D


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

215. Yes go for multiple wins in a row! :boogie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

210 very true guys will sulk if we win, there's no guys playing, would they notice if we skipped a few hundred lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

205. Yeah Christian and Ben and gameguy for that matter would probably hold it against us and team up making our wins actually somewhat difficult. *smirks*


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

200


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

195. 

LOL. I like how you said our wins would be more difficult, instead of saying that we would lose. 

That cat is super cute. <3


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

190


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

185 ^~^ Only speakin the truth. teehee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

180


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

175


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

170


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

165


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

170!

Some posts didn't show up and the last time I posted in this thread I actually deducted 5 instead of adding! GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

170 then? and oh I guess you secretly want to get this over with and have us win. ^~^


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm..
so back at 165.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

160!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

150


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

155!

What the hell! You jackals are going hard, aren't you?!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

150


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

145


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

140


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

135


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

140


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

135


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

140.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

135


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

140.

Lol oh no you don't.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

1. 3. 5!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

140


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

135


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

130


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

125


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

130


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

125


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

130. 

It's like your waiting for me.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

120 ^_^


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

110 <3


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

100


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

105


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

100


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

90


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

50


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

45


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Edit: haha lol

Should be ...

55


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> Edit: haha lol
> 
> Should be ...
> 
> 55


50 *smirks*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow ladies, nice job. Im impressed

55


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

50 ^~^ ty GameGuy thanks for making this game it's one of my favorites. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

60


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 50 ^~^ ty GameGuy thanks for making this game it's one of my favorites. :yes


Would you believe I stole the idea of this game from another SAS user? I just added my own "improvements".


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

60


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> 60


55 lol thanks for posting the game. ;P


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

50, yeah thanks Christian Ben & game guy you are ones in a million.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

45!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

50


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

45


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

50


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

4 5


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

45 

Meh, just go for it already!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

3 5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40

Must be easy, considering I'm the only male in this thread actively participating.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 3 5


40


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

40!

Looks like we got some warriors over here! We lost this round, but we can still delay it to annoy Nanami!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35... Yeah u guys are killing me here. I've had my gif ready to post for when we win. -.-


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

40


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

45


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

40


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

45


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

40


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

45


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

40


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

45


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

50


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

55


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

60


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

55


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

60


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

65


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

65.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No Nanami. Just...no

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

75


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

GameGuy... :no 

65


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:roll

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

65


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

70


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

75


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

80, ****ers!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

85


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

85!

There we go, boys!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

80


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

65!

There go the jackals! Hope I'm not the only guy around here.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

60.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

50


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Fifty


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

fiddy


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

40


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

45, aw hell no girls arent gonna win again


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

35*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

25 lol

I got my gif ready I wanna use it today ! !


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

15!


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

10!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

5 !










FINISH them! *dances*


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zero, nothing, nil, null!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

505


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

510!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey! thanks for starting it when the girls won!!










505


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Grrr...510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

515


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

520


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

525!

Maybe because you kept spamming gifs instead of starting, Nanami!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525!

Edit: @CristianNC ahahahaha it didnt last long enough and there weren't enough guys to spam, what a disappointment..well when girls win again I'll have more gifs ready for u guys. ^~^


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

530.......


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

We are the Guys. You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

5 2 5


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

510


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nanami said:


> 5 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:yes:boogie:lolopcorn

505


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Fufufufufufufu...510.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

505 * yay karen's here!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

500

Runs around the house bopping till youre dropping


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Stop posting your silly numbers, gals!

515

edit. karenw posted 510 and edited it afterwards! So....515


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

500


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nanami said:


> 500??


I've corrected it look


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490. lol yay (hey u guys cheated by starting our win 490 duh real number)

;}}


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

karenw said:


> I've corrected it look


Too late, 520

edit. Ok, 495 i guess


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490! booyah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

495
Can I join the gals, i'm tired of losing...grrr


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> 495
> Can I join the gals, i'm tired of losing...grrr


490!!

U have a cute avatar... but no. No mercy.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

485. Yes sir I can boogie


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Eww, Baccara...

490


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

495!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

485


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

475


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

480


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

460


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

460


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

465


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

460


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

465


----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

465


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

465 :cig


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

470


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Four-Seven-Five

Victory is ours!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

470


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

465


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

470
edit. guys, seriously, drag your ugly asses here! Now!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

465. *Dancy dancy*


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

460


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

455


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

445


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

435


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

440


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

435


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

440


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

435


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

425


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

430


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

425


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

430


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

425


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 425


430


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

425


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

430


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

handsup said:


> 430


435


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

440


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

445


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ben12 said:


> 445


450

Go men! Time to end reign of female terror


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

455!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

460


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

465


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

470!!

Come on, boys!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

475


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

480


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

485


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

485


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

495


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

*500*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

505


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Wat wat is this? 515


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

=(

520 again lol


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

handsup said:


> =(
> 
> 520 again lol


525


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

530


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

535, ooh yeah!


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

540 =)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

545


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

550


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*SSS*


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

560


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

565


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

570


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

565


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

565 -___-


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

565


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.
575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

5 7 0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575
Good night! You're not allowed to post until I'm back :troll


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580

Lol nunuc and nanami both hard at work.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> 585


590


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

585


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

580


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

595


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

600!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

605


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

600


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Frrreeeeeeddddddooooommmmmm

605

stupid caps lock didn't work... that wasn't dramatic enough


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

610


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> 610


615


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

620


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

625


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

630


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

635


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

645


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

655


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

660


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

665


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

680


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

705


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

705


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

705


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710.

Ohhh look who's joined us.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 0 5


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 705


i missed u!!

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7.0.5


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70 5. ..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

710


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

705.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

710, resistance is futile


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

70 5 . .


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

7 15


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710 . ..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710 . . .


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 10 .......


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

can't stop won't stop 720


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 15


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

750
edit. oops
edit. i'm lost

720, i guess


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 15 . . .


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

715.......


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

715 ..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

720


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*715*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

There's 3 715's in a row

730


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

735 foo


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

730


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

735


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

730


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im confused 730??


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

735


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

wtf is going on?

8 billion!

740?

edit. i need a cigarette, this is too confusing


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

73 5. . .


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

740!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

7 3.5


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

740


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

735!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

740


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*735*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*7.3.5*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

740&


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

735


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

740%


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*740*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*740*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

750


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

755


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*750*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

755 >


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

750.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

755


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

750...


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

755


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*755*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I posted 755, am I Ben12 now? WTF?

760


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

760


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

7 60000


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

760


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

765


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

760


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

765


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

765..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

770

u can't stop it nanami!! just let it happen


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*765*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

770


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

775


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*770.*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

770


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

She has cheated at least 50 points...grr

780


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

775..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

780


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*775*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*7.7.5.*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

what the, i can't see my post

780


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

785


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

8 hunnid


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

815


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

830


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

835

50 post limit, Nanami? :lol
Oh wait, you can't answer to that...


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

840


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> 835
> 
> 50 post limit, Nanami? :lol


lmao take that nanami!! 845!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

865


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

870


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

875


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

880


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

885


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

890


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

895


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

900


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

905


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

910


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

915


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

920


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

925


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

950


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

955


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

960


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

965


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

970


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

975


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

980


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

985


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

990


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

995


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Win.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

bayyyybehhhhh WESTSIIIIIDE!!! now let's go leave some messages on nanamis profile lmao


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Victory!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

let's not forgot to mock the other girls that weren't here..anyone wanna make a list??


----------



## Kat729 (Aug 15, 2013)

525!!!


----------



## Kat729 (Aug 15, 2013)

oops... Too late. I didn't see the page number.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

hope i didn't go too far!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kat729 said:


> oops... Too late. I didn't see the page number.


but u posted in here so ur still part of the loss :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

New game time! Lets beat'm again guys!

500


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

505


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

515


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

520


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> New game time! Lets beat'm again guys!
> 
> 500


goddamnit dude u did it again!!! u ain't even here for the battles but u come at the end an restart the game before we can rub it in their faces properly!! i was at 50 posts i was gonna wait to do it today...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> 515


520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 515


520



The wall


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

530!!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

540. 

so what's the winning team get from the losing team? i vote for a 20 minute make out session with the member of the losing team of are choice.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

namebn said:


> 540.
> 
> so what's the winning team get from the losing team? i vote for a 20 minute make out session with the member of the losing team of are choice.


why should the girls get rewarded for losing tho


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

feel free to make your own suggestion.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

530 

5 girls in a row, weh i'm exhausted:fall


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

540!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*535*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

545!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> why should the girls get rewarded for losing tho


550

I agree. Sex is too generous. We don't want them to just want us to win. :roll


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

545, lol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550


----------



## als358 (Sep 4, 2013)

545!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

540!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

540


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540

Careful nanami. You don't want to reach your 50 post count limit too fast!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

530 =p


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

530

*=p*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

525 
Use some even bigger font. I dare you. opcorn


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

520


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> 520


525


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

530


----------



## als358 (Sep 4, 2013)

525!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 515


520

The wall

:banghead:


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

510


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

495


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

490


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

485


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

485.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 485.


490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 490


585


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

500


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

505


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

500


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

495


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

490


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

485


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

480


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

x7Stopeandstare said:


> 480


485

You!


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

485. wow seems my post has motivated the girls to win so they can chose the guy they want, or maybe it's so they wont get picked.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490.

Haha lol maybe.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

505


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

500


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

505


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

510


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

520


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

_525_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

five-dirty-five


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh gawd, last post I can see is posted by SteinerOfThule and says "530". Sucks.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

...520**


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

530


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I can see again!
530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 515


520

:banghead:


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

_515_


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> _515_


520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

520!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

nunuc said:


> 525


530


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

535


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> 535


540



We got this


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's 4.30 AM here. Must stay awake...and...and...545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

540


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*540*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

_540_


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> _540_


545

Give up. You can't fight this battle on your own. The men are too strong


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

540 :b


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 540 :b


545!!

Give up

:banghead:


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

540


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 540


545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*540*


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

540


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

535


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

525!!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

520


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

515


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

ZeroPoint said:


> 525


530

:beer:


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> 530
> 
> :beer:


:whip

530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 525!


530


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

525 Heeeeeh


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> 525


530

Don't you get sick of fighting alone

Step aside men are coming through


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

530

Good job guys you've gotten far. ^~^


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ben12 said:


> 535


540!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

545


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 545


550
Your fighting a losing battle


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

545 is hardly losing


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 545 is hardly losing


550

:banghead:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> 555


560

Men are just too strong on SAS


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

555


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 555


560


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

555


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 555


560


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

_555_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

560


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

555


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 555


560


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

565


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> 565


570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

575


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

575


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

580


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

575


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

580


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 580


580 *squawk*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

575


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> 575


575 *squawk*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

605


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

620


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

635


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

635


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

645


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

640


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

645


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

650


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

655


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

656


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheat!, But ok 640


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

660


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

665


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

670


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

675


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

680


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

685


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

690


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

715


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720

The girls gave up.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

715


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

725


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

730


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

725 I'm back mufuers don't think we're going down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

725


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

720


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

725!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

720!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

720


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

715


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

710


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

705


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

700


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## GMR21 (Sep 14, 2013)

705


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

700


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

700!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

705!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

710


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

705!


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

710!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

715


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

720!


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

715!


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

710


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

715!


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

710!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

720


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

710


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

705


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

700


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## EnjoyingTheSilence (Sep 10, 2013)

710


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

715


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

710


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

715


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

710!


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

715.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

735


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745

Man, this is just dragging on.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

785


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> 805


810


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes! Up and up we go!!!!!

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

/\ 830

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

870


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

875


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

880


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

885


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

There's no gals around apparently, so... 

895 :cig


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

900


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

905


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

920


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

925


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

930


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

935


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

955


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

960


----------



## Awkward Nerd (Dec 31, 2012)

955


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Awkward Nerd said:


> 955


She...she eated our numbers.










960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

970


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

975.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

980


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

985.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

990....i'll let someone else do the honors of posting 1000 since i haven't been around for this one


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

995.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

fudge it....

......

.................

..................................

.........................................................

......................................................................................

.....................................................................................................................

...........................................................................................................................................

*1000!*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT!!

Let's do it again guys!

500


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

505


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

500


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh ****, it's Nanami! :afr

505


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

525


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

520...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Stop eating the numbers!
525


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

:tiptoe 520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525!


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

525


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

530


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

525


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

565


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Last page fail.

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

580


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

585


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

590


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

595


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

600!!!!


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

610


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

625


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

615


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

615


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

615


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

620


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

625


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

620


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

625


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

625 :b


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

620


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

625


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

630


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

635


----------



## JMRS (Nov 10, 2013)

640


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

630


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

635


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

640


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

645


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

645


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

650


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

655


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

660.
:cig


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

665


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

670


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

675


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

680


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

685


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

690


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

695


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

695


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

705


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

710!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

725


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

730


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

735


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

740


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

745


----------



## latibule (Nov 19, 2013)

740


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

745


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

750


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

755


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

760


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

765


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

765


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

770


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

675
#fatimaseatdown


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

775


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

770


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

790


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

795


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## redbrand12 (Nov 23, 2013)

820


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835 

t-5


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

865


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

855


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

850


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

845


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

855


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

860


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

865


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

870


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

840


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

850


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

855


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

865


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

855


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

860


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

855


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

860


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

865


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

870


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Error above. Points should currently be at 880.

885 now, with my post.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

890


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

885


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

890


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

885 :b


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

890


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

900


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

895


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

910


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

915


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

920


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

hm... seems like SA is much more common between males...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You give up, huh? Silly girls...:lol


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> You give up, huh? Silly girls...:lol


where did this come from?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, you didn't even bother to take a five off from that 920.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Well, you didn't even bother to take a five off from that 920.


you didn't either..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't wanna cheat. I posted the 920, so I think I have to wait until someone adds or takes off a fiver.

930


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I don't think the SAS forum properly represents the real-world guy/girl ratio of SA suffers haha


yes, i looked it up and it's actually more common in women!








so let's say you guys are more into such silly games!


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

920


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

925 (should be 930, but you can keep the 5 that you cheated off because we're going to win anyway) :evil


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

920


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice try, girl...925


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

930


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

935


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

950


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

955


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

945


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry can't edit 950


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

955 :kma


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

960!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

975


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

980


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

985


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

980


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

975


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladies, just give up eh?


980


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

985 xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

985


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

990


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

985


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990
I can smell the victory. Smells lot nicer than gals...


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

985


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1000, eh?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome! LETS DO IT AGAIN!!

500


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure.

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

515

Wow . . this thread is Historic


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

520


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

515


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

525


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

540


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

545


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

545


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

560 comon guys


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

565


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

570


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

565....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

570


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

565


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

570


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

565


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

570, goddammit!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^ :lol 575


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

580


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

575


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

585


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

590


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

595


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sexhundra! (600)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

605


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I knew that mentioning "sex" would draw your attention. Horny ****er! :rofl

610


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^:lol 615


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

595


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

585


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Major error above. Points should be at 625 with this post.

625


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

630


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> Major error above. Points should be at 625 with this post.
> 
> 625


Hah i know it made me laugh 625


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

630


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

645


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

650


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

645


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

650


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

655


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

660


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

665


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

670


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

690


----------



## caveofmystery (Nov 1, 2013)

695


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

700


----------



## smk1423 (Dec 27, 2013)

705


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

710


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

720


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

730!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

735


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

740


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Who let the gals out?!

740


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

745


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

745!!!!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

745!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

750


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

755


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

760


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

760


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

755


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

760


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

755


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

760 :mum


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

735


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

725


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

710


----------



## Snowy1 (Aug 25, 2013)

705.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

700


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

655


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

700


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

695...


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

700


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

695!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

690, surrender now!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

685 ...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladies, just face the facts. This is one thing us men are so much better at than you.

680


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675 :beer:


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

680


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

6 8 5 !


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

680 bahahaha!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

675


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

680


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

685!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

685, woman!


----------



## Iffypin (Jan 7, 2014)

600


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

680, dude


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_685..._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Either someone deleted their posts or I ****ed up the thread with my "685".

665


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Wt? Its 670! Or is my phone messed up


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I think I might have cheated a little bit previously...:cig

665


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

670


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_675_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640!! It was just at 680!!

Shoot! 645


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

640


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Oohh I see the girls want it bad.


645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_645_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## JohannTheViking (Jan 8, 2014)

645


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650!_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

655


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

660


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_665_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660 :/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

665


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_670_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_670_


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

665


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

660


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_665_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

655


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

660


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

655 :banghead:


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

650!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

650 ;d


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Really? 645!!!


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

650!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zxchzxgchgxzhxsdvh


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

655


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

You....again.... 650!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

In the end it will always be me. There is no stopping me, and there is no hiding from me. 655


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

650! Pow, reinforcements have arrived!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645  woot!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

645


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650 gdkfjghljkshtu


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650 tuyrjbnufg


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645...shiet!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650. like i said >: )


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645 you must be proud you can add


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

655!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

655. I'm proud to defeat two worthy adversaries in a contest of speed. 

quick dan, change your post. you added too many


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

650


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

655


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

650 damn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

655. beaver dam.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

650 @#$%&!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

655 lols


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

You really pluralized lol......lol! 650


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

alwayses  655


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

650


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645 hahaha


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

645


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650 nope


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

645!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650!! :d


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_655!!!_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

660!!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_665!_


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

665!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

665! o.0 stop confuddling me


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

(Oh no I messed up, I messed up!)


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^ lol 670_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

675!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_680!_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

685!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690!_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

695!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700!!! (You girls giving up yet? )_


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700_


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

695.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

690


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

695


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

700


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_705_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_715_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

720


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_725

You girls have no chance of winning._


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

730


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

725


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

730


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_735_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

740


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

745


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

750


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_755_


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

760


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_765_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

715


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^ :con

765..._


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

770


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_∞_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _^ :con
> 
> 765..._


775
im assuming Tokztero simply miss typed


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yeah, probably.

780_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

785


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_790_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

795


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

800


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

795


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yss, typo above. But the game is on track.

805


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_810_


----------



## Corduene (Nov 16, 2013)

815


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

810


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> 775
> im assuming Tokztero simply miss typed


Yeah sorry. Lol

815


----------



## gerardpvp (Jan 10, 2014)

820


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

825


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

830


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_835_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825 :d


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825. you will never win.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820.....


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825. it's so much easier to just give up and walk away. we win and you don't have to admit to being part of the falling to our army.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_825

It's useless to resist._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

820....


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825. it's okay, you don't need to acknowledge that it was I who defeated you, just walk away and enjoy all of the other wonderful games this place has to offer.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_830_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

8
2
5


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

830.
run, child, run.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

825


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

830. tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_835..._


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

835 :d


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

830


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

840. Bwahaha!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

830 smh


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_840_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

845


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_850_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

855


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_860_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

855


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_860.._


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

865


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_870_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

875


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_880_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

885


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

895


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

890


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

895......


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_900_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

905


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905.._


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

910


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

900...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

910 ._.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_915 :tiptoe_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

920. . . . . dude have you seen my car?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

915 ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

920. -.- no, bad girl. no more fake bacon for you.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

jesus.


915


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_920

You mean this one?_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

lols
925

yes that one


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Ha, that's a nice car you have right there x)
930_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

why thank you, sir. 

935


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

930!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

925.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_930!_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

925


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_nope
930_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

925 lol


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

nope
925


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Still not giving up eh?
930_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

925


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

920


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_:no
925_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

920
-.-


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_
925_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

920


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_925
You're only stalling the inevitable._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

920


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_925_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

915


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_920..._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

910


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

905


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

900


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

895


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

890


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_895_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

890


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_895._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

890


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

885


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

885


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

880


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890..._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_885_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

880


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_885_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_880_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

885


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

895


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

890


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

895


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

890


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

890


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

900


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

890


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

895


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905!_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

890


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

895


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

890


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_895_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905_


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Am I supposed to say 900? 

Uhm...900!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_905._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

900


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

910 :d


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

905


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

910


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

905


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

910


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_915_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

910


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_915._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

910


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_915_


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

910


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

905


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

910


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

915


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

920


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

925


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

930


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

935


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

940


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

945


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

950


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

955


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

960


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

965


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

960


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_975_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_985_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

980


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_985 _


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No... 990!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_995...!_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

990


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_995_


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

1000


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TA DA!!! Guys Win!!!!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Start a new one already lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Since you asked,

500!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

505


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495 : )


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

505


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

500


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

505
*http://1000waystodie.wikia.com/wiki/Vermin-ated
*

Way to Die #*505* 
On August 4, 2003, in Macon, GA. A convicted robber on the run hides in a drainage pipe and gets stuck. Later that night, rats appear and start eating him alive, eventually eating into his brain. 
Alt names - Mort's Bad Day


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

515


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

520


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

525


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

535


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

540


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

545.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

550


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

540


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

550 :d


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

545


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_550_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565. yalls be wrong. go re check and edit your psots


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

570


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry, I think that was my bad. 580


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

575***


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580. no worries. i just didn't want to wake up with ally, hazy, or chaos waving a gun in my face.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

585 :boogie


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

590


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_595_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

600


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

605


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

610


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

615


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

620


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

625


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

im back  620


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, we won again.

625


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_630_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

635


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_640_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

635


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_640 _


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

635


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

630


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

625


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

620


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

595


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

590


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

585


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_565_


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

640


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

oops 570***


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

565


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

570


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

565


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

560


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

555


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

560


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_565_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

560


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

565


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

560


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

555


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

550


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

550


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

545


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

550


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

540


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

ahh, make that 545


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

540


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

535


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525 _


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

505


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

495!!!!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_nope, you girls aren't going to win.
500_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

495

Yes. Yes, we will. *evil glare*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

485


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_490_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

485

Don't make me pull out my secret weapon!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_490 _


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Blushy said:


> 485
> 
> Don't make me pull out my secret weapon!


Opps! Let's just move this down here..

485


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485 you are like a gnat!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_490_


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Well there were 2 female posts above me. So 476


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_485
It's a bit confusing at times because people don't edit their posts, but this should be correct._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Make that a manly 485, you evil doers.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

480


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

475!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

480 wham bham and thank you ma'am!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

475


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

470


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

465


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

470
Could do with some help here guys, im going to bed soon....although i dont have to because im a Man!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

465


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

470


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_475_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> 475
> 
> Quick men, while they're distracted!


470

CHEATER! If only boob gifs were allowed.. 
You guys wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

475


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

470


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

475


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470!!!!!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

465


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

460


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

455


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_460_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

455......


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

450


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455 _


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

465


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

455


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

450


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455.._


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

450


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

445


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

440


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

435


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

430


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

440
Gotta go, its all down to you now, Apoc Revolution, with your slightly ironic avatar.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

435


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_435
Where the **** are all the guys??_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

430


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

425


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Damn, now I'm the only one left.
430

And Marluxia is awesome!_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

425

Just give up, bro.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

420


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

415


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

blushy said:


> 425
> 
> just give up, bro.


_nevaahhhhh!!!

420_


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

410


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^ nope, 420_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

415

Please pay attention to the count ladies and gentlemen! Refresh before you reply.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_420!_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

415

Alright, kid. You're getting on my nerves now. Haha :duel


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

410


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Who u calling kid? I'm an adult!
415_


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_wtf this is getting confusing lol_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

410

You are a youngin' compared to me. So I shall call you kid.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_415_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

410


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

405


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

410


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

405

NOOO! Go away. :wife


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

400


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_405
You girls are really determined to win this one after enduring all those humiliating defeats._


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Nope.

400


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

390


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

390


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

*goes away*
































but first... 395


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

390


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

385


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_390

@goosebump, read the first page of this thread please..._


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

385

Blah! I gotta go.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385 _


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380 punk


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_no, 385! _


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380 go to sleep


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_nope, not tired yet
385_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

380

I'm back!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_ggrrr..
385_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385 _


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

375


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_380_


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

385. Is this endless game?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

380

Anyone else having issues posting? :/


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385
Yeah, sometimes it can take very long loading a page or posting a comment. Nothing is wrong with my internet though._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

380


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380, it runs slow when everybody starts trying to post to the same thread at the same time, lol


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_385_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

375

Damn it! I hit the post limit. I'm out. opcorn


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

370


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

365


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_375_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

355,


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

350


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

345


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

340


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_345_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

340


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

335


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_340_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

330


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_330_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

325


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_330 _


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

335


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

330


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_335_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

330


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

325


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No!

330


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, very impressive girls.

335


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

330


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_335
Finally, the reinforcements have arrived.

(Damn, I have to wait 24 hours for posting 50 replies lol. You guys will have to go on without me.)_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, but not for long

340

Hold the fort Apoc


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Youre determined, arent you Cuppy.

340


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

335 yes!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Peace out people!

340


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

goodbye~
335


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

330


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

325


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

320 ^_^


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

315


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

310 woot


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

305


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300 ^_^


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

305 !


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_310..._


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

300


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

295!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

290


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

285 :d


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

280


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

yay yay 275


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

280

guys...where have you been...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

275


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

280


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I keep trying to post but it won't show up :s
275


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

great 

280


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

275!!!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

270


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

275


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

270


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

265


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

260


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

265


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

260


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

255


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

260


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

255


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

250 :banana
edit: everyone's so quick!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

255


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

250

Been keeping my eye on this thread for a couple hours now :b


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

255
>.> we'll fix this


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

gahhh
250!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

255. I can almost hear the cavalry.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

250

We're gonna get to zero!! Soon!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

255


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

260


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

dangit

255


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

260 :d


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

255


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Woah, we're in the 200's now!?

260


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

darn tootin!
255


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

260


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

265


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

270


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

265


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

260


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

265


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

260!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

255


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

260!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

265!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

270


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

265


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

250?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

265!!!??*^%


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

260


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

265 /...


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

260


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

265


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

255


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

the fact that it takes a half an hour to load the reply makes this game alot more challenging, lol.

275


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

280....


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

275


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

280.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

275


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

280

I just want to get it back over 300!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

285 if we dont get it over 400 it'll be to 0 by morning


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

290


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

285


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

290


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

295


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

290


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

295


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

300

..there, I can rest easy now.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

295


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

290


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

...295


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

305 Nyaa!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

305....please dont, d00d


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

300


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, it's over 300, I can sleep! Let me sleep! haha!

305


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

305. nope no sleep till 400


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

300(this is so confusing...)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

305. we try


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300 :b


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

305. run.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300~


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

305.....


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

300


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

295!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

300....>.>


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

305


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. you're wrong


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. again


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

305


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310/....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305~


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. :d


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

!305!!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. o.o


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!!!!

edit: I used up all my posts for the day ;__;


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. . . .


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

305


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

310. no


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_315...

Where were you guys? I was all by myself, it was like four girls vs one guy -_-
And I used up all my posts, so I couldn't reply anymore. ggrrr

*Edit: I still can't reply >_<_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

320. i was at school


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_325_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

320


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

315!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

320


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

320


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

325


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

320


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

315


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

310


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_315_


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

320


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

315


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_320_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

315


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

320


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

315


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

320


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

315


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

310


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

315
You relentless monsters!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

310


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

305


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Gals are going to win 

300


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

295


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

290


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

285


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

280


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

1 jabillion!!!





ok ok 285


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

280 dreamer


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

285


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

280


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

285 beeeyooootttt...





.....chhhh


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

280


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

285


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

280


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

285


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

280


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

280


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

285


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

2....8....0


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Time for leaba, but i leave you this you evil evil woman:

*285*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for calling me evil lol 

280!!!!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

275


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

270


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

275


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

270


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

265


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

260


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

255


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

260


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

255


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

250


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

255


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

250


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

245


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

250....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

245


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

240


----------



## cortisone (Jan 16, 2014)

240


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 230 :yes


----------



## cortisone (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha oops didn't see the last post...235!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

/\ 225
.l

230


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

That's okay 
It's 225 now, yes? :3

225


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

230 now : )


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

225


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

220 

edit: I can't post anymore again? :s


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

215


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO!!! Not fair!

220


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

215


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

210


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

205


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

210


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

205


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

210


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

205


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh no! What's happened!? lol

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## osnapitscarie (Jan 12, 2014)

200


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

205


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

200


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

195


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

190


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

185


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

180 wrap it up! Woot


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

175


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

170 ^_^


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

165!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

160~


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

155


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

150!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

145


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

140~


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

135! Woot woot


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

130 ^___^


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

125


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

120~


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

115


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

110 Do they even care anymore? :lol
edit: oh no I can't post anymore again ;_;


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

105! :boogie


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Woah! Wtf happened here!?? I leave to answer a couple PM's and it's almost under 100! lol

110!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

No! Go away! You're not welcome here!! :wife

105


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

100......


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

95
edit: YESSS!!! Thanks, Thedood!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

90


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

85


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

80 
edit: noooo not again >_<


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

75


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I cannot let this happen! lol


80!!

Where are my fellow weiners at!?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

75


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

70


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

75


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

70


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

65


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

60


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60

where are you guys at!!?

reinforcements!! Mayday! SOS!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

No!

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes! 

60


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60

I thought you ran out of posts, cuppy! lol


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

55!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

55


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

60!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

ahhhhh 55!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

50


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Noooo!

55!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

50 argh!

edit: cannot post anymore again!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

45


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

50




...down goes Cuppy! Blushy has to run out of posts soon!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

45


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

50


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

45
Either I am magic, or something is seriously weird...
(or maybe I can post a few at a time?)

edit: I am not magic after all :'c


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Stop playing with my emotions, cuppy! :b

50


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

45


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

50


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

55


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

50


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

55


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

50!!!

edit: o__o I AM MAGIC
edit: nevermind..


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

45


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

You ARE magic!

50


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

45


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

^ lol 

50


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

45~~~
Blushy you got this!!!! Save us!!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

40


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

45!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

40


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

45!










....out of posts. 

I admit defeat.

I'll get you next time Gadget, next time!!


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

40


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

35


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

30 *twerkity-twerk*


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

25

Come on, ladies!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

20


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

15


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

10


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

5!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

0!!! 

Ladies Win!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Edit : :yay


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yay 
Hear ye, Hear ye, Gather round to partake in this joyous celebration!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, now that we've celebrated... :lol

*Ready....go!
*
500


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

505


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

510


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

515


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I see you girls were more determined than ever to win this one eh.
510_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_510 _


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505 so I woke up again to find I turned my alarm off in my sleep, so this is literally the last time I can do this, I'm pretty sure my co workers are thinking wtf .....but thismade my morning yay!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

505


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

490


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

485


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

475


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_480_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

475


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

475


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

480


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

485


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_490_


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

495
Lets clean this mother!!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_You..._!
495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Not on my watch you dont!
495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

495


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

515

Oh, so thats how it is...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

515
I need sleep, you just got lucky with the timezones is all....


----------



## Aeolian (Jan 1, 2014)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

530


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

525


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_530_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

525!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

520


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_520_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

510


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_515_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_520_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515~


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_520 _


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_520_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515!!~


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*520!*_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*515*


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*5
2
0*_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515!!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*525!*_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520~


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520!!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_*525!*​_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

.............520!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525..............._


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

520


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_545_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

No .....


540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yes .....

545_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

No 540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yes 545_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

No means no! 

540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yes means yes!

545_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Negative


540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_^ You ruined it...

Positive

540_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Good job pachirisu 


535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_...

535_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

there was an error on the previous page.

oh well... ;__;

530 
this game moves very fast...


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Wait, seriously, there was an error~
Is it okay if we bring the score down 10 points, where it should be? 

So now it would be 520, yes?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

cuppy said:


> wait, seriously, there was an error~
> is it okay if we bring the score down 10 points, where it should be?
> 
> 
> ...


515

???


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510!?! Lol


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

505 ? (what's happening?)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Count is off. Look at Cuppy's post on the previous page.



strayshadow said:


> 525 ? (what's happening?)


EDIT - 505


ally said:


> 510


EDIT -500

495


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, everybody!
(thank you Blushy )
490


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha. It's okay. I think we've got it figured out now.

485


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

so... 480
(i'm so delayed...)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^lol~ I know, I'm jealous of the people with super fast internet :lol

475


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_9000

Ok fine, 480._


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

475


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:lol 

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

460


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

445 apoc made me laugh 9000


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lol 440


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

435


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_:lol 
440_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

435!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_440

And once again, the guys don't show up -_-_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

435


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

430~


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

425


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

420


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_425_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

420


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_425_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

420


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_425_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

420


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

415..


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

410


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_415_


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

420


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

415


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_420_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

420


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

415


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

420
..


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_425_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

425..edit: thanks apoc!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Nope, count is off. It's 430_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

435


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_440_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

445


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_450_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

445


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_450_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

445


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

450


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

460


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

455


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_460_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

455 you got auto pilot or something?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

460


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_465_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

470


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_475_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

480


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_485_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

490


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_495_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

470


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_lol Blushy, 470? I don't think so.
510_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_510_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

515


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

505


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

515...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

515
The next female to post hates little puppies!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

525


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530..
hazy girl hates puppies!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_545

Edit: Damn 50 post limit -_- You're on your own, lifelikeahole.
Edit2: I don't have a phone, so I can't use tapatalk either._


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

550


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

545 nope i love puppies ^-^


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

550. nope. you admitted it. you hate them. poor puppies 
anyone up for a group version of this thread so we don't have to deal with post limits and 30 second delays?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

i just posted and nobody can declare what i like or dont 

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540 download the tapatalk app there is no limits


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

550
Hating puppies, jesus, even Hitler loved puppies!

Post limits?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

550.
if i ever get a smart phone ill look into it.

yes im limited to 50 per day.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

555

Limits! pfftttt
Limits are for women, not MEN!!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

560. sadly, the admin does not agreee


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

555


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

560


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

555


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

560...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

565


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

565


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560

I think the post limit makes it more fun :b


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565...


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

560


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

565

Fun pfffftt, 
Vietnam wasnt _fun_, was it? WAS IT?
Oh wait, you wouldn't know because you were at home baking cookies!

(Ive never done as much editing...)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565.,kgkg


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565 >.>


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560 :s


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

565


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570 >: D


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

565


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

565


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

560


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565.......


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

560


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

565 ::::::


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

560


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

555


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

560


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

565

Bedtime, its all down to you lifelikeahole!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570 we're screwed


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

565


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

565


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570vvm,zncvn,bsdhka


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580...


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

575


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_580...
Why is it that I can sometimes post, even though I have posted 50 times? They should just get rid of that stupid rule, it doesn't make sense._


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575

Because you're magic :yes


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580.......


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

575


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580 >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

570


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

575 i've hit the 50 post wall. l8r


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

565 Jesus that's what I get for doing something IRL


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

555


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

550


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

540


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _lol Blushy, 470? I don't think so.
> 510_


Opps

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540..._


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

535


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535

*Edit: Ggrrr, I can't post anymore..._


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

530 ^_^


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

525


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

535


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

525


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

525


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

No.

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_530_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

525


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

525


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

530


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 3 5 ! ! !


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

520


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_510_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

505


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_495_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

510


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_515_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

530


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_545_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

purechaos said:


> 520





Ally said:


> 515





purechaos said:


> 510


_lol you cheaters...
535_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Bahaha I either typoed or read wrong lol I had just woke up....lmao 

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Aha, Ally must have woken up at the same time as you 8)
535_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

520


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

530


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

TakeOne said:


> 530


Nope.

520


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

515


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_520_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

510


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

505


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

495


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_500_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_510_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## WakingTheReaper (Jan 19, 2014)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

490


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

495


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

490


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

495...


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

490


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

495


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

500


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_480_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

475


----------



## Fatguyinalittlecoat (Jan 21, 2014)

480


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_475_


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

480


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

450


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

450


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_455_


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

450


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

455


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

460


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

470


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

465


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_470_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

465


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

470


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_475_


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_485_


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

490


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_495_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

500


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_510_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

515


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

520


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

525


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

540


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_555_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

560


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_565_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

575


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

580


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

585


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

590


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

595


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

600


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

605


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I help the girls?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

610

you can help them by adding 5 points to the score every time you post


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

615


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

620


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

615


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_625_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

630...


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_635_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

640


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

635..


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_640_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

635


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

640


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_645_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

645


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

650


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

655


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_660_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

665


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_670_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

675


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

670


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_675_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

680


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

675


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_680_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

670


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

670


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

665


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_670_


----------



## Octobird (Jan 22, 2014)

525?


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

Octobird said:


> 525?


_Read the first page of this thread, please.

670_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

675


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_680_


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

675


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_680_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

685


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

695


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

690!!!!


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

685


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690_


----------



## Octobird (Jan 22, 2014)

685


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

695


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

700


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_705_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

710


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_715_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

720


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_725_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

720


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_725_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

730


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

735


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

740


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_745_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

750


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_755_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

760


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_765_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

770


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_775_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

780


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_785_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

790


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_795_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_810_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## GhostWhisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

820


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

nooo
815


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

820

The end is knee....i mean knigh...or nigh...whatever


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

815


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Well well well, look what the cat dragged in!

820


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

825


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

830


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

825


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

830


----------



## DyingBreed (Jan 19, 2014)

825


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_830_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

825


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_830_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

825


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

830


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_835_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

840


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

835


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_840_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

845


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_850_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

855


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

860


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

865


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_870_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

875


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_880_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

885


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

895


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

890


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> 900


_905_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

910


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_915_


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

920


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _905_


ops thx lol I must av left page open abit b4 I posted 

925


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

920


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

915


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

920


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

925


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ops thx lol I must av left page open abit b4 I posted


_Haha, no probs

930_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

935


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_940_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

945


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_950_


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

955


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

960


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

970


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_975_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

980


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_985_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

990


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

995


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_1000!​_​


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

wooo boys win ^_^ 

505


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Good job guys, let's destroy the gals once again shall we? ^^

*510*_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I love getting fisted by a bro.

515


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I love getting fisted by a bro.
> 
> 515


_That sounds so wrong. lol

520_


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

522.5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Booo to the boys winning!

520... I think? :b


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no it's 530 for poor sportsmanship on part of the first girl poster. 
jk

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520.....


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

STOP!!!!

The game started at 505, not 500. SO, the last post should be 520.

Now 525 with my post.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_530_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_530_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

540


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_545_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_555_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

560


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_565_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

565


----------



## Nomad64 (Jan 21, 2014)

570


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

570


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> 575


_580_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

575


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_580_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

580


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

585


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

580


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_585_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_595_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_605_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

600


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_605_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_615_


----------



## milina (Jan 19, 2014)

610


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

615


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

620


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

625


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

630


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

635


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_640_


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_655_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

660


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_665_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_665_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

680


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

675


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

680


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

685


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690_


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

705


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

700


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

705


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_710_


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

720


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

715


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

720


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

725


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

720


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

715!


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

720


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

725


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

720


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

725


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

720


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

725


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

720


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

725


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_730_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

735


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

725


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

730


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

735


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

730


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

725


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_730_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

735


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

740


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

735


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_740_


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

745


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

750


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_755_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

755


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_760_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

760


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_750._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_750_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

755


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_760_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

765


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_770_


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

775


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

770


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

775


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_780_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

775


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_785_


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

780


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

785


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

780


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

775


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_780_


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

785


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

790


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

785


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

790


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

785


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_800_


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

32893


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Nice try Enoxyla.

800


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

795


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_8000_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

805


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

810


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

8 1 5


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_820_


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

825


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

830


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_835_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

830


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

835


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_840_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840 above


now 845


----------



## Taylor96 (Feb 4, 2014)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

840


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_845_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

850


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_855_


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

850


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

855


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

860


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_865_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

860


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_865_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

870


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_875

_


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_890_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

895


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_900_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

900


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No, 900_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_900..._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_910_


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

9 1 5


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

910


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

915!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_920_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

920!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

920


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_920._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

915!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

920


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_925_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_925_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920... where are all the girls at? :b


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_925, they gave up._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_940_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_950_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_960_


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

965


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_970_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9-7-5


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

980


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_985_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

995


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

One Thousand!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS!!!!!

Way to go!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Me thinks it's new game time!!!!



500!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 0 5


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_525_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_530_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_535_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

535


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_540_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

545


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_550_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

555


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_560_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_570_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh come'on everybody!!!!

PLAY THE GAME!!!! 

Come on girls! US GUYS ARE WINNING!!!!!!!


575!


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_595_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_605_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

620


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

625


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_630_


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

630


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

635


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650_


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_650_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

640


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

640


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

645


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BIG ERROR ABOVE !!

The points should be at 680. 685 with this post.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_690_


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700_


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

710


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

715


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

710


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

705


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

710


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

715


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

705


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

700


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

710


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

705


----------



## thatsher (Mar 3, 2014)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Wow, no one replied for 4 days? Time to revive this thread.

700_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_700_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

710


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_715_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

725


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

730


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd consider a sex change just for this game, so many wins for guys

725


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

louiselouisa said:


> I'd consider a sex change just for this game, so many wins for guys
> 
> 725


I know eh. It's crazy, they always win!! I think I remember us winning once but I missed it :rofl

725..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I see GameGuy is still around



Ally said:


> I know eh. It's crazy, they always win!! I think I remember us winning once but I missed it :rofl
> 
> 725..


oh no, what a shame :lol
725


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

730


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_¡740!_


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

745


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_750_


----------



## Antivirus (Mar 15, 2014)

755


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_770_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_785_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for catching the mistake above Apoc.

790


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No probs.

805_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

815


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_820_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

825


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

830


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

825


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

820


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_825_


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

825!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

830!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

820 .o.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815!


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

820!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

845


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

840!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

830~


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

830

of course guys are gonna win every time. this is Social Anxiety Support. we need to give the girls a handicap. i suggest a rule change so that girls subtract 10 points


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

835


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

850


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Eight fifty five


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

860


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

855


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

860.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

870

my brethren, i smell victory

its scent is like a used jockstrap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

870


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

875


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

880


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

885


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

880


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

895


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

895


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

900


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

895


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

895


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

900


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

910


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

915


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

920


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

915


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

910


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

915


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

920


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

915


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

910


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

915


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

930


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

930


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

925


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

930


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

925


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

930


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

945


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

940


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

935


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

935!!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

945


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

955


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost there guys!
960


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

985


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000 ézer!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starting again!

500


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:lol congrats guys  

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cuppy said:


> :lol congrats guys
> 
> 495


500 - I said 1,000 in Hungarian for edumacational purposes.

Five hundred is Ötszáz :yay


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

What is 495 in Hungarian?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

485 ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

495~


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_505 _


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

485 :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480 :boogie


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

475 boogie! :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TigerWScarf said:


> 475


o_o you're a guy? :b

465


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

470


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, 470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

475


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495 :mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

500


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

480


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

490


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cuppy! :b

485


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hehehe 

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

485


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

485!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no

475!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

460


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

465


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

460


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

maybe we should have a limit to how many times someone can post in a 24-hr period
465


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Priapus said:


> maybe we should have a limit to how many times someone can post in a 24-hr period
> 465


There already is :lol I think it was 50, or 75...
Anyway, it's fun this way ^_^

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

465


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

465


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

460


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

455


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

450


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

445


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

440


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

445


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

450.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

450


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

445


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

440


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

435


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

430


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

425 ^_^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

425


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

430


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

425!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

420


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

425


----------



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

425


----------



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

420


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

415


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

420


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

415....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

415


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

410. ...


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

415


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

420....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

410


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

395


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

385!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

380 :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

380!!
i should be working on my homework :I


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

375


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

370


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

370!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

380


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

375


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

365


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

370


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

365


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

365


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

375


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

370


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

365


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

370


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

cuppy said:


> There already is :lol I think it was 50, or 75...
> Anyway, it's fun this way ^_^


I meant in this thread

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365!!!!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380 grrrr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

385


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

385


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

380


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

380 o.o


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

375


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

365


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

355


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

350


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

345


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

330


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

335


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

330


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

325 ^_^


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

320


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

325


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

320


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

325


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

320


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

325


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

320


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

325


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

320


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

325


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

330


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

325


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

345


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

350


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

355


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

350 uh oh, guys are making a comeback


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

355


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

360


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

355


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

360


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

355


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

365


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ guys are cheating :b

360


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

365


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

gah!360


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

cuppy said:


> gah!360


361? 0_0


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

three-sixty


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_*365*_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*360*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*3*
*6*
*5*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

haha 

360


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

365


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

370!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

noo >_<

365


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

370


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

365


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

370


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

365


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*3*_7_0


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

you again!

365


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Me again? _You_ again!

365


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360!!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365.

There. Thread over. Guys win. You can all go home now.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D:

360


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

355


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

350 :tiptoe


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

345


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

350


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

355


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

390


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

415


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

410


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

405


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

400


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

380


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

385


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

390!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

385, dang you!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

375


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

380


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

375!!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

380!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

375!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370...smirkin


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

365, workin the smirkin!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

370!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D: 365!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

365


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360 :d


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

360!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

365!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

360


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

355 yes!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

350


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

345~


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

350


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

345


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Enough. Stop.

350


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

3......4......5


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

...340 :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

350. 

Second wind!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

345


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

340


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

335


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

340


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

335


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

340


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

335


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

330


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

335


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

330


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

320


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

315


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

315 :d


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

315


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

320


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

315！！


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

lol! 310


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!! ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

305


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahh we're losing again, we were close to 400 just yesterday D:

310


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

305


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

310


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

305


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

310


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

315


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

310


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

305


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

305


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

305


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*310!*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

305....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

eep! 300!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

305


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305 >_<


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310

I don't like the way this is going.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

315


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

310~


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

305


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: oh, a gal! yay 

This would be 300 now, right?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310!

Technically correct! Which is the best kind of correct!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

noo, waiitt, it's 300 now


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

305


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^_^ 300


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_305_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

310!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

305 :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*310.*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

3~0~5~


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe this is what's known as an impasse. I'm still gonna win, though!

310


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Spindrift said:


> 310!


lmao!!!!! 305!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300 *whew*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

305...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

300 :yay


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

295........tee hee


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

300!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

295 double-tee-hee ^_^


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

290..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

285!! omg!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This isn't going how I envisioned it.

290


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

285....cue cuppy


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

280 ^_^


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

275


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

280


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

!!!275 :c


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

270...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

265 :b
I wonder if Spindrift went to recruit more guys.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

He did :b 265


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

260 noo lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

lol! 255


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if either of you two are familiar with the concept of bullying.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

you forgot your number :b 265


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:squeeze 
255


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

250


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

245


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

250!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

245


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

240~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

235! smh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

245!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

240


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

235


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

240


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

cuppy said:


> wait wait


I feel like we're just shouting out numbers now.

Eleventy suxfilliotte!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

250


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I feel like we're just shouting out numbers now.
> 
> Eleventy suxfilliotte!


:lol ^_^ 245


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

240...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245 *


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

240

slyfox you fast!!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

245


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

240.,,, edit edit edit!!! rar lol


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

235!

Oh my, too many numbers; this thread hurts my head. :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

waittt
edit: okay 230 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

225


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225 because I'm guessing above me should be 220 lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

230
Gollum!

40 white horses on a red hill.
They champ, they stamp. and stuff
What are they? ^_^


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

225


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

220 ^_^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

220.....ready to edit lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 215 lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

220


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

215.....blah blah


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

210 :d I hope I don't run out of posts :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

205!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

210


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

215 Same for me lol damn now not sure if to give


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

210


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 205 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

200....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

205


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

200


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 195 lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

190


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

185


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

190 I call it quits :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

185..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

180 okay goodnight, slyfox :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

175


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

170 :yay


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

165!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

160


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

155 ^_^ whoo

edit: oh my godd I ran out of postss D:


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

150...all the other dudes are gonna wake up see this thread and wonder what the heck happened...lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

155


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

150....


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

145


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

140....


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

135, yeah!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

130....


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

125!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

cuppy said:


> 155 ^_^ whoo
> 
> edit: oh my godd I ran out of postss D:


Allow me to take this opportunity to gloat:










130


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

125 lmao! spin lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

130 guess I'll do a few more :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

125 >_<

hey i did it


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

120...works if you have tapatalk too.....no limit


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

125!!!



cuppy said:


> 125 >_<
> 
> hey i did it :d


nooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

130


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

125


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

130


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

135


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

130...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

125? :b this is weird but okay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

130


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

125....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

130! Out of posts, congrats if you win :b Goodnight!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

125......


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

130


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

125


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

120..


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

125


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

120


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

115


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

120


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

115 hey Denise!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

115


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

110


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

105


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Ooh, 100!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

95......dooo bee dooo


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, I think it's my turn. :b 90!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

95


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

90


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

95....


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

90....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

85!!
still following this thread verrry carefully.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

90


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

85


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

90 again lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

85.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

90!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

85


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

80


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

85


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

80


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

85


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 80


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

75


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

70


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

65


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

60....


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

55


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

60...wow where is everyone else lol.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

55....not here lol


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

50


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

45


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

50...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

45 ^_^


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

40


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

35


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

30


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

25


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

20


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

15


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

10


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

5 :eek


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

0 !!!!!!! Girls win!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

LADIES WIIIIIIINNNN :yay
ah, yesss










Great work, everyone! 
Let's all go to bed now :lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

yay!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Or keep celebrating :b

WHOOOOO~ PARTAYYY
*beep beep* ladies coming throuuugh!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

505


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

500


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

510


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

515


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515

also, yay, girls won!!!! :yay


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

heehee ^_^ yay yay!

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

time to do it again 

505


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

510

Come on guys, what are you doing? We can't let the females win AGAIN!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

510

I will not be defeated.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

505!


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

500


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

495

hello


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490!!


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

500


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

no, 490!!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490..


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, 495 again


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

sorry, it's actually 490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Back to 485


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

490


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540 no!


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

535


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

530


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

525


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525! Getting nowhere lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lol 520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520!! *wheeze*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

515....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

350


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515 :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*520*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*515*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*520 *


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*515*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520! as fun as this stalemate is, I'm going to save some posts for later :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lol okay me too 

...515 :b


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

510


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505.... zoom zoom!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500 ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500 :mum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

500


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

505


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500...


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

510

Whatr are you doing guys? This is pathetic. You're worse than the San Marino football team.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

545


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

450


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

CaspianDragon said:


> 450


550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545

Booo


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Triple 5


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

You!!

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560 :b Lucky you I hit 50 posts again


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

are we doing this againnnn D:

555 :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560 guess I got another post but probably not anymore for awhile lol


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

555


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

550


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

535


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

555


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

CaspianDragon said:


> 555


I keep putting the wrong number down.

540


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

560


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560



LoneLioness said:


> 535


Betrayer! :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

560


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

570


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

575


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

580


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

585


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

580


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

585


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

590


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*600*


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605 ....I dunno where you think you're going but its not this way...turning you around


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay, once more:

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605.......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

How are you sly? 605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

good atm, you? 610


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, 605


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

605


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

600


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

600


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

595


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

590


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

585


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575....


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

580


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

585


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

605


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

600


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

595


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

590


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

585 morning


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575 :yes :yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

580


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

580


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

585


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

590


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

600


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

615


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

630

I must have no life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635

Same


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

700

I've got to get something to eat. We made some great headway though. The "gals" will have their work cut (probably not though)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710

Enjoy I'll be eating soon too


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705.....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710 You no take our progress away!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705.............................


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705+++++


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

710


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705.......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7 1 0


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705............... .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7... 1... 0... :b


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

715


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7 2 0


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

745


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

750


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

755


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

bullskittles!!!!

750!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

755


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

750


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

755


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

750!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

750


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

745


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

740 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

735


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

730


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

725...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

720


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

715


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

710~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

700


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

695


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

690!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

690


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

685


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

685


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

685 I just woke up


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

675 goodnight Tiger W Scarf :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

665


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Well look who it is 660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665 :squeeze everyone is always so happy to see me


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lol 660


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

655........ .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

655...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

650....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

645!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650 I give for now :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

645....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

okay :b

640


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

635


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

630 ^_^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635 can't completely just stand by :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Millenniumman to the rescue  640 aww out of posts for now


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

eep! 635!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

625~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

620


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^pretty avatar 

615


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

610 thanks I like the colors


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

605


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

,600


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

595


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

590...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

585


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

580


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

575


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

5:70


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:lol are we going to win this round too? 

565


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

560...dunno guys made some pretty good headway during the day


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

555


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

550


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

545 *:･ﾟ✧


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

535 ^_^


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

525!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

530


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

525 *✲ﾟ*｡✧


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520 ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

no, 520!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

520 *✲ﾟ*｡✧


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

515...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510 ^_^


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

490


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

495 bark


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

meow meow 490
edit: Steiner-Jenkins??~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wrong! 485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ok  490 it is


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485!!!! *growls*


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

490.

I missed this thread.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495 woot my growl slowed them down :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cronos said:


> 490.
> 
> I missed this thread.


505 Welcome back to the battle fellow Michigan person!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bahehs (Jun 11, 2013)

505 ,,,,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520!!!


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

515


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

520 ^-^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

515


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515 oke


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Five Hundred Fifteen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515 retreats for now... I need to wait for reinforcements


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

510 ^_^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 I lied


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

505!!!


----------



## nogoodmacaroon (Apr 26, 2014)

510!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520 I knew reinforcements would come


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

nooo ;_;
515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

545


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nope 
545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

545!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

545!!~


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(545) :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550 :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

545~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

545....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

545


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540~


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

535 :3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540 :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

gahh 535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540 :squeezeWell I'm out of posts again :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

535!!! 
I'm glad posts aren't money, haha.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540 :b I was actually trying to reply to stuff and then remembering I was out of posts lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

545


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545 

Edit: out of posts again :b You too, wouldn't wanna end up without posts like me :b taking a nap


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540 be careful with your posts xD


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

530~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(530)


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

535!!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

515, reinforcements also came for the ladies.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

510,  hey!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

uh uh, 515.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

500


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

505


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

back to 500 :b


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

505 again


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

_505_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500~


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

505


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

500!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

5 0 5


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515!


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

520 :d


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530_


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525 :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

535!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Taylor96 (Feb 4, 2014)

525


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

520


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(525)


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

520


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

525


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

530


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

555, wow ^-^


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

570


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

575


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

580


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

585!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

605 '.'


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I need to know if the gals recently won so I can update the stats. If someone could please pm me with that. 

620


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

625


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

620


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

625


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

620....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

625!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

625......


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

630


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

640


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

655


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

660


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

660


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660 No! :cry


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660 Well I'm going to go eat anyway :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

okay :b

655


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

660!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

670


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700!!!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

705
oh boy!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D: 750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

740 :3


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

745!! Written in the stars.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

735


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

740!!!:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

745:clap


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

750!!!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

755


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

760!!


----------



## charmquark (Apr 28, 2014)

755.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

760


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

765


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

745


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

750!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

755!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

750


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

755!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755 :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

765!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

770!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

775!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

785


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

780


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

785!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

780....


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

785


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

790!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

785


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

790


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790!


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

795


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

800


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

805


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

800


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

805


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

800

Booooo


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

805


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

820, woohoo!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815 booooo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820 yay :b


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

825


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875 victory shall be ours!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

880!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

890


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

915!


We're nearly there fellas.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920 yup


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

915


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

910


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920...


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

915


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

920


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

915


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

920


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

925!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

930!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

935


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

940


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

935


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

940


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

945


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

950!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

955


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

960! need girls to help ASAP


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965 There is no hope for you. The guys shall be victorious!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

960


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

955


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

960!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

975


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

980!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

990


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

995!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Yay!* :clap:boogie:kma


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

yaaay,We Won, the battle is finally over!

But...um....now what?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Aw, geez, congrats guys 

When you've decided you've celebrated enough, a member of the winning team (in this case, the guys) starts the game over again with 500.

until then..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yay gold star  Thanks! Another month of celebrating should be enough


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Grats men. celebrate as long as you want (but not too long!) because it will be your last victory.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok if you say so :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500 no other guys are saying anything so I guess I'll start it back up :lol


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

515


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

520


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(530)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(530 go to sleep)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535 no! you can't make me!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

530 she cant make you but i can!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

535


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535!


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

530


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

545


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

540~


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

535


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, 540


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

530 hello there


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

520?

Ally which side are you playing for today?~ lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

520


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

500!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

490


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

485


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

470


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

465


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

455


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

460 

go to bed, everybody in america!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

465

No.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

uho 465


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

nope, 460!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

yup 465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh hell naw 465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460 :mum


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

465 :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

:b 455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450!!


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

445


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

450 Where'd all these girls come from?!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

445


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

440


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

435


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

430


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

425


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

425


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

420


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

415


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

410


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

405


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

410


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

405


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

410


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

405


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

410


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

405


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

410


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

405


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

410


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

415


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

nooo 420


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

425


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

420


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

425


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

430


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

425


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

430


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

425


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

430


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

425


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Oh no! You are persistent. 

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445 :b yep


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

440!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440 !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4 4 0


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Is this going to beat the longest round ever?

430!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

425


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

420


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

415


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

405


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

400


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

395


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

390


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390 wow you've been busy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

385


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

380


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

375


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

370 I'm getting confused lskdjflkdsfsjl


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Whaaaat? lol 

365


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

360!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

355


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

350


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

345


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

340


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

335


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

330


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

325


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

320


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Screw it :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

315!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

310


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

ok maybe it will be the shortest game ever

310


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

300


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

295


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

290


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

285


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

280


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

275


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

270


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

no way
265


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

260


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

255 oh yeah


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

250


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

245


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

240


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

hahahaha best gif ever

235


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Agreed!

230


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

225


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

220


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

215


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

*
oops

210
*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

215


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

220 yea


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

215


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

220! 

Edit: Out of posts


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

215


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

205


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

200


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

195! ran out of posts for a while there haha


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

190


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

195


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

190


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wtf r u doin bruh

195


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm a broad not a bruh lol 190


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

NOPE 

195

take that bruh


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

190


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

195


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

o_o 

190


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

185


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

180


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

175


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

170


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

175!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

170...time to get ready for work...pbbt


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

165


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

160


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

155


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

150


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

nice work gals 

145


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

150


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

155


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

150


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

155


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

150


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

155


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

150


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

155


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

160


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

165


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

170


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

sneaky!

165


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

160


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

155


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

160 Yep I'm a sneaky fox :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

155


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

150


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

145


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

150


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

145


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

150


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

145


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

140


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

145


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

140


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

135


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

130


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

125


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

120


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

115


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

110


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

105


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

110 Thought you gals would have won for sure by the time I came back :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

105 me too!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

100


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

95


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

wowie, 90


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

85


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

95 Now it looks like I might of jinxed it lol You'll be glad to know I'm going away for a bit to work on stuff :b Can't fight you gals alone anyway :cry


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

85

slyfox don't cheat! lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

80

psh, yeah, slyfox! hmph!!1 
b accidents happen)


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

75 almost!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

70


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

65 :3


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

60!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

50


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

40


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

30


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

20


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

10


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

0
:clap We win!!! :clap

I wonder if we can get in the hall of fame for the shortest game ever? lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats! Good game


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

:boogie:banana:yay:yes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay, congrats to the ladies ^_^


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on ladies. Start a new game already.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

495


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

490


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

480


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470

I missed us winning again! I'm never here for it lol :cry


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

475


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

470


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480 That tricky Lonelioness didn't tell that the game had restarted :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

475


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

475


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

480


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

475


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

470


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

475


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

470


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

465


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

470


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

465


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

460


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

455


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

450


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

445 lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

440? :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

435 thanks Cuppy


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

440


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

435


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

430


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

425


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

445


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

omg cheaterz 

445


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

450


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

465


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

480


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

485!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

480


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

495


----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety (May 8, 2014)

Five hundred.

Cough, loop hole, add "Five" to this, cough.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

what? no way!

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

495


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

490


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

490


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

495


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

500.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495 help!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

deleted your post!?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

500


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

510


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

515


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

510.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

510!!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

520.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

515


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

520


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

515


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

530


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

535


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

540.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

535


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

540.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

550


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

545 where are you girls?!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550 :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

545 :duel


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

550.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

555


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

550


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

565


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

575


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

570


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

575


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

580


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

585.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

590


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

595


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

600


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

605.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

ahhhh

595


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

600 hehhe


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

605


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

620


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

625.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

630


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

625 :mum


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

wrong,

630


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

625


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

630


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

ignore... lol


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

630 You guys...double posting tsk tsk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

silvermoon said:


> 630 You guys...double posting tsk tsk


oops. that is my bad. I forgot.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

630 just playing


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

635


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

wait, hold on a minute now. I was just fine. dangit, you tricked me.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

630.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

640 *temper tantrum*


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

645


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

640


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

635 Hi!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640 hello :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

635 hello sly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640 logging for awhile :b Have a good night silvermoon


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650 damn was about to log lol


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

645 you little cheater!


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655 I really was going to log but reinforcements came :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650 i believe you're 655 fox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655 yep I changed it already :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650 meh.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655 logging while I can. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650 not tricking me this time!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

night!
645


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

640 let's get 'em mwahaha


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

xD 635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

635~


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

630


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

625


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

630


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

625


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

620


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

625


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

620


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

655


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

655


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

660


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

655


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

660.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

665


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

660


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

665


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

660


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

665


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

660


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

665.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

705.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

715.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

720


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

725


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

730


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

740


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

745


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

750.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

750


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

755


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

770


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

775


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

780.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

785


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

790


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

795


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

800


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

805


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

810


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

815


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

820


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

825.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

830


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

865.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

880


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

915


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

910


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

915


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## Julesp (Aug 19, 2013)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

945


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

940


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

935


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

940.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

950!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

960


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

965


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965 :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

960


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

965.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

960


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

965


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

960 alright alright hurry up and win already!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965 Lonelioness is now sleeping so maybe we will


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

970.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

990.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yay 1,000!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

woo.

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

congratulations! 
495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yay! :clap:boogie500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

500


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

495! Slyfox is now sleeping so let's use that to get a good start!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> Slyfox is now sleeping so let's use that to get a good start!


Sadly for you I have insomnia :b

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ we'll never win now  lol

470


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

465! Looks like are no other guys to help him for the time being!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470 ironically I was going to lay off this thread for today if she hadn't mentioned it :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

465. Don't you want to try to go back to sleep? your pillow is calling you^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470 no :b


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

475


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

470


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

465 i'm here to save the day


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465 and I'm here to ruin it :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

460 go take a nap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465 I just might do that :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465 465 465


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

440, I'll try my best to make the score even.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

445


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

440


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

445


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

445


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

450.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

465


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

460


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

465


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

435


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

440.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

435


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

440.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

425


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

420


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

415


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400!!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

395


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

390


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

385


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

380


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

375


----------



## MrToaGuy (Nov 14, 2013)

380 I don't think this is gonna end anytime soon


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

375


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

370


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

355


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

350


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

345


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

340


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

335


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

330


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

320


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

315


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

310


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

305


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

300


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

295


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

290


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

285 I guess the guys gave up!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

280


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

275


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

270


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

265


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

260


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

265


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

260 Where'd you go silvermoon??


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

255 here! chatting


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

250 Yay there you are!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255 opcorn


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

250


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

245 go away slyfox :b


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

"go away slyfox" 

245 :hide and then moreopcorn


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

240


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

235


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

230


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

225


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

220


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

225


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

220


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

225.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

230


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

225


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

230


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

235


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

230


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

225


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

220


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

215


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

210


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

205


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

200


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

205


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

210


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

215


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

210


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

205


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

210


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

195


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

190


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

185


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

180


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

175


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

170


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

175


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

170


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

175


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

170


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

165


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

160


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

155


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

150


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

145


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

140


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

135


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

130


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

125


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

120


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

115


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

110


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

105


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

100


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

95 :yay


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

90


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

85


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

80


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

75


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

70


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

65


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

60


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

55


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

50


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

45


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

40


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

35 :d .... why does my smiley face always come out like that?? It's supposed to be : D


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

40 I don't know. Mine does that too sometimes


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

35


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

30


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

25


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

20


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

15


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

10!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

5


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

0! we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

We did it again ladies! YAY!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yay, another win for the girls!!! :yay :banana :b :clap


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

:group


nevermind. girls get to start! lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats! Guys can't restart :b

Edit: Ok if the girls want to anyway 500 :b


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

The score still needs to be updated to 29 wins for the Gals!! Who's the one who does that?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/gameguy-65647/ GameGuy


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

500 I Messaged him!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

480


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

475


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

470


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

465


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

570


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*465 :b


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

460


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

455


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

450~


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

455


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

450


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

475


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

470


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

475


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

485


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

495


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

505


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

560


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hahaha cheaters! 

525


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

520


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

525?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

530


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!
I decided to count the last game, AS A NEW RECORD! So congratz ladies for making a new record.

540


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!
I decided to count the last game, AS A NEW RECORD! So congratz ladies for making a new record.

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

555


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

555


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

560


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

565


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

560


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

565.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

560


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

555


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

560.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

565


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

580


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

585


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

580


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

575


woah sorry about that, just woke up lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

575


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

580


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

585


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

590


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

595


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

600


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

605


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

610


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

615


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

620

.......


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

625


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

630


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

655


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

660


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

680


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

685


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

680


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

675


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680 above.

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

685


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

690


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

695


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

690


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

695


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

700


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

705


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

700


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

705


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

700


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

705


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

700


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

705


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

700


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

685


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

680


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

675


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

680


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

675 :twak


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

680


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

675


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

670


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

680


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

680


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

685.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

690


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

685


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

690


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

685


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

690


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

685


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

690


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

685


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope. :b

690


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

685 -.-


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

$715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

715


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

720


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

725


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

730


----------



## goldenfishy (Mar 18, 2014)

725


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

730


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

755.

millenniumman should have wrote 740 not 730.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

760.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

790


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

805

Woo, Snapdragon 805.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

830


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

825


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

840


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

850


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

845


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

860


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

865


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

870.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

8 7 5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Noo, 870


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

870


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

875.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

880


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

885


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

890


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

let's do it boys.

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

915


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

920


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

935


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

950


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

955


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

960


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

965


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

980


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

985


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

990


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good job guys!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

505


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

500


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Congrats guys!

515


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

520


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

515


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

520

is this going to be a problem silvermoon?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

515


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

520 :duel


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

515!!!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

515 + 5!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

5-1-5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

480


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

475


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

470


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

465


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

450


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

silvermoon said:


> 450


you added one


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

455


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

450


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

455


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

450


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

455


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

445


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

450


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Oops sorry! 

445


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

450


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

445


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

450


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

445


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

440


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

435


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

440


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

445


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

480


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

485


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

480 !


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

really?

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

600


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

565


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

560


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

555


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

565


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

575


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

580


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

595


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

590


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

595


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

6 0 0


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

615


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

620


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

610


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

silvermoon said:


> 610


You should put 615.

620


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

635


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

630 baby!!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

635 mayby...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635.. boys your not gonna win!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

635


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

640


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

655


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

660


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

665


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

680


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

why won't you guys be gentlemen and let the ladies win!
690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

690


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

680


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> 680


you took to many points.....690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> you took to many points.....690


oh my bad didn't even realize it 680


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> oh my bad didn't even realize it 680


....685


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

680


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

685


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

670


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

665


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

670


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

700


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

705


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

710.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

7 2 5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

740


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

755.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Ally

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

820


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

845


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

840


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

845


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

850


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

845


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850 :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8 5 0


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

855


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

855


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

860


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

875


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

880!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

905


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

910


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

915


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

COME ON GUYS!
Almost there!

940!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

950


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

955


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

960


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

965


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

970


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

975


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

980


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

985


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

980!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

1000

we win


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

^Yes!










#BroHugs


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

AceP said:


> ^Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this thread should be winning gifs and pics for the next 3 pages. lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

WE DID IT BROS!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

omg, this one is so win:


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

505


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

so we meet again :duel

510


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

515


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

520


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

525


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boooo

525


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

520


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

525


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

520


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

535


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

550


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

545


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

585.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

585


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

590


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

610.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

605


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

610


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

605


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

610


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

605


----------



## fairyflosspink (May 22, 2014)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

600.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

605


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

605


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

625


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

695


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

700


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

730


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

725


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

725


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

755


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

765


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

780


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

780


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## scornfultacos (Jun 6, 2014)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

805


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

815


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

820


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

840


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

850.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

860.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

870.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

880.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

890.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

910


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

915


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

920.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

950


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

945


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

950


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

945


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

950.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

955.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

960.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

965


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

965


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

960


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

975


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

970


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

975


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

980


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

985


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

990


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

995


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

1000

edit: you all can just start calling me the closer now. thank you. thank you. :cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - Boys win this time! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Here's some diet birthday cybercake.....:hb :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS! That's 3 wins in a row! LETS GO FOR 4!


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Hell Yeah! Can't stop us now!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NEW GAME! Lets rock on guys!

500


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

505.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

505


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

510


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

520


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

525


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

530.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

540.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

605


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

610


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

620.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

645


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

655.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

710


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

715


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

710


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

715.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

755


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

760


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

745


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

750.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

69


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

755


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

750


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

755


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

750


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

755


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

750


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

755 :wife


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

765


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

770



Martimnp said:


> 765


Judas!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

780


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

inna sense said:


> Judas!


Lol

775


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

770


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

765


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

770.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

780


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

785


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

790


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

795


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FOUND AN ERROR!

On the previous page, there are two 765 posts, and the second post should be 770. There was no correction until now. So continuing with that mistake corrected, the game should be at 800 with this post.

So, 800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

810.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

810


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

805


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

810


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

815.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

840.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

845


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

850


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

855


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

870


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

875


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

880


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

885


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

890.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

895.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

920


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

935


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

930


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

935


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

930


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

935


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

940


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

935


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

940


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

945


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

950.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

955


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

960


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

965


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

960


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

955


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

960


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

955


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

960.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

965


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

990.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

995


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

990


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

995


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

1000


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

995


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

500


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

505


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow guys... no celebration?

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525

....we just mean business!


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

GameGuy said:


> Wow guys... no celebration?


Nope, all business.
530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

535


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

540.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

545.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

555


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

590.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

595


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

600.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

610.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

620.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

630.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

640


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

645.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

650


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

655.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

660.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

675


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

680.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

685


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

690


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

690


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

700


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> 690


There are two 690s. It sould be 695.

705.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

705


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

710


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Scores need to be changed. There is some double posting going on!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

720.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

725


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

730


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

735.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

740


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

745.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

750


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

755.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

760


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

765.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

770


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

775.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

780


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

785.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

790


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

795.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

800


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

805.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

810


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

805


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

810.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

815


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

820.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

825


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

830.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

830


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

835


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

830


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

835.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

840


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

845.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

840


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

845


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

850.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

855


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

860


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

865


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

870


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

875


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

880.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

885


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

890


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

895


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

900.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

905


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

910.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

915


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

920


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

925


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

930


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

935


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

940....(edit)whats with the wink face I didn't order that...?


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

945


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

950.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

955


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

960


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

965


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

970.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

975


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

980


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

985


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

990.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

995


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

1000.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

woot! you guys have been busy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow guys. Im impressed. I actually had to check to make sure the win is ligit. AND IT IS! GUYS WIN 5 IN A ROW! CAN WE BREAK OUR RECORD OF 10 STRIAGHT WINS?!!!

LETS GO FOR IT!
500!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

525.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

535


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

540


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

545


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

545


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

550.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

545


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

550

Why don't i see any competitive banter? 

You girls might as well just give up you've lost already!!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

555.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

losthismarbles said:


> 550
> 
> Why don't i see any competitive banter?
> 
> You girls might as well just give up you've lost already!!


Pssh, no way are you guys dong this well. Sorcery I say!

550


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 5 5


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

565


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

570.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

585


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

590


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

no!!! 585


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

590 !!!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

585!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

950, I like how guys are pretty much winning every time show how pathetic it is that they have the time or care to do this.  I guess when you have access to a vagina in any way, other concerns are more important.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

590.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm stuck on 585.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tomyx said:


> 950, I like how guys are pretty much winning every time show how pathetic it is that they have the time or care to do this.  I guess when you have access to a vagina in any way, other concerns are more important.


I have access to a vagina and I still have time to do this 

585


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

590.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

585


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

630.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

640.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

665


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

670.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

670.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

700.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

740


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

745


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

750.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

755


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

760.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

765


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

770.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

765

Boooo, not this again


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

770


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

805.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

815


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

830


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

860


----------



## Smilin Desperado (Jul 17, 2014)

865


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

860


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

865


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

860.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

850


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

845


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

850.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

845


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

850.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

855


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

860.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

850


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

850


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

840


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

845


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

835


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

835


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

825


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

825


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

820


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

825


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

820


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

810


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

800


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

790


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

780


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

770


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

760


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

750


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

740


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

730


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

725


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

715


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

705


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

700


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

690!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

680


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

670


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

665


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

670 \o/


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

675


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

680!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

685


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

690!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

700


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

705


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

700


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Boo you. 705


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

710


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

715


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

720


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

725


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

720


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

725


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

735


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

740


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

735


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

730


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

735 ...i think :yes


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

730


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

725


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

720


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

715


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

720


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

715


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

710


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

715


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

710


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

705


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

710


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

705


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

700


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

705


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

700


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

695


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695 you two ughhhh


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695 we must have no lives


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690!!  I know right!!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690 hahahahaha


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695 im playing call of duty with my brother and refreshing this lol


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690. I'm eating and also refreshing this lol..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

695 ..I'm gonna win..


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

690 lol dang


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

685


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

680 you're back


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

685


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

680


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

675, I think, I passed 50 posts during 24hrs x(


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

670 !Dang girl


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

675, I must getting near 50


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

670


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

665


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

670 ...post limit needs to be extended for this thread...:teeth


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

665, I know! I'm probably getting close to my limit too


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

670 we should all abandon our rivalry for the day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

680


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

685


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

690


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

695


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

700


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

705

Got quite a run going here, where ya at gals?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

715


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

720


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

715


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

720


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

725


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

720


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

725


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

725


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725!!!!!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 lol


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :wife


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 :hyper


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :spit


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 :rub


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :banana


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 :argue


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :duel


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 :twak


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :bat To the outside eye we must look pretty violent


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725 :steam I'm sure LOL!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

730 :spank


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

735

Game on.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

730 :whip


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

735


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

740


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

745 Gogo


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

745  boo


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

750 8)


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

745 :cry


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

750


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

745 I won't give up


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

750!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

755.


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

755


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

765


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

770


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

765


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

770


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

765


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

77o


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

775


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

780


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

785 :drunk


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

780 :cry


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

780


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

780 where's all the ladies


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785..


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

780.... .... ....................................


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

785 . .. ... .... .....


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

780!!!!!!!!!!! Drtjongsodtivsorngbsrojgbn


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

785


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

785 nooooooooo


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

790.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

795


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

800.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

805


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

810


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

805, god dammit


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

810


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

805


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

810 ummm nah


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

805! I thought I could pull a fast one on you! You're quick to respond lol


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

800


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

795


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

790


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

785


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

780


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

775


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

770


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

765


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

760


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

755


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

750


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

745


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

740


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

735


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

730


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

725


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

720


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

715


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

710!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

705


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

700!!!!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

695!!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

690


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

685!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

685

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Oops

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

675 that's ok


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

670


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

665


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

670 Making a run when everyone is asleep I see how it is


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

wait..665


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

660


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

655?


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

660


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

655


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

650


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

645


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

650. Yall are like a freight train


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

645


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

640


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

635


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

630


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

625


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

620 :d


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

615!!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

610


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

605


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

600 !!!!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

595 :d


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

590


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

585


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

580


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

575


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

570


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

575


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585 damn we are down again


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

590


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

595


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

600


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

605


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

600


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

605


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

610.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

610


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

615


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

620


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

615


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

620


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

615


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

610


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

605


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

600


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

595


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

600

The girls are killing it, where the guys at?


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

595 :d


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

590


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

585


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

580


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

585


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

580


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

585


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

580


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

575


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

570


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

565


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

560 )


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

555


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

550


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

545


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

540


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

535


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

540 uh oh


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

535


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

540!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

545


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

550


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

555


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

565


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

560 ugh


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

555


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

550


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

550


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

545


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

555..


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

545


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

550


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

545


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

540


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

535


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

530


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

525


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

520


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

515


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

520


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

515


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

510


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

515


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

510


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

515


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

510


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

505


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

500


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

495!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

490


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

485


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

490, man you two


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

485


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

480


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

475


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

470


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

465


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

460


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

465


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

460


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

455


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

460:mum


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

455


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

450


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

445


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

450


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

445


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

440


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

435


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

440


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

435


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

430


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

435


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

430


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

425


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

420


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

415


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

410


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

405


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

400


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

395


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

390


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

385


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

380


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

375


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

370


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

365


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

360


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

355


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

350


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

355 night guys


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

350 night


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

340


----------



## kellymartin612 (Jul 22, 2014)

335


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335 Wow wasn't expecting this. You gals have been busy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

340


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

345


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

365


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

370


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

375


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

380!


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

385


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

390


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

405


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

410


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

400


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

405


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

400


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

405


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

400


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

395


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

400


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

395


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

390


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

385


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

380


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

375


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

370


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

365


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

360


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

355


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

350


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

345


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

340


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

335


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

325


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

315


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

310


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

305


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

300


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

295


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

290


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

285


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

280


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

275


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

270


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

265


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

270


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

265


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

260


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

255


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

250


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

245


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

240


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

235


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

225


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

220


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

225


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

220


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

215


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

210


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

205


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

200


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

190 :d


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

195


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

190


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

185!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

180


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

175


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

170


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

165


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

160


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

155


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

150


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

155


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

150


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

145


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

150


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

145


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

140


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

130!!!!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

135


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

130


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

120


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

125


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

120


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

115


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

110


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

105


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

100!!!!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

95!! Whoo


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

90 :clap


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

85****


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

80


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

85


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

80


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

85


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

80


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

75


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

80


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

70


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

65


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

70


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

65


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

70


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

65


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

70 Well I'm going to go eat. Assuming things don't turn around, congrats on the win!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

65.. Thanks


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

60, haha. Thanks


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

55


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

50


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

45


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

45


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

40


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

35


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

30


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

25


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

20...........


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

ten


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

5!!!!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

ZERO


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

:clap:boogie


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

:clap:teeth:squeeze


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

w a n d e r l u s t said:


> ​


perfection

Is it just me or is Jonah Hill not showing up? whatevs..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> 500


No so fast, Mister! According to OP's rules:

*ONLY* a member of the winning team may begin a new game.

Congrats, ladies! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hush7 said:


> No so fast, Mister! According to OP's rules:
> 
> *ONLY* a member of the winning team may begin a new game.
> 
> Congrats, ladies! :yay


Well, get a move on! :lol


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

500


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

510!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

520


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

530 ughhh


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

535


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

540


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

545


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

550


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

570


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

575


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

575


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

575


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

575


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

575._.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

580


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

575!


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

565


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

570


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

570 :no


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

585


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

580


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

580


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

585


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

585


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

590


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jul 28, 2014)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

...


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

580


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

570


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

565


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

570


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

..


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

570


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

575


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

575


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

dis mean war ppl.. ! hehe


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

585


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

580


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

585 come on now


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

605


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

610


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

605


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

Nooo i can't edit yet


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

It took away my caps


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

*crying*


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Sahar, in the words of Judge Mills Lane










615


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

620


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

625.00


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

620...what has i done?! ._.


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

620

(Don't ninja me please)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

625


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

630


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

630


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

635


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

630


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, 635!!!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

650.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

660


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

665.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

665


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

670


----------



## Dreavin (Sep 30, 2013)

675


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660!


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

665!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, 660


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

650 grrrr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

640 :tiptoe


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

645


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

640!


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

640


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

645


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

650


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

655


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

665


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

670


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

670


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

675.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

675


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

680


----------



## Beriechil (Jul 31, 2014)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

690


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

695


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

700


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

705


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

710


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

720 flat spin


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

725


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

735


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

745


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

750


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

755


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

750


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

755


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

760


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

765


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

770


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

775


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

775


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

780


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

785


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Above post should be 790

795


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

790


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

795


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

800


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

805


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

810


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

815


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

820


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

825 lets get it


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

830


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

835


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

830


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

835


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

840 come on ladies, its over


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Ally, Casket Case. Your attempts are futile.
845


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :cry 

840


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

845 :hyper


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

845


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

850


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

855
Got this one in the bag


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

860


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

865


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

885


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

890


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

895


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

900


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

905


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

900


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

905


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

905


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

905 lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

this isn't really going to get anywhere but I'll keep at it for now lol

905


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nicole G said:


> this isn't really going to get anywhere but I'll keep at it for now lol
> 
> 905


hehe


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

905


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

910


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hehe.. i think i should make more pics that show themselves randomly in my response pic..and with other text... maybe when i have time tomorrow.. or this coming week

anyways ...


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

910


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

6


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

I think the guy above me meant 915, so that makes me 920


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

925


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

925


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

930


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

935


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

940


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

945


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

960


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

965


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

970


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

975


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

We're gonna win boys!.. hehe


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

985!!


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

990


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

995!!!!!!


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

1000!!!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

MuffinMan said:


> 1000!!!


So we won?.... What do we get now?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

500


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

495


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

485


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

485


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

485


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

485


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

490


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

465


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

470


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

475


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

gah you girls are so evil lol

480


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

480


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

480


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

480


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

470


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

475


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

475 My post count is so inflated because of this game haha


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

465. D:<


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

465


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

455


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

455


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

460


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

465


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

470


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

475


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

480


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

485


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

490


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

495


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

500


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

500 back to start


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

490


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

480.


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

475


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

475


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

490


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

495


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

500


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

505


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

510


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

510 x 2 ..I win..


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

510


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

510


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

500


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

490!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

We were slightly winning... argh. 
440.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

325


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

305


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

295


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

285


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

275


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

210


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

205


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

195


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

200


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

omg it is on now
205


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

omg omg 200, 200... 200! I need a life.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

190


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

185


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

180


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

185


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 180


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

185


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

180


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

185


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

180


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

175


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

170


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

165


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

160


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

155


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

150


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

145


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

140


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

135


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

130


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

120


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

110


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

115


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

120


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

guess the girls gave up

125


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

130


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

135


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

135


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

135 What the heck is this


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

135


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

135 shoo!


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

135 grrr


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

145


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

145


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

145.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

145


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

140


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

140


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

145


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

150. 15% of the way there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

155


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

160


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

165


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

170


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

175. Should win this thing tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

175


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

160


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

160

Oh, it's on.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

165


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

155


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

150


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

145


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

135


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

125


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

115


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

115


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

120


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

115.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

105


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

105


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

105


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

lol 110


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

100


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

90


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

90


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

85


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

75


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

MM gave up, you're alone George 

65


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

55


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

60


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

50


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

40


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

30


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

35. Only 965 till we win.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

25


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

15...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

15


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ You're cheating. 

10


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy new year! :yay


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

500


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey! We are still celebrating...:drunk...OK, that was enough...

Let the games begin!

500


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

495


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

500


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

495


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

500


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

505


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

500


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

505


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

four nine five


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

four eighty five


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

four seventy five


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Cdlxxx (480)


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

485


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

480


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

480.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

475


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

480


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

négyszáz kilencven (490)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

485


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

490


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

510


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

five hundred and ten


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

535


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

..


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

five hundred thirty


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

five twenty


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

510


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

aha.. that was coordinated attack by team females.. so not fair, so not fair.. hehe...


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

:flush 505


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

500


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Previous post should be 500

505


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

490!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You have the right to remain silent and thus allow us to win.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No! 510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hands off the keyboard, ma'am! 

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

525


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

535!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

540


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

535


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

540 :cup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

540 opcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545 :b


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No. 540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

540


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

535


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

540!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

^i love your name !
535


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

^Thanks 
540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

5
4
5


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

5







4





5


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

5 - 5 - 5!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

550.. Marko... 3


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

550


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

555


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

545


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> View attachment 51674


hehe.. u had to resize it and upload it yourself.. cause on the internet was only the big one.. damn. now u beat me..:yes

lol jeanny.. u jumped in..hehe

550!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm stalking you 

545!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

535


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

530


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn.. i cant play against 3 girls! =(

but then, thanks jeanny for stalkin me



jeanny said:


> 535!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> 535


 ha!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No welcome, I have nothing better to do 

530 again


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

520


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 530 again


Arghh girls.. I think I will lose it to you.. I think I ll go sleep..

and jeanny... is 5:09am at your place too.. as it's here










i give up for today...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> Arghh girls.. I think I will lose it to you.. but then.. if I don't reply the game stops for now ..rite?.. hehe.. I think I ll go sleep..
> 
> and jeanny... is 5:09am at your place too.. as it's here


Evil never sleeps. :twisted

Good night. Of course we'll stop...

520...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

515


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

510


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

510!!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505 haha


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

500!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

490


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> 495


 This!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 490


No...this. ^^


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> No...this --> 495!


...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Liar! I said *490*!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

485


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

480


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> Liar! I said *485*!


yes yes I admit u said that..:yes


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

lol...nooooo 480


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

475.....


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> lol...nooooo 480!!! Argggghhhh!


i dedd anyways girlzz.. I go bed niw!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Women...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Women...


yeah this..

485!!!!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ You were fast. Should be 480.

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

480


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

475


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

round 2... 475!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Fight! 470


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> round 2... 475!


...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

475..

hey purechaos?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470... 


Why the?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

470.....slyyyyyy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475 :b Chaos!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

480!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485 :clap


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4 8 5


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

480............


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 485 :clap


..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490 damn quote notifications! :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 495 damn quote notifications! :b


hehe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

495... Period


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

500


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*525* you caused me earlier to look up what that was from by searching for "Baka inu" :b Found it was from "The Familiar of Zero/Zero no Tsukaima." Might look into it more sometime


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

530


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> *525* you caused me earlier to look up what that was from by searching for "Baka inu" :b Found it was from "The Familiar of Zero/Zero no Tsukaima." Might look into it more sometime


lol yeah mahn.. is very good anime.. hehe.. well i coded it so the picture changes randomly .. is either from Zero no Tsukaima or Toradora.. need to make more pictures and texts..

535!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> lol yeah mahn.. is very good anime.. hehe.. well i coded it so the picture changes randomly .. is either from Zero no Tsukaima or Toradora.. need to make more pictures and texts..
> 
> 535!


Ok nice job on it so far! 545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

545


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

540!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Injustice.

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565 ok :b


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Bad fox... 560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Whimpers and runs away 565


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't let the white flag fool you, I ain't gonna give up. 

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565 I'm back! ok :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 565!


...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570 :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*570!*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

580!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

575


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

570


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

555


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 550


arghh is startin again.. girl attack...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

haha, you're gonna lose  545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> arghh is startin again.. girl attack... *550!*


...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> haha, No, you're gonna lose  555


...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

550


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> I said 555


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 550


And I said... :yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

2 against 1, I see...

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560 - yep :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey sly I think were gonna win now.. hehe .. all the girls are asleep
575


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Over my dead body.

5-6-5

Edit: 5-7-0


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ohh.. jeanny meanie.. hehe

5-7-5


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575 lol


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> ohh.. jeanny meanie.. hehe
> 
> 5-7-5


575!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

590. We're going to win this time...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

605.. im dedd.. is 6:27am already... nite guys .. wish u good monday..


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

610


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny meanie is back! 605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Jeanny 610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

610


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

615


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

620


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

620


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

610


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

600


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

590


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

580


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

570


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

560


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

550


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545 you two have been busy :b


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh, hi fox 540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545 Hi and bye :b


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

540


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

540


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

You're attracting males with dat avatar Fatima 

535


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

525


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

515


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

505


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

495


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

485


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

475


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

465


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

455


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

445


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

435


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

425


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

That post limit, eh

415


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ooooo . thats not fair girls... boys aren't online....

ok 420!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

@Marko3 Tell me about fairness, there are twice more guys than girls on this site 

415


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> ooooo . thats not fair girls... boys aren't online....
> 
> ok 420!


yeah but you girls are more organized at this game.. =(


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm, not sure...current results - 65:31

415


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

410


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

415


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

410


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

415


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

410


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

405


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nicole G said:


> 410


:yes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

405


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

400! We're close, we're close...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

405!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

400


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> 405!


!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

400


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

395


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

arghhhhhhh 400!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

lol 395


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

400


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

395....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

3 freaking 95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4 0 0


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

3 niner 5


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390!


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

375


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

380


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

375


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

380


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

375


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

370


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

hi :b 365


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

@slyfox


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

do a 360 turn baby! woooo! work it! /snap snap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:b 360


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

^ That should have been 365 but that's okay we'll give the girls a break.

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

George McFly said:


> ^ That should have been 365 but that's okay we'll give the girls a break.
> 
> 365


Wasn't sure if both of the posts before me counted

370


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol 365 saw that gif on a blog I read and thought slyfox


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

370.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That fox was just trying to be the new Firefox logo :b

375


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

370


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

375


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Woah, why does it skip from 375 to 480? :sus


A ton of posts were deleted? j/k I didn't notice it when I replied to the previous poster


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> That means you guys cheated! Not cool... :no


All is fair in love and war?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

So guess we are at 390?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ok :b 390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

365


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

370 
lol I didn't even noticed it jumped like that...who would do such a thing? :twisted


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

365


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

370


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

375


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

370


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*375!*


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

380


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

375


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

380!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

375!!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> no 380!


 yes...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 375!!


 :yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*385*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400 this is going to be a long game


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

The last time I played this game I messed up ... but I'm going to give it another go.

405


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Good job! ...If you're a girl.

400


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No... 395!


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

380


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370!


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365 and I'm out of here :b


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

360.... :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

355


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

350


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

345


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

340


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

315


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

305


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

295


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

285


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

275


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

265


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

255


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

245


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

235


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

235!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No! 230


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ally said:


> No! 230!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

215


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Were screwed but 220!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

215


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

HenDoggy said:


> Were screwed but 220!


Probably but 215


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

215


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

205


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Oops 210 sorry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

200


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

190


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

195 Congrats if you gals win! I'm done unless another guy posts


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

185


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

175


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

170


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

160


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

155


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

145


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

145


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

140


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

130


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

125


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

120


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

115


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

110


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

105


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

110


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

105


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

100


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

95


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

90


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

85


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

80


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

If you could slow down just a tiny bit...

85


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

80


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

75


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

80


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

85


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

80


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

85


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

90


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

Nooooo.....95


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

90


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100!


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

85


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

90


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

95


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

Hahha... Okk im tooo slow 95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

95...


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

90


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

85


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

90


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

95


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

90.. This page is so dodge..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

95....


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

100!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

105


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

100


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100...


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

95


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

105


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100^


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

105?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

100


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

95


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100 yep


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

85


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

90


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

95


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

100


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

105


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

100


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

105


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

110


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

115


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

120


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

115


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

110


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

115


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

110


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

115


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

120


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

125?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

130


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

135


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

110


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

135


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

140


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

What?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

130 does what? Count


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

135 we did a bunch in a row


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

135


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

125... :eyes


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

130


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

125


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

130


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

125


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

120


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

115


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

120.00


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

115


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

110


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

105


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

100


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

105


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

100


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

95


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

95


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*100!*


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

95


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Uh-uh 100


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

95


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

90


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

85


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

80


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

75


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*80 !*


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

75


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> *80 !*


 mhmm


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

hmhh 75!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

70


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

65


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

70 are us guys that pathetic?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

75


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

70


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*75*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

80


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

75


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*80!*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

85


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

80


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

75


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

70


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

65


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

60


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

65, this isn't as intense as the last game.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

70


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

65


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

60


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

55


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

50


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

40


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

35


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

30


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

20


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

10!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

noooooo!!! 10


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Zer0


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Good game :clap


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

wut we lost?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> wut we lost?


Yeah, but we fought hard.

Congrats women!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

I got down to zero and it wouldn't let me post


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

New game: 500.


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

MuyTriste said:


> New game: 500.


Yeah, I know, I'm not the winning team, but we're gonna start the game again anyway, aren't we?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MuyTriste said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm not the winning team, but we're gonna start the game again anyway, aren't we?


No the girls like to rub it in for a while.


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

George McFly said:


> No the girls like to rub it in for a while.


Okay, we'll have a game without them. Good-looking guys are +5, ugly guys are -5.

Start: 500.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500 lmao


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

505


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

505

We's gonna win this time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

515


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

505


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

490


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

480


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

470


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

460


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

465


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

475


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

480, 000, 000.

Because I'm just that manly.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485 :b


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

490


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

495.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 and Welcome to SAS!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No! Believe me despite my avatar I look nothing like a foxy lady :b I sometimes make the mistake of mentioning this topic to lonelioness, causing her to compete against us though :cry

or :idea you could join the guys :b

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, how did you know what I do all day *scratches head* We scratch too!

Think I'll stick with guy fun :b

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Checks his nails to make sure they are still not pedicured. Continues scratching*

510


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

505


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

485


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

470


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

460


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

460


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

460


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

460


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

460


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

450


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

440


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

445


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

440


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

445!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

445


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

440


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Shouldn't be 65:32 now?

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

435.. are we winnin?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

nope 430


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> nope 430


 <-- this


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

425


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

415


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

picks up power up! .. gets random 30+ attack for one turn... 440!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 395
> 
> Edit: 400


 yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

400!!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

390


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

395

I'm starting to lose hope for the boys team...


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395 @beyondhiding welcome to SAS!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

395.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

385


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

375


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

365


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

355


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

350


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

335


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

315


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

:blushsorry had hit the wrong key


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

305


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

295


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

285


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

275


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

270


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

260


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

250


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

245


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

235


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

235


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

230


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

235


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

230


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

235!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

240


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

245


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

260


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

265!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

265:yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:no 270 :yes 

Edit - You win, fox nap time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

265


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

260


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

260


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

255


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

260


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

265


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

270


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

275


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

...275...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

260


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

265.. from me.. hehe


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

255


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

250


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

240


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

245


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

240


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

235


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

240


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

235


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

240


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

240


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

235


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

240


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

245


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

260


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

265


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

270


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

280


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

295


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

300

Awesome, lets keep it up


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

305


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

315


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

320


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

325


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

325


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

335


NanoStar SOUL said:


> 325


lol sorry about that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

335


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

335!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

335


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

340


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

345


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## Becky1991 (Sep 20, 2014)

350


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

350!!!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

3 5 0


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

345


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

340


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

335


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

400!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405 :boogie


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

410


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

405


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

415..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440 edit wasn't thinking


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

445


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

440


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

440


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

430


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

435


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

430


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

445


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

445


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

435


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

440


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

440


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

475


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

515!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

520


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

520


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

525


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

525!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

525.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

525!!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

520


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

520 lol


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

530


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

540


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

600


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

625


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

650 

Damn, the boys anit playing around.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

665


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

685


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

710


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

710


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

725


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

725!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

735..looks like Grushenka is one man army over here


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

735


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

745


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

745( duplicate posts galore)


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7 4 5


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

0745


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

0000745.0000000


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

0 0 0 7 4 5 . 0 0 0


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

00745


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

opps ..someone using mind here, got me confused Waaked

750


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

760


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

795


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

815


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

820.. i feel boys gonna win this.. hehe


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

815


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

825..Sure we gonna pull it off ,its too easy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

830


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

835


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

845


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

855


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeez you guys aren't done yet?! Slackers! 880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

thewaaked said:


> 880
> 
> - You are only allowed to post 50 replies within 24 hours. Please try again later. - Grrrr...


Hate when that happens. At least we got it pretty high

.............................................

885 :b


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

880 -.-


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

895. Like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900 lol


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

905

The home stretch awaits us


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

915


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

925


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

925


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

9 2 5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

910


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

830


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

830 Where my bros at??


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

845


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

855


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

860


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

865


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

910


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920 trying to distract me with fennec foxes? :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

915 they were to cute not to share


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

920 We're actually close to winning?! Hahaha!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925 ok, agreed :b

......................................................................................................................

We were earlier too until the gals took away some points :rain


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

970 Girls gave up!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975 :boogie


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

980


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

975 my bad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

chaos should be 975

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Hahaha! Look who finally won a game? Nice try girls.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

BRO FIST!

Fistings for all my bros!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> BRO FIST!
> 
> Fistings for all my bros!


Alright!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright GUYS! Nice!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool! So we win  Painstakings paid off, finally..! Sigh of relief.
PS: Guys always on the top no matter what!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good job guys.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Some more rubbing it in?










Okay enough of that, let's win again. Game on.

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

505....800 lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just keeping you on your toes :b

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525 At first I thought they were running, and was going to say at least the fox is in the lead. Now it looks like the cat is pouncing. Mean cats 

That cat better watch out for this fox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ^ That's cool... But not cool enough!
> 550​


kul enough :yes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

545 *****es


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol.. this ***** says 555


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

5 fity


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> 5 fity


thats what she said


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

550!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

540


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

530


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

520


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

525.. damn i have a bad feeling bout this.. female powahh this morning.. just..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm confused


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

five - three - five


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

wow ,its up again ?? Awesome..so lets game ..!

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

yup

540


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great then  \m/ 

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

550 ..Damn If I go on like this,soon I'll be out of my daily posts quota


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555 I hate when that happens they should just up it to 75 or 100


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

true dat.! 

560


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

555


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

560!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

565


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

590 .. guys were gonna win.. girls are out of building


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595 :boogie


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605 :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 565


lol i made a mistake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620 I think lol


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

messed up

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630 sonny deleted a post which I'm still going to count lol if the gals wonder why mine isn't 625 :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

645 lol @slyfox ,and yes hes right .I deleted a post cuz it was messin up eveything


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650 It's ok  you can edit too :b well this is probably it from me for awhile. Good luck guys!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

655 @slyfox what,outta quota already ? wait for me ,I'm comin too hehe

P.S. Mods,kindly increase the daily posts quota to 75 or 100


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

665


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

675


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

680(girls need their fellow ones cuz when one girl goes on postin ,another one follows on,too bad I aint gonna stop til I reluctantly reach 50 posts )


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670 sheesh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

675 bring it on 
Stop me if you can


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

680!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Nuh-uh 

685


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

670


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

675


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

670


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

680


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

710


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

705


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

715


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

725


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

735


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

745


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn dudes 750


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Allright I'm back! 755 it is


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

765


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

765


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

770


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

785


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

790


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

795


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

wu hu!
800 we can win again today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

850! we own it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

860 ..What you girls wait til we are out of posts quota or what?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

870 @BleedingHearts Yes ,its their strategy and secret ! But how sad,its not anymore!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915 We're so close


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930 I think I've reached mine


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

940


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

950


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

960


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

955 wtf


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

960 that's my victory dance, duh


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

955!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

965 its futile for them


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

960


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

965


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

960....


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

chaos is trying to confuse us again, that should be 965

970


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

970 can't read lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

975 I smell victory!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I feel lonely lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

According to the game book you can't post consecutively but that doesn't mean you can't go forward if someone doesn't put in their number.

So 980.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000! :boogie


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers \m/


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good job men. Another victory.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great job guys!

Yeah, Guys vs Girls eats up posts really quick  I don't even bother a lot of times anymore unless I see a guy has just posted.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

440


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

380


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

385


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

415


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

four fifty!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

four sixty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

4 7 0


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

495


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

500


----------



## lidah (Oct 1, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

515


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500!


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

505.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

505!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550 :boogie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560 :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

690.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

No no no.

690.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625 :b


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

635


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

635


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

635


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

635


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

635 :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no 590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595 :yes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

590


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

585


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

580


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

555 :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

555


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

550


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

545


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

555


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 5 5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

550


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

550


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 5 5


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575!


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

505


----------



## dionysis (Oct 12, 2014)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Should be 580 :b


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

570


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

505


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Oops! I meant 560.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

oops a bit too loud .. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ncSclIlF0e


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

4 9 0!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

4 9 0 !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

485


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

490


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

four nine five


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

500


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

490


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

495


----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

495


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

500


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

545


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1w592q6ov7o


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

585


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

590.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

595


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600!


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6 0 5


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

600


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

600


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

six 0 5


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

605


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

620


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Six hundred and thirty five 
635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

635


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

635


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

670


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

here you g() 670 Boo!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Save your boo's for Halloween please :b

665


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*700!*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

720


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

715


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

740


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

seven 5 5


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

790


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

860


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

865


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

880


----------



## Miss Marianne (Oct 21, 2014)

870


----------



## Miss Marianne (Oct 21, 2014)

Miss Marianne said:


> 870


I mean 875


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910 going good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

955?


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995 Good job Compwear and all the other guys!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

1000. I win


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats :b :boogie


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Good job guys!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I always miss the moment of victory.But anyways,cheers guys!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Aw I wanna play, where are the guys at?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500 :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495 

Hey sly!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Silvermoon  500 :b


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

4.9.5.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

510


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Another round, here we go :yes
*510*


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

505 
Ok time for the girls to wake up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

510


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Am I bound to only write *510*?


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*510*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

520!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

555, number's getting high high high.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

We can do this! 560


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No,you can't. 555


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes we can!  560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

560


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

555


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

550


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

555


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

560


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

565


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

560 ><


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

565


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

565


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

570


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

595


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

590


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

590


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

585


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

590


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

585!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

590?


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

More like 580


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

C'mon! ;D  585


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Never side with the enemy! 580


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

585!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

555555558888000000000000!!!!!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not giving up! 
885!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

885


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Wait  it should be 585 not 885 


I wasn't cheating ;D


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Oooohh, you got caught out!

580!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I assume you are going to edit that to 575.. 
so.. 580 

Ok got to go now. 

Edit: I was right


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

we have to win this time... :/ 

575


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Ooh, 570


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

555 :d


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

565


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No! 565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Nope, 560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

565!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

565!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

590!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

600


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

605.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

615.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

625


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

625!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

625


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

615!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

615!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

605!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

595!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600 :b


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Still 595!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

585!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

575


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

575


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

575


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

580


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

585


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

590


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

595


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

back at 565


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh no no no! 535!!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

535!!!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

535!  Let us win this one


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

shhh.  535


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

540


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, 545


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

535


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

535


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> 525


.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

530


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

525


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

525


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

520


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

520


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

520 is a better number...


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Gah 520


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey, it's our favorite number 520!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

515!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520

tug of war :lol


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

515 again!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

510


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

510!!!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

515


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505! damn we lost a lot of ground


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

500


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

And we're down to 495!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*500*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope.. 495!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Never! 495!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

500!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

495


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

500


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh what's this? A 4 and a 9. Oh, and is that a 5 I see there?

495.


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

520, on the rise! :d


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

525


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

515


----------



## supernaturval (Nov 5, 2014)

505


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

505


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

505


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

525


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

455


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

460


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

465


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

We are loosing  

475


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

475


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

*475*


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

475


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*475*


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

jeanny join us 
480


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

485


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

490


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

495


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

500


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

And now we are winning :yes
*505*


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

500!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*505*


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

505


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

510


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

515!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

520!


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

520


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

525


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

520 - Look it's our favorite number


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

530


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

545


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

550


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*555*


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Smells like a conspiracy...

550


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

565


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

570


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

575


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

585


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally we're getting somewhere 
595


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600!


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

605


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

610 !


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

620


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

625


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*625*


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

640


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

650


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

660


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

655


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

660


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

67o


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*700!*


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

*700 *


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

710


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

705 

And I hit the post limit :/

*I'll be back...*


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

480 rising again


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Check the numbers, we're at 720 now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735 Did you mean to Buckyx? because I think 735 is right


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

735


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

740


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

745


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

750


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

755


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

760


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

755


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

755


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

760


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

755!


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 735 Did you mean to Buckyx? because I think 735 is right


lol it showed wrong page probably .. 760


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

785


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

780


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

775


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## supernaturval (Nov 5, 2014)

780


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

785


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

790


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

795


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

795


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

800


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

810


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

845


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

855.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

855


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

850


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

870


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

875


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

880. Lets do this.


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

885 .. where the girls at?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

880


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> 885 .. where the girls at?


They have given up :teeth

885


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

880


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

885


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

jeanny hasn't given up yet 
885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

885


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

890


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

885


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

890


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

895


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

895


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

895


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

850


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Guys where are you? 
855


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

no!  850


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

yup 845


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

850*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

860


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

865


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

870


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

875


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

880


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

880


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

885.


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

885


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

875


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

865


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

865


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

860


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

860


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

865


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

870


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

865


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

870


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

875


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

880


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

885


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

880


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

885


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

890


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

895


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*900*


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

905


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

905


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

910


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

915


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

920


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

925


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

930


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

935


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

*940*
Getting close!


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

945


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

950 :clap


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

955


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

960


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

965


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

970


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

965


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

970


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

975


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

980


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

985


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

990


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

995


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

*1000*


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

no...whyyyyyyyy

srs, why?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

What now?


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Now we'll enjoy our victory :clap


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

party


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

How many days did this go on?


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

lol this was fast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woot!

500


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

495


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

490


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

495


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

530


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

560


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

BleedingHearts said:


> *565*


*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

BleedingHearts said:


> @*Sahar*
> 
> *565*


 @BleedingHearts

*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

BleedingHearts said:


> @*Sahar*
> 
> *565*


 @BleedingHearts

*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

BleedingHearts said:


> @*Sahar*
> 
> *565*


 @BleedingHearts

*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

BleedingHearts said:


> @*Sahar*
> 
> *565*


 @BleedingHearts

*560*


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

I give up too


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

545


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

555


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

565


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

565


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

565


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

570 wazzuuup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No.....565!


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

560


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

575


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

595


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi GameGuy

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

615.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

635


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

640 we gonna win again


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Sly. How's it going?


650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*665* :evil :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

715


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

710


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

710


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

710


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

720


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

715


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

735


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

745


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

760


----------



## shsp (Sep 18, 2014)

765


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

770


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

770


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

765


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

770


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

775


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

780


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

785


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

790


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

795


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

790


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

795


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

800


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

795


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

790


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

795


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

790


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

795


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

790


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

795


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

795


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

800


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Sly


805


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

800


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

800


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

795


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

810


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

815


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

835, where the girls at??


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

840


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855 this was bugged for me for awhile


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

860


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

865


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

870


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

875


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

880


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

890


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

885 (Where are all the girls?)


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

890


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

890


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

895


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

890


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

895


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

890


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

895


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

915


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

915


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

920


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

915


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

925


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

945


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

955


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

965


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

975


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

thats why your post was 17 minutes later


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

505


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lets just keep winning..
515


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

510


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nicole G said:


> 510


It shouldve been 515 by you

520 now


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

530


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

530 nicole cheating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

560


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

570.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

580


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

590


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

600


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

595


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

600


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

605, lets go nicole!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

625


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

635


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

655


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

660


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

680


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

710


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

720


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

730


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

740


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

740


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

770


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

765


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

780


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

785


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

790


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

795


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

785


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

790 ..Nicole just wont leave


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

795


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

800 it is then, Nicole cheated the top of the page.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

oops you beat me! 790


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

795..Nicole please dont cheat now..not by a 10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

cool then ,ty for the calucations @BleedingHearts

815 it is now


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

825


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

835


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

835


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845

....and just to note, we are on page 2014 of this thread .


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sexy ! Never noticed that 

850

We're the lucky ones to see this.Such an honor  =)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

840


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

ahhh you guys are too fast. 845


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

855 ..You want it slow?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

865


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

875


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

885

2015 it is btw ..HNY


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

875


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

880...wait ,you cheated again

885


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

895


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

905


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

915


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

925


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

935, nicole needs some cheats or this will end soon haha


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

945


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

955


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

965


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

975


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

980


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

990


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

1000, my life is filled now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

520. lol is it even worth trying to win again. It seems like I am the only girl here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

565


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

575


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

605


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630... You should be :b best froyo ever! Unfortunately only winners can eat there


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

660


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655 :yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660 : |


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

seven 0 five


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

715


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

720


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

725


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

765


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

865


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885
.​


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

925


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

930


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

935


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

960


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

965


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

970


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

965


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

990. Come on guys...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

500


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

500.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

505


----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

505.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

510


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

510.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

505


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

525.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530
.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

530.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

530.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

530.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

525.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


Hi Everyone! 

I've not been here for a month now, and I'd like to request some help for catching up with any wins. I found the win on page 2011, Dec 29. But are there any other wins between Dec 7th and 29th I may have missed? If you know anything, please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> Start the game at the neutral score of 500 points.
> Guys will add 5 points, Girls will subtract 5 points.
> 
> Please do not post consecutively. Post once, then wait for a response by another poster.
> ...


What's the point of this?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510
@jsmith92, there's not really a point. I just find it fun to keep track of wins. Plus a lot of other user find it fun too, or so I've been told.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

510


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

495.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

495.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

495

wat


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

490.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

485


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

490


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

495


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

490!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

495.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500!


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

495.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

490.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

495


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

490.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

490


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

485.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

475.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

475.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

470.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

460.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

450.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

445


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

440


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

445


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

460.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

460.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

450


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

445.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

440


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

435.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

430


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

425.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

425


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

420


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

415


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

410.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

410


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

415


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

415.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

cherelsa should be 415

So I'm 420


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

455.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

455.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500!!!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

no


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500 :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

tsk tsk, should be 505 now


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## pepmint (Nov 6, 2013)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

510

i think statistically speaking, guys have a greater chance of winning, due to having more members?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515

Not sure on the number of males vs females, but males have been winning at this a lot lately. Has been very close this round



Lovecrushed said:


> 510
> 
> i think statistically speaking, guys have a greater chance of winning, due to having more members?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

525.


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

520.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

505.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

495.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

485.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

480


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

475.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

490.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

490


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

485.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

480


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

470.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

465


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

460.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

455


----------



## BelleOfTheBrawl (Jan 21, 2015)

450


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## BelleOfTheBrawl (Jan 21, 2015)

450


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

460


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460, will this ever end?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

455


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

450


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

455


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

450


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

465


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

460


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

455


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

460


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

455


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

480


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

515


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

510.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

525


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

530


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

525


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

520


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

515.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

510


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

495


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

500


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

495


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

490.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

475


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

470.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Error above.


485


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

480.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

475


----------



## Anon228 (Jul 2, 2014)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Anon228 (Jul 2, 2014)

470


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

465


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

460.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

455


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

450.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

445


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

440.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

445


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

440.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

435


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

440 ....3 against 1 though no fair :cry


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

435

ehehehe :evil


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

430.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

425

who run the game? GUUUURLS!


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

420. :whip


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

425....stupid gurls though:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

425


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

430


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

425


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

420


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

415.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

410


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

415


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

410.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

405


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

400.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

400.


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

395


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

385


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390, whats going on here?


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

395.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

395


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

390.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

380.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

375


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

370


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

365


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

360


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

355


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

350.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

345


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

340


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

335


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

330.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

325


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

320.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

315


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

310


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

305.


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

300.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

295


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

285


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

280.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

275


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

270.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

265


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

260.


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

255


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

250.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

245


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

240.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

240


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

225


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

230


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

215


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

210


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

210


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

220


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

200.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215


----------



## NK92 (Jan 31, 2015)

210


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

230


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

225.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

230


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

225.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

230


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

225


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

220


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

215


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

220


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

215


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

210


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

205.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

200


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

205


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

200


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

195


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

200


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## LizzieTwoShoes (Jan 12, 2015)

205


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

210


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

210


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

220


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

215


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

210


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

210


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

200


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

205


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

200


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

195.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

185


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

180.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

185 opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

190


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

190


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

185


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

180.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

185


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

185


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

180


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

185


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

190


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

195


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

200


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

210


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

220


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

220


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## GrayBee (Jan 26, 2015)

220


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

215.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

225


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

230


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

235


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

240


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260, yes finally going back up.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

255!


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

250.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

255


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

250.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

245


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

240.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

225


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215 Cheating..


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

200.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

210


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

215


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

215


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

220


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

225


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

220


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

230


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

235


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

230.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

225


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

230


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

225


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

220


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

220


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

225


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

220


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

215.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

200.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

225


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

220.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

225


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

200


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

205


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

200.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

195


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

200


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

200


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow ladies, nice work. 

205


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

210


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

205


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

200


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

190


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

185


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

180


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

175


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

170.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

175


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

170


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

175


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

170.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

175


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

180


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

175


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

180


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

185


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

190


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

195


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

190


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

195


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

200


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

195


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

190.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

195


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

190.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

195


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

190


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

195


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

200


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

205


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

210


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

210


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

225


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

215


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

205


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

200


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

195


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

190


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

185


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

180


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

185


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

180


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

185


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

190


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

195


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

200


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

195.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

190


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

185.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

190


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

185


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

190


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

185


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

190


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

195


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

200


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

195.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

200


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

195


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

200


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

205


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

210


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

215


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

210.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

215


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

210


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

215


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

220


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

225


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

230


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

235


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

230


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

225.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

220


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

215.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

210


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

205.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

200


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

195.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

200


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

200


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

195


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

190.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

195


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

200


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

195


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

190.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

185


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

180.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

185


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

180.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

185


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

180.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

175


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

170.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

165


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

160.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

155


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

150.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

145


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

140.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

135


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

130.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

125


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

120.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

115


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

110.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

105


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

100.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

95


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

90.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

85


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

80.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

75


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

70.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

65!!


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

60.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

55


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

50.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

45


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

40.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

35


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

30.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

25


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

20.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

15


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

10.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

5


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

0. :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yay!! :yay the superior gender wins again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

wtf? 505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^You guys are breaking the rules! I thought the winning team was supposed to start the new game? :b We're still celebrating...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ally said:


> ^You guys are breaking the rules! I thought the winning team was supposed to start the new game? :b We're still celebrating...


510 - that's too bad; we are ready to go! :lol


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No no no, The rules say ONLY the winning team can start a new game. I won't tolerate such an injustice from my team. So GUYS, just be patient my friends. (LOL)


THE NEW GAME THAT WAS STARTED BY THE GUYS TEAM IS HEREBY DISBANDED!!

Ladies, feel free to start the next game when you wish. (But please, do hurry.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :nw

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, thank you Ally.

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

640


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715, lets go guys. Haven't won since I joined.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

765


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 9, 2014)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

815 :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, that's right Ally, you better be crying. 

825


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825

Bring it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

850


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

845


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

840


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

870


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

865


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

870


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I think you went up by 10?  Your 870 so this is 875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ more proof the guys cheat :b

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for catching that RandomDood

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905, could we actually win.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(Ignore this post)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes Kevin, once the number's this high, it's in the bag for us.


905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

905


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

905


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## minchka (Feb 27, 2015)

i HAVE NO ONE GENDER, what are y'all gonna do now? :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915, lets go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

There was a mistake earlier. 905 was done twice :b

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940, so close


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

960


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

955


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, go!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, finish em


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow GUYS, congrats on the win, but don't you want to celebrate some

545


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

550


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550.......................More celebration?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625, can we get 2 in a row?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^no :b

620


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

570


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

555


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

550


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

545


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

540


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

535


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540, oh my god what happened?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555,Keep a close eye on GW and Ally.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560, yes.... I suspect cheating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> 560, yes.... I suspect cheating


The only cheating done here is from the guys :yes

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

610


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

605


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

660


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

690


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

695

looks like girls should give up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710, ^^^ you went up 2 much. We can win again w/o cheating. lol.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


Good eye Kevin

And Chieve, I wouldn't underestimate the ladies if I were you. They've really put the beat down on us a few times. The game once went all the way from 900 to 0 simply because they WOULDN'T give up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## BlueTrident6 (Dec 1, 2014)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

This **** is rigged

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775
To my mother, my dog, and clowns


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775
Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775
Take your protein pills 
and put your helmet on


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

775
Ground Control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown, 
engines on


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820, almost out of posts......:cry


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

825 Keep going I don't think the girls notice yet..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870, I'm out of posts..... :fall


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

875 nooo! quick someone else


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880, ........ 1 left, now I'm out.... I hope we've done enough.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

880


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

875


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880.....


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

885 quick kevin! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

930


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

925


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

930


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

945


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

950


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, how in the world haven't we won yet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost there! !!

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

990


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1,000!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoo. :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505, yes! We won. 2 in a row!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job GUYS

500


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

495'


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*Dookie*

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

495


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

490


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

485


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

480


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

475


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

470


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

465


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

460


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

455


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

450


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

445


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

440


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

435


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

430


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

425


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

420


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

415


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

410


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

405


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

400


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

395


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

390, we really are starting to have a big step ahead now.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

385 I hope someone fills in for me soon this is getting tedious as all ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

390


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

385


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

380


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

375 :cup


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375, looks like the girls are really trying to get this one.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*370*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

380


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

375


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

370


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

365


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

370


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

365


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

370


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*365*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*365*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

370 more resistance tonight it seems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370 Nothing at all


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

**** it, you win, consider me broken.

One last *370 *Then I'm out for good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375, lol.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

380 nows our chance to take over mwahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395`


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

395


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

400


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

405


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

400


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

395


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

390


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

395


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

395


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425
.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

450


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

470


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

475


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

470


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

465


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

500


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510, ^^^ error


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

555 im hungry


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THERE IS A NEW RULE!!! 
Please take notice of it and adhere to it.


630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

635


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

675


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

680


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

750


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

810


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845, I guess the girls quit.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860, it will be 3 in a row soon


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

860


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

880


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

895


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

930


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

925


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

920


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## TrumpetLord (Feb 1, 2015)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1,000!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

3 in a row!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice!! woo hoo!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

495


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510 error ^^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 3 in a row!


Brought back from the jaws of defeat

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

550


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Now GUYS, be ready. I predict the Ladies will win this round. 


575.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

585


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, we're stuck here.

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

585


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

600


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

605 lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

615


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

730


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

725


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

755


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

760


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

755


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

785 woo hoo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790 :boogie


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

795


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

790


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

795


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

790


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820, the girls will never win again


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

825


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

825 (there's an error above)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

830


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

835


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

830


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

835 Damn stalemate I give up


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

875


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

870


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

875


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

890


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950, the end is near...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

yess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505..... thats 4 in a row.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

520 we should give the girls a chance, don't post for a day to see what happens lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright GUYS! The last win put us above average! 
LET'S BEAT OUR RECORD OF 10!!

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

*640*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

725


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735 error ^^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

745


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No one posted 730 above. GUYS messed up.

So now with MY POST, the game is at 785.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

885


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

890


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

895


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

900


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

905


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

910


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

905.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915, another win coming


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

910.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

905.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935 error ^^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

955


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

955


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

950.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

940


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

935


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

930


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

925


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

920


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

915


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

910


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

905


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

900


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol What is that?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GOOD JOB GUYS! That's 5 in a row.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

*Yeesss*!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

500 
That boy can dance


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

500.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

520 so it has begun agian..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525 yep


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

560


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

565.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^^ nice
600


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

770


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

775 ^Nice name ^_^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

800 ugh when are we going to win it's taking too long :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805, lets go!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

825


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

820


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> 775 ^Nice name ^_^


Haha thank you! :b

*825*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## carrotmuffin (Mar 27, 2015)

825


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

820


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

815


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

810


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

805


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

800


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

795


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

790


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

785


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

780


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

775


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

770


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

765


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

760


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

755


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

750


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

745


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

740


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

735


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

730


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

725


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

720


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

715


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

710


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

705


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

700


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

695


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

690


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

685


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

680


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow ladies, you really brought the points down. Nice work. 

705


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715, what is this madness?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

You guys are the worst. 750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

750


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

745


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

740


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

745


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

750 noooo!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755, will the girls every win again?..... the world may never know.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Moriiarty (Mar 29, 2015)

780


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

775


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

780


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

790


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

800


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800, this current game has been going on for a while.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865, I hope we win soon.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880 error ^^^


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

885


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890, guys help!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900......:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

900 :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

895


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

900


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

895


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

890


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, 915!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

945


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

940


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

930


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, sorry i deleted my post, that's why it is an error. 
925


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925, how is this game still going on?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

930 opcorn


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, almost there....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

985


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

990!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, its about to be 6 in a row


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hurray!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright GUYS! That's double our win average! 
LET'S MAKE IT TRIPLE!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am surprised .


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yayyy! what happens now?

Also, you have to admire Mxx1's courage, like a hero who is just holding on long enough to get something done, even if it will obviously fail (but to be fair anything could have happened in a few hours) :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes!










500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505 How many we won in a row?

Really need to make another game in addition to Guys vs Girls. No idea what would be a good way to divide things. Not sure if western hemisphere vs eastern hemisphere would be more even for example


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510, thats 6 in a row I think


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup. This is game #7 .

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

620


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715, error ^^^


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

715


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

710


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

735


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

730


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740, going ^^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750, damn I'm using a lot of posts


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

No! 760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

765


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FYI everyone. There's a new record. 

For becoming one of the top three posters of this thread,

CONGRATULATIONS to Ally!
Good job GAL!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

775


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780



> FYI everyone. There's a new record.
> 
> For becoming on of the top three posters of this thread,
> 
> ...


Congrats Ally! There definitely are some very dedicated gals.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

785


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Error from last page to this one. Sly, you should be 785.



795 is the correct number with my post.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810 Oops, I got carried away congratsing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No problem SlyFox. 

At least I caught it. 

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845, error ^^^^


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

850


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

880 (is this going up REALLY quick this time? )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905, its about to be 7 in a row.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

985 looks like we are going to win again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!...... 7 in a row.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Starting again? 

*515*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520, can we get 8 in a row?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525 probably. I think the record is 10. Hope we can beat that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 545












It that wasn't so funny, I would call it disturbing. :lol
550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555, ikr ^^^


----------



## MrToaGuy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Illuminati Confirmed*

560



Kevin001 said:


> 520, can we get 8 in a row?


9 hec yeah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

605, sorry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610, its cool


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

645


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

650


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

645


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

745 wow how'd it get so high so fast O_O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750, I post on here as much as I can


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

815


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

805


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870, the end is near


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930, its about to be 8 in a row


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.......8 in a row


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - Cmdr. Data approves.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500.....time to go for 9.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505 Well on our way to a new record


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

540 yay 2000th post


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Congrats!

545


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

540


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on guys, just 3 more wins and we've broken the record!
Let's do this!

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Darn you two. Tearin it up! 

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad to have your help as well GameGuy 

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830 if we win this wonder if it'll be a new speed record


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875, last post


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880, ok have a goodnight!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890

Millenniumman to the rescue!


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

885


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895

Hey killahwail!


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

900


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

905 holy crap u guys put in work O_O


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910 

Hey HenDoggy! Yeah I was wondering if this would be a new speed record. I think the gals had the previous one

leaving shortly


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

915


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

910


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

915


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

910


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

600


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry 905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

945


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, almost over


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970 yup :boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, 9 in a row!

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505 Woot!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525 This game needs more competition, but I'm definitely not complaining until we break the old record


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree Sly.

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615, I'm surprised we didn't set the speed record for quickest win, I was aiming for it.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710 good job guys!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

770


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

810


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

815


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

810


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

835


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935 unless a miracle happens for the Lady's, this has to be a new speed record

Started Yesterday, 05:17 PM #*42857*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, it better be a new record


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woot! We are now tied with the old record for number of wins!

So new speed record GameGuy? I think it took us a little over 26 hours to win. Started #*42857*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

555


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you to Kevin001 and SlyFox for telling me of the new updates. 
And GUYS, this game is a historic game for the GUYS. Let's win it and make a new record for this game!

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560 error ^^^


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You're quick :b 765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775 sorry about my typo lol


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780. lol no problem


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!!! . Nice!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Game! and new record!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

525


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

915


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry.. 520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

530


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

570


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570 error ^^^


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645 error ^^^


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830....... its soon to be 12 in a row.


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

850


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

905


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985.......


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

12 in a row!

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWESOME JOB GUYS. Congrats! 

540


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

655


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Did the girls just quit all together? 

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725, They see its no use....they can't win anymore.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

790


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

950


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

980


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

985


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright GUYS!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

13 in a row!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL. Very funny Kev.


500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 13 in a row!


OMG - that's sick! 
He's going to be a stripper at 21. :no

I wonder if that is considered kiddie porn - he is showing nipple.

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520 

Gals are you going to let us continue to win?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, maybe Mill. Just maybe. 

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575

That GIF is cuh-razy. That kid looks like he was from a horror movie.

"Monsters from L.U.G. - the Land of Unlawful Gyrations"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> That GIF is cuh-razy. That kid looks like he was from a horror movie.
> 
> "Monsters from L.U.G. - the Land of Unlawful Gyrations"


580....:rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

705 *cracks knuckles*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting too easy lol Great job!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

lol. Great game!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

14 in a row?

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505. 

That many in a row? Nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## cucumber (Mar 8, 2014)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875 deja vu


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890- ^^ Error


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

whoopsies Gameguy got there before me


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

becoming my favourite number 885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

lol. 890.
It's my new twin.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

lol 885 is better


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885 is off to bed


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890. Good night, Smallfry.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Goodnight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000! :boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*15 in a row!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job GUYS

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That GIF! Whre do these kids pick this stuff up?!

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

600 
Girls where are you?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630 - where is the little dude stripper wannabe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635,:stu


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

630


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread has exceed our recommended reply limit. I informed the OP of this in case he wants to make a new thread.


----------

